# كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

تحية الى كل الأعضاء ​احببت ان اقدم لكم هذا الموضوع ... هذا من اروع الكتب التي تتحدث عن علوم الفضاء ... وكلي امل ان ينال اعجابكم ... ويزيد معرفتكم .... 

مع املي الشديد منكم بقرائته وقت الفراغ ... او قراءة جزء منه .... ففيه من المعلومات ما يجمع علم الفلك كله امامكم ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر ...

الكتاب مؤلف من 248 صفحة ....... وهذه المواضيع التي ذكرت بالكتاب اذا لم ترغب بقرائته كاملا .... واعجبك عنوان ما ..... العناوين الرئيسية :

1_ مدخل سريع الى علم الفلك
2_ الزمكان
3_ حقيقة السفر عبر الزمن
4_ ما الزمن؟
5_ انحناء الفضاء والنسبية العامة
6_ الثقوب السوداء
7_ وسائل السفر عبر الزمن
8_ مقاييس الزمن
9_ نظرية الاوتار الفائقة
10_ نظرية النسبية 
11_ الزمكان في النسبية الخاصة
12_ اللا نهاية
13_ الانفجار العظيم لم يكن استسنائيا
14_ السرعة التيكونية
15_ لغة الكون
16_ النشوء والارتقاء والفناء في الكون
17_ اعادة اكتشاف الكون الخادع
18_ شواهد الكون الاعظم
19_ الكثافة الكونية
20_ النظام والتناسق
21_ الانتفاخ الكوني
22_ هيئة الكون الاعظم
23_ المادة والفضاء
24_ الطاقة المظلمة
25_ غوامض الكون
26_ لغز النيترينو
27_ حياة النجوم



[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قلم حر أرجوا التثبيت للأهمية​[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
[/FONT]


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

1- مدخل سريع إلى علم الفلك

الكون:
يشمل الكون كل موجود , من أدق جسيم دون ذري إلى الحشود المجرية الفائقة لا أحد يعرف مدى كبر الكون , إن أوسع النظريات انتشارا حول نشوء الكون هي نظرية الانفجار الكبير التي تقول بأن الكون قد نشأ من جراء انفجار هائل - هو الانفجار الكبير - حدث منذ 10 إلى 20 بليون سنة خلت في البدء كان الكون على شكل كرة نارية بالغة الكثافة والسخونة , مكوّنة من غاز يتمدد ويبرد بعد مرور مليون سنة تقريبا بدأ الغاز يتكثف , على الأرجح , وفق كتل محلية هي طلائع المجرات وبعد مرور بلايين عدة من السنين , ما زال الكون في حالة تمدد , رغم وجود مواضع تحوي أجساما مشدودة بعضها إلى بعضها الآخر بفعل الثقالة ( الجاذبية ) كالعديد من المجرات المحتشدة مثلا لا يعرف علماء الفلك بعد إذا كان الكون " مغلقا" , أي أنه قد يتوقف في آخر الأمر عن التمدد ويبدأ بالتقلص , أو " مفتوحا " , أي أنه سيستمر بالتمدد إلى ما لا نهاية.

المجرات:
المجرّة كتلة هائلة من النجوم والسدم ومن المادة المنتشرة بين النجوم ثمة أنواع ثلاثة من المجرات جرى تصنيفها وفقا لشكلها : المجرات الإهليلجية ذات الشكل البيضيّ - والمجرات الحلزونية التي لها أذرع تلتف لولبيا نحو الخارج انطلاقا من انتفاخ مركزي - والمجرات غير المنتظمة التي ليس لها شكل محدد واضح 
غير أن شكل المجرّة قد يتشوّه أحيانا من جراء اصطدامها بمجرة أخرى أما الكوازارات فهي أجسام متراصّة , شديدة الإضاءة , يعتقد أنها نوّى مجرّية , غير أنها بعيدة إلى درجة يصعب معها تحديد ما هيئتها بالضبط , إذ أنها تقع خارج نطاق الكون المعروف,
إن أبعد الكوازارات ( أشباه نجوم ) المعروفة توجد على مسافة 15 بليون سنة ضوئية , ويسود الاعتقاد أن الأشعة المنطلقة من المجرات الناشطة و الكوازارات تسببها الثقوب السوداء.

درب التبانة:
درب التبّانة هو الاسم الذي يطلق على الشريط الضوئي الباهت , الممتد عبر السماء الليلية من جانب إلى جانب وينطلق هذا الضوء من النجوم والسدم الموجودة في مجرتنا , والتي تعرف باسم مجرة درب التبّانة .
لمجرّة درب التبّانة شكل حلزوني يتكون من انتفاخ مركزي كثيف , تحيط به أربع أذرع ملتفة نحو الخارج وتطوّقه هالة أقل كثافة لا نستطيع مشاهدة الشكل الحلزوني , لأن النظام الشمسي يقع في واحدة من هذه الأذرع الحلزونية وهي ذراع الجبّار ( أو الذراع المحلية كما تسمى أحيانا ) , من موقعنا هذا , تحجب السُحُب الغبارية مركز المجرّة تماما على نحو لا تعطي معه الخرائط البصرية سوى مشهد محدود للمجرّة الانتفاخ المركزي كرة صغيرة وكثيفة نسبيا , تحتوي بشكل رئيسي على نجوم قديمة ذات أشعة حمراء وصفراء أما الهالة فهي منطقة أقل كثافة وتحتوي على النجوم الأكثر قدما , بعض هذه النجوم قديم قدم المجرة نفسها 15 بليون سنة ربما تحتوي الأذرع الحلزونية بشكل رئيسي على نجوم زرقاء حارة وفتيّة وعلى سدم (سحب غاز وغبار تتكوّن فيها النجوم ) المجرة هائلة الاتساع تدور المجرة برمتها في الفضاء برغم أن النجوم الداخلية تنطلق بسرعة تفوق سرعة النجوم الخارجية , أما الشمس , التي هي على ثلثي المسافة من المركز نحو الخارج فإنها تكمل دورة واحدة حول المجرة كل 220 مليون سنة تقريبا.

السُدُم والحُشود النّجميّة:
السّديمُ سحابة من غبار وغاز تقع داخل مجرة تكون السُدُمُ بادية للعيان عندما يتوهج الغاز الذي يكونها أو إذا عكست سحابتها ضوء النجوم أو حجبت الضوء الصادر عن أجسام أكثر بعدا تتألق سدم الانبعاث لأن غازها يطلق ضوءا عندما يحفز من قبل إشعاع صادر عن نجوم حارة وفتية أما سدم الانعكاس فتتألق لأن غبارها يعكس الضوء المنطلق من نجوم تقع داخلها أو من حولها من جهة أخرى , تبدو السُدُم المظلمة بشكل صورة ظليّة لأنها تحجب الضوء المنطلق من سُدُم متألقة أو من نجوم تقع خلفها ثمة أنماط من السدم ترافق النجوم الميتة : السدم الكوكبية ومتخلفات المستعرات الفائقة ( النجوم المتفجرة ) يتألف كلا النمطين من بقايا غلف غازية متمددة - السديم الكوكبي - غلاف غازي انجرف بعيدا عن لب نجمي ميت أما متخلف المستعر الأعظم - فهو غلاف غازي منطلق بعيدا عن لب نجمي بسرعة كبيرة إثر انفجار هائل , هو انفجار المستعر الأعظم نفسه تتجمع النجوم غالبا في مجموعات تعرف بالحشود النجمية يمكن التمييز بين الحشود النجمية المبعثرة التي تكون مجموعات سائبة , فيها بضعة آلاف من نجوم فتيّة نشأت في السحابة نفسها ثم تفرق بعضها بعيدا عن بعضها الآخر والحشود النجمية الكروية - المتراصة بكثافة , وهي على شكل مجموعات شبه كروية فيها مئات الألوف من النجوم القديمة.

النجوم 
النجوم أجسام غازية حارّة ومتوهجة نشأت داخل سديم 
تختلف النجوم فيما بينها اختلافا شديدا من حيث الحجم والكتلة ودرجة الحرارة يتحدد لون النجم بدرجة حرارته : أرفع النجوم درجة حرارة تكون زرقاء واخفضها حمراء كالشمس , بدرجة حرارتها السطحيّة الخمسة آلاف الى الخمسمائة, تقع بين هاتين الدرجتين الطرفيتين وتبدو صفراء اللون تنجم الطاقة المنطلقة من نجم متألق عن اندماج نووي يقع في لب النجم . تتمثل أهم المجموعات بنجوم المتوالية الرئيسية ( تلك التي تدمج الهدروجين لتكون الهليوم ) والنجوم العملاقة والنجوم فوق العملاقة والأقزام البيض.

النجوم النيوترونية والثقوب السوداء:
تتكون النجوم النيوترونية والثقوب السوداء من ألباب النجوم التي بقيت بعد انفجار على شكل مستعرات عظمى 
إذا كانت كتلة اللب المتبقي تقع بين كتلة شمسية ونصف وثلاث كتل شمسية تقريبا فإنه ينكمش ويكون نجما نيوترونيا , أما إذا كانت كتلته أكبر بكثير من ثلاث كتل شمسية فإنه ينكمش ويصبح ثقبا أسود يبلغ قطر النجوم النيوترونية حوالي 10 كلم فقط 
وهي تتألف بكاملها تقريبا من جسيمات دون ذرية تسمى نيوترونات هذه النجوم هي من الكثافة بحيث يزن ملء ملعقة شاي من مادتها حوالي بليون طن تقريبا تتم مراقبة النجوم النيوترونية على شكل مصادر راديوية نابضة تدعى بلسارات , وهي تدعى كذلك لأنها تدور حول محورها بسرعة مطلقة حزمتين موجتين تندفعان عبر السماء ويتم كشفها بشكل نباضات pulses قصيرة ومن جهة أخرى , تتميز الثقوب السوداء بقوة جذبها التي تبلغ حدا لا يمكن معه حتى للأشعة الضوئية أن تفلت منها , لذلك تبقى الثقوب السوداء أجساما غير مرئية ومع ذلك , يمكن كشفها في حال وجود نجم مرافق قريب منها , ذلك أن الثقوب السوداء تشد الغاز من النجم الآخر فينجذب إليها مشكلا قرص تنام يدوم حول الثقب الأسود بسرعة كبيرة فترتفع درجة حرارته ويطلق طاقة إشعاعية خيرا , تدوم المادة الغازية نحو الداخل وتعبر أفق الحدث - حدود الثقب الأسود - وتختفي بذلك نهائيا من الكون المرئي.

بروج السماء:
البروج تكوينات نجمية جميلة نراها كل يوم في السماء في أماكن وأوضاع شتي , ليس من الضروري أن يربطها أي علاقة فيزيائية
أي أن أغلب هذه النجوم لا تكون في العادة متقاربة بل ولا تقع في مجموعة نجمية واحدة , فبعض نجوم البرج الواحد قد تكون قريبة نسبيا من الأرض بينما يقع البعض الآخر على مسافة بعيدة نسبيا . كل ما نعرفه عن نجوم البرج الواحد أنها
تبدو من الأرض في نفس الاتجاه.

الأبراج السماوية:
قسم الفلكيون منذ قرون بعيدة الكرة السماوية إلى عدد من الكوكبات النجمية كي يسهل عليهم تحديد مواقع الأجرام السماوية فمثلا , قسم العالم المسلم " أبو الحسين الصوفي " في كتابه الشهير ) صور الكواكب ) الكرة السماوية إلى 48 كوكبة . وقدم صورا دقيقة لهذه الكوكبات.
أما في العصر الحديث , فقام " الاتحاد الفلكي العالمي " بتقسيم الكرة السماوية إلى 88 كوكبة . والكوكبة عبارة عن : تجمع نجمي وهمي في السماء نشير هنا أن النجوم التابعة لكوكبة معينة لا تشكل بالضرورة حشدا نجميا مترابطا بواسطة الجاذبية . فقد تكون هذه النجوم التابعة لكوكبة معينة على مسافات متفاوتة من المشاهد . ولكن من زاوية رؤيته يتوهم المشاهد أن هذه النجوم تشكل تجمعا نجميا . كذلك فإن النجوم التابعة لكوكبة معينة غالبا ما تكون سرعتها الذاتية متفاوتة . مما يعني أنه بعد مرور آلاف السنين قد يطرأ بعض التغير على أشكال هذه الكوكبات ومن بين الكوكبات الثماني والثمانين هناك 12 كوكبة اشتهرت بين الناس باسم الأبراج . وهذه الأبراج ما هي إلا الكوكبات التي تمر خلالها الشمس في رحلتها السنوية الظاهرة حول الأرض . إذ أن للشمس مدارا ظاهريا حول الأرض يعرف بدائرة البروج . ولكن ما يغقله الكثيرون ومن بينهم ما ينشر في الصحف والمجلات عن " الحظ والأبراج " أن عدد الأبراج حاليا يساوي 13 وليس 12 كما هو شائع بين الناس والسبب في ذلك أن دائرة البروج ليست ثابتة ولكنها تدور نتيجة لترنح محول دوران الأرض حول نفسها 
لذلك في عصرنا الحالي تمر الشمس خلال 13 منزلا أثناء رحلتها السنوية الظاهرية حول الأرض . وهذا البرج الجديد يسمى " الحوّاء والحيّة " إضافة لهذا فإن تواريخ الأبراج المألوفة بين الناس قد تغيرت أيضا لنفس السبب الذي سبق ذكره . . ويقارن لنا الجدول التواريخ الحقيقية وفقا للعام 2000 مع التواريخ التقليدية المشهورة بين الناس :
التاريخ وفقا لسنة 2000 التاريخ التقليدي البرج
2/16 - 1/21 1/ 21 - 12/ 22 الجــدي
3/11 - 2/17 2/21 - 1/ 22 الدلــو
4/18 - 3/11 3/21 - 2/22 الحـوت
5/13 - 4/18 4/21 - 3/22 الحمــل
6/22 - 5/13 5/21 - 4/22 الثـور
7/21 - 6/22 6/21 - 5/22 الجوزاء
8/10 - 7/21 7/21 - 6/22 السرطــان
9/16 - 8/10 8/21 - 7/22 الأسد
10/31 - 9/16 9/21 - 8/22 العذراء
11/23 - 10/31 10/21 - 9/22 الميــزان
11/29 - 11/23 11/21 -10/22 العقــرب
12/18 - 11/29 ----------------- الحــوّاء
1/21 - 12/18 12/21 - 11/22 القــوس



فمثلا الشخص الذي ولد يوم 15 / 10 من المفترض أن يكون من برج الميزان . ولكن في الحقيقة تكون الشمس يوم 15 / 10 في برج العذراء وليست في برج الميزان مما يعني أن شخصية هذا الإنسان وفقا لما يقوله المشعوذون . الذين يؤمنون بالطالع يدعون أن هناك علاقة بين شخصية الإنسان وبرجه . قد تغيرت في طرفة عين ! فكيف لإنسان عاقل أن يصدق هذا الهراء كما يبين لنا الجدول أن من ولد بين 29 / 11 و 18 / 12 يتبع البرج الجديد " الحوّاء " ولكن المشعوذين الذين يدعون الدراية الفلكية ربما لم تصل إليهم هذه المعلومات بعد 

بروج السماء: 
قال تعالى : ( ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين ) وقال سبحانه : ( تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا ) في هاتين الآيتين يطلعنا المصور البارئ على خاصية من خواص السماء الدنيا التي زينها الخلاق العظيم بالكواكب والنجوم والمجرات ووصفها المصور في آية أخرى بالمصابيح ( ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح ) وكلمة مصابيح تشمل كل الأجرام السماوية من نجوم ومجرات عديدة وتشير إلى الفائدة التي تعود علينا من هذه الأجرام وهي إنارة ظلمة الليل وإضافة جمال هادئ إلى سكون الليل وإلى جانب ذلك فهذه المصابيح رتبت في مجموعات لنهتدي بها في ظلمة الليل الحالكة ولنتأملها بعمق ونجول فيها بنظراتنا مرة ومرات لنرى في كل مرة شكلا جديدا أو برجا لم نره من قبل 
والبروج التي نعرفها اليوم هي مجموعات من نجوم ليس من الضروري أن يربطها أي علاقة فيزيائية . أي أن أغلب هذه النجوم لا تكون في العادة متقاربة بل ولا تقع في مجموعة نجمية واحدة . فبعض نجوم البرج الواحد قد تكون قريبة نسبيا من الأرض بينما يقع البعض الآخر على مسافة بعيدة نسبيا كل ما نعرفه عن نجوم البرج الواحد أنها تبدو من الأرض في نفس الاتجاه كما قسم القدماء السماء إلى بروج لسهولة الرجوع إليها ومعرفة النجوم ما زال الفلكيون يستخدمون هذه البروج حاليا لتقسيم النجوم ولتحديد موقعها بحيث يدخل كل نجم في برج واحد فقط وما زالت أهميتها عند الفلكيين وذلك بالرغم من أن العابثين من المنجمين سولت لهم أنفسهم استخدام هذه البروج الجميلة في أطماع رخيصة لابتزاز أموال البسطاء والجهلاء الذين يعتقدون أن مستقبلهم مكتوب في برج معين . ومن العجيب حقا أن نرى في القرن العشرين من لا يزال يعتقد أن حركة النجوم التي يستطيع العلم أن يحسبها بدقة متناهية قد تحمل إليه نبأ ثروة طائلة 
هذه هي البروج الي لفت الخالق نظرنا إلى جمالها في الآية الكريمة : ( ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين ) ثم أخبرنا بفائدتها في التعرف على الجهات ودراسة النجوم : ( وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر ) ( وعلامات وبالنجم يهتدون ) وأخيرا أقسم بها ليعكس لنا أهميتها للإنسان منذ الأزل : ( والسماء ذات البروج )
توضيح ... النظرة الفلكية إلى الماضي لا إلى الحاضر؟:
إذا رصدنا الشعرى اليمانية , وهو نجم يبعد عنا حوالي 50 مليون مليون ميلا فإننا نراه حيث كان في الماضي منذ تسع سنوات فإن ضوءه ينتقل إلينا بسرعته الرهيبة في حوالى ثماني سنوات ولو فرضنا مخلوقا عاقلا قريبا من الشعرى اليمانية يرصد شمسنا سيراها بقعة صغيرة مضيئة لماعة كأي نجم آخر 
عندما ينظر علماء الفلك خلال مناظيرهم التي تتعمق في الكون لبلايين السنين الضوئية , فإن الإشعاع الضوئى الذي يصل إلى مناظيرهم كل يحسب زمنه الذي يقطعه , فقد يقطعه في ألف سنة أو أكثر أو أنقص فالنظرة الفلكية نظرة إلى الماضي لا إلى الحاضر من ذلك ثبت صحة نظرية النسبية وقد تنبأت هذه النظرية بأشياء كثيرة, إن كل شيء يتحرك , ويحمل زمنه معه , والزمن مرتبط بكل شيء يتحرك , فله زمنه فالصاروخ أسرع من الطائرة والطائرة أسرع من القطار وهكذا 
كيف نعرف الأحداث هناك وقد يبعد الكوكب عنا ملايين البلاين من الأميال الضوئية ؟ 
إن من العجب العجاب أن تذيع السماء أنباءها بغير مخلوقات عاقلة ذكية. إن الذرات نفسها هي التي تذيع أنباءها وتحكي لنا عما تتعرض له من إثارات ضاغطة أو حرارية أو حركيه 
وعندما تتعرض الذرات لما يثيرها تهتز اليكتروناتها المغنطيسية من مصادرها في كل أرجاء الكون 
السماء تذيع أنباءها أن هناك عظمة قوية في هذا الكون الرهيب , لقد أخذنا منها جزءا وبقيت أجزاء لم ننته من بحثها , أنها من خلق الله ومن أنها من خلق الله ومن أئه ونعمه وقدراته التي لا تنتهي , قال تعالى : ( ولو أن ما في الأرض من شجر أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله ) سورة لقمان 
إن لكل نبأ من السماء موجة خاصة فعندما نتعرض الذرات الكونية لما يثيرها , تهتز اهتزازات خاصة وتنتشر الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية من مصادرها في أرجاء السماوات تجري فيها بسرعة الضوء , وعلى ذلك ففي إمكاننا ترجمة هذا الاهتزاز الكهرومغناطيسي إلى لغة يمكن قراءتها , كما ترجمتها لفات الإشعاعات الضوئية وصدق الله تعالى حيث يقول : ( قل هل يستوى الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون ... ) فما أروع الكون الذي نعيش فيه ؟ 
والقرآن الكريم أشار إلى هذه الأحداث الكونية . ففي تفسير القرطبي في قوله تعالى : ( حتى إذا فزع عن قلوبهم ) - ص 5387 , جزء / 14 'طبعة الشعب - رأي بعض المفسرين مستدلين بحديث في صحيح الترمذي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أبي هريرة " إذا قضى الله في السماء أمرا ضربت الملائكة اجنحتها خضعانا لقوله كأنها سلسلة صفوان , فإذا فزع عن قلوبهم , قالوا ماذا قال ربكم قالوا الحق وهو العلى الكبير , وفي حديث آخر إن الله إذا أراد أن يوحى بالأمر تكلم بالوحي أخذت السماوات منه رحبة أو رعدة شديدة خوفا من الله تعالى ....


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

2- الزمكان



في بداية الثمانينات , كان حلم العلماء الأول هو بلوغ مرحلة , اعتبروها ذروة الاتصالات والانتقالات في الكون , وأطلقوا عليها اسم " الانتقال الآني " ومصطلح " الانتقال الآني " هذا يعني الانتقال في التو واللحظة من مكان إلى آخر , يبعد عنه بمسافة كبيرة أو بمعنى أدق الانتقال الآن وفورا 
وهذا الانتقال هو ما نراه في حلقات " رحلة النجوم " .. تلك الحلقات التليفزيونية الشهيرة , التي تحولت إلى سلسلة من أفلام الخيال العلمي الناجحة , بالاسم نفسه , والتي نرى في كل حلقاتها شخصا على الأقل , يدخل إلى أنبوب زجاجي , لينتقل بوساطة شعاع مبهر إلى أنبوب آخر , في مكان آخر 
فكرة مثيرة مدهشة , تختصر الزمان والمكان إلى أقصى حد ممكن , وككل فكرة مثلها , نجحت في إثارة اهتمام وخيال العلماء , الذي يتعاملون مع كل أمر باعتباره ممكن الحدوث , لو نظرنا إليه من زاوية ما وبينما اكتفى المشاهد العادي بالانبهار بالفكرة , أو الاعتياد عليها , كل العلماء يكدون ويجتهدون , لإيجاد سبيل علمي واحد إليها وعدني بأنك لن تشعر بالدهشة , والمفاجأة عندما أخبرك أنهم قد نجحوا في هذا , إلى حد ما . نعم .. نجحوا في تحقيق ذلك " الانتقال الآني " في العمل , ولكن هذا لم ينشر على نطاق واسع .. السؤال هو لماذا !؟! ما داموا قد توصلوا إلى كشف مذهل كهذا , فلماذا لم ينشر الأمر باعتباره معجزة علمية جديدة , كفيلة بقلب كل الموازين رأسا على عقب ؟! والجواب يحوي عدة نقاط مهمة كالمعتاد فالانتقال الذي نجح فيه العلماء , تم لمسافة تسعين سنتيمترا فحسب , ومن ناقوس زجاجي مفرغ من الهواء إلى ناقوس آخر مماثل , تربطهما قناة من الألياف الزجاجية السميكة , التي يحيط بها مجال كهرومغنطيسي قوي 
ثم ان ذلك الانتقال الآني , تحت هذه الظروف المعقدة , والخاصة جدا , لم ينجح قط مع أجسام مركبة , أو حتى معقولة الحجم , كل ما نجحوا في هو نقل عملة معدنية جديدة , من فئة خمسة سنتات أميركية من ناقوس إلى آخر .ثم انه لم يكن انتقالا آنيا على الإطلاق , إلا لو اعتبرنا أن مرور ساعة وست دقائق , بين اختفاء العملة من الناقوس الأول , وحتى ظهورها في الناقوس الثاني , أمرا آنيا ! لذا , ولكل العوامل السابقة , اعتبر علماء أوائل الثمانينات أن تجاربهم , الخاصة بعملية الانتقال الآني قد فشلت تماما ولكن علماء نهاية التسعينات نظروا إلى الأمر من زاوية مختلفة تماما , فمن وجهة نظر بعضهم , كان ما حدث انتقالا عبر " الزمكان " أو عبر الزمان والمكان معا , وليس انتقالا آنيا بالمعنى المعروف ومن هذا المنطلق , أعادوا التجربة مرة آخرى ولكن من منظور مختلف تماما , يناسب الغرض الذي يسعون إليه هذه المرة , ولتحقيق الغرض المنشود , رفعوا درجة حرارة العملة المعدنية هذه المرة , وقاسوها بمنتهى الدقة , وبأجهزة حديثة للغاية , وحسبوا معدلات انخفاضها , في وسط مفرغ من الهواء , ثم بدؤوا التجربة.وفي البداية , بدا وكأن شيئا لم يتغير , قطعة العملة اختفت من الناقوس الأول ثم عادت إلى الظهور في الناقوس الثاني, بعد ساعة وست دقائق بالتحديد , ولكن العلماء التقطوا العملة هذه المرة , وأعادوا قياس درجة حرارتها بالدقة نفسها والأجهزة الحديثة نفسها للغاية . ثم صرخوا مهللين . فالانخفاض الذى حدث , في درجة حرارة العملة المعدنية الصغيرة , كان يساوي وفقا للحسابات الدقيقة , أربع ثوان من الزمن فحسب , وهذا يعني أن فرضيتهم الجديدة صحيحة تماما . فتلك السنتات الخمسة الأميركية ق\ انتقلت ليس عبر المكان وحده , ولكن عبر الزمان أيضا أو بالمصطلح الجديد , عبر الزمكان فعلى الرغمن من أن الزمن الذي سجله العلماء فعليا , لانتقال تلك العملة , من ناقوس إلى آخر , هو ساعة وست دقائق , إلا أن زمن الانتقال , بالنسبة لها هي , لم يتجاوز الثواني الأربع 
انتصار ساحق لنظري السفر عبر الزمن . ولكن يحتاج إلى زمن طويل آخر , لوضعه موضع الاعتبار , أو حتى لوضع قائمة بقواعده , وشروطه , ومواصفاته . فالمشكلة , التي ما زالت تعترض كل شيء هي أن تكل النواقيس المفرغة ما زالت عاجزة عن نقل جسم مركب واحد , مهما بلغت دقته , أو بلغ صغره .. لقد حاول العلماء هذا , حاولوا وحالوا وفي كل مرة , كانت النتائج تأتي مخيبة للآمال بشدة , فالجسم المركب الذي يتم نقله , تمتزج أجزاؤه ببعضها البعض , على نحو عشوائي , يختلف في كل مرة عن الأخرى وليس كما يمكن أن يحدث , لو أننا صهرنا كل مكوناته مع بعضها البعض , ولكنه امتزج من نوع عجيب , لا يمكن حدوثه في الطبيعة , حيث تذوب الجزيئات في بعضها البعض , لتمنحنا في النهاية شيئا لا يمكن وصفه , المزدوجه المتناقضة , التي تثير حيرة الكل بلا استثناء 
إنه ممكن ومستحيل في آن واحد , ممكن جدا , بدليل أنه يحدث من آن إلى آخر ومستحيل جدا , لأنه لا توجد وسيلة واحدة لكشف أسرار وقواعد حدوثه في أي زمن . بل ولا توجد حتى وسيلة للاستفادة منه . ولقد كان الأمر يصيب العلماء بإحباط نهائي , لولا أن ظهر عبقري آخر , في العصر الحديث ليقلب الموازين كلها رأسا على عقب مرة أخرى انه " ستيفن هوكنج " الفيزيائي العبقري , الذي وضع الخالق عز وجل قوته كلها في عقله , وسلبها من جسده , الذي أصيب في حداثته بمرض نادر , جعل عضلاته كلها تضمر وتنكمش , حتى لم يعد باستطاعته حتى أن يتحرك , وعلى الرغم من هذا فهو أستاذ للرياضيات بجامعة " كمبردج " البريطانية , ويشغل المنصب ذاته , الذي شغله " اسحق نيوتن " واضع قوانين الجاذبية الأولى منذ ثلاثة قرون 
والعجيب أن ستيفن هوكنج قد حدد هدفه منذ صباه , ففي الرابعة عشرة من عمرة, قرر ان يصبح عالما فيزيائيا . وهذا ما كان . ولقد كشف ستيفن هوكنج عن وجود أنواع أخرى من الثقوب السوداء , اطلق عليها اسم " الثقوب الأولية " بل اثبت ان تلك الثقوب تشع نوعا من الحرارة , على الرغم من قوة الجذب الهائلة لها ومع كشوفه المتتالية, التي قوبلت دوما باستنكار أولي, ثم انبهار تال , فتح هوكنج شهية العلماء , للعودة إلى دراسة احتماليات السفر عبر " الزمكان " الكوني , لبلوغ كواكب ومجرات, من المستحيل حتى تخيل فكرة الوصول إليها بالتقنيات المعروفة حاليا وهنا ظهرت إلى الوجود مصطلحات وكشوف جديدة مثل انفاق منظومة الفضاء والزمن ,والدروب الدوارة, والنسيج الفضائي , وغيرها , وكل مصطلح منها يحتاج إلى سلسلة من المقالات لوصفه , وشرح وتفسير أبعاده المعقدة , وأهمية المدهشة في عملية السفر عبر الزمن والمكان .. أو الزمكان
وأصبح ذلك المصطلح يضم قائمة من العلماء , إلى جوار " ألبرت أينشتين "مثل " كارل شفارتزشليد "و " مارتن كروسكال " و " كيب ثورن " و " ستيفن هوكنج " نفسه وبالنسبة للمعادلات الرياضية , مازال السفر عبر الزمن ممكنا , وما زال هناك احتمال لأن يسير الزمن على نحو عكسي , في مكان ما من الفضاء أو الكون , أو حتى في بعد آخر , من الأبعاد التي تحدث عنها " أينشتين " والآخرون وما زالت هناك عمليات رصد لأجسام مضادة تسير عكس الزمن , وتجارب علمية معملية , تؤكد احتمالية حدوث هذا الأمر الخارق للمألوف , تحت ظروف ومواصفات خاصة ودقيقة جدا وما زال العلماء يجاهدون ويعملون ويحاولون ولكن يبقى السؤال نفسه حتى لحظه كتابة هذه السطور . هل يمكن أن تتحول قصة " آلة الزمن " يوما إلى حقيقة ؟ ! وهل يتمكن البشر اليوم من السفر عبر الزمكان إلى الماضي السحيق , أو المستقبل البعيد ؟ هل ؟! من يدري ؟! ربما


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

3- حقيقة السفر في الزمان



هل يمكننا أن نسافر إلى الماضي, أو نرحل إلى المستقبل? سؤالان أجابت عنهما أساطير الشعوب وقصص الخيال العلمي. لكنهما لم يكونا أبدًا بعيدين عن اهتمام البحث العلمي المتقدم.في عام 1971 قام العلماء بتجربة حول نسبية الزمان, فتم وضع أربع ساعات ذرية من السيزيوم على طائرات نفاثة تقوم برحلات منتظمة حول العالم, في اتجاهات شرقية وغربية. وبمقارنة الأزمنة التي سجلتها الساعات على الطائرات مع الزمن الذي سجل بمرصد البحرية الأمريكية, وجد أن الزمن المسجل على الطائرات أبطأ منه على الأرض بفارق ضئيل يتفق مع قوانين النسبية الخاصة. وفي عام 1976 وضعت ساعة هيدروجينية في صاروخ وصل إلى ارتفاع 10000 كيلومتر عن سطح الأرض, حيث أصبحت الساعة على الصاروخ في مجال جاذبي أضعف منه على سطح الأرض. وقورنت إشارات الساعة على الصاروخ بالساعات على الأرض, فوجد أن الساعة على الأرض أبطأ منها على الصاروخ بحوالي 4.5 جزء من عشرة آلاف مليون من الثانية, بما يتفق مع تنبؤات النسبية العامة بدقة عالية. والساعة الهيدروجينية الحديثة تعمل بدقة يعادل فيها الخطأ ثانية واحدة في كل ثلاثة ملايين سنة. وهذه القياسات تثبت – بلا شك - الظاهرة المعروفة (بتمدد) الزمن, والتي تعد أهم تنبؤات النظرية النسبية. فالتجربة الأولى تثبت أن الزمن (يتمدد) كلما ازدادت سرعة الجسم, أما التجربة الثانية فتثبت أن الزمن (يتمدد) إذا تعرض الجسم لمجال جاذبي قوي. و(تمدد) الزمن في هذا السياق ليس مفهومًا فيزيائيًا نظريًا خاصًا بالأجسام الدقيقة دون الذرية, وإنما هو (تمدد) حقيقي في الزمن الذي يحيا فيه الإنسان. فلو زادت سرعة إنسان ما (في سفينة فضاء مثلا) إلى حوالي 87% من سرعة الضوء, فإن الزمن يبطؤ لديه بمعدل50%. فلو سافر على السفينة لمدة عشرة أعوام - مثلا - فسيجد ابنه المولود حديثًا قد أصبح عمره عشرين عامًا, أو أن أخيه التوأم يكبره بعشرة أعوام. إن (تمدد الزمن) والسفر في الزمن, بهذا المعنى, هو حقيقة مثلما أن الأرض كروية وأن المادة تتكون من ذرات وأن تحطيم الذرة يطلق طاقة هائلة. كما أن السفر بسرعة تقترب من سرعة الضوء هو أمر ممكن فيزيائيا وتكنولوجيا, فقد اقترح أحد العلماء تصميم سفينة فضائية تعتمد على محرك دمج نووي يستخدم المادة المنتشرة في الفضاء كوقود, وأن يتم التسارع بمعدل 1ج (وهو معدل التسارع على الكرة الأرضية). وفي تصميم كهذا يمكن أن تصل سرعة السفينة إلى سرعة قريبة من سرعة الضوء خلال عام واحد, وبالتالي يبطؤ الزمن إلى حد كبير, وبالنظر إلى التطور المستمر للتكنولوجيا حاليًا يصبح من المعقول تمامًا افتراض وصول تكنولوجيتنا في المستقبل إلى بناء مثل هذه السفينة النجمية. ويرى عالم الفلك كارل ساجان أن هذا يمكن أن يحدث خلال عدة مئات من السنين. وبناء على ذلك كون مجموعة من العلماء يرأسها الأمريكي كيب ثورن والروسي إيجور نوفيكوف ما أسموه بـ(كونسورتيوم) روسي - أمريكي لتحقيق تقنية تسمح بتكوين آلة للسفر في الزمان.فماذا تعني هذه الحقائق بالنسبة لغير المتخصص في الفيزياء? هل تعني أن مفهومنا (الطبيعي) عن الزمن قد تغير? وكيف يمكن أن يكون العالم في ظل إمكان السفر عبر الزمان? وهل هذا مجرد خيال علمي? أم أنه يمكن أن يحدث فعلاً في المستقبل? هذه ليست سوى بعض التساؤلات التي تفرضها تلك الحقائق العلمية المحيرة.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

4- ما الزمن?


لا يمثل الزمن بالنسبة للإنسان العادي سوى تتابع المواقيت الناتج عن شروق الشمس وغروبها وعن دوران الأرض حول الشمس, والقمر حول الأرض. أما الزمن عند العلماء فهو مفهوم أساسي لابد منه لضبط التجربة العلمية. ففي عصر العلم الحديث أصبح من الضروري طرح تصوّر للأسلوب العلمي يكفل إجراء التجربة العلمية بواسطة علماء مختلفين وتحقيق النتائج نفسها, وذلك يستلزم وجود مقياس دقيق للزمن ومرجعية ثابتة له بالنسبة لجميع العلماء. وكان هذا التصوّر هو التصوّر النيوتوني للزمن المطلق, فحسب اسحق نيوتن (الزمان المطلق الحقيقي, الرياضي, ينساب من تلقاء نفسه وبطبيعته الخاصة, باطراد دون علاقة بأي شيء خارجي, ويطلق عليه اسم الديمومة). وفي واقع الأمر كانت النظرة النيوتونية للكون ذي الزمان والمكان المطلقين ناجحة في تفسير 99% من حقائق الكون, وتمكنت من تحقيق تقدم كبير في العلم الحديث. ولكن مع تقدم العلم وزيادة دقة الملاحظات تكشفت العديد من الظواهر التي أدت إلى الشك في الصحة المطلقة للنظرة النيوتونية. فحسب قوانين نيوتن يجب أن تتغير سرعة الضوء بحسب سرعة واتجاه حركة مصدره, ولكن العلماء اكتشفوا في تجربة مشهورة, هي تجربة (ميكلسون - مورلي) عام 1887, أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة بغض النظر عن سرعة مصدره وعن اتجاه حركته. كما تبين من قياس حركة كواكب المجموعة الشمسية أنها تتفق مع نظرة نيوتن فيما عدا كوكب عطارد, حيث وجد فرق ضئيل جدا بين حسابات ميكانيكا نيوتن وحركته في الواقع, بالإضافة إلى هذا وذاك تعارضت ميكانيكا نيوتن مع نظرية جيمس كلارك ماكسويل عن الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية والتي تتعامل مع الضوء على أنه موجات وعلى أن سرعته ثابتة. ولم يكن هناك مفر من ظهور نظرية النسبية, فقدم ألبرت أينشتين نظرية النسبية الخاصة عام 1905 والنسبية العامة عام 1915.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

5- انحناء الفضاء والنسبية العامة



تعرف الهندسة المستوية بالهندسة الإقليدية, نسبة إلى إقليدس الذي عاش حوالي عام 300ق.م وبواسطة هذه الهندسة يمكن توصيف أي شكل هندسي بواسطة نظام الإحداثيات الكارتيزية, أي استخدام الأسطح المستوية في توصيف الخطوط المنحنية والمجسمات الفراغية. والفضاء طبقا لهذه الهندسة هو فضاء مستو. ولم تكن تلك هي الهندسة الوحيدة الممكنة, فقد طرح لوباتشفسكي عام 1828 هندسة لاإقليدية ذات أسطح منحنية مفتوحة معتمدة على منحنى القطع الزائد. ثم طرح برنارد ريمان عام 1850 هندسة لاإقليدية معتمدة على السطح الكروي المنغلق, وطورها ويليام كليفورد عام 1870 وافترض احتمال أن يكون الفضاء الكوني رباعي الأبعاد ينطوي على تشوّهات وتضاريس تشابه تضاريس سطح الأرض. ولم يكن ينقص تصور كليفورد سوى التفسير الفيزيائي الصحيح حتى يتطابق مع نظرية النسبية العامة, التي طرحت بعد 45 عاما. فالبعد الرابع في الفضاء لم يكن سوى الزمن وتشوّهات الفضاء لم تكن سوى التأثيرات الجذبوية للأجسام.
وبتقديم آينشتين لنظرية النسبية الخاصة عام 1905 والتي وضع فيها معادلات حركة الأجسام في فضاء مستو رباعي الأبعاد, وبوجود الهندسة اللاإقليدية منذ زمن ثم طرحه لفكرة التواء الزمان والمكان بتأثير الجاذبية, تكونت لدى آينشتين المادة الخام لنظرية متكاملة للجاذبية يمكن أن تكون بديلاً لنظرية نيوتن. ولما لم يكن آينشتين بارعًا في الرياضيات فقد لجأ إلى صديقه في الدراسة مارسيل جروسمان, وكان قد أصبح آنذاك عميدًا لمعهد البوليتكنيك بزيوريخ, وكان بارعًا في الهندسة اللاإقليدية, ووجد الحل في هندسة ريمان للأسطح المنحنية المغلقة. وقدمت الصورة النهائية للنظرية في ثلاث جلسات في أكاديمية العلوم في برلين عام 1915, وطبعت عام 1916.وكان من أهم نتائج النسبية العامة تغير نظرتنا إلى الكون, فالمكان والزمان ليسا خلفية ثابتة للأحداث, وإنما هما مساهمان نشيطان في ديناميات الكون. والفكرة الأساسية هي أنها تضم (بعد) الزمان إلى أبعاد المكان الثلاثة لتشكّل ما يسمى بمتصل (الزمكان). وتدمج النظرية تأثير الجاذبية بأن تطرح أن توزيع المادة والطاقة في الكون (يحني) و(يشوه) الزمكان بحيث أنه لا يكون مسطحا, ولما كان (الزمكان) منحنيا فإن مسارات الأجسام تظهر منحنية, وتتحرك كما لو كانت متأثرة بمجال جذبوي. وانحناء (الزمكان) لا يؤدي فقط إلى انحناء مسار الأجسام ولكنه أيضًا يؤدي إلى انحناء الضوء نفسه. وقد وجد أول برهان تجريبي لذلك عام 1919 حينما تم إثبات انحناء الضوء الصادر من أحد النجوم عند مروره بجوار الشمس بتأثير مجاله الجذبوي. وتم ذلك بمراقبة الموقع الظاهري للنجم خلال كسوف الشمس ومقارنته بموقعه الحقيقي. فالزمكان ينحني بشدة في حضور الأجسام ذات الكتلة الضخمة, ويعني ذلك أن الأجسام تنحرف في المكان أثناء الحركة وكذلك تنحني في الزمان بأن تبطئ زمنها الخاص نتيجة للتأثير الجذبوي لتلك الكتلة. فإذا تصوّرنا فضاء رباعي الأبعاد له ثلاثة أبعاد تمثل المكان وبعدا رابعا للزمان ورسمنا خط الحركة المنحنية للجسم مع تباطؤ الزمن على المحور الرابع, ظهر لنا (الزمكان) منحنيا بتأثير الكتلة الجاذبة.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

6- الثقوب السوداء



في العام نفسه الذي ظهرت فيه النسبية العامة 1916 وطرح فكرة انحناء (الزمكان), أثبت الفلكي الألماني كارل سفارتسشيلد أنه إذا ضغطت كتلة (ك) في حدود نصف قطر صغير بما فيه الكفاية, فإن انحراف (الزمكان) سيكون كبيرا بحيث لن تتمكن أي إشارة من أي نوع من الإفلات, بما فيها الضوء نفسه, مكونا حيّزا لا يمكن رؤيته, سمي فيما بعد (الثقب الأسود). ويحدث ذلك عند انهيار نجم تتجاوز كتلته كتلتين شمسيتين, حيث ينضغط ويتداخل بفعل قوته الجاذبة حتى تكون كل مادة النجم قد انضغطت في نقطة ذات كثافة لامتناهية, تسمى نقطة التفرد الزمكاني. وأي شعاع ضوء (أو أي جسم) يرسل داخل حدود الثقب الأسود, ويسمى أفق الحدث, يسحب دون هوادة إلى مركز الثقب الأسود. ومن الناحية النظرية يبدو أنه عند الاقتراب من الثقب الأسود تتزايد انحناءة (الزمكان) حتى تبلغ أفق الحدث, الذي لا نستطيع أن نرى ما وراءه. ورغم أن فكرة وجود نجم بهذه المواصفات ترجع إلى العالم جون ميتشيل الذي قدمها في ورقة بحث عام 1783, إلا أن مساهمة سفارتسشيلد تكمن في أنه قدم حلولا للمعادلات التي تصف انهيار النجم إلى ثقب أسود على أساس نظرية النسبية. واتضح لاحقًا أن سفارتسشيلد لم يصل إلى حل واحد للثقب الأسود, وإنما إلى حلين, وهو شيء يشابه الحل الموجب والحل السالب للجذر التربيعي. فالمعادلات التي تصف الانهيار النهائي لجسم يقتحم الثقب الأسود تصف أيضا, كحل بديل, ما يحدث لجسم يخرج من الثقب الأسود (يطلق عليه في هذه الحال أحيانا (الثقب الأبيض)). وبذلك يبدو أننا إذا ما تابعنا انحناء الزمكان داخل الثقب الأسود يبدو لنا وكأنه ينفتح مرة أخرى على زمكان آخر, فكأنما الثقب الأسود يربط (زمكان) كوننا (بزمكان) مختلف تمام الاختلاف, ربما زمكان لكون آخر.
ولكن المشكلة كانت في أن أي مادة تدخل مثل هذا الثقب الأسود ستسقط حتمًا في التفردية المركزية لتنسحق بشكل يخرج عن فهمنا. ولكن مع تقدم الأبحاث وجدت هذه المشكلة حلا, فقد ثبت أن كل الأجسام المادية في الكون تدور سواء كانت مجرات أو نجوما أو كواكب, ومن ثم فإننا نتوقع أن تدور الثقوب السوداء بالمثل. وفي تلك الحال يمكن أن يدخل جسم ما إلى الثقب الأسود ويخرج من الناحية الأخرى دون أن يمر بالمفردة ويتحطم, وذلك بتأثير دوران الثقب الأسود. وفي عام 1963 نشر روي كير حلول آينشتين لمعادلات المجال المتعلقة بالثقوب السوداء الدوّارة, وبينت أنه ينبغي أن يكون من الممكن من حيث المبدأ الدخول إلى ثقب أسود دوار من خلال ممر يتجنب التفردية المركزية (نقطة الانسحاق) ليظهر على ما يبدو في كون آخر, أو ربما في منطقة (زمكان) أخرى في كوننا ذاته, ويتحول بذلك الثقب الأسود إلى ما يسمى بالثقب (الدودي). وبذلك تثير هذه النتيجة بشكل قوي إمكان استخدام الثقوب السوداء بوصفها وسيلة للسفر إلى الماضي بين أجزاء مختلفة من الكون والزمان.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

7- وسائل السفر في الزمان




إن فكرة استخدام الثقوب السوداء في السفر عبر الزمان تعتمد على أنه من الممكن عندما يحدث انحناء شديد (للزمكان) أن يحدث اتصال بين نقطتين متباعدتين في (الزمكان). وبالتالي إذا تحقق مسار مغلق (للزمكان) يمكن العودة إلى نقطة البدء في الزمان والمكان, أي السفر إلى الماضي. ويرى بعض العلماء أن السفر إلى الماضي يحدث حقا ولكن على المستوى الميكروسكوبي, حيث تتكون ثقوب سوداء ميكروسكوبية نتيجة نشوء مجالات تلقائية من الطاقة السلبية كأحد تأثيرات نظرية الكم. وفي هذه الثقوب تتردد الجسيمات/الموجات دون الذرية بين الماضي والحاضر, ولكن هذه الثقوب لا تدوم إلا لأجزاء ضئيلة جدًا من الثانية.وطرحت فيما بعد عدة أفكار للسفر عبر الزمان تعتمد بشكل أو بآخر على فكرة المسار المغلق للزمكان. فطرح البعض الاعتماد على ما يسمى (بالأوتار الكونية), وهي أجسام يفترض أنها تخلفت عن (الانفجار العظيم) لها طول يقدر بالسنين الضوئية, ولكنها دقيقة جدا إلى حد انحناء (الزمكان) بشدة حولها. فإذا تقابل وتران كونيان يسير أحدهما عبر الآخر بسرعة الضوء تقريبًا تكون منحنى مغلق للزمكان يستطيع المرء اتباعه للسفر في الماضي. وقدم فرانك تبلر عام 1974 فكرة للسفر عبر الزمان تعتمد على أن اسطوانة كثيفة الكتلة سريعة الدوران سوف تجر (الزمكان) حولها مكونة مسارات زمنية مغلقة. وفي عام 1949 أثبت الرياضي الشهير كورت جودل أن الكون يمكن أن يكون دوارًا, بمعدل بطيء جدا, وأنه يمكن أن يترتب على ذلك مسار مغلق في الزمكان.أما كيب ثورن وزملاؤه فقد وضعوا تصميمًا لآلة للسفر في الزمن تعتمد على تخليق ثقب دودي ميكروسكوبي في المعمل, وذلك من خلال تحطيم الذرة في معجل للجسيمات. ثم يلي ذلك التأثير على الثقب الدودي الناتج بواسطة نبضات من الطاقة حتى يستمر فترة مناسبة في الزمان, ويلي ذلك خطوة تشكيله بواسطة شحنات كهربية تؤدي إلى تحديد مدخل ومخرج للثقب الدودي, وأخيرًا تكبيره بحيث يناسب حجم رائد فضاء بواسطة إضافة طاقة سلبية ناتجة عن نبضات الليزر.وقد أدت تلك التصوّرات النظرية لإمكان السفر إلى الماضي إلى مناقشة التناقضات الناتجة عن ذلك, كمثل أن يسافر المرء إلى الماضي ليقتل جدته قبل أن تحمل بأمه, أو أن يؤثر على مسار التاريخ فيمنع الحروب مثلا... إلخ. ورأى بعض العلماء أنه يمكن حل تلك المفارقات من خلال مفهوم المسارات المتوازية للتاريخ بحيث يكون لكل إمكان مسار مستقل للأحداث. فيكون العالم بعد تغيير أحداثه في الماضي عالمًا مستقلاً موازيًا. وفي الوقت الحالي لا تمثل تلك المناقشات سوى أفكار تأملية فلسفية وليست علمية, فلم يسافر أحد إلى الماضي حتى الآن. ويؤيد ستيفن هوكنج العالم المشهور بأبحاثه عن الثقوب السوداء ونشأة الكون فكرة حدوث السفر في الماضي على المستوى الميكروسكوبي, ولكنه يرى أن احتمال أن يكون هناك انحناء في الزمكان يكفي لوجود آلة للزمان تسمح بالسفر في الماضي هو صفر. ويرى أن هذا يدعم ما يسميه (حدس حماية التتابع الزمني) الذي يقول إن قوانين الفيزياء تتآمر لمنع الأشياء الميكروسكوبية من السفر في الزمان. ويرى بول ديفيز أن وجود جسر للزمان ما هو إلا مفهوم مثالي لا يضع في حسبانه الموقف الفيزيائي اللا واقعي للثقب الأسود في الكون, وأنه من الأرجح أن هذا الجسر المثالي, لابد أن يتحطم داخل الثقب الأسود. ومع ذلك فإن ما يجري داخل الثقب الأسود سيظل مثيرًا للبحث العلمي والتأمل العقلي, وأنه يستطيع أن يكشف لنا عن مزيد من جوانب الطبيعة التي يتسم بها الزمان.فالعلماء في واقع الأمر يختلفون في تقدير إمكان السفر في الماضي, وإن كانت الغالبية ترى أن هذا غير ممكن. ويذكر ستيفن هوكنج أن كيب ثورن يعتبر أول عالم جاد يناقش السفر في الزمان كاحتمال عملي. وهو يرى أن ذلك له فائدة في كل حال, فعلى الأقل سيمكننا من أن نعرف لم لا يمكن السفر في الماضي? وأن فهم ذلك لن يتأتى إلا بعد الوصول إلى نظرية موحدة للكم والجاذبية (النظرية الموحدة للقوى), وسيظل تفسير ما يحدث للمادة داخل الثقب الأسود أو في مسار زمكاني مغلق مبهمًا بالنسبة إلينا.

عودة إلى انحناء الزمكان

كما هو واضح فإن فكرة السفر في الماضي طبقا لنظرية النسبية تعتمد بصفة أساسية على تكوين منحنى مغلق للزمكان يسمح بالعودة إلى نقطة البدء في الزمان والمكان. ولذلك فمفهوم (الزمكان هو القضية الأساسية عند بحث نسبية الزمن والسفر في الماضي. فما هو المعنى الواقعي للزمكان, وهل له وجود مستقل أم لا?تخبرنا فلسفة العلم المعاصرة أن هناك نظرتين أساسيتين للمفاهيم والتصورات العلمية, الأولى أن هذه المفاهيم تعبر عن حقائق عن العالم الخارجي, فالنموذج المعياري للذرة والكوارك والثقب الأسود ومنحنى الزمكان هي حقائق عن العالم. أما النظرة الثانية فتخبرنا أن هذه المفاهيم ليست سوى أدوات جيدة للتعامل مع العالم, ولا تعبر عن حقائق واقعية عنه. أو على الأقل هي حقائق تقريبية عن العالم لا نضمن صحتها المطلقة ولكن نستخدمها لأنها تفيدنا في التعامل مع العالم. ومفهوم (الزمكان) ينطبق عليه هذا الوصف نفسه, فهو ليس حقيقة من حقائق العالم ولكنه أداة جيدة للتعامل معه. فالموجود على الحقيقة هو الأجسام التي تتحرك في الفضاء, وقيمة مفهوم (الزمكان) هي في أنه يمكننا بفاعلية من توصيف هذه الحركة بشكل دقيق.فإذا أخذنا ذلك في الاعتبار سنجد أن استحالة السفر في الماضي ليست بسبب تواطؤ الطبيعة, كما ذهب هوكنج, ولا بسبب ما يترتب عليها من تناقضات في التاريخ, كما رأى آخرون, وإنما بسبب التجاوز في استخدام مفهوم (الزمكان) كأداة للنظر إلى العالم. ويتمثل هذا التجاوز في تحويل هذا المفهوم من مجرد تصور ملائم لوصف حركة الأجسام إلى موضوع للبحث يتغير لينتج وقائع جديدة. وتحويل الأداة إلى موضوع هو أمر غير صحيح, وإنما الصحيح هو أن يكون موضوع تصوراتنا هو الأجسام نفسها حتى لو كان ذلك غير مباشر من خلال المفاهيم والأدوات العلمية. فالقول بانحناء الزمكان هو قول مجازي يقصد به أن الأجسام تسلك في حركتها مسارا منحنيا بتأثير جاذبية الأجسام حسب نظرية النسبية. ولكن ليس هناك في الحقيقة زمكان حتى ينحني. ولذلك فالقول إن الزمكان ينحني حتى ينغلق على نفسه, إذا أخذ حرفيا, هو قول في الواقع لا يعني شيئا, إذ مفهوم الزمكان ليس موضوعا. فإن شئنا اعتباره تعبيرا مجازيا وجب تحويله إلى معنى مباشر مرتبط بحركة الأجسام. وفي هذه الحالة تكون أقصى درجات انحناء الزمكان هي بمعنى الوصول إلى البطء في التغير في حركة الجسم حتى التوقف النهائي عن الحركة, وهي حالة تتوقف عندها القوانين الطبيعية. فالحديث عما يمكن أن يحدث عند هذه الحالة, والتي توصف مجازيا بانغلاق منحنى الزمكان, هو كمثل الحديث عن الحالة عند بدء الكون. أما الحديث عما قد يحدث بعد دخول الجسم في حالة انغلاق منحنى الزمكان فهو كمثل الحديث عما قد يكون قد حدث قبل بدء الكون, وهو حديث لا يمكن أن يكون علميا بالمعنى التجريبي المعروف.
إن الزمن هو التغير والسبب في شعورنا بانسياب الزمن هو الانتظام الكامن في الطبيعة الذي يظهر في صورة انتظام للحركة. ويكون مقياس الزمن لجسم ما هو معدل (تغيره) منسوبا لتغير جسم آخر منتظم (كدقات الساعة مثلا). وتخبرنا نظرية النسبية العامة بأن الزمن الخاص بالجسم (أي معدل تغيره) يكون أبطأ إذا تحرك بسرعة أكبر أو إذا تعرض لمجال جاذبي قوي, أي إذا تأثرت طاقته الكلية. وذلك في حين تخبرنا النظرية المعيارية للذرة بأن مكونات الذرة, (وبالتالي كل الأجسام) تتراوح ما بين الحالة الجسيمية والحالة الموجية. فإذا كان الزمن الخاص بالجسم هو معدل تغيره, فإن الارتباط بين طاقة الجسم ومعدل تغيره, كما تخبرنا نظرية النسبية العامة, يكون أمرا مقبولا. كما أن تأثر المسافات داخل الذرة (وبالتالي طول الجسم) بتغير طاقة الجسم يكون أمرا مقبولا أيضا.فإذا اقتصر تصورنا على أن الزمن ليس إلا تعبيرا عن قياس معدل التغير لجسم ما أصبح واضحا أن هذا التغير لا يمكن الحديث عنه بعد حدوثه كأنه موجود يمكن الذهاب إليه (في الماضي). ولا يمكن أيضا الحديث عنه باعتباره موجودا في المستقبل وأننا يمكننا الذهاب إليه. والسبيل الوحيد للحديث عنه هو باعتباره معلومات محفوظة في الذاكرة لا تتمتع بأي وجود, مستقل لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل. فواقع ان (التغير) في ظروف معينة يمكن أن يكون أسرع منه في ظروف أخرى لا يعني أن الانتقال من هذه إلى تلك ثم العودة يعني السفر إلى المستقبل إلا بمعنى مجازي. فالسفر على متن سفينة فضاء تسير بسرعة تقترب من سرعة الضوء ثم العودة إلى الأرض بعد أن يكون قد مر عليها عشرة آلاف عام مثلا لا يعني سوى أن التغير على متن السفينة أبطأ منه على ظهر الأرض بهذه الفترة. والسبب في وجود هذا النوع من التصورات (مثل السفر إلى الماضي والمستقبل) والمرتبطة بالنسبية العامة, هو أن النسبية العامة نظرية مرتبطة بظواهر الأجسام فقط, وليست مرتبطة ببنية وجودها المادي, كما هي الحال في نظرية الكم. فنسبية الزمن هي (ظاهرة) ولكن سببها المباشر المرتبط ببنية الوجود دون الذري لا يزال مجهولا, وذلك بسبب غياب النظرية الموحدة للكم والجاذبية. وبسبب غياب هذه النظرية تسود نظريات الخيال العلمي والتي لا ترقى لأن تكون نظريات علمية تجريبية, وبسبب غياب هذه النظرية أيضا تختلف الآراء بين العلماء.فباعتبار أن الزمن هو التغير وأنه ليس له وجود مستقل ولا لمنحنى الزمكان المغلق, فإنه لا يكون من معنى للسفر إلى المستقبل إلا بمعنى مجازي. فنحن نسافر في المستقبل بمعدل يوم واحد كل يوم, ونستطيع أن نسافر بمعدل أبطأ من ذلك إذا تحركنا بسرعة أكبر. أما بالمعنى الحرفي الواقعي فنحن لا يمكننا السفر في الزمان لا في الماضي ولا حتى في المستقبل.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

8- مقاييس الزمن


• أصغر وحدة زمنية علمية هي الأتو ثانية وهي تعادل واحدا على بليون بليون من الثانية, أي يشيش ثانية. 
• الفمتو ثانية تعادل واحدا على مليون بليون من الثانية, أي 0, وهو الزمن الذي يجب أن تصل إليه تقنيات التصوير بالليزر حتى يمكن رؤية الحالات الانتقالية للتفاعل الكيميائي بين الذرات. 
• البيكو ثانية تعادل واحدا على مليون مليون من الثانية, أي ثانية, وهي أطول زمن يمكن أن يستغرقه التفاعل الكيميائي. 
• الميكرو ثانية تعادل واحدا على مليون من الثانية, اي ويستغرق الانفجار الناتج عن المفرقعات عدة ميكرو ثانية. 
• الثانية, وتستغرق دقة القلب في المتوسط ما يقرب من ثانية واحدة تتراوح عدد دقات قلب الإنسان من بين 50 ومائة دقة في الدقيقة. 
• الساعة, وهي تساوي واحدا على أربعة وعشرين من الزمن اللازم لدورة الأرض حول نفسها دورة واحدة. وفي الحضارات القديمة كان يتم تقسيم النهار إلى اثنتي عشرة ساعة متساوية, وكان ذلك يؤدي إلى أن يتغير طول الساعة تبعا لفصول السنة.
• تقسيم الزمن لأسابيع هو تقسيم تعسفي لا علاقة له بالطبيعة. 
• أساس نظامنا الحالي للوقت يعتمد على تعريف الثانية على أساس تردد ذبذبة ذرات السيزيوم والذي تم التوصل إليه في المختبر القومي في تدينجتون بالقرب من لندن عام 1955. 
• أقدم نظام للتقويم هو من وضع المصريين القدماء, وقد أقاموا سنتهم على أساس رصد النجوم, وبخاصة طلوع نجم (الشعري اليمانية) ونجم الكلب مع الشمس, وكان هذا عندهم علامة على حلول السنة الجديدة. وحددوا المدة بين هذين الطلوعين الشمسيين بأنها 365 يوما قسموها إلى اثني عشر شهرا كل منها ثلاثون يوما, وإضافة خمسة أيام زائدة هي أيام النسيء في آخر السنة.
• جاء اشتقاق كلمة (ثانية) من التقسيم (الثاني) للساعة بستين قسما. ويكون التقسيم الأول إلى دقائق (أي أجزاء دقيقة), والتقسيم الثاني دقائق.
• الفترة الزمنية اليوم والتي تعادل دورة واحدة للأرض حول نفسها ليست ثابتة, فقوى الجذب بين الأرض والقمر تؤدي إلى ظاهرة (التقاصر القرني), وهو ما يؤدي إلى إبطاء معدل دوران الأرض بشكل متناه في الدقة حتى أن الأرض يمكن أن (تخسر) يوما تقريبا كل 7500 سنة. وتمكننا الساعات الهيدروجينية الحديثة بسهولة من تصحيح هذا الخطأ.
إضاءات
• سرعة الضوء حوالي 300 ألف كيلومتر في الثانية الواحدة, والضوء هو الشيء الوحيد في الكون الذي يعتبر مقياسا أساسيا لا يختل للطول والزمن على السواء.
• المتر يعرف بأنه المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء في 0.000000333564095 ثانية كما يقاس بساعة سيزيوم, ويساوي التعريف التاريخي للمتر في حدود علامتين على قضيب بلاتيني معين محفوظ في باريس.
• تحكم النسبية العامة الكون على المقياس الكبير (الماكرو) وتحكم نظرية الكم الكون على المقياس الصغير (الميكرو), وليس لدينا حتى الآن نظرية موحدة للاثنين.
• الثقب الأسود هو حسب تعريفه لا يبث أي ضوء, وبالتالي لا يمكن إدراكه مباشرة, ولذلك تعتبر نظرية (الثقب الأسود) واحدة من عدد صغير جدا من الحالات في تاريخ العلم, حيث تنشأ إحدى النظريات بشكل تفصيلي وحسب نموذج رياضي قبل أن يكون هناك أي برهان من المشاهدات على صحتها. 
• يكاد يكون مؤكدا أن عدد الثقوب السوداء في الكون كبير جدا, وربما يكون أعظم كثيرا من عدد النجوم المرئية, والتي تصل إلى مائة ألف مليون في مجرتنا وحدها. 
• الحسابات تقول إنه لكي ينحني الزمكان ليكون شكل الكون الحالي فإنك لا تحتاج لأكثر من ثلاث ذرات من الهيدروجين في كل متر مكعب من الفضاء. 
• أقصى حد زمني يمكن الرجوع إليه فيزيائيا بعد نشأة الكون في (الانفجار العظيم) هو 1-ثانية, أي واحد مقسوما على عشرة ملايين بليون بليون بليون بليون من الثانية, ويسمى هذا الزمن حاجز بلانك ويمثل الحد الأقصى لمعارفنا في الزمن. 
• افترض العلماء في القرن التاسع عشر أن هناك وسطا يحمل موجات الضوء, سمي (الأثير), ثم تبين لاحقا إثر تجربة ميكلسون مورلي أن هذا الافتراض لا ضرورة له.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

9- نظرية الخيوط العظمى (الأوتار الفائقة )



السماء التي زينها الخالق بمصابيح أي بنجوم وكواكب ومجرات ليست إلا السماء الدنيا التي نراها من أي مكان قال تعالى : ( ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ) , من على سطح الأرض أو من داخل المجموعة الشمسية أو المجرة أو خارجها . قد نراها بصور وبألوان مختلفة ولكنها هي هي نفس السماء , بما فيها من كواكب ونجوم ومجرات . الآية التالية تؤكد هذا الفهم : ( أفلم ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها وزيناها ) فالسماء تذكر هنا في صيغة المفرد فالسماء التي بناها وزينها الخالق هي السماء التي نراها فوقنا 
أما بالنسبة للسماوات الأخرى فما نفهمه من الآيات الأخرى انهنا متطابقات : ( ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات طباقا ) أي أنها خارج السماء الدنيا ومحيطة بها ولكنا لا نستطيع أن نراها لاتساع السماء الدنيا هذا الاتساع الهائل فالسماء الدنيا بالنسبة لنا هي الكون الذي ندرسه والذي لم نبلغ أطرافه أو نهايته حتى نرى ما وراءه.لقد خطى الإنسان خطوات واسعة في مجال العلم والتكنولوجيا . وخاصة في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين واستطاع أن يخرج من أقطار الأرض , فهل نأمل أن يستطيع الإنسان في وقت من الأوقات أن يخرج من أقطار السماء الدنيا أي من أقطار ما نسميه بكوننا ؟ إن القرآن الكريم يترك لنا إمكانية حدوث ذلك : ( يا معشر الجين والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات والأرض فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان ) و خروج الإنسان من أقطار السماء هو أمر في منتهى الصعوبة إن كان أصلا ممكنا ولذلك فنحن نرجح بأن الجن هم المقصودون بالنفاذ من أقطار السماوات وبأن الإنس هم المعنيون بالنفاذ من أقطار الأرض والصعوبات التي يقابلها الإنسان إذا حاول الخروج من أقطار السماوات تعود أصلا إلى طبيعة تكوينه وخلقه فالإنسان خلق من مادة والمادة صورة مركزة من صور الطاقة ولها كتلة ضخمة بخلاف صورة الطاقة الأخرى من ضوئية إلى حرارية وهذه الكتلة تحتاج لقوة لزيادة سرعتها والقوة تحتاج إلى شغل مستمر أو طاقة لنقل نقطة تأثيرها من مكان إلى آخر وفي نطاق السرعات التي ننتقل بها على الأرض سواء كانت أقل أو أعلى من سرعة الصوت لا تجد صعوبة في نقل كتلة الإنسان من مكان إلى آخر فكمية الطاقة اللازمة لذلك لا زالت في متناول أيدينا ومتوفرة في البترول مثلا ولبلوغ أقطار السماء أو حتى القيام برحلات كونية يتحتم علينا أن نسافر بسرعات قريبة من سرعة الضوء وإلا عاجلتنا المنية من قبل أن نصل إلى أقرب نجم إلينا وذلك للمسافات الكونية الهائلة التي تفصل النجوم والمجرات عن بعضها 
نحن لا نرى للكون حدودا فكيف ننفذ من أقطاره إذا كان بلا حدود؟ وهل يوجد شيء يسمى سرعة الهروب من الكون كسرعة الهروب من جاذبية الأرض ؟ وما قيمة هذه السرعة ؟ 
لا يستطيع العلم أن يجيب علي أسئلتنا حتى الآن وقد لا يستطيع الإجابة عليها لأحقاب طويلة يبدو أن خروج الإنسان من أقطار السماوات أمر بعيد المنال ولم يتبق بعد ذلك إلا احتمال الوصول إلى أقطار هذا الكون بالمراقبة العينية وبمساعدة أجهزته أي رؤية أبعاد هذا الكون بينما هو يتمتع براحته وإطمئنانه على أرضه وبدفء كوكبه وحتى الأن بالرغم من قوة الأجهزة التي اخترعها الإنسان فلم يصل إلى أبعاد الكون بل كان أقصى ما وصل إليه هو الإشعاع الخلفي الذي يملأ الكون كله ويأتي من كل جهة وقد يكون هذا الإشعاع الخلفي هو أحد علامات أقطار السماء , ولكنا حتى الآن لا نرى له بداية أو نهاية الخيوط العظمى وبسبب تلك الأبحاث وما توصل إليه العلم من حقائق وجدت نظرية الخيوط العظمى ففي هذه النظرية تتكون الأجسام الأساسية من أشياء ذات بعد طولي وليس من جسيمات Particles تشغل حيز نقطة مادية في الفضاء كما كان الحال في نظرية الجسيمات . وتبدو هذه الأشياء الطولية وكأنها خيوط رفيعة لا نهائية الطول . وقد يكون لهذه الخيوط أطراف وحينئذ تسمى بالخيوط المفتوحة وقد تغلق هذه الخيوط على نفسها مكونة حلقة مغلقة . وحركة هذه الخيوط في الفضاء أو أثرها الزمني يعطي مستوى مفتوحا أي سطحا عاديا إذا كانت الخيوط مغلقة , وتسمى هذه المستويات بمستوى العالم ولهذه الخيوط العظمى خواص أخرى . فهذه الخيوط تخضع لأعمال السمكرة العادية فمن الممكن أن تتلاحم مكونة خيطا واحدا وبالمثل ممكن أن تقطع أو تنقسم على نفسها مكونة خيطين . ويمكن تمثيل حركة الجسيمات بموجات تتحرك بطول الخيط تماما كالموجات . كذلك إنشطار الأجسام واندماج بعضها مع بعض يمكن تمثيله بإنقسام الخيوط وبتلاحمها وعلى سبيل المثل يمكن شرح قوة الجذب بين الأرض والشمس فيزيائيا بإنبثاق جسيم الجرافيتون Gravtion من الشمس وامتصاص بجسيمات أخرى في الأرض على شكل H الأجزاء الرأسية منها تمثل الخيوط والجسيمات في الأرض والشمس والجزء الأفقي يمثل مسار الجرافيتون بينهما وربما نتساءل الآن عن علاقة نظرية الخيوط العظمى بالمساوات السبع . والجواب في خاصية غير عادية لنظرية الخيوط العظمى وهي ان الحل الرياضي لهذه النظرية يستلزم وجود عشر أبعاد . ونحن نعرف أننا إذا سرنا للأمام وللخلف فهذا يسمى بعدا , وإذا سرنا يمينا أو يسارا فهذا بعد ثان وإذا ارتفعنا إلى أعلى أو هبطنا إلى أسفل فهذا يمثل البعد الثالث . وأي شكل فراغي مثل سيارة أو منزل ممكن تمثيله بواسطة هذه الأبعاد الثلاثة الطول والعرض والارتفاع . وبعد اكتشاف النظرية النسبية أضيف إلى هذه الأبعاد الثلاثة الفراغية بعدا رابعا وهو الزمن معنى ذلك أننا في حياتنا هذه في هذا الكون وتحت السماء الدنيا نعيش في أربعة أبعاد فقط ثلاثة أبعاد فراغية وبعدا رابعا للزمن فأين إذن الأبعاد الستة الباقية ؟ إحتار الفيزيائيون في الإجابة على هذا السؤال . فقد طرحوا اقتراحا للإجابة على هذا السؤال يقول إن الأبعاد الستة الباقية ملفوفة داخل هذه الخيوط في حيز يقل حجمة عن جزء من بليون بليون من المليمتر , ونتيجة هذا الصغر المتناهي فإننا لا نرى ولا نشعر بهذه الأبعاد . ولكن حتى الآن لم يظهر أي تدعين لهذا الاقتراح فلماذا لفت هذه الأبعاد الستة في ذلك الحيز الضيق المتناهي في الصغر وتركت الأربعة الآخرين ؟ وهل من الممكن أن يكون هناك تفسير آخر ؟ بدلا من أن تكون الأبعاد الستة متناهية في الصغر فقد تكون متناهية في الكبر . أي تكون خارج الكون أو خارج السماء الدنيا وفي هذه الحالة أيضا لن نلاحظها ولن نراها لأنها خارج كوننا 
إن عدد السماوات التي تقع فوق سمائنا الدنيا هو ست السماوات وعدد الأبعاد الناقصة التي يبحث عنها الفيزيائيون ستة أبعاد فهل من الممكن أن تمثل كل سماء فوق السماء الدنيا ببعد من هذه الأبعاد ؟ ومن حسن الحظ أن الحل الرياضي يسمح بتكرار بعد أو أكثر في الأكوان الأخرى . فمن الممكن أن نشعر بعامل الزمن في هذه السماوات وممكن ألا نشعر به . كذلك يمكن أن يكون في كل كون من هذه الأكوان بعدا واحدا فراغيا أو أكثر وإذا تلاشى عامل الزمن في أي سماء من هذه السماوات أو فيهن كلهن أصبحت الحياة فيهن خلودا متواصلا . وإذا تلاشى أي بعد فراغي من أبعادنا الرئيسية تصبح الحياة لمخلوقات في أشكالنا مستحيلة ولزم علينا إذا وصلنا إلى أي من هذه السماوات أن نتحول إلى مخلوقات مستوية تسطيع العيش في بعدين فراغيين فقط أو إلى مخلوق كالسهم المارق لا يتحرك إلا في بعد واحد كشعاع الضوء مثلا 
قد تأخذنا هذه الاحتمالات والاقتراحات مرة أخرى إلى الخيال العلمي ولكن الافتراض بأن الأبعاد الستة تقع خراج سمائنا الدنيا ليس أكثر خيالا من الافتراض بأن الأبعاد الستة ملفوفة داخل الخيوط العظمى.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

10- نظرية النسبية



ظهرت النسبية الخاصة عام 1905 على يد اينشتاين كبديل عن نظرية نيوتن في الزمان والمكان لتحل بشكل خاص مشاكل النظرية القديمة فيما يتعلق بالأمواج الكهرطيسية عامة , و الضوء خاصة . و هي تدعى خاصة لأنها تعالج حالة افتراضية خاصة تهمل فيها تأثيرات الثقالة التي ستتناولها فيما بعد النظرية العامة .
ظهور النظرية النسبية الخاصة
في النصف الثاني من القرن 19 قدم جيمس كلارك ماكسويل ( 1831 - 1879 ) نظرية متكاملة عن الظواهر الكهرطيسية. لم تحوي هذه النظرية على متغيرات ميكانيكية كما في قانون التحريض الكهرطيسي :

كان من الواضح أنه لا يأخذ بعين الاعتبار أية فكرة عن جسيمات مرافق لهذه الأمواج و قد بيّن ماكسويل في هذه النظرية أن الضوء عبارة عن أمواج كهرطيسية.
جميع الظواهر الموجية المعروفة آنذاك كانت عبارة عن تموج لوسط معين ( الأمواج على سطح الماء, الأمواج الصوتية...). لذلك اعتقد الفيزيائيون أن الضوء يجب أن يكون تموج لوسط ما أطلقوا عليه اسم الأثير, و كان على هذا الأثير أن يملأ الكون بأكمله ليؤمن توصيل ضوء النجوم البعيدة, و أن يكون سهل الاجتياز ( و إلا لكبح حركة الأرض حول الشمس ) , و على الضوء أن ينتشر به بسرعة c .حاول العديد من الفيزيائيين ومن ضمنهم ماكسويل وضع نموذج ميكانيكي للأثير لكن النجاح لم يحالفهم في ذلك و مع الوقت ساد الاعتقاد بعدم قدرة الميكانيك على تفسير الظواهر الكهرطيسية. وبذلك تكون جملة المقارنة الغاليلية المرتبطة بالأثير متميزة عن باقي جمل المقارنة الغاليلية. و كان بالإمكان إذا استنتاج سرعة كل جملة مقارنة غاليلية بالنسبة إلى الأثير عن طريق القيام بتجارب انتشار الضوء و لما كان انطبق مبدأ النسبية الميكانيكي على انتشار الضوء. في الواقع عندما تتحرك الأرض باتجاه ما بالنسبة للأثير و بسرعة v و نرسل من الأرض إشارة ضوئية بنفس الاتجاه ستكون سرعة الإشارة بالنسبة للأثير c و بالنسبة للأرض c-v . أما إذا أرسلت الإشارة بالاتجاه المعاكس فستكون سرعتها بالنسبة للأرض c+v . و لما كانت الأرض تتحرك حول الشمس بسرعة 30 كم. ثا-1 على مسار دائري تقريبا توقع الفيزيائيون بأن الأرض تتحرك بسرعة مماثلة تقريبا بالنسبة للأثير.في نهاية القرن 19 أجريت تجارب عديدة لقياس التغيرات في سرعة الضوء بالنسبة للأرض و التي سببها حركة الأرض بالنسبة للأثير.لكن جميع النتائج جاءت سلبية حيث انتشر الضوء في جميع الاتجاهات بالنسبة للأرض بسرعة متساوية c . و كانت هذه النتيجة هي جوهر تجربة مايكلسون و مورلي . تم إثبات هذه النتيجة في يومنا هذا عن طريق عمل نظام التوقيت الدولي الذي يعتمد على الساعة الذرية و كذلك عن طريق التجارب التي أجريت في الفيزياء النووية و فيزياء الجزيئات الأساسية. تدل سرعة الضوء الثابتة على تعذر التميز بين جمل المقارنة الغاليلية حتى باستخدام تجارب انتشار الضوء. ظهرت عدة فرضيات في نهاية القرن 19 تحاول تفسير النتائج التي توصلت إليها التجارب حول ثبات سرعة انتشار الضوء لكن جميعها عجزت عن تعميق فهمنا لهذه الحقيقة. وضع اينشتاين عام 1905 المبدأين التاليين ليكونا أساس النظرية النسبية الخاصة و التي دعيت بالخاصة لأنها خاصة بجمل المقارنة الغاليلية: مبدأ النسبية و مبدأ ثبات سرعة الضوء
فرضيات النسبية الخاصة
• مبدأ النسبية Relativity Principle: لا توجد خصوصية أو اختلافات في القوانبن الطبيعية بين مختلف الجمل العطالية . فكل ملاحظ في أي جملة عطالية يجب أن يكون على توافق مع مراقب في جملة عطالية أخرى بشأن توصيف الواقع الفيزيائي . (تأخذ قوانين الفيزياء التعبير الرياضي نفسه في جميع جمل المقارنة الخارجية الغاليليةأي جميع جمل المقارنة الغاليلية متساوية فيزيائيا.) لا توجد جملة مقارنة مطلقة لذا لا يمكن عن طريق أية تجربة فيزيائية ( ميكانيكية, بصرية...) تجرى ضمن جملة المقارنة تحديد إذا ما كانت هذه الجملة ساكنة بالنسبة لجملة أخرى أو تتحرك بحركة مستقيمة منتظمة . حيث تم توسيع هذا المبدأ ليشمل كل الأحداث الفيزيائية. 
• ثبات سرعة الضوء : سرعة الضوء بالنسبة لجميع المراقبين العطاليين inertial observers واحدة ( س ) و في جميع الاتجاهات و لا تعتمد على سرعة الجسم المصدر للضوء . إن سرعة انتشار الضوء في الخلاء هي السرعة الحدية العظمى و لها القيمة نفسها في جميع جمل المقارنة الغاليلية. بغض النظر عن سرعة المنبع و جهة انتشار الضوء و حركة كل من المنبع و المراقب. 
عند جمع هذين الفرضين يمكننا الاستنتاح أن الضوء لا يحتاج الى وسط ( أثير ) ينتقل فيه كما تنص نظرية نيوتن , فهو لا يرتبط بجملة مرجعية (نظام مرجعي) refrence system .و بما أن هذه النظرية تهمل تأثيرات الجاذبية فيجب ان ننتبه الى تطبيقها فقط عندما تكون التاثيرات الثقالية مهملة و ضئيلة والا حصلنا على نتائج خاطئة .

نتائج النظرية
• الفاصل الزمني بين حدثين متغير من مراقب الى آخر لكنه يعتمد على السرع النسبية للجمل المرجعية للمراقبين . 
• نسبية التزامن : يمكن لحدثين متزامنين , يحدثان في نفس الوقت في مكانين منفصلين ضمن جملة مرجعية , أن يكونا غير متزامنين متعاقبين بالنسبة لمراقب في جملة مرجعية أخرى . 
• نسبية القياس : يمكن لعملية القياس التي يجريها مراقبين في جملتين مرجعيتين refrence system مختلفتين أن تعطي نتائج و قياسات مختلفة لنفس الشئ المقاس . 
• نسبية الزمن و مفارقة التوأمين twins paradox : اذا سافر أحد توأمين في مركبة فضائية بسرعة تقارب سرعة الضوء , فسيكتشف بعد عودته للأرض بعد خمس سنوات على ساعته , مرور خمسين عاما على توقيت الارض و سيجد أن أخاه قد كبر خمسين عاما في حين لم يزد عمره هو سوى خمس سنين ... مما يعني أن الزمن يتباطأ بتزايد سرعة الجملة المرجعية التي يتم القياس بها . 
رفضت النسبية فكرة المرجع المطلق absolute refrence التي تتوافق مع فكرة مكان متجانس مملوء بمادة تدعي الأثير ينتقل عبرها موجات الضوء , لقد نسفت النسبية هذه الفكرة من جذورها استنادا الى تجربة ميكلسون ومورلي التي بينت ثبات سرعة الضوء و قامت باستبدالها بمبدأ النسبية الذي ينص على ثبات قوانين الفيزياء ( و ليس الفضاء ) بالنسبة لكافة الجمل ذات السرع الثابتة ( الجمل العطالية inertial systems) . يمكن ببساطة التحويل بين الجمل المرجعية المتحركة بالنسبة لبعضها عن طريق مجموعة قوانين تدعى : تحويلات لورينتز .
و كما قامت النسبية بتوحيد الزمان مع المكان في فضاء واحد رباعي الأبعاد , قامت بتبيان العلاقة بين الكتلة Mass, و العزم Momentum, و الطاقة Energy على انها تظاهرات لشئ واحد و فتحت الباب نحو تحويل هذه الظواهر الى بعضها البعض و عوضا عن الحديث عن انحفاظ المادة Matter أو الطاقة أو العزم يمكننا الحديث عن انحفاظ مجموع هذه القيم ضمن الجمل المعزولة .
ثورية النسبية
لقد كان لإعلان النظرية النسبية اثر عميق في تفكير الإنسان بشكل عام فقد جاء على مرحلتين فكريتين ضخمتين واحدة تقود إلى الأخرى فكانت النسبية الخاصة عام 1905 والنسبية العامة عام 1915 وقد أدت هذه النظرية النسبويه إلى دمج ثلاث أبعاد مكانيه spatial dimensions مع بعد زمني time dimension في فضاء رباعي الأبعاد ومتعدد الجوانب فأحدث ذلك تغيرا عظيما في الفلسفة ناهيك عن التغيرات الفيزيائية .كلنا يعلم تجربة ميكلسون ومورلي التي احدثت اضطرابا كبير في الفيزياء فلكي نستطيع أن نفهم النسبية نحتاج إلى فهم وجهة الخلاف في هذه التجربة . ولم يطور أينشتاين نظرية كي يبحث عن تفسير لهذه التجربة لأنه لم يكن يعلم بها وكان منغمسا في نظرية ميكسول الكهرومغناطيسيه وكي نفهم طبيعة هذه النظرية دعونا نراقب قطار مثلا أو نقذ بعض الأشياء أو نتحرك ثم نحاول من مراقبتنا للأشياء تحديد حركتنا أننا مهما تأنينا في مراقبتها فلن نكتشف أننا على سطح كوكب متحرك أو ساكن لان سلوكنا لا يدل على أي شي ولا يختلف الأمر إذا كنا في مركبة أو قطار أو طائره تتحرك بسرعة ثابتة إذ لن نتمكن من اكتشاف حركتنا المنتظمة (بسرعة ثابتة وفي خط مستقيم) والسبب هو استقلال قوانين نيوتن في الحركة عن حركة المراقب المنتظمة أي لا يمكن أن تتغير هذه القوانين عندما ينتقل المراقب من مرجع إلى مرجع أخر يتحركان بانتظام وقد نقل اينشتاين هذه الفكرة إلى الضوء واقنع نفسه بان الضوء اقدر من قوانين الميكانيكا على كشف حركتنا المنتظمة وهذا يعني انه لا يمكن لمعادلات مكاسويل التي تصف انتشار الضوء علاقة بحركة الراصد لأنها لو كانت متعلقة بحركة الراصد لأمكن للمعادلات أن تفيدنا في تعين حركة الشيء المطلق وكذلك تجربة ميكلسون ومورلي ولذلك رأى اينشتاين أنه يجب أن تكون سرعة الضوء في الخلاء مستقلة عن حركة المنبع الضوئي وهذا يعني ثبات سرعة الضوء ,وهذه السرعة أصبحت ثابت كوني ولكن لم تستند إليه قوانين نيوتن ومن ثبات سرعة الضوء اتجه اينشتاين إلى تحليل مفهومي المكان والزمان المطلقين كان عليه أن يبرهن بأن تواقت حادثين منفصلين في مكان ليس له معنى مطلق بل يتعلق بحركة المراقب وكي نثبت هذه الفكرة نحتاج إلى شرح تجربه وهي تحتاج إلى خيال وتركيز . اقرأ نسبية التزامن ,هذا الثابت -سرعة الضوء- يعتبر من أهم الثوابت الكونية التي تدخل في بناء هذا الكون وأن القانون الذي لا يحتوي عليه لا يعتبر قانون كامل بل يحتاج إلى أن يستكمل إلى أن يصبح صامد نسباويا ولم يكن اينشتاين أول من ادخل مبدأ الصمود فقد ادخله نيوتن قبله على نظريته وكان مفيد إلى حد بعيد ولنبدأ بتعريف الحادث انطباق جسيم على نقطه في الفراغ (إليكترون مثلا أو فتون ) في لحظه معينه فلكي نحدد حادثا معيناً يجب أن نعرف متى وأين وهذا يعني أن يكون لدينا مرجع مقارنه (مجموعة إحداثيات ) وبما انه نريد موقعه فعلينا أن نعطي ثلاث أعداد على المحاور التي يكونها الفراغ (س, ع, ص ) هذه الإحداثيات المكانية وكي نحدد زمن وقوع الحادث نحتاج إلى إحداثي جديد زمني فيكون مسار الجسيم منحنيا يصل بين هذه الحوادث وبما أن القانون لا يعالج حاله خاصة بل يعالج الطبيعة نفسها فيجب أن يبقى نفسه لكل المراقبين وهذا هو مبدأ الصمود وأكثر ما يميز النسبية أنها تظهر أنه لا المكان وحده مطلق ولا الزمان وحده مطلق ولكن قولنا أن كلا من الزمان والمكان ليس مطلقا لا يعني أن النسبية ليست نظرية الأشياء المطلقة بل أن الحقيقة المطلقة فيها أعلى مستوى مما في فيزياء نيوتن لأنها تمزج المكان بالزمان في - زمكان - متشعب الجوانب ولكي نوضح ذلك نلاحظ أولا أن كلا من المسافة بين حادثين والمدة الزمنية الفاصلة بينهما هي نفسها وفقا لفيزياء نيوتن بالنسبة لجميع المراقبين - أي أن المدة مطلقة والمسافة مطلقة - أما في النظرية النسبية فيجد أن المراقبون المختلفون مسافات مختلفة وأزمنة مختلفة ومع ذلك تعلمنا النسبية أن مزيجا معينا للمكان والزمان الفاصلين بين حادثين يكون واحدا بالنسبة إلى جميع المراقبين وللحصول على مربع هذه الفاصلة الزمكانيه المطلقة بين الحادثين نربع المسافة بين الحادثتين ونطرح منها حاصل ضرب سرعة الضوء في المدة الزمنية بين الحادثين فنحصل على المقدار المطلق .ويمكن أن يستنتج من الفاصلة الزمنية التي سبق ذكرها كل النتائج الهامة التي تنبثق عنها النظرية النسبية الخاصة مثل تقلص الأطوال المتحركة وتباطؤ الزمن وتزايد الكتلة وتكافؤ الطاقة والكتلة .و في عام 1916 نشر اينشتاين بحثه عن نظرية النسبية العامة في مجلة علوم أكاديمية . يمثل هذا البحث عشر سنوات قضاها اينشتاين بحثا عن تطوير نظريته القديمة وكان الدافع لهذه النظرية هو أن نظرية الخاصة تركت المكان والزمان مبتورين ولان اينشتاين يرى أن الطريق إلى الوصول لتوحيد القوى الفيزيائية كان يجب أن تكون نظرية صامدة نسبيا ولان النظرية الخاصة لم تكن كذلك حاول أن يتمها بالعامة لان الخاصة لا تنطبق إلا على ما يدعى (( المراقبون العطاليون أي المراقبون الذي تحرك أحدهم بالنسبة للأخر بمتجه سرعة ثابتة )) وهذه النظرية تبين أن الطبيعة تفضل المرجع العطالي ورأى اينشتاين أن هذا المرجع العطالي عيب في نظرية لأنه كان يؤمن أن جميع المراجع بغض النظر عن حركتها تتكافئ لدى الطبيعة ولابد لها أن تظم الحركة بتسارعات مختلفة لقد بدأ اينشتاين عند بناء نظريته النسبية العامة بملاحظات جداً عامة كان غاليليو أول من توصل إليها وهي أن جميع الأجسام التي تسقط سقوطاً حراً من ارتفاع تتحرك بتأثير ثقالة الأرض بتسارع واحد مهما كانت كتلها كما لاحظ أن جميع الأجسام المتحركة في مرجع متسارع تستجيب إلى هذا التسارع بالطريقة نفسها مهما كانت كتلتها ومن هاتين الملاحظتين اعتمد مبدأ من أهم المبادئ الفيزيائية وهو مبدأ التكافؤ الذي ينص على أنه لا يمكن تمييز قوى العطالة من قوى الثقالة فأصبح هذا المبدأ أساس نظرية النسبية العامة لأنه نفى إمكان تعيين حالة الشيء الحركية بملاحظة قوى العطالة أو اكتشافها سواء أكان مرجعنا متسارع أم لا يمكن أن نتابع تفكير أينشتاين بتجربة فكرية شهيرة وهي تخيل فيها أن مراقبا في مصعد (وكان في هذا المصعد أجسام مشدودة إلى أسفل ) كان في بداية الأمر معلق فوق الأرض ساكناً ففي هذه الحالة سوف تكون جميع التجارب التي يجريها المراقب تتفق تماماً مع تجارب مراقب خارج المصعد على الأرض سوف يستنتجان قوة الثقالة ....الخ دعوانا ننتقل مع المراقب الذي في المصعد بتسارع(9.8 متر /ثانية) متجهين ألى أعلى عكس قوة الثقالة وبنفس تسارع الأجسام على الأرض إذا كان منطقياً مع نفسه سوف يبقى على استنتاجه لأن جميع الأجسام سوف تبقى على نفس تصرفها عندما كان المصعد معلق على الأرض وهذا هو مبدأ التكافؤ فهو يجنب المرء أن يستنتج بأنه موجود في مرجع متسارع لأن كل الآثار الناجمة عن هذا التسارع تماثل الآثار الناجمة عن الثقالة في مرجع ساكن أو يتحرك حركة مستقيمة منتظمة في حقل ثقالي وهكذا يدعم هذا المبدأ نظر اينشتاين بأنه لا يمكن ان فرق بين الحركة المتسارعة accelerated والغير متسارعة لأن قوى العطالة الناجمة عن التسارع هي نفسها ناجمة عن الثقالة فلا يستطيع المراقب أن يفرق ومن هنا لا يوجد فرق حول ماذا يرصد المراقب هل يرصد الأجسام المادية من الناحية التحركية أو الحركة أو انتشار الضوء مما أدى باينشتاين إلى استنتاج مهم جداً بشأن سلوك الضوء فحينما تمر حزمة ضوئية عبر المصعد المتسارع في اتجاه عمودي على تسارعة تبدو أنها تسقط نحو أرض المصعد مثلما تسقط الجسيمات المادية لآن أرضه تتحرك حركة متسارعة ولما كان مبدأ التكافؤ ينص على أن لا فرق بين آثار التسارع و الثقالة لذلك توقع اينشتاين أن تسقط الحزمة الضوئية في الحقل الثقالي كما تسقط الجسيمات المادية وقد ثبت هذا التوقع بحذافيره في أثناء كسوف الشمس الذي حدث عام 1919 فقد شوهد أن الحزمة الضوئية تنحرف نحو الشمس عندما تمر بجوارها وكان مقدار الانحراف متفقا مع ما توقعه اينشتاين ونلاحظ أنه لا خلاف بين النظرية العامة والنظرية الخاصة في أنهما مبنيتان على زمكان رباعي الأبعاد والعامة تشمل الخاصة ولكنها تختلف عنها في أن هندسة النسيبة العامة لا إقليدية وهذا الجانب هو الذي يقود إلى مبدأ التكافؤ وكي نفهم الفضاء ألا إقليدي دعونا نعود إلى المصعد قليلا .... ونتخيل الآن أن المصعد يسقط سقوط حر نحو الأرض ففي هذه الحالة يسقط المراقب وكل شي داخل المصعد بسرعة واحدة كما أن الشيء المقذوف يتحرك عبر المصعد حركة مستقيمة كما يرها المراقب أي لا يوجد لديه حقل ثقالي أما بالنسبة للمراقب الواقف على الأرض فلا يرى المقذوفات تتحرك حركة مستقيمة و أنما على هيئة قطوع مكافئة لذلك لا وجود للثقالة بالنسبة للمراقب الذي في المصعد بينما موجودة للمراقب الذي على الأرض فكيف نخرج من هذا التناقض لقد رأى اينشتاين أن الحل يمكن في إعادة فهم القوة الثقالية لأن مفهوم نيوتن لها ليس مفهوما مطلقاً ويتغير من مرجع إلى أخر كما حدث في التجربة السابقة ولذلك قام اينشتاين بإعادة قانون نيوتن الأول ليشمل هذا المفهوم وأصبح القانون(أن الأجسام تتحرك دائما في خطوط مستقيمة سواءً أكانت في حقل ثقالي أم لا )
ولكن يجب إعادة تعريف الخطوط المستقيمة كي ينتهي الإشكال وتشمل خطوطا ليست مستقيمة بالمعنى الأقليدي وقام اينشتاين بذلك وبين كيفية هندسة الزمكان الأقليدية في الفضاء المليء بالكتل وهندسة الاقليدية في الزمكان الخالي من الكتل وأصبح السبب في حركة الأجسام في الحقل الثقالي gravitational field هو أتباع الأجسام للانحناء الزمكاني وتعد هذه الحركة في الهندسة اللا إقليدية حركة في خطوط مستقيمة لأنها اقصر مسار في هذه الهندسة وكان لهذه الدراسة التي قدمها اينشتاين نتائج كثيرة من انحراف حزمة الضوء وظاهرة (مبادرة حضيض الكواكب ) وأيضاً ظاهرة (الإنزياح الاينشتايني نحو الأحمر).وأيضا تتنبأ هذه الهندسة الناشئة عن وجود أجسام ذات كتل هائلة كالنجوم تتوقع بأن يتباطأ الزمن بالقرب من هذه النجوم أضف إلى ذلك تقلص الأطوال وكان أعظم أنجاز حققته النسبية العامة كان في مجال علم الكون ( الكوسمولوجيا Cosmology ) فقد طبق اينشتاين نظريته الثقالية على الكون بمجملة وتوصل على نموذج سكوني لا يتوسع و لا ينهار على نفسه ثم أثبت باحثون إن النظرية تؤدي إلى نموذج لا سكوني متوسع وهكذا ساهمت هذه النظرية في إثراء علم الكون .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

11- الزمكان في النسبية الخاصة


مخروط الضوء المستقبلي و الماضي
اذا افترضنا أن الضوء الصادر عن حدث event معين في نقطة ما من الفضاء ينتشر بسرعته الثابتة س فهذا يعني أنه يغطي كرات تحيط بهذا الحدث و هذه الكرات تتوسع بزيادة قطرها مع الزمن حسب سرعة الضوء المنتشر .لصعوبة تمثيل فضاء رباعي الأبعاد four-dimensional space سوف نضطر لحذف أحد الأبعاد المكانية مكتفين ببعديين مكانيين و بعد زمني شاقولي , فتأخذ كرات الضوء المتوسعة شكل دوائر متوسعة مع تزايد الزمن أي مع الارتفاع على المحور الشاقولي و بهذا يمثل انتشار الضوء المخروط المتشكل من الدوائر المتوسعة .في الحقيقة , يمكن تخيل مخروطي ضوء لكل حدث : مخروط متجه نحو الأعلى يدعى مخروط الضوء المستقبلي Future Light Cone و يمثل مجموعة النقاط التي يمكن وصول الضوء من الحدث المعني اليها ( هذه النقاط في الفضاء الرباعي الأبعاد تمثلها 4 أرقام هي الاحداثيات المكانية الثلاثية و الاحداثي المكاني فهي تحدد النقطة الفراغية مع زمن وصول الضوء عليها ... ) أما خارج المخروط فهي النقاط التي لا يمكن وصول الضوء اليها ( هذه النقاط تمثل نقاطا فراغية مع زمن يستحيل وصول الضوء خلاله لأنه يستلزم انتشار للضوء بسرعة تفوق س و هو أمر مستحيل حسب النسبية ) .المخروط المتجه نحو الاسفل يدعى مخروط الضوء الماضي Past Light cone و يمثل مجموعة الحوادث التي يمكن أن يصل منها شعاع ضوئي الى الحدث ( في هذه النقطة و اللحظة الزمنية ) .


التزامن و السببية
لنفترض وجود حدثين أ و ب في نفس الجملة المرجعية refrence system و في نفس المكان ضمن هذه الجملة لمن بفاصل زمني ( يشتركان بالموقع المكاني و يختلفان بالاحداثي الزمني time coordinate) كما نفترض وجود حدثين ب و ج ضمن جملة مرجعية واحدة بحيث يحدثان آنيا ( أي في وقت واحد ) لكنهما يقعان في موقعين مختلفين . ( يشتركان بالاحداثي الزمني و يختلفان بالاحداثيات المكانية ) .في الجملة المرجعية الاولى يمكن ل أ أن يسبق ب فعندئذ يكون أ سابقا ل ب في كل الجمل المرجعية و من الممكن للمادة أن تنتقل من أ الى ب بحيث نعتبر أ سببا و ب نتيجة فتكون هناك علاقة سببية بين أ و ب . في الواقع لا وجود لأي جملة مرجعية تقلب هذا الترتيب السببي .لكن هذه الحالة لا تنطبق في حالة الحثين أ و ج ( ج يقع خارج المخوط الضوئي ل أ كما هو واضح ) حيث توجد جمل مرجعية ترى حدوث أ قبل ج و جمل مرجعية ترى حدوث ج قبل أ . لكن هذا بكل الأحوال لا يكسر قانون السببية لأنه يستحيل نقل المعلومات بين أو ج أو بين ج و أ لأن هذا يستدعي سرعة اكبر من سرعة الضوء . بكلام آخر يمكن لبعض الجمل المرجعية أن ترى الأحداث بترتيب مختلف لكن لا يمكن لهذه الجمل أن تتواصل فيما بنها لأنها تحتاج اشارات أسرع من الضوء , و هكذا يحفظ مبدأ ثبات سرعة الضوء في النسبية قانون السببية و يحمينا من مفارقات العودة في الزمن .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

12- اللانهاية




تتردد كلمة لانهاية. و نجد كذلك اختلاف على اللانهاية و هل هي حقيقة أم لا. نحتاج أولا أن نفرق بين عالم الرياضيات، و هو عالم تجريدي قد ينطبق على الواقع و قد لا ينطبق، و العالم الحقيقي الفيزيائي. فالرياضيات مثلا تقول أن مجموعة الأعداد الطبيعية لانهاية لها، لأنه مهما كان العدد كبيرا، نستطيع إضافة واحد لهذا العدد فيصبح الناتج أكثر مما بدأنا به. قس على ذلك الأعداد الكسرية (Rational Numbers) فلو قسمنا 1 على عدد ما، مهما صغر ناتج القسمة، يوجد ناتج قسمة أصغر من ناتج القسمة الأول. و لكن هل الرياضيات بالضرورة تعبر عن العالم الحقيقي الفيزيائي؟هل نستطيع أن نقول مثلا أن الذرة تتكون من عدد لا متناهي من المكونات الأولية؟ لا نستطيع، مهما وصل العلم في التقدم، لأننا و ببساطة لا نستطيع الوصول إلى هذه اللانهاية. فكل ما عسانا أن نصل له هو عدد محدد من الكونات الأولية للذرة. قد يزيد هذا العدد مع المزيد من الإكتشافات و لكن لا يمكن التقرير بأن عدد مكونات الذرة لا متناهي. هل توجد أشياء فيزيائية يمكن وصفها بأنها لانهائية؟ ربما يتبادر للذهن موضوع الزمان و المكان. فهناك من يقول أن الزمان لا حدود له، و كذلك المكان. و لكن طبقا لنظرية الإنفجار العظيم فإن الزمان و المكان الذان نعرفهما قد بدآ عند هذا الإنفجار. وإذا كنا لا نعرف ماذا كان هناك قبل الإنفجار العظيم فإن هذا يعني أننا لا نعرف إن كان الزمان و المكان كانا موجودين قبل هذا الإنفجار أو لا. من الممكن أن يقال كذلك أن هناك قانون و هو أن المادة الطاقة لا يفنيان و لا يستحدثان من العدم. و لكن من الممكن القول أيضا بأننا لا نستطيع أن نقول بكل ثقة أن قوانين الكون التي نعرفها سوف تنطبق بالضرورة على ما حدث (إن كان قد حدث فعلا) قبل تكون هذا الكون.
ولكن يمكن ان نأخذ كنقاط انطلاق مفارقات الفيلسوف اليوناني زينو zeno في عدم امكانية الحركة و مبرهنات العالم الرياضي كانتور في نظرية المجموعات وأفكار مثل اللانهايات المعدودة والغير معدودة ، لانهايات أكبر من لانهايات !!
هل المكان متقطع إلى مالانهاية أم مستمر هل هناك جسيمات أولية بعد الكواركات ، هل الزمن متقطع إلى مالانهاية أم هناك قفزات زمنية (زمن بلانك مثلا(
من خلالها يمكن أن نقول الآتي على سبيل المثال: 
لانهاية-1 = لا نهاية 
لانهاية + لانهاية+لانهاية ....إلخ = لا نهاية كذلك!! 
و كما تفضلت بالقول، هناك مجموعات معدودة مثل مجموعة الأعداد الطبيعية، و الكسرية، و هناك مجموعات غير معدودة مثل الأعداد الحقيقية. و طبعا عملية العد تعني الإنتقال من عدد إلى العدد التالي له من خلال إضافة كمية محددة لا يمكن أن تكون أصغر من ذلك. و لكن عندما نتكلم عن الأعداد الحقيقية فإنه لا يمكننا أن نخلق عددا صغيرا من ضمن الأعداد الحقيقية يمكننا من الإنتقال من عدد إلى آخر.
فكرة اللانهاية تبدو من الصعب استيعابها ، لأنها ، وللوهلة الأولى ، هي خارج نطاق التجربة الإنسانية ، دماغ الإنسان مولف على التعامل مع الأشياء المحدودة. كل شىء له بداية وله نهاية. هذا تفكير مألوف. ولكن مايبدو مألوفا ليس بالضروري حقيقيا. تاريخ الفكر الرياضياتي فيه دروس تثقيفية كثيرة لنا في هذا المجال. 
لوقت طويل كان علماء الرياضيات على الأقل في أوروبا ، يطرودون أي فكر لانهائي . وسبب ذلك كان واضحا كفاية ، فاضافة إلى كون المفهوم صعبا على الفهم إلا أنه باستخدام لغة رياضية صرفة يتضمن تناقضا. يتعامل علماء الرياضيات مع مقادير محددة . واللانهاية لايمكن عدها أو قياسها وهذا يعني أن هناك تناقضا حقيقيا بين الأثنين.
هناك قصة محزنة في هذا المجال لعالم الرياضيات الشهير جورج كانتور مؤسس نظرية المجموعات وواضع أسس التعامل مع اللانهاية ، فلقد أدى به الحال جراء عدم تفهم زملائه الألمان لنظريته وأفكاره الجديدة ، إلى اختلال عقله ، و قضى نحبه في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية قبل أن يرى ثمرة جهده. ومن المعروف أن العالم كرونكر هو الذي وقف بشدة في وجه كانتور وقاد الحملة ضده. وكل جريمة كانتور هو أنه بين أن قدّ (حجم) مجموعة الأعداد الطبيعية 0، 1 ، 2، 3، ، ..... مساوي لقدّ مجموعة مربعاتها 0، 1، 4، 9 ... مع أن عدد عناصر المجموعة الأخيرة أقل من عدد عناصر المجموعة الأولى وتعرف هذه بمفارقة الانعكاسية reflexivity وهي إذا كانت هناك مجموعة لانهائية فيمكننا أن نقيم تقابلا بينها وبين أي مجموعة جزئية فعلية منها. 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا هو: ما الذي يجعل مفارقة الإنعكاسية مفارقة؟ إنها مفارقة لأن ((مبدأ الكل والجزء)) الذي ينص على أن ((الكل أكبر من الجزء)) لاينطبق هنا. 
فنحن لانتصور بأننا سوف نتخلى عن حقيقة جلية كهذه ، كما أن عقلنا لايمكنه مقاومة محاولة التشكيك في هذا المبدأ الواضح البيّن. ويبدو أن هذا التشكيك في ((مبدأ الكل والجزء)) يتطلب جرأة تتجاوز الحدود المعقولة ، ولهذا كنا ، في معظم الأحيان ، نفضل الاختتام بالقول: من يحق له التفكير في اللانهاية لا بد أن يكون ذاته كائنا لانهائيا
ولهذا كانت الكنيسة تعارض كل محاولة للتفكير في اللانهاية الفعلية الواقعية الغير مجردة. ومن هذا المنطلق أعتبر القديس داكان أن كل من يسعى بفكره للإحاطة باللانهاية الواقعية يدخل في مواجهة مع الطبيعة الوحيدة واللانهائية إطلاقا للإله. 
وقد استغرق التغلب على هذه العقبة نحو ألفي سنة. والواقع أن ((مبدأ الكل والجزء)) لم يكن مهما في الرياضيات ، ومع هذا كان لابد من إعادة النظر فيه ، ذلك أن هذا المبدأ المحّير بشكل واضح حال دون أي تقدم في مجال إدراك اللانهاية الفعلية. 
ويعود الفضل في هذه الجرأة إلى الفيلسوف والرياضياتي التشيكي بولزانو (1781-1848) الذي تناول في كتابه مفارقات اللانهاية المنشور بعد وفاته . عام 1851 تقابلات بين مجموعة ومجموعاتها الجزئية الفعلية دون أدنى استغراب . بل على العكس من ذلك. فقد اقترح بولزانو أن نرى في هذه العلاقات ما يميز المجموعات اللانهائية ، وهذا يعني التخلي عن ((مبدأ الكل والجزء)) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالمجموعات اللانهائية . وفيما بعد عرّف الرياضياتي الألماني ديدكند (1831-1916) المجموعة اللانهائية بأنها المجموعة التي تسمح بإيجاد تقابل بينها وبين مجموعة جزئية فعلية منها. وحاليا ، غالبا مانتبنى هذا التعريف في نظرية المجموعات لتعريف المجموعة اللانهائية. 
كان بحث كنتور الذي أخر كرونكر نشره يتضمن نتيجة مدهشة ، ومع أنها لاتشكل مفارقة إلا أنها طرحت حينذاك حالة غير مرضية منطقيا. وفي مسعاه المستمر لتصنيف اللانهايات ، اكتشف كنتور باستغراب أن قدّ مجموعة نقاط سطح (مربع مثلا) يساوي قدّ مجموعة نقاط قطعة مستقيمة . فبأخذ قدود المجموعات اللانهائية في الإعتبار ، نجد أن قدّي المستقيم والمستوي (وحتى الفضاءات من n بعدا) متطابقان . وقد كتب كنتور إلى ديدكند بهذا الخصوص مسرا: ((إني أرى هذا ، لكنني لا أصدقه.)) 
وتبنى كنتور موقف المغامر الذي تقبل هذه الحقيقة الجديدة من دون الإعلان عن أنها مفارقة وذلك على الرغم من الإرباك الذي نتج منها . وبما أن استدلالات وحسابات كنتور ، التي أجراها بعناية فائقة . لم تظهر أية تناقضات فعلية ، فلا بد أن تكون لنا الجرأة الكافية لتقبّل ماأفرزته مداركنا في مجال الاستدلالات ، ومواصلة استكشاف هذا السبيل على الرغم من كل ماتحدثه هذه الحقيقة الجديدة للانهاية الفعلية من إرباك. 
والواقع أن بعض التعارضات فما أتى به كنتور في هذا الشأن جعلته يبدو غير مقبول تماما في مطلع القرن العشرين . ولم تمض بضع سنوات حتى أزيلت هذه التعارضات وما بدا للبعض أنه فشل لنظرية اللانهاية الفعلية في الرياضيات اتضح في صيرورة الأمر أنه كان فرصة سانحة لهذه النظرية لتبني نفسها بناء مرصوصا لم تهتز قواعده حتى الأن.
اللانهاية واقعية و لوأنها تعارضت مع بديهيات تفكيرنا ، الكون نفسه مؤلف من عدد لامتناهي من الأسباب والنتائج ، تتغير باستمرار ، تتحرك وتتطور.... كنا رأينا سابقا المحنة النفسية التي أصابت العالم كنتور حين قدم أبحاثه ، تلك الأبحاث التي لم تلقى قبولا بين زملاءه ورياضي عصره ، فلقد تعارضت هذه النتائج مع بديهيات مثل (الكل أكبر من أجزاءه) مما أدى به في النهاية أن يكون معزولا ويدفع عقله ثمنا لأفكاره وأبحاثه. إذا بعض المفاهيم تتعارض مع بديهياتنا ومع ذلك هي واقعية. 
الرياضيات مليئة بالمفاهيم المتناقضة التي لها استخدام في الواقع وخير مثال لنا هو مايسمى في الرياضيات بالعدد التخيلي أو الجذر التربيعي للناقص واحد، وعلى الرغم من أنه لايمكننا تخيل عدد يكون مربعه هو الناقص واحد لأن حاصل ضرب أي عدد بنفسه يعطي دوما عدد موجب ، فإن هذا العدد التخيلي يعد أساسا في حل عديد من المسائل في الهندسة الكهربائية والفيزياء . 
لايمكن للعلم الحديث وعلى الأخص ميكانيك الكم الإستمرار بدون استخدام مفاهيم رياضية تعتبر صراحة ذات طابع متناقض. فلقد اكتشف العالم <بول ديراك ، أحد مؤسسي ميكاينك الكم ، أن الأعداد Q تتحدى قوانين الرياضيات العادية التي تقول بأن a ضرب b هي نفس b ضرب a عند التعامل مع الواقع المادي اللامتناهي سنصطدم دوما بمفاهيم غريبة عنا تصدم حسنا العام وبداهاتنا. .... لذلك استطاع انيشتاين مثلا اكتشاف النسبية الخاصة قبل العالم الفرنسي بوانكاريه على الرغم من ان الأخير كان قاب قوسين او ادنى وذلك لأنه كانت لديه الجرأة الكافية في تحدي المفاهيم السابقة و الإستغناء عن مفاهيم اساسية اعتمد عليها الفيزيائييون كمفهوم الأثير ، والقبول بأن الزمان والمكان نسبيان يتأثران بمرجع الحركة أي أنه نظر للتناقضات التي ألمت في الفيزياء في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر على أنها تناقضات حقيقية توجب علينا تغيير طريقة تفكيرنا.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

13- الانفجار العظيم لم يكن استثنائيا؟

كل شيء بدأ بالإنفجار العظيم ، هذا ما دائب العلماء على اخبارنا به لسنوات ، ويفترض أحدنا أن بداية انفجارية كهذه لا بد أن تكون استثنائية جدا.
"مانريد أن نقوله هو أن الإنفجار العظيم يمكن ان يكون ليس أمرا استثنائيا في تاريخ كوننا"
قد يكون الانفجار العظيم حدث عادي في تاريخ التطور الطبيعي لكوننا وهو سيتكرر في مراحل زمنية واسعة ، لاتصدق ، اثناء تمدد كوننا و نضوبه ثم تبرده. اقترح باحثون اخرون منذ زمن طويل بأن يكون الكون دوراني ، وأن الإنفجار العظيم كان بداية لكوننا كما نعرفه ولكنه ليس بداية الكون الأكبر الذي يحتوي كل شيء والذي لايمكن رؤيته لأنه وراء فقاعتنا الكوني
أربك السؤال عن سهم الزمن الفيزيائيين لقرن كامل ، لأن " القوانين الفيزيائية الأساسية في جزءها الأكبر لاتفرق بين الماضي والمستقبل ، فهي متناظرة زمنيا "والزمن مرتبط بمفهوم الإنتروبي Entropy. وهو مقياس للفوضى في الكون ، والإنتروبي تزداد طبيعيا مع مرور الوقت كما بين الفيزيائي بولتزمان منذ قرن
" يمكنك تحويل البيضة إلى عجة ، ولكنك لايمكن أن تحول العجة إلى بيضة" ((قانون زيادة الإنتروبي))
ولكن ظل اللغز باقيا وهو: لماذا كانت الإنتروبي منخفضة ، أي لماذا كان على الكون أن يبدأ بانتروبي منخفضة-بفوضى أقل- أزعجت صعوبة هذا السؤال العلماء لفترة طويلة. 
اعتبرت محاولات البحث السابقة أن الإنتروبي في الكون محدودة. ولكن كارول وشين لجؤوا للطرح المعاكس، "نحن نفترض بأن الإنتروبي لامتناهية في الكون في مسعى لتفسير الحالة التي وصل إليها كوننا منذ الإنفجار العظيم أضاف العلماء لنظرية الإنفجار العظيم لاحقة زائدة تسمى بنظرية الإنتفاخ Inflation Theory. حسب نظرية الإنتفاخ فإن الكون مر بمرحلة سريعة جدا من التوسع الهائل في أجزاء صغيرة من الثانية بعد الإنفجار العظيم. 
ولكن كان هناك مشكلة في هذا السيناريو. فليبدأ الإنتفاخ ، على الكون أن يحتوي على رقعة صغيرة في هيئة غير محتملة أبدا ، ليس كما يتوقع العلماء من شروط أولية منتقاة عشوائيا. يقول كارول وشين بأنه من المحتمل أن الشروط الأولية العامة تشبه فضاء باردا فارغا وليس نقطة بداية مفضلة بشكل واضح لإنطلاق الإنتفاخ. اعتبر بعض العلماء ، أنه في كون ذو انتروبي محدود ، من الممكن ان يكون الإنتفاخ قد بدأ من تقلب عشوائي ، يتطلب هذا أن يكون التقلب قد انتقل من حالة انتروبي عالية إلى حالة انتروبي منخفضة وهذا احصائيا بعيد. في كوننا الحالي ، تزداد الإنتروبي ويتوسع الكون ليصبح أكثر فراغا. ولكن حتى في الفضاء الفارغ فإن هناك أثارا ضئيلة من الطاقة تتقلب على المستوى الذري ، هذه التقلبات يمكن أن تولد انفجارها العظيم الخاص بها من بقع صغيرة من الكون متباعدة مكانيا وزمانيا بشكل واسع. هذه الإنفجارات العظمي ستتابع النمو في عملية زيادة لانهائية للإنتروبي ، في هذه الدورة اللانهائية لايحقق الكون التوازن ولوكان قد حقق التوازن ، لايمكن لشىء أن يحدث ولن يكون هناك سهم للزمن.
وإن سألت ماذا كان قبل الإنفجار العظيم كان العلماء يقولون ، ليس هناك معنى لكلمة "قبل" فلقد ولد الزمن مع ميلاد الكون. والحقيقة أن الغموض الذي كان يكتنف النظرية وخصوصا عند اللحظات الأولى للإنفجار العظيم ، حيث كانت قوانين الفيزياء تقف عاجزة عن فهم تلك اللحظات الاولى ، سمح بوضع دور ألهي مفترض يكون شرارة للإنفجار ، والحقيقة أن غموض اللحظات الأولى لم يكن نابعا من واقع فيزيائي مستغلق بقدر ماكان نقصا في العدة الفيزيائية والرياضية للتعامل مع حوداث طبيعية من هذا القبيل ، ومن المعروف أن النسبية العامة لأنيشتاين هي التي تفسر كوننا في مقاييسه الكبيرة كما يفسر ميكاينك الكم العالم في مقاييسه الصغيرة ، ولحظة الإنفجار تمثل مجال عمل لكلتا النظريتين المتناقضتين في بعض نواحيهما ، فمن المعروف أن النسبية لاتأخذ المفاعيل الكمومية بعين الإعتبار. ولازلنا نحتاج لنظرية كمومية في الجاذبية وكان هناك محاولات لردم التناقض بين الأثنتين من أبرزها نظرية الأوتار الفائقة وأعمال ستيفن هوكنغ وغيرهم.
أن نظرية الإنفجار العظيم لاتحكي كل القصة ولاترسم الصورة الكاملة عن الكون ، كما أنها ليست البداية الفعلية لكل شىء ، والإنفجار العظيم سيتكرر في بقاع مختلفة من كوننا مولدا أكوانه الخاصة ضمن الكون الكلي ، بصورة عفوية نابعا من التقلبات العشوائية في الطاقة في الفراغ الكوني ، وكوننا نشأ من واحد من هذه الإنفجارات


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

14- السرعة التيكونية


لاشك أن أزمان الكون الأعظم وأكوانه بما فيها كوننا ولاسيما في مطلع الوجود الكوني مازالت موجودة في كتاب تاريخ الكون الأعظم . فنحن سجناء المنظومة الشمسية بعدما كنا سجناء الأرض . ومازلنا نطالع في كتاب الكون سطورا معدودات من بين تريلليونات السطور المثبتة فيه . وخروجنا من الأرض أو المجموعة الشمسية أوحتي من الكون ذاته يعتمد علي سرعة الإفلات. وهذه السرعة هي سرعة حرجة تجعل أي جسم ينطلق في الفضاء ليخرج من إسار الجاذبية الذاتية لأي جرم.ففي الأرض نجد أن المركبات الفضائية قد خرجت من محيطها الجوي بسرعة وبقوة الاندفاع التي تفوق شدة الجاذبية الأرضية . ولتسير مركبة فضائية في الفضاء .إما أن تكون سرعتها تفوق شدة جاذبية الأجواء المحيطة بالأجرام التي تمر بها أو تسير مابين محيط الجرم في الفضاء الذي يفصله عن جيرانه حيث تكون الجاذبية شبه منعدمة فلا تتباطيء المركبة في سرعتها ولاتحتاج إلي طاقة متجددة وإلا توقفت عن السير . لهذا لابد وأن يبرمج خط سيرها في مسالك الفضاء حسب خريطة فلكية محددة السير والإتجاه وإلا ضلت. وللتوغل بعيدا في الفضاء فيما وراء منظومتنا الشمسية لابد من طاقة فائقة تفوق مالدينا من أنواع الطاقة والتي جعلتنا نصل القمر أو المريخ .لأنها تعتبر طاقة بدائية بالنسبة للأبعاد الهائلة داخل كوننا . فما بالنا بالكون الأعظم . وقد يكون الأمل في الطاقة الشمسية كطاقة متجددة إلا أنها لاتعطينا سرعات فائقة . كما أن المركبات أو حتى المسابر الفضائية لابد أن تكون متناهية الصغر والكتلة. وقد يصل حجمها في حجم ذرة متناهية ومجهزة بأجهزة دقيقة لتصبح تلسكوبات في أغوار الكون لها قدرة فائقة علي البحث والتحري والتصوير وتجميع المعلومات. حقيقة المركبات الفضائية الحديثة قل حجمها وتضاءلت أوزانها عن ذي قبل . لكن هيئتها لاتمكنها من التوغل في أعماق الكون بسرعات فائقة . لأنها ستقطع بلايين البلايين من السنين الضوئية . وكلما قلت أحجام وأوزان مركبات المستقبل الفضائية قل إستهلاك الطاقة وأصبح مداها أبعد نسبيا في الزمن السحيق للكون. ويضم الكون تريلليونات الصفحات المطوية من تاريخه ولم نطالع فيها منذ نشأتنا سوي سطورا من صفحته الأخيرة . لأننا نطالعه بقراءة عكسية. عكس الزمن المثبت فيه لأننا نرجع في قراءاتنا لنصل للماضي.لأن قراءتنا رؤية بصرية حيث الضوء فيها هو المترجم للغة الكون فيرجع بنا كما يرجعبنا شريط الفيديو أو السينما. فما نراه هو الماضي القريب وليس الماضي البعيد . فصورة الكون في مهده أو حتي في طفولته بما فيها صورة كوننا في لحظة ميلاده مازالت مخفية عنا رغم وجودها في أماكن بالكون. لكن أضواءها مازالت ترحل لتقطع تريلليونات السنين الضوئية ولم تصل بعد لكوننا حتي يمكن رؤيتها ولاسيما وأن رؤيتنا داخل كوننا لاتتعدي 800سنة ضوئية وهذه الرؤية لاتتخطي أعتاب مجرتنا مهما كانت قوة رؤية تلسكوباتنا التي نطلق عليها تجاوزا التلسكوبات العملاقة . ولم تصل مركباتنا ومسابرنا الفضائية لمهد كوننا عندما كانت المسافة صفروالزمن الكوني صفر منذ 12- 15بليون سنة ضوئية أوحيث كان الكون في بدايةالميكروثانية الأولي من عمره. لهذا نجد أن السرعة ومعدلاتها ستلعب دورا كبيرا في نظرتنا لكوننا أو للكون الأعظم . لأن السرعة لها أهميتها بالنسبة لولوجنا داخل أعماق كوننا . فكلما زادت سرعة مركباتنا كلما تعمقنا في الكون. ولاسيما لوكانت تصوره من الداخل وترسل هذه الصور إلينا لنتعرف عليها . وهذا ما يجعلنا نناقش مفهوم السرعة للأجسام ولاسيما وأن العالم (كولن ويلسون) يقول بأن بعض الفيزيائيين يقولون أن ثمة جسيمات تسافر فعلا أسرع من الضوء . وهذه الجسيمات إفتراضية أطلقوا عليها التيكونات Tachyons .فلو كانت نظرية سرعة التيكون حقيقية فهذا معناه أن هذه النظرية لو تحققت فسوف تقوض النظرية النسبية الخاصة لإينشتين والتي إفترض فيها أن الضوء أسرع شيء في الكون. وأي جسم مادي إستحالة إنتقاله بسرعة الضوء التي إعتبرها حد السرعة بالكون .فأي جسم لو بلغ سرعة الضوء.فستصبح كتلته متناهية . لأن الأجسام تقل كتلتها مع زيادة السرعة . فما بالنا لوسار بسرعة الضوء أو السرعة التيكونية ؟. وعلي هذا نجد إفتراضا أن الكون به ثلاث سرعات هي السرعة التيكونية وهي سرعة تخيلية وسرعة الضوء وسرعة مادون سرعة الضوء وهما سرعتان واقعيتان . ويطلق علي سرعة الأشياء التي سرعتها أقل من سرعة الضوء تارديونات Tardyonsوهي أبطأ علي الدوام من سرعة الضوء . ويطلق علي سرعة الضوء لوكسوناتLuxons وهي سرعة ثابتة بالكون وهي أقصي سرعة معروفة لدينا حتي الآن .إلا أن علماء التيكون يعتبرونه جسيما إفتراضيا ينتقل أسرع من الضوء. لهذا لايري لأن أي جسيم يسير سواء بالسرعة التارديونية (أقل من سرعة الضوء) أو السرعة اللوكسونية (بسرعة الضوء) .فهذه جسيمات يمكن رؤيتها لأن لها كتلة في هاتين السرعتين . أما في السرعة التيكونية فالجسيم يصبح متناهي الكتلة وهي أقل من كتلة الفوتون مما يصعب إدراكه أو رؤيته . حقيقة سرعة التيكون لم تر لكن العلماء أمكنهم تقديرها رياضيا . لهذا تخيلوها وافترضوا أن كتلتها ساكنة أو مناسبة . وهذه السرعة الفائقة علي سرعة الضوء تعتمد علي الطاقةفي الجسيم . ولو فقد طاقته فإنه سيتباطيء في سرعته ليصل لسرعة الضوء أو لسرعة أقل منها . لهذا كلما تباطيء الجسيم التيكوني في سرعته . فإن كتلته ستزداد . والضوء سرعته المطلقة هي كما نعرف 300 ألف كم / ثانيةوهي سرعته في فضاء خوائي خال ومفرغ تماما . لهذا تقل سرعته لو مر في وسط هوائي أو وسط مادي . والضوء في الفراغ يسير في خط مستقيم إلا أنه ينحرف أوينكسر أو ينعكس لو سار في وسط مادي أو إرتطم به. لأن ذرات الوسط الذي يمر به تسبب تموجات . ومن هنا نري أن المقاييس للسرعة والأبعاد فوق الأرض مقاييس طولية مترية وفي الكون مقاييس بالسنين الضوئية وفي الكون الأعظم ستكون مقاييس السرعة والأبعاد به بالسنين التيكونية لو أكتشف التيكون وأصبح له معني فيزيائي . لأن سرعة التيكون سوف يتخطي حاجز سرعة الضوء (Light barrier) وسيظهرمفهوم السرعات فوق الضوئية (Super-luminal speeds). وهذه السرعة الفوق ضوئية لو أكتشفت . فهذا معناه أننا سنرسل رسائل في الزمن الماضي .

هندسة الكون
كان العالم (هبل)قد بين أن السدم بها نجوم مختلفة لم تكن داخل نطاق مجرتنا درب التبانة وتقع فيما وراءها . كما حدد أيضا أبعاد المجرات وسرعات تمددها وتباعدها بالنسبة للأرض مما جعله يقول أن كوننا يتمدد . كما أن شكل وهندسة الكون تحددهما كثافته . فلو تعدت الكثافة الحرجة ( Critical denisty) فإن الفضاء في هذه الحالة سيتقوس ليصبح أشبه بالكرة الهائلة . ولو كانت الكثافة الكونية أقل من الكثافة الحرجه فإن الفضاء يصبح متقوسا نسبيا وأشبه ببرذعة الحصان . ولو كانت الكثافة الكونية تعادل الكثافة الحرجة يصبح الكون مسطحا ومنبسطا أشبه بسطح ورقة كتابة . لهذا نجد أن الكثافة بمفهوم أشمل تلعب دورا رئيسيا في تشكيل هيئة الكون . والعلماء يحاولون حاليا قباس أبعاد الكون بدقة . فنجد من بين النظريات المطروحة والأكثر قبولا لدي كثير من العلماء أن كوننا يقترب من الكثافة الحرجة مما يدل أنه يتجه إلي الإنبساط والتسطيح لذاته. وقد تناولوا فيما تناولوه مسألة مصير الكون . فوضعوا إحتمالين واقعيين لمصيره . وهما نظرية التجمد الكبير (Big freeze) ونظرية الإنسحاق الكبير (Big crunch). لكن الكون يخضع لقوتين أساسيتين هما قوة العزم التمددي له للخارج وشدة قوة الجاذبية التي تكبح هذا التمدد فتسحب الكون للداخل . لكن قوة الجاذبية في منع الإطالة أوتحقيق الإنكماش الكوني تعتمد أساسا علي تعادلها مع كثافة مادة الكون . فلو كانت كثافته أكبر من الكثافة الحرجة فإن الكون سيتمدد للأبد ولن تكبحه الجاذبية . ولوكانت الكثافة أقل من الكثافة الحرجة لفإن الجاذبية ستتفوق وتقلص الكون ليعود لسيرته الأولي . فالتقلص والتمدد للكون مسألة نسبية تضطلع بهما الكثافة الكونية وشدة الجاذبية معا .والجاذبية تعتمد أساسا علي كثافة المادة الكونية . وكان الكون له ماضي قبل الإنفجار الكبير عندما كان فراغا مفرغا وبلا جسيمات . وكانت كثافته عبارة عن طاقة فائقة أطلق عليها طاقة الفراغ الكوني.وهذه الطاقة الفراغية0(Vaccum energy) جعلت الكون يتمدد بسرعة فائقة حيث تحولت إلي جسيمات أطلق عليها الأوتار الكونية الفائقة التي لها قدرة كبيرة علي الجاذبية مما أنتج عنها الجسيمات المضادة . وقبل الإنفجار الكبير كانت الطاقة الإشعاعية تسيطر علي المرحلة الأولي من ماضي الكون السحيق . فيقال أن الإنفجار الكبيربالكون قد وقع منذ 15 بليون سنة إلا أن ثمة جدلا موسعا مازال يسود الأوساط الفلكية والفيزيائية مما أسفر عن عدة نظريات لكل منها منطقها وحججها العلمية .وهذا الحدل العلمي عن مواد الكون مازال أيضا محتدما ولم يصل العلماء فيه بآراء قاطعة . لأنه يدور حول الزمن الكوني صفر منذ 15 بليون سنة . لأن كل مايقال عن الإنفجار الكبير وأصل الكون ونشأته عبارة عن فرضيات تعتمد علي الحدس والتخمين رغم التقدم المذهل في علوم الفلك والفيزياء والرياضيات .ومازال العلماء فيها يجتهدون .

عالم الذرة

لازم الكون في لحظة ميلاده ظهور الزمن والفضاء والطاقة وكلها من لوازم وحدة الطبيعة . فالجاذبية ظهرت بعد 10 – 43 ثانية من لحظة بداية تكوين الكون بعد الإنفجار الكبير حيث إتحدت القوي الضعيفة والقوية والكهرومغناطيسية معا . وكلما كان الكون يزداد برودة كانت وحدة هذه القوي تتحطم واحدة تلو الأخري. وأولي الخطوات لإستعادة توحد هذه القوي كان عن طريق البناء الرياضي الذي يطلق عليه النظريات القياسية التي مازالت تحتاج إلي براهين تجريبة . فلقد توصل العلماء إلي جسيمات (Z وW) التي تحمل القوي الضعيفة. فالذرات التي تتكون منها عناصر الكون ظهرت بعد 10 آلاف سنة من لحظة بداية هذا الكون وتبعثرت فيه نتيجة للأحوال التي كانت سائدة بعد الإنفجار الكبير . ويحاول العلماء حاليا معرفة أصل الكون . فتمكنوا من الكشف عن كوامن الذرة حيث يصنع منها المادة الخام به . وهذا من خلال الفيزياء والرياضيات والمسرعات الفائقة جدا في تسربع الجسيمات مما جعل هذه المعجلات قد جعلت نواة الذرة تلفظ مئات من الجسيمات الدون ذرية كالكواركات واللبتونات وهي جسيمات متناهية الصغر . وافترض علماء الفيزياء النظرية أن المادة تتكون من كواركات ولبتونات بينهما قوي تنتقل بواسطة البزونات. وللتعرف علي اللبتونات و الكواركات والبزونات بالذرة . نجد أن اللبتون يتكون من الإلكترون المشحون ويطلق عليه اللبتون المشحون والنيترينو (الإلكترون المتعادل ) . أما الكواركات فتتحد معا لتكون جسيمات أكبر كالبروتونات والنترونات بنواة الذرة . والبوزونات تحتوي علي فوتونات تنقل القوة الكهلرومغناطيسية بين الكواركات واللبتونات . والفوتونات لاوزن لها كالضوء . لكن رؤيتنا للأشياء تعتمد علي الإستجابة البصرية لهذه الفوتونات التي هي أقل من الذرة وتسير مع طاقة الضوء المرئي. ويعتبر الضوء ظاهرة كونية قد إعتدنا عليها ومانراه هو فوتوناته . لأنه أخذ شكلا ليظل موجودا ولايترك خلفه كتلة باقية في العالم المادي الطبيعي . والضوء ليس مادة عادية ولاسيما وأنه يأخذ شكلا كموميا يطلق عليه الفوتونات التي تعتبر أقل وحدة طاقة لها تردد خاص لوني أو بقعي . فيمكن أن يري ويفحص . فلو إعتبرنا أن © هي سرعة الضوء في معادلة إينشتين الشهيرة :E =mc2 .حيث Eالطاقة وتساوي حاصل ضرب الكتلة m في مربع سرعة الضوء . cوتصل قيمة c2إلي الصفر عندما تصبح الكتلة صفر . لأن C2=E \m. وهذا يدل علي أن سرعة الضوء لانهائية لأن الكون بلا مادة . وأي كتلة في الكون بها عدد من الفوتونات تعادل مجموع أعداد مجموع ما بها من الكترونات ونترونات وبروتونات وأجسام مضادة لها . واعتبرت النسبة بين الباريونات (النترونات والبروتونات معا)والفوتونات ثابتة مع مرور الزمن فيقال أن نواة ذرة الهيدروجين يقابلها من بليون إلي عشرة بلايين فوتون .لهذا نجد أن الجسيمات الدون ذرية تلعب دورا كبيرا في الكون منذ نشأته ولقد إكتشف علماء الفيزياء الحديثة أهميتها بعدمااكتشفوا الكواركات و تعرفوا علي ثلاثة أنواع منها. وافترضوا وجود كواركا رابعا أطلق عليه كوارك الجمال .وإذا اعتبرنا البروتون يحمل شحنة موجبة. فالكورك يحمل شحنة أقل منه . وللآن البروتون يتكون من كواركين موجبين وكوارك سلبي .فالكواركات العلوية والسفلية تصنع البروتونات والنترونات التي لها وجود في حياة الذرة. وهذه الكواركات توجد في أزواج (كوارك – وضد كوارك). وقد إستطاع علماء الفيزياء في مسرع جامعة (ستانفورد) تصوير كواركات حرة تسربت في الكون أثناء الإنفجار الكبير . إلا أن هذا الكوارك الحر مازال في نظر العلماء شيئا وهميا . واعتبروا أن المادة طاقة والطاقة مادة . أما الميون (Muon) فهو جسيم كتلته أكبر 200 مرة من كتلة البروتون وهو ناتج ثانوي من الأشعة الكونية التي ترتطم بالأرض . و يحمل شحنة سالبة بينما اللبتونات كالنيترينو لاتحمل أي شحنة وكتلتها خفيفة جدا رغم أنها لم تقدر بعد . ومن أهم الأفكار في ميكانيكا الكم معادلة العالم الإنجليزي (بول ديراك)التي تنبأ فيها بالمادة المضادة في الكون وبالذرة . واكتشاف (أندرسون) للبوزيترون (الإلكترون الموجب) وهو يشبه الإلكترون السالب الشحنة إلا أنه موجب الشحنة . لهذا نجد أن لكل جسيم أو مادة بالذرة مضادا . ولو تقابلت أو ارتطمت المادة مع مضادها يحدث تفجير إشعاعي. كما حدث مع البروتون عندما إرتطم بمضاد بروتون في المسرع . لأن المسرعات (المعجلات ) معامل لفيزياء الطاقة العالية وتقوم بتسريع الجسيمات الدون ذرية وتركيزها بواسطة المغانط الكهربائية في شكل شعاع حيث تقذف فيها البروتونات والإلكترونات المشحونة بسرعة99,9%من سرعة الضوء . ويعتقد علماء الفيزياء النظرية أن الكون ككل له مضاد يناظره . ولو تقابلا يحدث تفجير إشعاعي.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

15- لغة الكون


ظهرت الدنيا كذ رة مدمجة ومنضغطة فريدة ويتيمة و متناهية الصغر. كما ظهرت الحياة لاحقا بعد بلايين السنين من عمر الكون كجزيء( دنا ) في خلية حية إنقسمت وتشكلت لتخرج منها بلايينالبلايين من الأحياء حاملة شفراتها الوراثية في بلايين البلايين من جزيئات الدنا.وهذه الذرة الأولي تعادل كتلتها كتلة الكون الماثل أمام ناظرينا. بمجراته الهائلة ونجومه العملاقة وسدمه الممتدة وطاقته الكونية الكامنة في أفلاكه .وعندما كان عمر الكون جزءا من ألف جزء من الثانية كان كل شيء فيه رغم تناهيه معتصرا وفي حجم ذرة. ومنذ سبعين عاما تحول علم الكون من مجرد نظريات وفرضيات إلي منظور بصري مثير بعد فك شفرة لغته وقراءة ملف تطوره عندما كان الزمن صفرا وعندما أخذ يشكل هيئته في أعقاب الإنفجار الكبير .وقيل أن الزمن كما يفترضه العلماء قد بدأ لحظة بداية هذا الإنفجار إلا أننا نجده في الواقع قد بدأ منذ إنبلاج الذ رة الكونية الأولي من العدم حيث كانت فيه معدومة .لهذا نجد العلماء قد أسقطوا الزمن الذي كانت فيه هذه الذرة وأعتبروه نسيا منسيا من زمن عمر الكون الذي قدروه 15 بليون سنة ضوئية منذ واقعة الإنفجار الكبير. مما يجعله زمنا منقوصا وغير حقيقي حيث إرتضاه العلماء علي عواهنه . لكن الزمان يضم العدم والوجود وهذا مايطلق عليه الفلاسفة الزمن السرمدي. وزمن الكون جزء لاحق فيه. والعدم ميتافيزيقي لايعرف كنهه. والوجود حقيقي متمثلا في الكون وهذا مايعرف بالفيزياء أو الطبيعة(الفلك). ونظرتنا للكون قديما وحديثا نجدها في فكر عالمين أحدهما سلفي والثاني معاصر. وكلاهما قد حدثنا عن نشوئه وإرتقائه وتحيزه وتقوسه وبدايته ووحدته . و هماالعالم الأندلسي أبوبكر بن طفيل الذي ولد عام 1106م/500هجرية والعالم الريطاني مارتن ريز مدير معهد الفلك بجامعة كمبريدج.وكان إبن طفيل قد إشتهر بقصته الفلسفية (حي بن يقظان)التي سبق ظهورها عصر النهضة بأوربا وعصور كوبرنيق وجاليليو ونيوتن وإينشتين وديراك وهبل وغيرهم من أقطاب الفلك الحديث. فلقد حدثنا إبن طفيل عن( البعد الثالث) بالكون وسماه الأقطار الثلاثة بالسماء وحددها بالطول والعرض والعمق. وكيف يعتقد أنها ممتدة إلي مالانهاية . إلا أنه أكد علي تحيز الكون قائلا: جسما لانهاية له باطل لأن الفلك (الكون) علي شكل كرة .وهذا ما أطلق عليه إينشتين فيما بعد التقوس الكوني وتحيزه حيث إعتبر الكون كتلة متقوسة( سماها إبن طفيل كرة)في فضاء متسع يتمدد فيه وكل مايقاس فيه يتم من داخل وجودنا به. ورغم هذا لانري حافته أو حدوده . والعلماء حتي الآن لايعرفون مركز تمدده . إلا أن إبن طفيل نراه يتساءل قائلا: هل السماء ممتدة إلي غير نهاية ؟. أو هي متناهية محدودة بحدود تتقطع عندها ولايمكن أن يكون وراءها شيء من الإمتداد ؟.وكانت نظرية التمدد الكوني ثورة فلكية عندما طالعنا إدوين هبل عام 1920 بها . لأنها قلبت مفهوم العلم عن الكون إلا أن إبن طفيل سبقه فيها منذ ثمانية قرون عندما أشار إليها .فلقد حدثنا عن (التمدد الكوني ) وإنتفاخ الكون قائلا: الأجسام السماوية تتحرك حول الوسط بالمكان( الفضاء)ولو تحركت في الوضع ( المركز) علي نفسها أصبحت كروية الشكل . وحدثنا إبن طفيل فيما حدثنا به عن منظومة (وحدة الكون) قائلا: إن الفلك (الكون) بجملته وما يحتوي عليه من ضروب الأفلاك شيء واحد متصل ببعضه بعض كشخص واحد . كما حدثنا عن( نشوء الكون) قائلا : أن العالم (الكون) لايمكن أن يخرج إلي الوجود بنفسه ولابد له من فاعل (محدث) يخرجه إليه. وكان العدم والوجود من الأمور المثارة في علم الكلام ولاسيما لدي المعتزلة بالعصر العباسي حيث كانوا يبحثون في مسألة الخلق والقدم والحداثة للكون . وإذا كان إينشتين وغيره من العلماء قد ظلوا في (حيص بيص)حول تعريفهم للزمان ككل وقصروه علي زمن عمر الكون منذ الانفجار الكبير . لكن ابن طفيل نجده يقول عنه : هل هو شيء حدث بعد إن لم يكن وخرج إلي الوجود بعد العدم ؟. أو كان موجودا فيما سلف ولم يسبقه العدم ؟.إلا أنه لم يترجح أحد الحكمين . إلا أنه اعتبر الزمان من جملة العالم وغير منفك عنه علي حد قوله . وعلي صعيد آخر نجد العالم البريطاني (ريز) يقول :قبل مائة عام لم يكن العلماء يعرفون لماذا تسطع النجوم ؟. أو ماذا وراء مجرة التبانة التي نعيش بداخلها؟.وعندما تعرفوا مؤخرا علي الأشعة الكونية التي خلفها الانفجار الكبير بالكون أطلقوا علي هذه الحقبة مابعد إنبلاج (توهج) الكون . مما جعلهم يدرسون باكورته حيث إكتشفوا فيها الكوازارات والنابضات الأولي . ومما سهل إكتشافاتهم ظهور المركبات والمسابر الفضائية والتلسكوبات العملاقة فوق الأرض أو بالفضاء فأطالوا في بعد نظرهم و رؤية إبصارهم . وهذه الإكتشافات جعلت علوم الكونيات واقعا متسلسلا منذ عام 1960 ولاسيما بعدما حصل العلماء علي صور فورية للكون المترامي عن بدايات تكوينه مما أعطاهم بعدا وفهما جديدين له عندما أظهرت هذه الصور شطئان كوننا . فأصبحت الشواهد علي حدوث الإنفجار الكبير تماثل الشواهد المثبتة حول تاريخ بداية تكوين الأرض . وأن الأحوال الكونية التي تولدت بعد ثانية من الإنفجار الكبير لم تكن أكثر مما عليه في قلب نجم معاصر . ورغم هذا لاتزداد تعقيدا عن فهمنا لكائن حي موجود حاليا . لأن أي نجم مهما عظم فهو بلاتعقيدات كيماوية بداخله عكس ماهو حادث في جسم أي كائن حي. حتي ولو كان خلية واحدة لا نراها بالعين المجردة . وقال : أن في جزء من الثانية الأولي من الإنفجار الكبير ظهرت قوانين الطبيعة(الفيزياء). وظلت علي ماهي عليها حتي الآن.وفي الجزء الأول من ألف جزء من الثانية ظهر العدد 6والذي ظل السمة الأساسية لوصف الكون وهيئته . لأن هذا العدد يصف كل الأشياء في الكون بدءا بالضفادع في حدائقنا أوالمستعر الأعظم في المجرات البعيدة. فكلها يحكمها ستةأعداد نطلق عليها ثوابت الطبيعة التي تتحكم في منظومة الكون ووجوده.ولو تبدل أو إختلف عدد منها لما كان الكون علي هيئته حاليا . ولما ظهرت الحياة فيه. فهو الآن متوازن علي حافة سكين مما جعل الحياة فوق الأرض محتملة نسبيا . لأن هذه الأعداد الستة ظهرت بالكون بمنتهي الدقة مما جعلنا مفرزة لنظام غير متشابه بل ومذهل . وهذا يؤكد عظمة الخالق سبحانه. ولما كان لنا وجود الآن . و حدثنا عن الحياة واعتبر ظهورها كان نتيجة أحوال توفيقية بالكون إلا أنها حاليا في مقبرة جماعية خطيرة . لأن ثمة إحتمال 50%بأننا سندمر أنفسنا خلال هذا القرن .لأن الأرض كما يعتقد(ريز) هي المكان الوحيد الذي قامت فيه الحياة الذ كية . لأن وجود ثمة حياة معقدة أو حتي بسيطة في أي مكان آخر بالكون .. فإنها بلا شك ستكون مختلفة عن سمة الحياة فوق كوكبنا . ولو كانت الحياة الأخري نادرة هناك .. فهذا سيضفي علي أرضنا أهمية كونية متميزة . وقال : أننا سندمر الحياة الذكية الوحيدة في هذا الكون المتسع . وهذا ما جعل علماء الأحياء يطالبون بنشر أنفسنا في مجر تنا وما وراءها . لهذا المسابر والمركبات الفضائية تجوب بالفضاء للتفتيش علي أماكن تصلح لإنشاء وتكوين مجتمعات إدخارية للأحياء في أكبر عملية إنقاذ لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخ البشرية والأرض ( بعد طوفان نوح وسفينته) . وهذه المجتمعات ستكون( محميات طبيعيةإحيائية) فضائية للبشر وبقية الأجناس الحية للحفاظ فيها علي التنوع الحيوي بعيدا عن الأرض الموبؤة حاليا .ففي هذا القرن سيكون لدينا التكنولوجيا لتحقيق عمليات الإنتشار الإحيائي فيما وراء كوكبنا . ومما سيسهل التاكثر الحيوي الفضائي مستقبلا إزدهار الإستنساخ وإختراع الأرحام الصناعية البديل للأمهات .ليتم التلقيح والحمل الفضائي ومن خلال تجميد السوائل المنوية والبو يضات الأنثوية . وفي تعليقه علي بداية الكون قال (ريز) : مهما أوتينا من علم إلا أن علماءنا لايستطيعون فهم مادار في الجزء الأول من ألف جزء من الثانية الأولي من عمر الكون .وفهمنا لقوانين هذا الزمن المتناه أكبر تحد لعلماء هذا القرن . لكنه أغفل نظرية الفيمتو ثانية التي إكتشفها العالم المصري أحمد زويل والتي صورت التفاعلات الكيماوية في زمن الفيمتوثانية والتي ستقود العلماء بلا شك للتعرف علي هذه اللحظة المتدنية من الزمن في بداية الإنفجار الكبير للكون. وفي سياق حديثه نجده ركز علي أهمية علم نظرية الطبيعة الموحدة. واعتبره علما سيحسم الإحتدام الجدلي حول نظرية الجاذبية الكونيةفي القرن 21 . كما أوردها إينشتين عندما وصف كيفية تكوين النجوم والكواكب . وهل ستؤدي إلي التعرف علي وجود كون آخرغير كوننا تحكمه قوانين طبيعية غيرقوانيننا الكونية المتعارف عليها . وإلي عهد قريب كان الكون بمثابة حجر رشيد بمجراته ونجومه وطاقته الكونية حتي إكتشفت لغته حيث من خلال الضوء الأحمر وإنزياحه في المجرات والنجوم إستطاع العلماء إكتشاف تمدد الكون وتسارعه. واكتشفوا أيضا شدة توهج مستعراته الكبري القريبة والبعيدة. كمااستطاعوا تحديد أعمار النجوم القديمة والحديثة فيه واكتشاف تقوس الضوء حول الكتل البعيدة وتذبذب الإشعاعات. ورغم هذه المعطيات الكونية إلا أنهم رغم إكتشافهم للغة الكون فهم مازالوا يعتبرونه مصدر الحرارية عبر السماء. حيث أصبح كوننا الساخن بحرا من هذه الإشعاعات. وارتضي العلماء بكل لغز محير لهم . وأبجدية لغة الكون نجدها في إزاحة أطياف المجرات والنجوم للون الأحمر وموجات الجاذبية في الخلفية الميكروويفية للكون والأشعة الباردة التي مازالت تتخلل به طوا ل وجوده .والآن مهمة المسبر الأمريكي (ماب)حاليا وهو يدور علي بعد مليون ونصف كيلومتر فيما وراء محيط الأرض لإجراء مسح شامل لموجات الأشعة الميكروويفية الخلفية الكونية ولرسم خريطة جديثة للكون لحظة ميلاده والتعرف علي تاريخه وهندسة تكوينه وقتها . وسيتم هذا من خلال قياس أجهزة المسبر للتفاوت في حرارة الأجزاء المختلفة بالكون ولاسيما بالبقع الساخنة والباردة فيه . والكون بعد 500ألف سنة ضوئية كان حساء ساخنا وكان كثيفا بالبروتونات والإلكترونات حيث ظهرت في جعباتها موجات الجاذبية الكونية . لهذا سترسل وكالة الفضاء الأوربية مسبرا عام 2007ضمن مهمة قياس شدة هذه الموجات والتعرف علي مصدرها ولاسيما وأنها ترحل بالكون بلا عوائق حتي في الأجسام المعتمة فيه.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

16- النشوء والارتقاء والفناء بالكون


قال تعالي : (والسماء ذات الحبك.) وهذه الآية أصدق وصف للكون وهيئته. فمن الكتب التي إستهوتني كتاب صدر مؤخرا بعنوان (الخمسة عصور للكون) للكاتبين (فريد آدمز وجريج لوجين ). وقد تصورا فيه بداية ونهاية الكون . فكتبا : أنه مما لا شك فيه أن الكون يتمدد إلي ما لانهاية . وما يقال أنه سيتقلص ثانية فرضية يعوزها الأدلة لأنه في حالة التمدد المستمر الحادث سيصل الكون لمرحلة لن تكون فيه جاذبية كافية لتجميع آلاف الملايين من المجرات والثقوب السوداء . لأنه سيصبح كالعهن المنفوش بعد وقف التمدد الكوني وهذا سيجعل مستقبل الكون غامضا ولا يمكن وضع تصور مستقبلي له . وجاء بالكتاب خمس مراحل عصور تصورية للكون من المهد إلي اللحد. فهناك عصر الإنفجار الكبير. وفيه نشوؤه وبداية ظهوره.والمرحلة الثانية العصر النجمي وفيه ظهرت قوانين الطبيعة بالكون عندما بزغت النجوم وظهرت المجرات كما نراها . والمرحلة الثالثة ستكون عصر الإنتكاس الكوني ويعتبر الكون حاليا في فجره. وفيه ستظهر عملية تكثيف مادة الكون حيث ستستنفد كل غازاته التي تصنع منها النجوم الوليدة . وكل النجوم الكبيرة والصغيرة فيه ستسنفد وقودها النووي الحراري وستأفل مخلفة نجوما ترحل لتقترب من بعضها البعض بفعل الجاذبية الكونية مما سيحدث إختلافات واضحة في دورانها ومساراتها وستصبح في حالة (الإسترخاء الديناميكي ) . رغم أن هذه النجوم تعتبر في مجراتها كيانات صغيرة . وفي هذه الحالة ستفلت النجوم الخفيفة لتطرد بالكون وستهبط النجوم الثقيلة إلي مراكز المجرات ليدخل الكون إلي المرحلة الثالثة وهي عصر الثقوب السوداء . وفيه ستصبح الطاقة الكونية نادرة مما سيجعل هده الثقوب السوداء تتبخر في الكون وتختفي جميعها ليدخل الكون في العصور المظلمة لعدم وجود طاقة متجددة . وستصل درجة حرارته الصفر المطلق (-273درجة مئوية) ( الصفر المطلق أقل درجة حرارة حيث فيها تنعدم طاقة المادة ) .. ليصيح الكون في هذه الدرجة ميتا بما تعنيه كلمة الموت الديناميكي . وضمن نظريات (التوحيد الكبري ) في الفيزياء نجد أن البروتونات في الذرة (جسيمات بنواتها) ستكون غير مستقرة ولهذا ستتلاشي بعد 10 30 سنة . وهذه فترة زمنية أطول من عمر الكون الآن. وقتها سيقتل كل بروتون في كل ذرة بالكون ليدخل في عصر المادة السوداء حيث نهايته. وحتي الآن لم ير العلماء ما بداخل الذرة التي تتكون كما نعرف من جسيمات الإلكترونات السالبة الشحنة في مدارها والبروتونات الموجبة والنترونات المتعادلة في قلبها بالنواة التي قطرها واحد علي ألف من قطر الذرة . وكان إكتشاف أن الكون يتمدد ثورة غير متوقعة أو مسبوقة في علم الفلك بالقرن العشرين حيث يتمدد بسرعة أكبر من معدل السرعة الحرج (7 أميال/الثانية) حيث لا يمكن للجاذبية كبح هذا التمدد.لهذا سيسير الكون إلي ما لانهاية حيث يتمدد 5 – 10% كل ألف مليون سنة .وهذا التمدد يعتمد أيضا علي كثافة الكون . فلو زادت كثافته عن الكثافة الحرجة فإن الكون سوف يتوقف تمدده وسيتقلص ليعود إلي نقطة الصفر . ولو قلت فإنه سيتمدد إلي الأبد .وكلما تباعدت المجرات كلما ظهرت مجرات أخر ي من مواد جديدة تتولد بإستمرار لتملأ الفراغ البيني والهوات بين المجرات ولنتصور الكون نجد أن المجرة تضم حوالي 100 ألف مليون نجم وعدد المجرات يربو علي 100ألف مجرة نراها بالتلسكوبات العملاقة وما خفي منها عنا أكثر. ومجرتنا إتساعها 100 ألف سنة ضوئية .وللآن لا يمكن رؤية شكل أو حجم النجوم والتي تبدو لنا كنقاط مضيئة . وما يميزها ضوؤها . القوي الكبري بالكون في الكون أبعاد خمسة هي الطول العرض والإرتفاع والزمن والجاذبية. كما أن به خمس قوي عظمي . وكلمة الذرة باللاتينية (Atom) معناها الغير قابل للإنقسام . هكذا كان يعتقد حتي أكتشف الإلكترون السالب الشحنة حول النواة بقلب الذرة والتي تتكون- أيضا- من بروتونات موجبة الشحنة ونيوترونات متعادلة الشحنة . وتصنع البروتونات والنيوترونات من الكواركات وهي أصغر من موجات الضوء المرئي. وكلها جسيمات أولية .والإلكترونات تدور حول النواة في مدارات. ولو تخطي إلكترون مداره لمدار قرب النواة أطلق طاقة علي هيئة فوتونات (ضوء). ويسود إعتقاد بين علماء الفيزياء الكونية بأن كل الأحداث الكونية ترجع إلي وجود القوي الخمس الرئيسية في هذا الكون . - القوة الأولي بالكون .. هي القوة الكبري (القوية )في أنوية الذرات و التي تجعل الأنوية في الذرات متماسكة . لهذا تكمن بالنواة . وهي أقوي مئات المرات من القوة الكهرومغناطيسية بالذرة . لأنها تربط النترونات بالبروتونات بشدة داخل نواة أي ذرة وتمنع البروتونات المتشابهة الشحنة (موجبة ) من التنافر ولها تأثيرها الجاذب للإلكترونات(السالبة الشحنة ) في محيطاتها حول النواة. لهذا نجد جسيمات الذرة من نترونات وبروتونات وإلكترونات أسيرة داخل الذرة بينما نجد هذه الجسيمات حرة طليقة في الشمس علي هيئة البلازما . - القوة الثانية بالكون ..هي القوة الصغري (الضعيفة ) التي تعطينا نشاطا إشعاعيا داخل نواة الذرة رغم أنها أقل شدة مليار المرات من القوة الكبري. إلا أنها مسئولة عن تفكك الجسيمات بالذرة ليظهر نشاطها الإشعاعي من داخل نواتها حيث تغير من طبيعة الكواركات التي تتكون منها البروتونات والنترونات وتحول النترون إلي بروتون وبوزيترون ونيترينو . - القوة الثالثة بالكون.. هي القوة الكهرومغناطيسية وتضم ثلاث قوي فرعية هي الكهرباء والمغناطيسية والضوء . وهذه القوة تعطينا الضوء والحرارة وموجات الميكروويف . وتظهر في كل الجسيمات الموجودة بالكون . ويمكن أن تظهر كقوة تنافر للشحنات الكهربية المتشابهة أو كقوة جاذبة للشحنات الكهربية المختلفة . ففي الذرة نجد الشحنات الموجبة للبروتونات بالنواة تتحد مع الشحنات السالبة للإلكترونات حول النواة . كما أن الذرات ترتبط ببعضها البعض بهذه القوة لتكون جزيئات للمادة . وهذه القوة الصغري أشد مليار مرة من قوة الجاذبية العادية . وتعتبر القوي الثلاث القوة الكبري والصغري والكهرومغناطيسية هي القوي الأساسية في الكون لأنها تولد الظواهر الطبيعية فيه . - القوة الرابعة بالكون(الجاذبية) ..هي قوة الجاذبية التي تعتبر مهندس الكون حيث تشكل هيئته . ولقد كانت معروفة منذ عصر نيوتن قبل القوي الثلاث السابقة. وكان الإنسان القديم يعرفها عندما لاحظ أن الصعود لأعلي أشق من الهبوط .لأن الجاذبية تشد الأشياء لأسفل باتجاه الأرض . لكنها مازالت لغزا حتي الآن رغم أنها القوة الأساسية في بناء هذا الكون المترامي حيث تتحكم في وجود الذرات والجزيئات بالمادة كما تتحكم في حركة الأجرام السماوية والمجرات . فقوة الجاذبية موجودة في كل مكان ولها القدرة علي إختراق الأشياء . وتتناقص شدتها كلما إبتعدنا عن مركزها . فقد يصلنا الضوء من نجم يبعد عنا ببلايين السنين الضوئية لكن جاذبيته تصلنا ضعيفة جدا . فالكرة الأرضية لها جاذبيتها وهي تعادل (1ج). وهذه الدرجة هي التي جعلتها علي هيئتها من جبال ومحيطات ومناخ وهي تدور داخل مدارها بالمنظومة الشمسية . ولو زادت الجاذبية الأرضية عن (1ج) فستصبح الجبال صخورا صغيرة وتتقزم الأشجار الفارهة الطول. ولن تسطيع الخلائق بما فيها الإنسان التحرك فوقها إلا بصعوبة . ويصبح قالب الطوب كحبة رمل. ولن تسطيع الطيور التحليق في الجو ويصل حجم الأرض لحجم بيضة وتتفتت الصخور لتصبح كحبات رمل في أقل من ثانية .ولو قلت الجاذبية عن (1ج) فستصبح الجبال كالعهن المنفوش وتفيض مياه المحيطات والبحار والأنهار لتتحول لفقاقيع مائية بالهواء . وتعتبر الجاذبية هي القوة التي لايستطيع الإنسان السيطرة عليها أو إنقاص شدتها أو عكسها كبقية القوي بالكون .والجاذ بية تختلف شدتها من جرم لجرم بالكون . ويمكن الوصول للجاذبية صفر فوق الأرض عندما نطير بطائرة وهي تصعد لأعلي في شكل قوس دائري وعندما تبلغ الطائرة لأوج القوس تصبح الجاذبية صفرا وينتاب الطيار شعور مؤقت لمدة 20 – 30 ثانية .عندها يفقد الدم وزنه ولاتسطيع الشرايين الإنقباض لمقاومة سريان الدم بها ويشعر الطيار كأنه يتسلق بطائرته منحدرا جبليا . وعندما تعود الجاذبية لتصل شدتها (1ج) قد يتعرض قلبه للتلف . - القوة الخامسة بالكون ..وهي القوة المضادة للجاذبية وقد أطلق عليها الجرافيتونات (Graviphoton)أو الهيبر فوتونات . وهو عبارة عن بوزون شعاعي له كتلة تعادل واحد علي مليار من كتلة الإلكترون عكس كتلة الفوتون أو الجرافيتون .لأن كتلتيهما صفر. لهذا نجد بصفة عامة أن بالكون قوة ضعيفة تحطم النترون بنواة الذرة المشعة وتحو له لبروتون والكترون وضد نيترينو . وقوة ثانية تتمثل في الفوتونات التي تطلق قوة كهرومغناطيسية شدتها أقوي 100 ألف مرة من القوة الضعيفة . وهذه القوة الكهرومغناطيسية مسئولة عن الحفاظ علي الإلكترونات في مداراتها حول النواة لتصنع الذرة .. وقوة ثالثة أشد مئات المرات من القوة الكهرومغناطيسية وتسمي بالقوة العظمي التي تحملها الجولونات ومهمتها الحفاظ علي تماسك النواة . والقوة الرابعة هي الجاذبية ويحملها جسيم الجرافيتون الذي يعتبره العلماء بلا عمل داخل الذرة . وكان العلماء لايعرفون سوي القوى الأربع هذه . لكن عندما أعلن العالم الفيزيائي (إفرايم فيشباخ)عام 1986 أن هناك قوة خامسة بالكون كان مفاجأة لهم . فأخذوا يعيدون النظر في تعريف الجاذبية وقيمة ثباتها وكتلة وكثافة المادة بالكون .ولاسيما وأن قياسات الجاذبية تخضع لقوة الجاذبية ذاتها وقوة الطرد المركزي (Centrifugal force) لأي جسم متحرك دائريا . لكن العلماء إعتبروا أن الجاذبية لاتخضع في الكون للقوة الخامسة . لأن معدل الجاذبية به أشد من معدل الجاذبية الأرضية . لكن (فيشباخ ) يقول : أن هناك قوة طبيعية مضادة للجاذبية . وهي قوة مجهولة تقاوم جاذبية الأرض وتجعل الأشياء تسقط من أعلي لأسفل بمعدلات سرعة متفاوتة ومختلفة . واكتشف العلماء أننا كلما تعمقنا في باطن الأرض كلما تناقص معدل الجاذبية لوجود قوة نابذة شدتها من 2-3%من قوة الجاذبية الأرضية . وكان مفروضا نظريا أن شدة الجاذبية تزداد كلما تعمقنا بإتجاه قلب الأرض حيث يوجد مركز الجاذبية .فالجاذبية تشد البروتونات بالذرات ومضاد الجاذبية (النابذية ) تدفعها في الإتجاه المعاكس . لكن العالم (فيشباخ) إفترض قوة خامسة أطلق عليها الشحنة الزائدة ولها صلة بالجاذبية وأوعزها لقوة الربط الكبيرة بالنواة بالذرة حيث تقبض علي الجسيمات بها واعتبرها قوة نابذة للجاذبية الأرضية تتغير شدتها حسب نوع العنصر . وهذا يخالف ماقاله نيوتن وجاليليو من أن أي جسم يهبط بنفس المعدل مهما كانت نوعية المادة . لكن (فيشباخ ) في تجربته علي ثقلين من نفس الوزن أحدهما كرة حديد والثاني كرة خشب. وجد أن الكرة الخشبية سقطت أسرع . وعلل هذا بأن ذرة الحديد بها قوة تماسك أشد من ذرة الخشب . لهذا تتلقي كرة الحديد قوة مضادة للجاذبية أكبر . وهي قوة تصعيد عند إلقاء الشيء من مكان مرتفع . لهذا تباطؤها في الهبوط أكبر من كرة الخشب . لكن هذه النظرية مازال عليها تحفظ علمي . لهذا نظرية نيوتن حول الجاذبية مازالت مقبولة لأنها تنص علي أن أي جسم مهما كانت كتلته وحجمه يهبط من أعلي لأسفل في خط مستقيم لاينحرف عنه وأن قوة جذب الأرض للأشياء تتم باتجاه نقطة واحدة بمركزها وحسب معدل تسارع وشدة الجاذبية . كل هذا ليس له علاقة بتركيب مادة الجسم الهابط . فكل الأشياء تهبط بمعدل واحد سواء أكان الشيء كرة رصاص أم ريشة . عكس مفهوم نظرية القوة الخامسة التي ترتبط بالتركيب الذري للأشياء . لهذا ستظل جاذبية نيوتن قائمة وموجودة بالكون كله لتحافظ لنا علي هيئته لأنها وقود آلة الكون والزمن معا . فلو كانت أشد مما هي عليه حاليا أبطأت الزمن وقلصت الفضاء الكوني وانكمش الكون علي ذاته . ولو إنعكست .. إنهار الكون كله . لأنها جمعت مادته منذ طفولته المبكرة في أعقاب الإنفجار الكبير في شكل نجوم ومجرات وكواكب وثقوب سوداء وكلها تسبح في أفلاكها ومداراتها أو حسب قول القرآن : كل في فلك يسبحون ). واكتشف مؤخرا ..أن لكل قوة من القوي الخمسة الأساسية بالكون وسيطا ينقلها . فالقوة الكبري يحملها الميزون (Meson )وهو موجود في كواركات النواة بذرة العنصر . والقوة الصغري وسيطها البوزون (Boson )الذي يحملها والقوة الثالثة الكهرو مغناطيسية يحملها الفوتون (Photon) أما القوة الرابعة وهي قوة الجاذبية فتحملها الجلوونات (Gluons) والجرافيتونات (Gravitons). وهما جسيمات مازالت نظرية حتي الآن . والجاذبية أكثر القوي الأربعة الباقية وضوحا إلا أنها أقل قوة من القوة الكهرومغناطيسية والقوة النووية الضعيفة التي تحدث تلفا في النظائر المشعة . كما أن القوة النووية التي تربط البروتونات بالنترونات بأنوية الذرات أشد مائة مرة من القوة الكهرومغناطيسية .وتعتبر أكثر القوي الأربعة الباقية شدة . وبإستثناء القوة الخامسة نجد أن القوي الأربعة الباقية تعتبر مظهرا للقوي بالكون الذي يعتمد عليها . لأن الجاذبية لو كانت أكبر من معدل شدتها به سيصبح في جاذبية عالية تجعل كتلة النجوم تعادل كتلة كوكب صغير حجما وسيصبح قطرها 2كم وتستنفد وقودها خلال عام . ولن يبقي بها وقود كاف مما يجعل النجم جرما قابلا للحياة فوقه. ولو كانت الجاذبية ضعف ماهي عليه حاليا .فإن سحب الهيدروجين والهيليوم التي خلفها الإنفجار الكبير لما تقلصت في كون يتمدد ولما قامت حياة . فشدة الجاذبية حاليا تلائم كوننا . وبنظرة عامة للكون نجد أن ثمة قوتين متضادتين تلعبان دورا رئيسيا في الحفاظ علي هيئته كما نراها .وهما قوة التجاذب (الشد) وقوة التنافر (التنابذأو قوة الطرد المركزي) . وتعتبر هاتان القوتان منابع الطاقة بالمجرات والنجوم. فمثلا الكواكب حول الشمس تتحكم فيها قوة التجاذب نحو الشمس والتي تعادلها قوة الطرد المركزي (قوة تباعدية ) نتيجة لدوران الكواكب بسرعة في أفلاكها حول الشمس . وهاتان القوتان المتضادتان اللتان يتعرض لهما الكواكب بما فيها الأرض حافظتا علي توازنها الحركي المستمر . ولولاهما لإتهارت في مداراتها . فكل كوكب له جاذبيته التي تحافظ علي شكله وهيئته. وشدة الجاذبية تعادل قوة الطرد المركزية التي تجعل الكوكب علي مسافة ثابتة والتي تعتبر البعد الآمن لبقائه . وهذه المسافة لاتحيد ولاتميد. وتحدده شدة سرعته ودورانه حول ذاته في الفضاء ضمن المنظومة الشمسية . فالأرض تدور حول ذاتها مرة كل 24ساعة فلو تباطأت فإن اليوم سيطول وفيه سيطول الليل والنهار. ولو تسارعت فيومها سيقصر وليلها ونهارها سيقصران . لكن كل شيء بقدر مقدر . لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون . كل هذا بسبب قوة الجاذبية وقوة التنافر وهما قوتان متعادلتان نسبيا وإلا مادت الأرض اوتطايرت و تناثرت بالفضاء لهذا نجد أنه يوجد بالكون أربع قوي رئيسية هي قوة الجاذبية والقوة الكهرومغناطيسية والقوة النووية الضعيفة والقوة النووية القوية .وقوة الجاذبية قوة كونية يحس بها كل جسيم بالذرة رغم أنها أضعف هذه القوي الأريع بالكون وتنشأ من تبادل الجرافيتونات (جسيمات غير مشحونة) بين الجسيمات التي تكون الأجرام . والجاذبية تجعل الأرض تدور حول الشمس . والقوة الكهرومغناطيسية تتفاعل مع الجسيمات المشحونة كالإلكترونات والكوركات . ولا تتفاعل مع الجسيمات الغير مشحونة كالجرافيتونات وهي أقوي كثيرا من قوة الجاذبية .فالقوة الكهربية إما شحنات سالبة أو موجبة وأي جسمين شحنتاهما سالبتان أو موجبتان يتنافران ولو كان واحد سالبا والآخر موجبا يتجاذبان . والقوة الثالثة بالكون وهي القوة النووية الضعيفة وهي مسئولة عن النشاط الإشعاعي وتحملها جسيمات (بوزونات) (Bosons). والقوة الرابعة هي القوة النووية القوية وتمسك بالكواركات في البروتونات والنيوترونات بنواة الذرة ويحملها جسيمات جلونات (Gluons). ورغم هذه القوي الأربع إلا أن قوة الجاذبية تتغلب علي كل القوي وتجدد تطور الكون وحجم النجوم والكواكب والمجرات. المادة ومضادها ماهي مادة الكون ؟. تكونت المادة العادية في الكون من ثلاثة أشياء هي الهيدروجين والهليوم وبقايا رماد النجوم الميتة بعد تفجرها بالفضاء خلال بليون 4,5سنة الماضية . وبعد الإنفجار الكبير منذ حوالي 15 بليون سنة كان الهيدروجين يمثل 75% من كتلة الكون والهيليوم 25%. وكانت العناصر الكيماوية اللازمة للحياة كالكربون والأكسجين والنيتروجين ليس لها وجود . ولما تقلصت سحب الهيدروجين والهيليوم بتأثير جاذبيتهما الذاتية تكونت النجوم كأفران نووية إندماجيةللعناصر الخفيفة كالهيدروجين والهيليوم مولدة عناصر ثقيلة قامت بتشكيل صخور الكواكب والبحار الدافئة وأشكال ذكية من الحياة . وانطلقت هذه الكتل الثقيلة للفضاء بعيدا عن النجوم الملتهبة لتصبح جيلا ثانيا من النجوم والكواكب . والكربون أحد هذه العناصر وهو أساسي لبعث الحياة , وقد بدأت أنويته تتكون في قلوب النجوم في أواخر حياتها حيث إحترق كل الهيدروجين وتحول إلي الهيليوم الذي تحول إلي كربون وأكسجين وغيرهما . وتتكون المادة في الأرض من ذرات بها إلكترنات وبروتونات ونيوترونات وكواركات . ولا يوجد بها مضادات جسيمات كمضادات البروتون أو النيوترون أو الكواركات وإلا فنيت . لأن الجسيمات ومضاداتها سترتطم ببعضها ويفني بعضها بعضا مما يسفر عن توليد إشعاعات عالية الطاقة . والكون قد بدأ بزيادة مفرطة في عدد الكواركات وقلة في عدد مضادات الكواركات . لأنهما لو تساويا فإنهما كانا سيقتربان من بعضهما وسيفنيان المادة الكونية الوليدة ولأصبح الكون مليئا بالإشعاعات عالية الطاقة ولاسيما في طفولة الكون .ولن يكون به مادة ولا أجرام أو مجرات أو حتي حياة فوق الأرض لولا ستر الخالق سبحانه. لأن الكون بعد الإنفجار الكبير كانت حرارته هائلة وهذه الحرارة كانت كافية لصنع مضادات المادة وهذا لم يحدث ولاسيما وأن طاقة الجسيمات الأولية كانت عالية وكافية لإحداث هذا التغيير. فلم تتحول الإلكترونات والكواركات إلي مضاداتها في الكون الطفولي . لكن حدث العكس فلقد تحولت مضادات الكواركات إلي إلكترونات وهذا ما جعل الكواركات موجودة . وكان الكون قبل الإنفجار الكبير حجمه صفرا وحرارته بعده كانت عالية جدا . وكلما تمدد قلت حرارته . فبعد ثانية من الإنفجار الكبير هبطت الحرارة 10 آلاف مليون درجة مئوية . وهذا الهبوط يعادل ألف ضعف درجة حرارة قلب الشمس . وكان محتوي الكون وقتها فوتونات وإلكترونات ونيترونات وكلها جسيمات خفيفة جدا لاتتأثر إلا بالقوي النووية الضعيفة وقوة الجاذبية. فإذا كان الكون في بدايته ساخنا جدا بسبب الفوتونات إلا أنه حاليا حرارته محدودة فوق الصفر المطلق .وخلال الساعات الأولي المعدودة أنتج الهيليوم والعناصر الأخري .وأخذت الإلكترونات والأنوية تفقد طاقتها .لتتحد معا مكونة الذرات بينما الكون يتمدد ويبرد. والمناطق التي أصبحت أكثر كثافة من المتوسط فإن سرعة تمددها تقل بسبب تزايد قوة الجاذبية . مما يسفر عنها توقف التمدد في بعض المناطق بالكون . وهذا يجعلها تتقلص ثانية . وخارج هذه المناطق .. فإن قوة الجاذبية تجعل هذه المناطق المحيطة تبدأ في الدوران مما أظهر المجرات الدوارة التي تشبه القرص . أما المناطق التي لا يحدث بها الدوران فيصبح شكلها بيضاويا ويطلق عليها المجرات البيضاوية . ومن أهم الأفكار في ميكانيكا الكم معادلة العالم الإنجليزي (بول ديراك) التي تنبأ فيها بالمادة المضادة في الكون والذرة . ولما أكتشف البوزيترون (الإلكترون الموجب) إعتبره مضادا للإلكترون السالب الشحنة رغم أنه يشبهه .لهذا نجد أن لكل مادة أو جسيم بالذرة مضادا . ولو تقابلت أو إرتطمت المادة مع مضادها يحدث تفجير إشعاعي كما حدث مع البروتون عندما إرتطم مع مضاده في مسرع (سرن )السويسري . ويعتقد علماء الفيزياء النظرية أن الكون ككل له مضاد يناظره . ولو تقابلا يحدث بينهما تفجير إشعاعي . ومن ثم إعتبرت المادة المضادة لغزا حتي الآن لاسيما عندما تتلاشي كما حدث للبروتون مع مضاده في مسرع (سرن)بجنوب سويسرا . والسؤال الذي يحير العلماء فعلا.. إذاكان لكل جسيم بالكون مضاد له . فلماذا الكون صنع من المادة ؟. ولاسيما وأن كل مادة يقابلها عشرة ملايين مادة مضادة . فأين ذهبت هذه المواد المضادة ؟. وعلماء الفيزياء الحديثة يؤكدون علي أنه بعد الثانية الأولي من الإنفجار الكبير بالكون كانت توجد مادة فائضة تغلف المواد المضادة . وبعد إرتطامها ببعض نتج عنها إشعاعات كونية ومادة فائضة صنعت كل شيء بالكون حاليا بما فيه النجوم والمجرات والأرض . وفي مسرع (سرن) تعتبر بعض الجسيمات وحوشا رهيبة ويطلق عليها جسيمات لحظية(فيمتوثانيتية) . لأنها تعيش لجزء من بليون البليون من الثانية كجسيمات (Z.W). وتسبب تلفا إشعاعيا في ذرات بعض العناصر كاليورانيوم .وهذه الجسيمات اللحظية تحمل قوة ضعيفة نسبيا بالنسبة للقوي الأربع التي تحكم الذرات . أفول النجوم ترتبط الثقوب السوداء بقصة أفول النجوم ودورة حياتها . فالنجم الشاب يتقلص علي نفسه للداخل بسبب شدة جاذبيته . والنجم يتكون من غاز الهيدروجين الذي يتحول بفعل حرارة النجم إلي غاز الهيليوم . وهذا التحول يشبه الإنفجار الغازي مما يزيد من ضغط الغازات محدثا توازنا بين الجاذبية والضغط الغازي بالنجم . وهذا التوازن يحدث عدم إنكماشه . وعندما ينفد وقوده فإنه يفقد هذا التوازن ويبرد وينكمش ليصبح قطره محدودا وليستقر في النهاية كنجم أبيض قزم. وتزيد كثافته لتصبح مئات الأطنان لكل بوصة مكعبة . والنجوم الكبيرة تحتاج إلي سخونة عالية لتعادل شدة الجاذبية بها . وتحرق وقودها من غاز الهيدروجين بالإندماج النووي وبسرعة . فتستنفد وقودها سريعا وبسرعة أكبر من النجوم الصغيرة . وناتج الإندماج النووي هو الهيليوم الذي يتحول إلي عناصر أثقل كالكربون والأكسجين . لتصبح كثافة قلب النجم أثقل كما يحدث في النجوم النيوترونية والثقوب السوداء . أما المناطق الخارجية من النجم والأقل كثافة فيحدث بها إنفجار هائل يطلق عليه المستعر الأعظم الذي يصبح أكثر تألقا في مجرته عن بقية النجوم بها . ويلقي المستعر بعناصره الثقيلة والغازات في المجرات لتكون نجوما جديدة يطلق عليها الجيل الثاني أو الثالث التي تتكون في النزع الأخير من النجم المستعر. والشمس من هذا الجيل وقد تكونت منذ خمسة آلاف مليون سنة من هذه الغازات في مجرتها. كما تكونت من غازات وعناصر المستعرات الأقدم بالمجرة .وقد تشكلت من حولها الكواكب بما فيها الأرض من عناصرها الثقيلة لتدور حولها حتي الآن . لهذا يطلق علي المستعرات العظمي المطابخ الكونية .وتعتبر المستعرات العظمي مفتاح الكون متمثلا في موت النجوم وهو من أكبر غوامضه. رغم أنها تظهر كيف نشأت مادة الحياة فيه.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

17- إعادة إكتشاف (الكون الخادع)..!!


يسود إعتقاد جدلي موسع حول نظريات إينشتين وغيره من علماء الفيزياء الفلكية حول ما صاغوه من نظريات وفرضيات صاغ من خلالها العلماء الفلكيون بالقرن العشرين علم الفلك الحديث الذي يعتبر في نظر علماء المستقبليات علما تحت البحث والتحري وقابلا للتعديل والتغيير.وقد إستهواني فيما طالعته مؤخرا نظرة كاتب علمي تناول النظريات الفلكية المعاصرة بالشرح والتأويل والتجريح لأهم نظريتين في الفلك وهما النسبية وتمدد المجرات والكون. ونشر الكاتب (جيرولد ثاكر) هذه الدراسات في كتابه المثير (الكون الخادع). وفيه نظرة ثورية للكون الماثل أمام ناظرينا . ولأهمية الكتاب آثرت تسليط الضوء عليه ولاسيما وأنه يعارض موازين وحسابات فلكية قبلها علماء الفلك الحديث علي عواهنها. والكاتب ليس بعالم فلك ولكنه قاريء لعلومه طوال خمسين عاما ولاسيما وأن معظم نظرياته وفرضياته الحديثة عبارة عن حدسيات وافتراضات منها منطقي ومنها شبه منطقي . وهي ليست ثوابت مؤكدة ولكنها نظريات محتملة تخضع للنقد والتأويل ولاسيما وأن الفلك كتاب مفتوح مازال علماؤه يتصفحونه علي مكث ولم يبلغوا فيه شيئا يذكر أو يقينا مجزما رغم أنه ماثل لناظرينا. وماخفي فيه كان أعظم . وهذه النظرة الواقعية تجعل كوننا وعاء مغلقا لايكشف عن ستره أو أعماق ما في جوفه . فنراهم يوغلون فيه برفق كأنهم عميان يتحسسون فيلا عملاقا . وقال أيضا :هناك أشياء غير مقبولة في الفلك جعلت علماءه يعتقدون فيها رغم أنها لاتصدق وغير معقولة. ودعا علماء الفلك لإعادة النظر في المفاهيم والإفتراضات الفلكية الحديثة. لأن معظمها هراء علمي. ولقد أثار الكاتب فيما أثاره عدة مسائل حول نظريات إينشتين وزملائه من أساطين الفيزياء الفلكية والرياضيات الحديثة .. وتناولها من خلال البحث والتقصي والنظرة المنطقية والتحليلية والإقناعية . ويقول في مقدمة كتابه : لقد أصبحت مقتنعا بأن الكون مختلف كثيرا عما صوره لنا علماء الفلك . وقال أيضا : قد يكون الكون ساكنا ولايوجد ثمة إعتقاد بأن الإنفجار الكبير قد حدث ليكون بداية لظهوره وأن الكوزارات ليست نائية لاتبث طاقات عالية ولايوجد شيء إسمه الثقب الأسود الهائل وأن الفلكيين تجاهلوا إنحناء الضوء بواسطة حقول الجاذبية بالكون . ولو صحت هذه النظرة ستقلب نظريات إينشتين ودبللر وهبل رأسا علي عقب . مما سيكون هذا بمثابة ثورة فلكية ستشكل فلك القرن الواحد والعشرين. فنري الكاتب (ثاكر ) يضع عدة تساؤلات محيرة فيقول : هل المجرات وعناقيد النجوم حقيقية ؟. والكون أيضا قد يكون غير متمد د والإنفجار الكبير خرافة صورها علماء الفلك وزينوها لنا .وعرض الكاتب نظرة جديدة لمفهوم الجاذبية . وهل عناقيد النجوم والمجرات حقيقية أم وهم بصري ؟. وماهي النجوم العظمي Super stars ؟.
و ضع (ثاكر) قائمة ببعض المغالطات الفلكية في صدر بحثه الشيق . وهي تدعو للتساؤل , فقال : - إذا كانت الإزاحة الحمراء في طيف ضوء الكوزارات حسب نظرية (تأثير دوبللر) حقيقة ؟. فهذا معناه أنها تبتعد عنا بسرعة 99,99%من سرعة الضوء . وتستهلك طاقة خيالية لتصل لهذه السرعة . ففي معجل (سيكلترون) نجده يستهلك طاقة كهروبائية تعادل ماتستهلكه مدينة ليسرع بعض الذرات به لتصل لهذه السرعة. - وإذا كانت الكوزرات تعتبر أقل حجما نسبيا (عرضها بضعة شهور ضوئية وليس سنة ضوئية مثلا). ورغم هذه الضآلة تبث طاقة تعادل طاقة كل بلايين البلايين من المجرات الكونية مجتمعة . وهذا ما يجعلها مازالت لغزا حتي الآن. - إذا كان يعتقد أن الكوزارات تبعد عنا بحوالي 20 بليون سنة ضوئية ؟. فهذا معناه أنها أقدم من عمر الكون الذي قدره العلماء 15 بليون سنة ضوئية حيث كان الإنفجار الكبير . - إذا كان عمر كل الكوازارات بلا يين السنين الضوئية ؟. فكيف كان لبعضها حركة منتظمة ؟. وعلي الأقل لو كانت مسافة كوازار واحد صحيحة بينما يتحرك عبر السموات بسرعة تقدر 5000مرة سرعة الضوء !!. فهذا معناه أن قياس بعده خطأ. - لماذا لاتوجد كوازرات قريبة منا ؟. - عام 1998 . لاحظ الفلكيون مفجر الأشعة الكونية (Cosmic- ray burster) . وأعلنوا أنه يطلق طاقة تعادل ثانية من الطاقة التي يبثها 10 بليون تريليون نجم مجتمعة بالكون. ويوجد هذا المفجرللأشعة الكونية علي بعد 12بليون سنة ضوئية. لكن هذا التقدير المذهل سوف يختفي لو أن بعد المجرات أقل مما قدرحاليا . - يعتقد الفلكيون أن هناك ثمة ثقوبا سوداء هائلة في قلوب المجرات .ولها شدة جاذبية تفوق بلا يين المرات شدة جاذبية الشمس . ورغم هذا فالفلكيون لم يجدوا ثقبا واحدا للآن حتي ولوكان ثقبا صغيرا . وليس لديهم فكرة مطلقة عن جسم كبير قد تكون خلال عمر الكون المديد . - أعلن الفلكيون أن 90 –99%من كتلة الكون مفقودة أو غير مرئية . لهذا لايمكنهم العثور عليها . لأنها كما يقول (ثاكر) غير موجودة أصلا . - حسب نظرية الإنفجار الكبير فإن عمر الكون 15 بليون سنة . ويقول (ثاكر): إنه من المستحيل أن هيئة الكون من مجرات وعناقيد مجراتية وغيرهما قد تكونت في هذه الفترة القصيرة نسبيا . وهذا وحده كاف لإظهار عدم مصداقية نظرية الإنفجار الكبير . - أتخذ الفلكيون الأشعة الخلفية الكونية كبرهان علي وقوع الإنفجار الكبير. لكن الأشعة لابد وأن تكون كثيفة لمضاهاة تكثف Clumpiness الكون . - النوابض تعتبر نجوما نترونية دوارة . ولو كان هذا صحيحا . فإن الكثير منها قطره 10 ميل وتسير بحركة مغزلية 600مرة في الثانية . وبهذا المعدل من الدوران فإن سطحها سيرحل بسرعة تعادل50%من سرعة الضوء . - والفلكيون لايعرفون مطلقا من أين جاءت الأشعة الكونية العالية الطاقة الفائقة.
قانون هبل
لقد شكلت نظرية (هبل) حول تمدد الكون ومعها نظرية الإنفجار الكبير أسس الفلك الحديث منذ سبعين عاما. ففي عام 1926 صاغ إدوين هبل نظريته عندما تفحص طيف أشعة مجرات بعيدة حتي ولو كانت خافتة . ووجد فيها علاقة غير عادية حيث لاحظ تزحزح طيف كل مجرة إلي نهاية الجانب الذي فيه لون الطيف الأحمر. وقال هبل أن المجرات الخافتة أبعد مجرات الكون . ولو كان هذا صحيحا كما يقول (ثاكر) فإن المجرة كلما بعدت فإن الإزاحة للجانب الأحمر بالطيف تكون كبيرة . وهناك ثلاثة إحتمالات كان يعتقد أنها سبب إزاحة اللون الأحمر بالضوء من الأجسام البعيدة . لأن أشعة الضوء من الأجرام البعيدة كالمجرات عندما تمر في الفضاء الخالي بالكون. فإنها تتفاعل مع أشياء تجعلها تفقد كميات كبيرة من الطاقة في مسارها نحو الأرض . وهذه الطاقة المفقودة سوف تري كإزاحة حمراء في الضوء المستقبل . لهذا فإن الضوء الوافد من مجرات بعيدة خلال الفضاء منذ ملايين السنين قبل أن يصل للأرض حيث يوجد متسع من الوقت لوقوع التفاعلات. لكن بعض العلماء يعتقدون أن هذه التفاعلات تسبب تشتيت الضوء مما يزيد في أحجام الأجسام البعيدة أشبه برؤيتنا للضوء المبهر لكشافات السيارات في الضباب . لكن لايلاحظ في هذه الحالة أي إتساع . لهذا لايظن الفلكيون أن هذه الحالة سبب الإزاحة للون الأحمر . لكن قانون(هبل) طبق أولا لقياس مسافات المجرات حسب الإزاحة الحمراء الضئيلة لأطياف أضوائها . وعندما إكتشفت الإزاحة الحمراء لأطياف أضواء الكوازارات . طبق هذا القانون عليها تلقائيا و بدون تدقيق لتحديد مسافاتها. فلو ظهر أن قانون هبل لاينطبق علي هذه الكوازارات . فإن الغموض الذي يكتنفها سوف يختفي . وفي نظرية النسبية بين إينشتين أن سحب الجاذبية لشعاع ضوء عندما يترك جسما كالشمس فإنه يفقد جزءا صغيرا من طاقته نطلق عليه إزاحة حمراء . . وهذا أشبه بسحب الجاذبية الأرضية لصاروخ عندما ينطلق من فوق الأرض . والمشكلة أن المجرات بعيدة جدا عن قياس الإزاحة الحمراء . لأنها تقاس من مجرات نائية مما يولد هذه الإزاحةالتي تعتمد علي وظيفة الكتلة وقطر الجسم دون تأثير للمسافة . وتأثير (دوبلر) نجده في جسم كنجم يقترب من الأرض حيث نجد أن تردد ضوئه الذي نستقبله منه يزداد قليلا وينزاح قليلا أيضا ناحية نهاية الشريط باللون الأزرق بالطيف . ويطلق علي هذه الإزاحة إزاحة ناحية الأزرق . وهذه الإزاحة لوحظت في كثير من النجوم والمجرات القريبة . وعلي العكس لو تحرك النجم بعيدا عن الأرض . فإن تردد الضوء يقل وينزاح قليلا لنهاية اللون الأحمر بالطيف كما بينه (هبل). وهذا يؤكد أن المجرات البعيدة فقط هي التي تظهر الإزاحة الحمراء . لكنه بين أن كل المجرات كلما بعدت عنا في كل الإتجاهات كلما زادت إزاحة طيف ضوئها ناحية اللون الأحمر .وتبدو وكأنها تتحرك بعيدا بسرعات أكبر من المجرات القريبة . ويبدو الكون يتمدد كالبالونة عند نفخها بسبب تأثير إنفجار كوني . لهذا نجد أن نظرية ( تأثير دوبلر) لم تثبت كتفسير لتأثير (هبل). ولكنها أصبحت فرضية بديلة لدي علماء الفلك خلال السبعين سنة الماضية . تأثير (شيبرو)
نظرية تمدد الكون التي ذكرها (هبل) جعلت علماء الفلك يوعزونه هذا التمدد إلي الإنفجار الكبير . ويعتبرون كوننا بقايا هذا الحدث العظيم الذي وقع في الزمن السحيق . ورجح العلماء أنهم لو عادوا بالزمن سوف يعلمون الكثير عن مسألة خلق الكون وكيف وأين نشأ؟. وهذا يرجح من خلال إنكماشه علي ذاته . والفلكيون يعتمدون علي نظرية تمدد الكون والإزاحة الحمراء وعلاقتها بالمجرات البعيدة . ولو إهتدوا إلي تفسير آخر . فلن يكون لنظرية الإنفجار الكبير للكون وجود . وهذا الإتجاه المعاكس نجده في نظرية تأثير (شيبرو) حيث فسر فيها الإزاحة الحمراء لضوء الأجرام السماوية . وهو عالم شهير بمعهد التكنولوجيا بجامعة ماشوسيست . فنراه يقول : حسب نظرية النسبية العامة لإينشتين . فإن موجة الضوء تعتمد علي شدة وقوة الجاذبية التي تقع عليها في مسارها . لأن سرعة الضوء تقل عندما تمر بحقل جاذبية . وقد لاحظ (شيبرو) أن إشارات الرادار التي ترسل من الأرض لكوكبي الزهرة وعطارد لتعود كصدي إلينا قد تأخرت 200 ميكروثانية ( 0،002ثانية) بسبب تأثير جاذبية الشمس وكان معدل التباطؤ في سرعة الإشارة الرادارية يزداد كلما إقتربت من الشمس . وهذا التأخير أظهر صحة النظرية النسبية لإينشتين . وأطلق علي هذه التجربة (تأثير شيبرو). ولما كان مركبتا الفضاء (مارينر 6ومارينر 7) يدوران حول المريخ لتصويره بالألوان كان يرسل اليهما إشارات راديوهية. ولوحظ تأخيرزمن عودتها و وصولها للأرض . ويطلق علي تأثير (شيبرو) التمدد الجاذبي للزمن Gravitational time dilatation. والضوء يفقد سرعته وطاقته عندما يمر بحقل جاذبية مما يسفر عن إزاحة حمراء في طيفه .وهذا مايطلق عليه تأثير طويل المديLong-range effect الذي يبين إنحناء الضوء بواسطة شدة جاذبية الشمس والأجرام الكبيرة . وتأثير قصير المدي effect Short- rangeالذي يتلاشي بسرعة عندما يبتعد شعاع الضوء. لكن تأثير العالم (شيبرو) يعتبر تأثيرا طويل المدي والذي بين فيه أن تأخر الزمن يقل عكسيا حسب المسافة وبعد مسار الضوء عن مركز الشمس أو الجرم . أي أن تأثير (شيبرو) يقل عكسيا حسب المسافة . ويعلق (ثاكر) علي هذا بقوله : تصور ضوءا يبث من مجرة تبعد عنا مائة مليون سنة ليصل إلينا بعد مائة مليون سنة . فلو سار هذه المسافة طوال هذه السنين المديدة بلا كلل بإتجاه الأرض . فسوف يمر خلال حقل جاذبية بالفضاء الخارجي عبارة عن تجمع جاذبية كل نجم ومجرة يمر به خلال مساره . وحسب نظرية تأثير (شيبرو) . فإن الضوء سوف ينتابه تباطؤ تراكمي صغير بسبب الجاذبية التي سوف تؤثر عليه في مساره الطويل المدي . . وهذا الضوء ستقل طاقته مما يظهر له إزاحة حمراء في طيفه ليس بسبب بعد مصدره بالمجرة الوافد منها . أي أن الإزاحة الحمراء تزيد ببعد مصدره بسبب الجاذبية التي تقلل من طاقته . وهذا ما لاحظه (هبل) إلا أن هذا ليس سببه تأثير (دوبلر) أو تمدد الكون كما قال (هبل) أو الإنفجار الكبير كما يرجح الفلكيون حاليا . فقد ايكون هناك قوة جاذبية خفية في الفضاء الخارجي البعيد تنبعث من الأجرام البعيدة لتحدث هذه الإزاحة الحمراء في طيف الضوء تساوي ما سبق وأن قيس في طيف ضوء المجرات البعيدة . لكن هذا ليس واقعا حقيقيا كما يقول (ثاكر) . لأن علماء الفلك قد درسوا حركة المجرات في سيرها بالكون . فوجدوا أنها تتأثر بحقول الجاذبية للمجرات الأخري التي تبعد عنها ملايين السنين الضوئية .وهذا ما لاحظوه فعلا من خلال الإختلافات ثنائية القطب Dipole variations. وهذه الظاهرة تشكل زيادة طفيفة جدا في الحرارة للأشعة الخلفية للكون عندما ترحل بإتجاه الأرض. وتنقص طاقتها في الإتجاه المعاكس لحركة الأرض . وهذه المقاييس الثنائية القطب يمكن الإستعانة بها في تحديد سرعة الأرض في مدارها حول الشمس وهذه السرعة معروفة لدينا حاليا . إلا أن إتجاه وسرعة حركة نظامنا الشمسي ككل تتناسب مع سرعة وحركة مجرتنا . وهذا شيء لم يسبق لنا قياسه بدقة ولاسيما قياس حركتها بالنسبة للمجرات البعيدة عنها . لكن الدراسات بينت أن مجرتنا تسحب بإتجاه مجرات هيدرا وقنطورس وفيرجو . وبسبب هذا السحب الجاذبي المؤتلف . نري مجرتنا تتجه بإتجاه هذه المجرات البعيدة الجاذبة لها بسرعة أكبر من مليون ميل في الساعة. وهذا سببه التأثير التراكمي لحقول جاذبيتها الهائلة . رغم أنها تبتعد عن مجرتنا بمائة مليون سنة ضوئية . لهذا لايمكن تجاهل قوي الجاذبية في الكون أو إهمالها . رغم أن قوة جاذبية هذه المجرات البعيدة تعتبر قوة قصيرة المدي نسبيا والتي تقل مع مربع السرعة . وعلي هذا كما يقول (ثاكر) . نجد أن تأثير (شيبرو) ( التأخير الجاذبي للزمن ) وكما توقعه إينشتين .. يجعل الضوء الوافد من المجرات البعيدة يفقد طاقته مما يسفر عن الإزاحة الحمراء في طيفه . لكن كمية الإزاحة تعتمد علي المسافة وبعد المجرات . وما قاله (شيبرو) لايعتبر جزءا من مفهوم نظرية (هبل) حول تمدد الكون وقياس بعد المجرات إلا أن (ثاكر) لا يطبقه علي بعد الكوازارات . إلا أن (شيبرو ) قد بين أن الإزاحة الحمراء بطيف الضوء القادم من أغوار الفضاء الخارجي ليست بسبب تأثير (دوبلر) أو السرعات المتتابعة للضوء . واعتبره نتيجة طبيعية لتأثير حقول الجاذبية بين المجرات التي يمر بها الضوء مما يؤثر علي إنتشاره. ويعلق (ثاكر)علي هذا قائلا :إن تأثير (شيبرو) لاينطبق إلا علي الإزاحات الحمراء الصغيرة . ولا ينطبق علي الإزاحات الحمراء في أطياف الكوازارات التي تتطلب حقولا مغناطيسية شديدة بين المجرات . موجات الجاذبية هناك عامل ثان غير تأثير حقل الجاذبية بين المجرات وتأثيره علي فقدان الضوء لطاقته لم يؤخذ في الإعتبار.وهو موجات الجاذبية التي أشار إليها إينشتين عندما قال : أن أي جسم يقوم بالتسارع بسبب قوي الجاذبية يبث موجات جاذبية تفقده طاقته . ففوتون ضوء عندما يمر في عمق الفضاء الخارجي يتسارع بقوي الجاذبية . ويبث موجات جاذبية تفقده طاقة يتولد عنها إزاحة حمراء في طيفه .والفوتون أصغر وحدة طاقة وله تردد خاص . وكلما حمل طاقة قل طوله . من هنا نجد أن قانون (هبل)الذي بين أن الإزاحة الحمراء في أطياف أضواء المجرات لها صلة بمسافاتها . لكن هذه الإزاحة كما يقول (ثاكر) ليست بسبب تأثير (دوبلر) . ولكنها بسبب تأثير حقول الجاذبية علي الضوء حول المجرات. مما لايدعونا للقول بأن المجرات تتباعد أو تتمدد أو أن ثمة إنفجارا كبيرا قد حدث من أصله وأسفر عنه ظهور الكون.وخلص (ثاكر) من هذا الإفتراض أن الإزاحة الحمراء بطيف الضوء القادم لنا من أغوار الفضاء الخارجي سببها جاذبية المجرات التي يمر بها وان المجرات البعيدة لاتبتعد عنا أو عن المجرات المجاورة لها . وليس هناد سبب يدعونا لأن نقر بأن ثمة إنفجارا كبيرا قد حدث. كما أن مسافات وبعد الكوازارات لاتخضع لمقياس قانون (هبل) . فهي أقرب مايكون منا بخلاف ما يظنه الفلكيون . عدسة الجاذبية يقول (ثاكر) أن النجوم السوبر بالكون هي مجرد نجوم عادية قلوبها تتأجج حرارة . وتظهر بفعل قوي جاذبيتها العالية التي تفوق شدة جاذبية الشمس ملايين المرات .ولها تأثيرها علي الضوء القادم من خلفها سواء من نجوم عظمي( سوبر) أو أجرام سماوية أخري . فينحني في مساره .والفلكيون تجاهلوا قوة جاذبية النجم السوبر والتي ستضاعف صور النجم . وهذا ما جعل (ثاكر) يرجح أن بعض أو معظم أو ربما كل عناقيد النجوم والمجرات عبارة عن صور بصرية تولدت من تأثير الجاذبية الكونية وأطلق علي هذا التأثير العدسة الجاذبيتيةGravitational lens أو إنزياح الضوء الجاذبيتاتي . ولتوضيح التاثير الهندسي لهذه العدسة . نجدها عبارة عن نجم سوبر له قوة جاذبية هائلة ووراءه منطقة أطلق عليها (ثاكر) قمع الصورة المتعددة Multiple- image funnel . وهو عبارة عن مساحة قمعية الشكل نشأت من النجم السوبر وتمتد إلي مالا نهاية . وزاوية قمة القمع هي الزاوية الكبري التي عندها الضوء ينزاح عن مساره عند سطح النجم السوبر بدرجة 30 –40 درجة أو أكثر . وبعتمد هذا القمع علي عدسة الجاذبية التي تولد صورتين لكل نجم في هذه المنطقة . منهما صورة سوف تبدو لنا قريبة جدا من هذا النجم السوبر . لأنها تتأثر بحقل جاذبيته والثانية لن تتأثر بحقل هذه الجاذبية مما يجعلها تري بعيدا عن النجم في مكان آخر بالقمع .ونجد أن نجوما كثيرة تقع داخل نطاق قمع صورتي نجم سوبر . لهذا نري صورا متعددة منها به وكأنها عنقود يتجمع حول هذا النجم. فالعنقود الكروي (توسكاني)لو نظرنا لصورته سنجده يبعد عنا 13,40 سنة ضوئية. وقطره كما يبدو لنا لايتعدي قطر قمرنا لكنه في الواقع يحتل بالسماء مساحة تعادل 120 سنة ضوئية . وهذه الصورة بلا شك لنجم سوبر قوة جاذبيته بليون مرة جاذبية شمسنا . وهذه الصور التي تبدو لنا وكأنها نجوم عبارة عن صور إنزياحية جاذبيتية لنجوم تقع وراء نجم سوبر داخل قمعه المتعدد الصور والذي يقع خلفه . إلا أن كل صورة نجم ليس لها صورة أخت منزاحة بعيدا عنه كما في النجم السوبرولكنها صورة إنعكاسية لإتجاهه.. لهذا النجم السوبر يظهر في تلسكوباتنا كعنقود كروي . وهذه الرؤية البصرية تنطبق علي 200 عنقودا كرويا في مجرتنا درب التبانة وآلاف العناقيد الكروية الموجودة بالمجرات المجاورة والتي تعتبر عناقيد نجومها وصورها تتركز فوق نجم سوبر . وهذا مايجعل كل من هذه الصور في حركة دائرية عشوائية وغير متزامنة كما نراها في المجرات . والصور التجمعية في هذه العناقيد الكروية نجد ضوءها أكثر إحمرارا بالنسبة للنجوم الفردية في مجرة درب التبانة. وهذا الإحمرار قرينة علي عمرها . فالصور التجمعية بالعناقيد الكروية وهما سرابيا بصريا بتأثير الجاذبية الهائلة بقلب النجم السوبر . وهذا يفسر لنا وجود النجوم الزرقاء التي تشاهد مع الصور النجمية داخل العنقود الكروي والتي تبدو أنها أصغر عمرا من النجوم حولها . وفي هذه العناقيد الكروية نجد أن نجومها أكبر كثافة من النجوم في المجرة او المجرات الأخري البعيدة . وهذه الكثافة العالية متوقعة لو ان الذي نشاهده صورا حقيقية لنجوم بعيدة داخل القمع المتعدد الصور . فليس قياس الكثافة في هذه الحالة له حدودا .مما يجعل الثقوب السوداء التي يظن أنها تقع في مركز كثير من المجرات لاتعتبر ثقوبا سوداء بالمرة , لأنها عبارة عن نجوم سوبر . و عناقيد النجوم ليست عناقيد نجوم حقيقية. ولكنها عناقيد صور نجوم بعيدة تولدت بتأثير عدسة الجاذبية لنجم سوبر . فنظرية تأثير عدسة الجاذبية سوف تحدد ملامح المجرات البيضاوية والعنقودية مما سيظهرها كخدع بصرية أو وهم منظور. لأننا لاننظر لها مباشرة ولكننا نري صورها المنزاحة عن مسار ضوئها بواسطة عدسة الجاذبية لتري حسب دوران النجم السوبر حول محوره وحسب رؤيتنا له وموقعها داخل قمعه المتعدد الصور . لهذا نجد أن المجرات والعناقيد تظهر لنا حلزونية او بيضاوية أو كروية حول إتجاه محور دوران النجم السوبر إلينا. رغم أنها ليست تجمعا للنجوم فقط ولكن لصورها أيضا . ولو كان محور دوران النجم السوبر في إتجاه نظرنا من فوق الأرض . فإن حقل جاذبيته في جانبه المقابل لنا سوف يقترب من الأرض بينما يبتعد عنها من جانبه الآخر. والضوء القادم إلينا من الصورالنجمية البعيدة والذي سيمر من حقل الجاذبية المقابل للأرض سوف ينزاح بطيفه ناحية اللون الأزرق ليكون فيه إزاحة زرقاءBlue-shift والضوء القادم من الجانب الآخر من النجم ويمر بحقل الجاذبية حوله ينزاح بطيفه للون الأحمر . لهذا مايقال عن دوران النجوم حول مركز المجرة وهما . لأننا نعتمد علي لون الطيف الأحمر أو الأزرق لصور نجمية زائفة لنري نجوما بعيدة سواء في عناقيدها أو مجراتها . وقد أوجدتها عدسة الجاذبية لنجم سوبر يدور حول نفسه له قوة جاذبية هائلة. وهذا ما يجعل أعداد النجوم بالسماء تقل كثيرا عما نعده أو نتوقعه . الجاذبية الكونية يقال أن الجاذبية خاصية دائمة للمادة .لأن شدة الجاذبية تتناسب طرديا مع كتلتها. فكيلوجرام ذهب تعادل قوة جاذبيته قوة جاذبية كيلوجرام خشب. وقالبان من الطوب بهما قوة جاذبية ضعف قوة جاذبية قالب طوب واحد. لهذا نجد أن الجاذبية بكل عنصر تزيد كلما زادت كتلته . وقد تعلمنا أن الجاذبية ثابتة إلا أننا لانعلم عنها كثيرا . فالشمس والنجوم السوبر تفوق شدة جاذبياتها كتلات موادها أو عناصرها . فقوة جاذبية الشمس تنتج من خلال مكونين هما مادة الشمس ذاتها والكميات الضخمة من الأنوية الحرة Free nuclei بقلبها المشتعل و التي هي عبارة عن ذرات عناصر فقدت إلكتروناتها من مداراتها حول أنويتها لتصبح موجبة الشحنة فتظل في تنافر مستمر. لهذا تعتبر الشمس نجما أعظم (سوبر) . لهذا النجوم السوبر قوة جاذبياتها تفوق أوزانها (كتلاتها). وكان يظن أن النوابض Pulsars عبارة عن نجوم نترونية دوارة وتبث طاقتها النبضية (600 نبضة في الثانية) بإتجاه الشمس. ويظن أن قطرها 10 ميل وتدور في حركة مغزلية (600مرة / ثانية) بسرعة تقدر 50%من سرعة الضوء .ويقال أن النجم الإلكتروني هو بقايا نجم عادي إستنفد كل وقوده حتي يبرد ويتقلص لتعتصر كل ذراته بقوي الجاذبية . ويقول (ثاكر) في نظريته الإتحاد النووي للجاذبية Nuclear binding of gravity أن الأنوية عندما تتمدد بإحكام فإن شدة جاذبيتها تقل . وبدون الجاذبية فإن النجم النتروني لن يحافظ علي هيئته وينفجر نتيجة القوة النافرة للأنوية المدمجة الموجبة الشحنة بسبب وجود البروتونات وعدم وجود الإلكترونات السالبة حولها . وعندما ينفجر النجم الإلكتروني ستصبح الأنوية الموجبة حرة وطليقة لتعود الجاذبية لكتلته ثانية ولتتجمع معا سويا بسرعة لتكوين نجم نتروني جديد . وهذه الدورة من التجمع والإنفجار لانهائية . وهذا يجعله نجما نترونا نابضا لايدور. وأخيرا .. هذا عرض لملامح الكون كما سيراه علماء الفلك خلال عدة قرون قادمة مما سيجعله كونا مثبرا عندما يفصح لنا عن بعض مكنوناته التي لاتنهي ليلهث العلماء وراء مجاهيله وبلا نهاية


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

18- شواهد (الكون الأعظم)


مازال العلماء نظرتهم للكون كمن يفتشون عن إبرة فوق سطح الأرض للوصول إلي أصله وفصله وقد ترامي أمامهم بأبعاده المذهلة . ويحاولون تحديد عمره وإعمار أجرامه من خلال العناصر الكيماوية وأعمار النجوم القديمة والنجوم القزمية البيضاء ومخلفات النجوم العملاقة الحمراء التي بعد مواتها تلفظ قشرتها الخارجية بالفضاء ليبقي قلبها ليصبح نجما قزميا أبيض. وهذاالبحث سمه إن شئت لونا من الخيال العلمي أو لونا من ألوان العلم الإفتراضي . لأنه يتناول أطروحة نظرية الكون الأعظم Supreme) cosmos) وهي ليست نظرية إفتراضية فحسب . بل نظرة إحتمالية مستقبلية لها دلالاتها المنطقية والحدسية في فلك الألفية الرابعة أو الخامسة حيث ستتغير نظرتنا للكون . فقد يعتبر كوننا كوينا ضمن مجموعة أكوان (Multiverse ) تدور في فلك كون كبير (Macro-cosmos). وكان الفلاسفة قديما يعتقدون أن الفوقية بالسماء تضم ملكوت الله حيث توجد عوالم أخري مجهولة وما ألقي الضوء علي هذه النظرة رحلة الإسراء والمعراج لرسولنا العظيم وما شاهده فيها كان عظيما . لكن نظرة العلم إليها يعتبر ضربا من الميتافيزقيا المجهولة ومن المعميات والمبهمات التي لاتخضع للتفسير أو التبرير أو التقرير . لأنها محجوبة عن نظر العلماء عكس الطبيعة (الفيزياء) فهي تخضع لقوانين يتعاملون معها. فتصوروا من خلالها الأشكال المحتملة لكوننا وهيئته . فإذا كان علماء الفلك والفضاء ضعاف الرؤية في كوننا فما بالهم بالنسبة لما وراء الطبيعة خلف ستر الكون المنظور . فهم عميان يتحسسون فيلا تائهين في عدة بلايين من السنين الضوئية . لأنهم مازالوا في رؤيتهم الضبابية يتعاملون مع الماضي القريب حسب أقصي مدي لرؤيتهم التلسكوبية . وما يقال عن عمر الكون وبدايته ونشأته وتطوره وتمدده وإنتفاخه وتسارعه كلها فرضيات متباينة كانت حصادا فلكيا بالقرن العشرين .ودفع العلماء ثمنا باهظا للتعرف علي ماضي كوننا ولم يدفعوا إلا النذر اليسير للتعرف علي مستقبله. فما هي السماء ؟ وما هو الفضاء ؟. فالسماء تسمو فوقنا وتتعالي إلي مايقال باللا منتهي الكوني وتضم الأ جرام . والفضاء نسبي لكن أدق وصف له أنه حيز يضم الكون المنظور واللامنظور ككل . ولقد خلق كوننا وحتي الآن لايعرف فصله من أصله . أو من أين جاء ؟أو هل هو جزء من منظومة كون أعظم ؟ . وإن صحت هذه النظرية فهذا معناه أن مفهوم الزمن سيتغير لأنه سيتناول زمن الوجود الكوني للكون الأم . لأن السرمدية تضم العدم والوجود. وهي الزمان الذي علمه عند الله . وإذا كان العقل البشري تائها في فهم كوننا المنظور فما بالنا في بقية الكون الأم اللامنظور . ففي الزمن نجد العلماء لتحديد عمر كوننا تائهين في عدة بلايين من السنين الضوئبة لتسنينه فما بالهم لو تعاملوا مع بلايين البلايين من بلايين السنين الضوئبية ليحددوا عمر الكون الأعظم ؟. وأكبر المسائل التي يدور حولها جدل العلماء الفيز يائيين والكونيين حول المسافات والسرعة والزمن . لكن القوانين الطبيعية الكونية نجدها ثابتة لاتتغير سواء أكنا فوق الأرض أو بالسماء أو حتي في الكون الأعظم المفترض . لأن هذه القوانين منطقية . فإذا كان العقل البشري قاصرا عن إستيعاب أو فهم كوننا الظاهر للعيان فما بال الكون الأعظم الخفي فيما وراء كوننا ؟. وفيما وراء مدي رؤيتنا ومرمي أبصارنا . كما أن ثمة أحداثا ما زالت تقع بكوننا ولا ينكرها علماء الكون ولايستطيعون تفسيرها أو إخضاعها لقوانين الفيزياء (الطبيعة) . فهم قليلو العلم لأن فوق كل ذي علم عليم . وأنهم قليلو الحيلة أيضا .. لأن الطبيعة الكونية أبعد من مرمي رؤيتهم و مدي أبصارهم مما جعلهم غير قادرين علي فهم الكون من حولهم أو إستيعاب كينونته لأن عقولهم لاتستطيع أن تسيغ من أمره إلا النذر اليسير . فالكون في ظلام سرمدي وليل أبدي ومعظمه فراغ بارد يضم المجرات والنجوم بها والعناقيد المجراتية والسدم والثقوب السوداء وطاقة جاذبيته . ونشاهد مادة الكون تشكل أجزاء مضيئة تظهر كالزبد فوق أمواج هذا الفضاء الكوني وبأعداد لاتقدر ولاتحصي . ومنها مايتجول وحيدا أو معزولا عن جيرانه . ومنها مايشكل تجمعات عنقودية معتمة تندفع في تمددها إلي مالانهاية خلال ظلام كوني شاسع . ويعتبر الكون هو الوجود سواء أكان في الماضي أو الحاضر أو حتي في المستقبل. لهذا أسراره تدعونا إلي التفكير أو الشك أو التخيل . ففيه حقائق مذهلة وعلاقات كونية تبادلية تتسم بالإتقان . ويعتبر بداية ظهور الكون ونشأته بالنسبة لنا و أعظم حدث في الوجود حسب تصورنا .لأننا لم نر كونا آخر لنضاهيه به . وهذه قد تكون نظرة أفقية ضيقة أو قاصرة تتدني لو إكتشفنا أن كوننا ليس قريدا في الوجود أو أنه كونا متناهيا بالنسبة لمنظومة كونية أكبر . لهذا سيصاب علماؤنا بنظرة وجودية لو إستطاعوا الخروج من آسار الكون أو التطلع إلي ماوراءه . علما بأننا مازلنا رغم تقدمنا العلمي سجناء منظومتنا الشمسية التي تعتبر حبوة بالنسبة لأبعاد الكون التي تقاس ببلايين البلايين من السنين الضوئية . و علماؤنا نجدهم تائهين في كوننا الذي يرحل في الفضاء المترامي بالزمن القصي حيث يمضي لتدبير أمره بعدما كان عدما . فكان بظهوره للوجود آية كبري بعدما كان أمره كن فيكون . فأصبح في كينونته لايستأني لحظة وإلاماد بما فيه ولم يتريث برهة وإلا أصبح عهنا منفوشا ولايستأخر في الزمن وإلا صار إلي مصير حتفي . فقدر له أن يتحيز في المجهول في حتمية لايعرف له فيها نهاية . وحسب نظرية الكون الأعظم التي نطرحها كمنظور علمي وفلكي ميتافيزيقي نجد فيها الزمان الحقيقي هو الدهر الكوني حيث يعتبر فيه زمان كوننا جزءا منه عندما ظهر في الوجود . لهذا يعتبر الفضاء الخارجي حوله أقدم منه . وكان العلماء قد تصوروا كوننا بالونة منتفخة . ولو تقلصت فإن كوننا سينطوي علي ذاته متراجعا فيصغر حجمه وتتكور مجراته ونجومه وتزيد كثافته ويصبح كونا معتصرا . فيقال : لقد ظهرت الدنيا كذ رة مدمجة ومنضغطة فريدة ويتيمة و متناهية الصغر. كما ظهرت الحياة لاحقا بعد بلايين السنين من عمر الكون كجزيء( دنا ) في خلية حية إنقسمت وتشكلت لتخرج منها بلايين الأحياء حاملة شفراتها الوراثية في بلايين جزيئات الدنا.وهذه الذرة الأولي تعادل كتلتها كتلة الكون الماثل أمام ناظرينا بمجراته الهائلة ونجومه العملاقة وسدمه الممتدة وطاقته الكونية الكامنة في أفلاكه .وعندما كان عمر الكون جزءا من ألف جزء من الثانية كان كل شيء فيه رغم تناهيه معتصرا وفي حجم ذرة. الصفر المطلق يلعب الرقم صفر دورا كبيرا بل وبارزا في الكون وهيئته . فالصفر المطلق الحراري علي مؤشر كالفن يعادل (-459,7 فرنهيت )حيث تتوقف فيه الحياة .وتعريف الصفر المطلق هو نقطة عامة لكل شيء في الفيزياء الكونية . فهناك الكتلة صفر والحرارة صفر والحجم صفر والطاقة صفر والجاذبية صفر . والصفر المطلق الحراري علي مقياس كالفن هو أبرد حرارة يصل إليها أي جسم . والكتلة صفر معناها أن الكثافة صفر لأي مادة. وفي الكون معناها نهاية الزمن ويتوقف مما لايمكن وصفه فيزيائيا .لأن كتلة الكون وكثافته ستصبحان صفرا. . ولو بلغ الكون صفرا علي مقياس كالفن فإن هذا معناه أن الحركة ستتوقف كاملا في الكون ليصبح كونا خامدا لاحراك فيه لأن مادته ستصل إلي برودة الصفر المطلق.لكن واقعيا لوإقتربت حرارة المادة من الصفر المطلق فإنها ستستمد الطاقة من حولها ولايمكن بهذا بلوغها درجة الصفر المطلق . لهذا طالما توجد مادة وحرارة بالكون فإنه لن يصل للحالة الحرارية صفر إلا لو وصل إلي درجة الصفر في كل أنحائه . ولو بلغ التمدد الكوني للصفر المطلق فهذا معناه أنه سيصبح كونا متجمدا بلاحراك . ولن يصبح فيه فضاء ظاهريا أو لايكون به فضاء من عدمه . لأنه سيصبح شريطا كونيا منضغطا علي ذاته وسيكون عبارة عن كتلة للمادة لاتصنف لمجرات أو نجوم وسيصبح كتلة مظلمة لاتري في الوجود وستختفي فيه الجاذبية. لهذا لن يكون للنظرية النسبيةحول الزمكان وجود كما تصوره إينشتين. لأن هذا الكون المنضغط لن يعيش في زمن أو مكان إينشتين . لأنه سيصبح في الزمن الوجودي التقليدي الذي نعيش فيه وسيصبح الكون في أبعاده الثلاثة . لأن البعد الرابع الذي يرتبط بالمسافة والسرعة وهو الزمن لن يكون له وجود . لأن الكون سيصبح كتلة لاتتمدد في الزمان والمكان. وينطبق عليه الهندسة الإقليدية والفراغية التقليدية .وسيصبح بأبعاده الثلاثة كالطول والعرض والإرتفاع إلي أن يغيره الله من حال إلي حال أو يدخل في مرحلة دورة تالية من الإنفجار والتمدد وإعادة تشكيله.

ماهو الزمن؟_2_
قال إينشتين : لوكان الكون بلامادة أو طاقة فإن الزمن لاوجود له . و يعتبر الزمن سمة الكون . فلقد بدأ مع بداية الإنفجار الكبيركما يقول العلماء. ولقد إسغرقت رحلة الإنسان مع الزمن عدة قرون وقد خضعت لحسابات دقيقة وتجارب عديدة. فلقد لاحظ الإنسان أن النباتات تخضع لمايسمي باليوم البيلوجي وهو يوم فسيولوجي وليس يوما فلكيا ويتسم بالإيقاع الحيوي داخل النبات أو الحيوان أو الطيور . لهذا أطلق عليه اليوم البيلوجي . فالنبات حساس للضوء أثناء النهار . لأنه يعرف متي يكون الليل أوالنهار . ونري بعض النباتات تطوي أوراقها في الظلام وتنشرها في الضوء .فنراها تأتلف مع ظلمة الليل وإمتداد النهار .وقد ملكت أمرها. وقد إكتشف الإنسان القديم الزمن مما حوله . فلاحظ أن الشمس تشرق صباحا وتغرب مساء . لهذا أوحت الطبيعة للإنسان بأهمية الوقت والزمن في وجودها . وقد لاحظ هذا من خلال ظواهر طبيعية . فلقد اعتبر النهار معاشا فكان يقوم مع أول ضوء ليسعي واعتبر الليل لباسا فكان يأوي لينام عندما يحل الظلام .ولاحظ دورة القمر فكان يراه هلالا ثم يراه بدرا ثم لايراه . وكان هذا توقيتا متزامنا ومتتابعا أمام ناظريه . ولاحظ دورة حيض المرأة كل شهر كما لاحظ دورة حياة النباتات من زراعة وتفتح الزهور والحصاد .ولاحظ أيضا مواسم المطروسقوط الثلوج ووقوع الفيضانات وهجرة الطيور . فأيقن أن في العالم حوله إيقاعات زمنية حياتية تفاعل معها ولفتت إنتباهة إلي أهمية الزمن في حياته وفي الظواهر الطبيعية التي كانت تتراءي له.وفي بدء الخليقة لم يكن يهمه سوي النهار والليل وكان يري دورة الشمس كاملة من الشرق عندما تشرق وترحل بالسماء ليراها في وسطها كما كان يراها تغرب تجاه الغرب . ومن هذا حدد الجهات الأصلية الأربعة من حوله . ثم أيقن أهمية تعرفه علي الزمن . فرآه إنعكاسا لدورات الشمس والقمر وتعاقب الفصول واعتبره دائرة تعاقبية كاملة . لأن الدوران فوق محيط دائرة يؤدي دائما لنقطة البداية . لهذا اعتبرت دورة الزمن تعاقبا أبديا حتي أن الفلاسفة القدماء أطلقوا عليه الزمن الدوري لهذا السبب. وكان الزمن مقياسا للحركة لأنه كان يعتبر بعدا كليا . لكنه تجرد من هذا المفهوم بعدما إعتبره الفلكيون الفيزيائيون إنسيابا إيقاعيا مطرد سواء كنا نياما أم أيقاظا . وسواء جرت الأشياء أو إستقرت . لهذا إعتبروه بعدا بذاته . فسموه الزمن الحقيقي أو الزمن المطلق أو الزمن الرياضي بعدما وضعوا له المعادلات الرياضية . كما لاحظوا أنه في الواقع محور في نسيج الطبيعة إذا اعتبرنا المكان محورا ثانيا فيه. ولم يعتبر العالم الرياضي ( ستيفان هوكينج ) الزمن كمطلق أوحد بالكون ولكنه إعتبر سرعة الضوء هي المطلق الأوحد فيه لأنها مؤكدة . فلايوجد سرعة بدون زمن رغم أن سرعة الضوء ثابتة لاتتغيرأبدا في الفضاء المفرغ . وكان (هوكينج) قد إعتبر نسبية أستاذه (إينشتين ) قد أقحمت علي كتل الأجرام الكبيرة بالكون خاصة وأن الجاذبية قد تؤثر علي الزمن أو الضوء فتطويهما . ففي وجود جسم نجمي كبير نجد أن الضوء يسافر لمسافة أبعد بين نقطتين بينما الزمن يبطيء. ويعتبر الزمن شيئا وهميا يصعب تعريفه . لكنه مسيرة الطبيعة لأنه يجعل الأشياء ضمن إطار الطبيعة لاتقع في وقت واحد . ويظن البعض أنه متمثل في دقات الساعة عكس علماء البيولوجيا . فتجدهم يعتبرونه دورات حياتية في النبات والحيوانات تتزامن مع الطبيعة . لكن إينشتين إعتبره بعدا رابعا في الكون كالطول والعرض والإرتفاع للأشياء . لأنه يعطي معني للأحداث وينظمها حتي لاتقع دفعة واحدة . إلا أنه يتأثر بحقل الجاذبية الكونية وبجاذبية الأجسام والأجرام السماوية بالكون . و في الفضاء غير المحدود الحيز وليس له جهات أصلية أربعة كما هي معروفة فوق الأرض فعندما نسافر فيه فإننا سنفقد الشعور بالحركة ولن نتعرف علي التوقيت فيه كما تعارفنا عليه فوق الأرض . لأن التوقيت لايمكن التعلرف عليه من خلال النجوم والكواكب من حولنا إلا لو إستقرينا فوقها ويصبح لنا توقيتا آخر غير توقيتنا . لأن توقيتنا ينبع من وجودنا فوق الأرض . لأن شعورنا بالزمن فوقها نابع من تعاقب الليل والنهار . وهذا الشعور لانحس به في الفضاء . كما أن الأحياء فوقها تمتلك ساعات داخلية ذاتية تنبئها بالوقت. وهذا يعتبر بعدا ثانيا بعد البعد المكاني الذي يحدد لنا الإرتفاع والإتساع . وعندما ننظر للفضاء فإننا لانري فيه سوي الماضي . أما الحاضر بمفهومه لدينا لاوجود له. لأن الحاضر هو زمن مكاني . وكلمة (الآن )لاوجود لها إلا في عقولنا وليس لها معني في العالم الخارجي ، لأن الزمن ليس شيئا حتي نصفه بالزمن المتحرك . فأنا جالس في مكاني فأنا في الحاضر لكن كل ما نراه حولنا فإنما في الواقع نري كل الأشياء في الماضي سواء منذ برهة أو ثوان أو دقائق أو سنين لأن الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل أزمان تظل متجمدة داخل نطاق الأبعاد الأربعة في كوننا أو أي كون آخر موجود . وهذا يعتمد علي بعد الشيء منا . لهذا تقدير الزمن بالكون مرتبط بالمسافة ورحلة الضوء من نقطة البداية حتي يقع علي عينينا لنري الصورة . لهذا مانراه في الكون هي صورة الشيء التي قطعت مسافات شاسعة حتي بلغتنا منذ زمن الرحلة . لهذا مانراه بالكون هو الماضي لأن حاضره لم يصل إلينا بعد. ولو وصل سيكون ماضيا . وتصور شخصا في مركبة فضائية يتوغل بها بالسماء . فكلما تعمق بالسماء وتوغل فيها كلما سارفي ماضي الكون و في مستقبلنا علي الأرض لأن الصور التي يراها هناك عن كثب سوف تأتي إلينا لاحقا . فكل مانراه بالكون نسبي ولانري فيه سوي الضوء والكهرومغناطيسية لمكونات الزمكان . وكان الزمن في بدء الكون صفرا وفي نهاية تمدده يصبح الزمن صفرا .وهذا المبدأ يمكن تطبيقه علي كوننا والكون الأعظم وتوابعه .فاذا كان كوننا قد تمدد لمسافة15 بليون سنة ضوئية في الزمان . فلوتقلص ليعود نفس المسافة لابد وأن يعود بنفس السرعة للمسافة صفر والزمن الكوني صفر . ويعتبر مؤشر الزمن في كوننا خطا مستقيما يبدأ من مرحلة (ألفا) لينتهي في مرحلة (أوميجا) . لهذا عندما يتراجع الزمن فإنه سيتراجع من نقطة (أوميجا) لينتهي الزمن التراجعي في نقطة (ألفا). ولهذا فالزمن حاليا يسير في المستقبل ليبلغ منتهاه لوكان تمدد الكون محدودا . وإحتمالية زمن الكون الأعظم هو أنه إتجه من الحالة (ألفا) حيث البداية بإتجاه النقطة (أوميجا) لتكون حدوده بين هاتين الحالتين لوكان الكون مغلقا . لكن هل ينتهي الزمن بعد تراجعه في الماضي إلي النقطة (ألفا) ؟. وفي هذا نهايته ونهاية الكون أم أنه سينطلق من الحالة (ألفا) ثانية ليصبح الزمن ترددي ويظهر كون جديد؟ . وفي هذه الحالة سيكون الكون الجديد متجها في مرحلته الثانية بإتجاه نقطة (أوميجا2)ليعود لسيرته الأولي وهكذا . فيصبح الزمن تردديا (نواسيا)مابين (ألفا) و(أوميجا). والزمن في أكوان الكون الأعظم بما فيها كوننا من المحتمل أن يكون متزامنا مع الزمن الكلي للكون الأعظم لوكان تمدده وتراجعه باتجاه تمدد وتراجع هذه الأكوان لأن هذا الكون الأعظم لابد وأن تكون طبيعته موحدة ومتناغمة . لهذا يمكن أن نطلق علي الزمن العام له بالزمن النواسي (Oscillating time) . وهذا معناه أن الزمن الكوني لايسير بإتجاه واحد ولكنه زمن ترددي أو عكسي له دورات تذبذبية أشبه ببندول الساعة لو تصورنا أنه يتردد في خط مستقيم . وهذه الفرضية لو صحت . فهذه معناها أن الكون الأعظم وحتي كوننا داخله عمرهما أكثر مما قدره العلماء .لأن السؤال البديهي هو. في أي مرحلة زمنيةالآن كوننا علي مؤشر الزمن الترددي العام و ضمن أي مرحلة من المراحل الترددية للكون العام .لهذا الزمن الذي قدره العلماء لكوننا يعتبر زمنا مرحليا وليس زمنا قاطعا أو مطلقا . وبهذا يمكن أن نعتبر نظرية النسبية لإينشتين هي نظرة محدودة لآفاق كوننا الحالي فقط . لأنها تعتبر كوننا هو الهيئة الشاملة للمكان وتاريخه هو الصورة الشاملة للزمان . لكن حسب مفهوم الكون النواسي نجد أن نظرة إينشتين نظرة محدودة لكون مرحلي في زمن جزئي من الزمن العام . ونشأة الكون الأعظم ونهايته حسب ما ذكرناه لاشأن للعلم بها لأنها شأن ديني وفلسفي بل ميتافيزيقي. لأن علوم الفيزياء والعلوم الطبيعية البحتة وضعت تصورا لكون منظور نسبيا ووضعت أطرا لمادة كونية حقيقية . وتقدم العلوم فيها بمثابة غزو بشري لعالم المادة وحقائقها . فعـلماء الطبيعة الكونية لايعترفون إلا بالقوانين الفيزيائية بالكون التي يوعزون إليها وجود الكون الذي يخضع لمقاييس محددة وقوانين ثابتة . وهذا ما يجعل الكون لايخضع للعشوائية . لأنه يسير في الزمن حسب قواعد مرعية ومنهجية متبعة . فالزمن بالكون نجده المسافة مقسومة رياضيا علي السرعة التي يسير بها الجسم . حتي الزمن علي الأرض يقاس بالمسافة التي تدور فيها حول ذاتها مقسومة علي سرعة دورانها حيث تدور دورة كاملة كل 24ساعة . ولنتصور مفهوم الزمن بكوننا أو الكون الأعظم فسنجده الزمن الترددي وهو الزمن العام أو الزمن الوجودي الذي يضم الزمن التمددي والزمن التوقفي والزمن الإرتدادي (التراجعي). فلو إعتبرنا أن بداية الزمن كانت من حالة ألفا عند بداية ظهور الكون كذرة مندمجة ثم الإنفجار الكبير ثم ظهور الحساء الأولي ثم تمدده في الزمن حتي توقفه في مرحلة أوميجا . فهذا الزمن يطلق عليه الزمن التمددي للكون . أي بدأ الكون من الزمن صفر ليصل في الزمن في النقطة صفر حيث نهايته . ومن هذه المرحلة صفر يظل الزمن التمددي متوقفا في مرحلة زمنية إستعدادا للعودة في الزمن ليتقلص وينكمش حتي يعود ويصل إلي مرحلة ألفا. فمرحلة التوقف للكون مابين عدم التمدد وبداية الرجوع تعتبر الزمن التوقفي الذي يكون فيها الكون في حالة إندماجية ضاغطة بعدها ينفجر لشدة المقازمة الداخلية ليبدا الزمن الإرتدادي للكون باتجاه عكسي للوصول إلي نقطة ألفا في الزمن الإرتدادي له .وعندما يتوقف الكون في نقطة ألفا فإنه يعود لمرحلة الزمن التوقفي الثاني ليعاود إمتداده ليصل للنقطة أوميجا ثانية وهكذا . مما يجعل الزمن الكوني زمنا تردديا . الزمن الترددي =المسافة من ( ألفا_اوميجا )+المسافة من (أوميجا –ألفا )+ المسافة من (ألفا –أوميجا ) +…+… وهكذا . أي أن الكون ينحصر مابين المسافة بين ألفا وأوميجا يتردد ذهابا وإيابا . بهذا يكون الكون متحيزا . وهناك تصور آخر للزمن الكوني وهو مانسميه بالزمن الخطي ( الطولي) . وفيه ينطلق الكون من مرحلة ألفا ليتمدد ليصل منتهاه وأوج إنتفاخه ثم يعود لينضغط علي ذاته في نفس الإتجاه ليصل لمرحلة أوميجا حيث يتوقف عن التمدد ويتوقف الزمن التمددي لحين حتي يصل مرحلة يمكن أن نطلق عليها ألفا 2ليعاود الكون المنضغط ثانية محدثا إنفجارا ثانيا ليتمدد وينتفخ ثم ينكمش ليصل لمرحلة أوميجا 2. وهكذا. وبالتالي نجد أن مفهوم الزمن الترددي لم يعد له وجود ولكن الزمن في هذه الحالة يمكن أن نطلق عليه الزمن الخطي المتتابع ويتكون من : زمن مرحلة (ألفا 1- أوميجا1 ) + زمن مرحلة التوقف 1+زمن مرحلة (ألفا2-أوميجا 2)+ زمن مرحلة التوقف 2+ زمن مرحلة (ألفا3-أوميجا3)+..+..إلي نهاية الكون . وقد يكون زمن مرحلة التوقف لاوجود له ليصبح حسب هذا التصور خاضعا لنظرية الكون المنتفخ . فنراه قد بدأ كذرة (أ1) وتمدد منتفخا ليصل أوج إنتفاخه في المرحلة (ب1) ثم يعود للإنقباض ليصل إلي ذرة (أ2) ثم يعود للإنتفاخ ليصل في الأوج الإنتفاخي (ب2)ثم ينقبض ليصل إلي ذرة(أ3)وهكذا. وفي هذه الحالة يصبح الكون كونا تموجيا ولايتوقف فيه الزمن حتي يبلغ الكون منتهاه ونهايته . والسنة الضوئية قدرت حسب سرعة الضوء(186 ألف ميل ثانية ( تعادل 300ألف كم /ثانية ) وهي تعادل المسافة التي يقطعها في عام . واعتبرت كوحدة قياس لأبعاد وعمر الكون .ويعتبرها علماء الفلك وحدة قياس طولية . لأنهم يقيسون المسافات بالسرعة الكونية للضوء وحسب أبعاد السنين الضوئية . فما يقال بأن عمر الكون 15 بليون سنة ضوئية مقولة فيها شك . لأن الكون قد يكون في مرحلة زمنية من الزمن الترددي أو الزمن الخطي المتتابع . وهذا مالايمكن معرفته ونحن قابعون داخل إطار كوننا . فالأرض قدرت أزمانها الجيولوجية وقدر عمرها من خلال الحفائر التي قيست أزمانها بالكربون المشع أو بأي وسيلة أخري. لأن الزمن فوقها نسبي ونقيسه حسب رؤيتنا لليل والنهار وإحساسنا به يتم من خلال هذه الرؤية . لأن هيئة الأرض ونظامها الفلكي يحددان طول اليوم . لكن العلماء رغم هذا يعتبرون الأرض ميقاتا شاردا . لأن الظواهر الطبيعية فوقها كالجزر والمد والثلوج والعواصف وتنوع الطقس تؤثر علي حركة دورانها وتقلل من سرعتها لتفقد جزءا ضئيلا من الثانية كل قرن. لهذا يعتقد علماء الفيزياء الجيولوجية أن الأرض منذ بليون سنة كان نهارها 20ساعة وخلال 200 مليون سنة القادمة سيصبح نهارها 25ساعة . وبنظرة عامة نجد أن الزمن بالنسبة لنا ونحن قابعون فوق الأرض هو إنعكاس لدورات الشمس والقمر وتعاقب الفصول . لهذا يعتبره البعض دائرة تعاقبيه كاملة . لأن محيط الدائرة يعود دائما لنقطة البداية . لهذا تعتبر دورة الزمن الأرضي تعاقبا أبديا . لهذا أطلق عليه الفلاسفة من قبل الزمن الدوري لهذا السبب . وإختراع الإنسان للساعات جعل الزمن موضوعيا في حياته . لأنه إستغني فيه عن مراقبته لإيقاعات الطبيعة لتحديد أوقاته . لكن مع إختراع الساعات أصبح للزمن بعد موضوعي جعلنا نحس به في حياتنا سواء في العمل أو البيت أو بالخارج. لأن الساعات أصبحت تنظم حياة الإنسان لأنها تعبر عن الحاضر أينما كان . وكان الزمن بصفة عامة مقياسا للحركة.لأنه كان يعتبر بعدا كليا لكنه تجرد من هذا المفهوم بعدما إعتبره الفلكيون الفيزيائيون بأنه إنسياب إيقاعي مطرد سواء كنا نياما أم أيقاظا وسواء جرت الأشياء أم إستقرت . لهذا جعلوه بعدا بذاته فسموه الزمان الحقيقي أو المطلق أو الرياضي . لأنه في الواقع محور في شبكة الطبيعة إذا نظرنا للمكان كمحور ثان بها. فالزمن ليس حلقة مغلقة . ولو كانت فهذا معناه أن أحداث الماضي بالنسبة لنا سنراها داخل هذه الحلقة كأحداث للمستقبل .أي أن لو نظرنا لأحداث ماضينا من الفضاءإفتراضا فسنجدها أحداثا مستقبلية . لكن الأديان حددت بداية الزمن مع بداية الخلق ونهايته في يوم القيامة والحساب . ومن خلال هذا المفهوم الديني أو النظرة الكونية نجد أن الزمن خطي له بعد واحد وهو بعد طولي في خط مستقيم . فالزمن يسير فوق الأرض لأن الوقت يمضي . لهذا يعتبر العلماء أن الزمان المطلق زمان رياضي (حسابي ) يتسم بالديمومة وينبض بالثواني . فالساعة ساعة والدقيقة دقيقة والثانية ثانية . وهذا التقسيم الحسابي موجود في منظومة الكون سواء في الفضاء أو فوق الأرض . لأن الزمن خطي في إتجاه واحد يقع عليع الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل . فهو آلة قياس وليس تدفقا مطلقا أو مادة . لأنه بدون حادثة أو ظاهرة كونية أو أرضية لايوجد زمن . لهذا أعتبر الوجه الثاني للطبيعة .لأنه ليس أساسيا في مظاهرها . ولمعرفة عمر كوننا لابد وأن نعثر علي أقدم مادة به ونقيسها . وفي تصوري أن المادة السوداء ستكون مفتاح قياس الزمن الكوني . لكن علي كل حال كوننا لاشك أحدث عمرا من الكون الأعظم. الزمن الضائع منذ سبعين عاما تحول علم الكون من مجرد نظريات وفرضيات إلي منظور بصري مثير بعد فك شفرة لغته وقراءة ملف تطوره عندما كان الزمن صفرا وعندما أخذ يشكل هيئته في أعقاب الإنفجار الكبير .وقيل أن الزمن كما يفترضه العلماء قد بدأ لحظة بداية هذا الإنفجار إلا أننا نجده في الواقع قد بدأ منذ إنبلاج الذ رة الكونية الأولي من العدم حيث كانت فيه معدومة .لهذا نجد العلماء قد أسقطوا الزمن الذي كانت فيه هذه الذرة وأعتبروه نسيا منسيا من زمن عمر الكون الذي قدروه 15 بليون سنة ضوئية منذ واقعة الإنفجار الكبير مما يجعله زمنا منقوصا وغير حقيقي حيث إرتضاه العلماء علي عواهنه . لكن الزمان يضم العدم والوجود وهذا مايطلق عليه الفلاسفة الزمن السرمدي وزمن الكون جزء لاحق فيه. والعدم ميتافيزيقي لايعرف كنهه والوجود حقيقي متمثلا في الكون وهذا مايعرف بالفيزياء أو الطبيعة(الفلك). فالكون الأعظم لو تصورناه ذرة مندمجة ومنضغطه في البدء ثم تفجرت في إنفجار أعظم (Biggest bang أشبه بالذرة الأولي في كوننا . فهذا معناه أن قوانين الطبيعة كانت قائمة قبل بداية تفجر كوننا فيما يقال بالإنفجار الكبير( Big bang ) الذي خضع لقوانين فيزياء الكون الأعظم . كما أن الزمن الكوني نجده يعود للحظة إنفجار هذا الكون الأعظم في الزمن السرمدي . فإذا كان يقال أن عمر كوننا 15 بليون سنة ضوئية فعمر الكون الأعظم سيكون بلايين البلايين من بلايين السنين الضوئية . فالعلماء بنظرتهم لكوننا يتعاملون مع زمن قصير من عمر الكون الأعظم . وإذا تصورنا أن بدايته ذرة منضغطة . فهذا معناه أن كتلته تعادل كتلة الكون الكبير بما فيه من عوالم كونية أخري .لأن كتلة الكون في شتي مراحل نشأته وتطوره ثابتة ولا يتغير بتمدده سوي كثافته التي تقل مع تزايد حجمه وثبات كتلته . لهذا الكون الأعظم كانت كثافته أكبر مما هو عليه حاليا .ولنتصور كثافة الكون نجد أن الأرض مثلا .. لو إنكمشت لتكون في حجم بيضة فإن كثافتها ستصبح مليون مرة ضعف كثافتها حاليا.وهناك الكثافة الحرجة للكون ولا تتجاوز مائة مرة كثافة أجسام المادة الضوئية به كمادة النجوم وغيرها . وما يقال عن الإنفجار الكبير بكوننا مازال ملاحظات . لأن قبول النظريات والملاحظات حوله علي عواهنها علي أنها حل مقبول ولهذا أعتبرت نظرية الإنفجار الكبير كأحسن نموذج للكون .فلو كان قد أسفر عن ظهور كوننا كما يقال إلا أنه لاتوجد دلائل قاطعة علي وقوعه . لكن كل ماقيل عنه عبارة عن شواهد حدسية من بينها ظلمة السماء وثابت (هبل) ونظرية الإنزياح الطيفي الأحمر للنجوم ونظرية تناسق الكون وتمدد الزمن في أقواس الضوء بالمستعرات العظمي . وما يشير حدوث الإنفجار الكبير مصدر الموجات الراديوية ووجود الجسم الأسود (CMB )مما قد يدل علي أن الكون قد نشأ من حالة كثيفة ومتساوية الحرارة ووفرة نظائر الهيليوم والليثيوم وغيرها من النظائر الخفيفة . وتحديد عمر كوننا يعتمد علي مسارات الضوء في الماضي مع إفتراض أن مساراته في خطوط مستقيمة ثابته وخالية لايعترضها شيء . إلا أن الضوء كطبيعته يخضع للإنعكاس والإنكسار عتدما يقع علي جرم عاكس له كالمرآة . فالأضواء التي تنبعث من النجوم سوف تتعرض إلي الإنعكاسات الضوئية عندما تقابلها أجرام أخري أشبه بضوء الشمس عندما يقع علي سطح القمر فيضيء لأنه مرآة عاكسة .كما أن الضوء يمر بكثافات مختلفة لمواده وغبار كوني منتشر بالكون يشتته . لهذا الضوء في الفضاء والمنبعث من النجوم لايسير في خط مستقيم ولكنه سيسير في خطوط إنعكاسية وإنكسارية مما قد يطيل مسافاته مما لايعطينا المسافات والزمن الكوني بدقة . لهذا نجد أن المعطيات حول قياسات أو أبعاد الكون أو الزمن التقديري لعمره إعتمادا علي الضوء المنبعث من النجوم القديمة ستكون معلومات غير دقيقة وغير حقيقية. وحسب قوانين الإنعكاس والإنكسار الضوئي نجد أننا لانري النجوم والأجسام الفضائية في مواقعها الحقيقية . لأن صورة السماء كما نراها فوقنا صورة مرآتية داخل كرة الكون ولايمكن تحديد مراكز الأجرام بها . وعندما نتطلع للسماء من فوق الأرض . فإننا نعتبرها تجاوزا مركز الكون ومنها نقيس أبعاد ومسافات المجرات . وما نقيسه ليس قطر الكون في كل إتجاه بالنسبة لموقعنا علي الأرضالتي تعتبر بالنسبة لحجم الكون ذرة غبار متناهية فيه أطلقنا عليها كوكب الأرض وتدور حول الشمس وتقع في أقصي جزء من مجرتنا المظلمة .

سرعة الضوء
الضوء كقاعدة عامة يسير في خط مستقيم بالفراغ المفرغ . لكنه عندما يمر بجوار ثقب أسود ينحرف عن مساره بزاوية أكبر من إنحرافه عندما يمر قرب حافة الشمس . لأن شدة جاذبية الثقب الأسود أضعاف شدة جاذبية الشمس. ولو مر جسم كروي قرب حقل جاذبية ثقب أسود فإنه يصبح جسما ممطوطا وتحديد عمر كوننا يعتمد علي مسارات الضوء في الماضي مع إفتراض أن مساراته في خطوط مستقيمة ثابته وخالية لايعترضها شيء . إلا أن الضوء كطبيعته يخضع للإنعكاس والإنكسار عتدما يقع علي جرم عاكس له كالمرآة . فالأضواء التي تنبعث من النجوم سوف تتعرض إلي الإنعكاسات الضوئية عندما تقابلها أجرام أخري أشبه بضوء الشمس عندما يقع علي سطح القمر فيضيء لأنه مرآة عاكسة .كما أن الضوء يمر بكثافات مختلفة لمواده وغبار كوني منتشر بالكون يشتته . لهذا الضوء في الفضاء والمنبعث من النجوم لايسير في خط مستقيم ولكنه سيسير في خطوط إنعكاسية وإنكسارية مما قد يطيل مسافاته مما لايعطينا المسافات والزمن الكوني بدقة . لهذا نجد أن المعطيات حول قياسات أو أبعاد الكون أو الزمن التقديري لعمره إعتمادا علي الضوء المنبعث من النجوم القديمة ستكون معلومات غير دقيقة وغير حقيقية. وحسب قوانين الإنعكاس والإنكسار الضوئي نجد أننا لانري النجوم والأجسام الفضائية في مواقعها الحقيقية . لأن صورة السماء كما نراها فوقنا صورة مرآتية داخل كرة الكون ولايمكن تحديد مراكز الأجرام بها . وعندما نتطلع للسماء من فوق الأرض . فإننا نعتبرها تجاوزا مركز الكون ومنها نقيس أبعاد ومسافات المجرات . وما نقيسه ليس قطر الكون في كل إتجاه بالنسبة لموقعنا علي الأرضالتي تعتبر بالنسبة لحجم الكون ذرة غبار متناهية فيه أطلقنا عليها كوكب الأرض وتدور حول الشمس وتقع في أقصي جزء من مجرتنا المظلمة. والضوء يسير في الفراغ بسرعة 300 ألف كيلومتر /ثانية . ولقد إستطاع العلماء تجميد الضوء بإمرار نبضات ضوئية خلال سحب متناهية من الغازات درجة حرارتها تقترب من الصفر المطلق . ويمكن لجليد الغازات الإحـتفاظ بالنبضات الضوئية لإعادة إرسالها مرة ثانية . لهذا نجد أن العلماء أمكنهم تحضير الضوء المتباطيء أو المتجمد . كما توجد مواد عادية تبطيء سرعة الضوء . فالماء عندما يمر به الضوء يخفض سرعته 75%من سرعته في الفراغ (الخواء). وهذه النظرية تبينأيضا أن النبضات الضوئية عندما تمر بوسط بارد تبطيء في سيرها وعندما تمر بوسط حار تسرع في سيرها وتتسارع مع إزدياد معدل الحرارة . لهذا يمكن أن تنطبق هذه الحالات علي الضوء عندما يمر بالفضاء . كما أن هذه الفرضية تبين أن الضوء كان سريعا بعد الإنفجار الكبير بالكون ثم أخذ يتباطيء مع برودته . لهذا لايمكن إعتبار حسابات إينشتين عن سرعة الضوء كشيء مطلق أو سرعته ثابتة (300 ألف كيلومتر ثانية) إلا لوكان الضوء يمر في فراغ مفرغ من الغازات تماما حتي لاتكون له حرارة تؤثر عليه . لهذا لاتطبق نسبية إينشتين علي كوننا الذ تتعدد فيه الحرارة ولكن علي كون خوائي لاحرارة فيه. وهذا الكون لاوجود له إلا في نظرية النسبية فقط . لهذا نجد أن قياس عمر الكون حسب سرعة الضوء والمسافات التي قطعها ليست مؤشرا دقيقا لتحديد عمر الأجرام التي نراها . لأن الضوء حسب قوانين الفيزياء يتعرض في رحلته المديدة لمفهوم الحرارة والبرودة والإنعكاس والإنكسار . كما أن الصور التي قد نراها قد تكون صورا مرآتية . لهذا مقاييس الكون بما فيه ليست مقاييس حقيقية أو واقعية للمسافات أو السرعة أو الزمن . وقد يكون الضوء القادم إلينا قد تجمد في سحابة باردة أو تباطيء في سيره لبرودتها أو ظل متجمدا أو انتقل معها وأعادت إرساله من مكانها الجديد لو إنتقلت السحابة لمنطقة دافئة لمواصلة سيره بالفضاء . لهذا نجد أن الضوء يتباطء ويتسارع أثناء رحلته بالفضاءحسب كيفية الوسط الذي يسير به ودرجة حرارته.
فإذا كان الكون في بدايته ساخنا جدا بسبب الفوتونات إلا أنه حاليا حرارته محدودة فوق الصفر المطلق .وخلال الساعات الأولي المعدودة أنتج الهيليوم والعناصر الأخري .وأخذت الإلكترونات والأنوية تفقد طاقتها .لتتحد معا مكونة الذرات بينما الكون يتمدد ويبرد. والمناطق التي أصبحت أكثر كثافة من المتوسط فإن سرعة تمددها تقل بسبب تزايد قوة الجاذبية . مما يسفر عنه توقف التمدد في بعض المناطق بالكون مما يجعلها تتقلص ثانية . وخارج هذه المناطق .. فإن قوة الجاذبية تجعل هذه المناطق المحيطة تبدأ في الدوران مما أظهر المجرات الدوارة التي تشبه القرص . أما المناطق التي لا يحدث بها الدوران فيصبح شكلها بيضاويا ويطلق عليها المجرات البيضاوية


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

19- الكثافة الكونية


كل الجسيمات في الكون لها كتلة لو كانت في حالة السكون . فالبروتونات في حالة السكون لها كتلة موحدة لكل البروتونات كما أن الإلكترونات لها كتلة موحدة في حالة السكون وعدم التحرك. والبروتونات والإلكترونات إذا كان لكل منهم كتلة فإن جسيمات كالفوتونات وجسيمات الضوء كتلة كل منهما في حالة السكون تصبح صفرا والنيترينو في حالة سكونه تصبح كتلته متناهية جدا وتقترب من الصفر . وعندما كان الكون حدثا في صباه كان بسيطا وسلسا وبلا شكل . وكلما كان ينمو كان يتشكل وينتظم . فالنظام الشمسي تشكلت فيه الكواكب بما فيها أرضنا التي تدور حول الشمس. وفي تجمع ثان نجد المجرات تضم النجوم وكل مجرة حجمها 100مليون مرة أكبر من حجم منظومتنا الشمسية . وشمسنا بالمقارنة تعتبر نجما متوسطا داخل منظومة مجرة درب التبانة التي تضم 100 بليون نجم . وعلي نطاق أكبر نجد أن المجرات تتجمع في عناقيد . وهذه العناقيد تضم مجرات وأي مادة بالفضاء بينية . وما يحافظ علي هيئة هذه العناقيد والمجرات في أجوافها الجاذبية التي تجذب كل شيء في الكون . والفضاء بين هذه المجرات مليء بالغازات الساخنة وتبلغ درجة حرارتها 10 مليون درجة . وتشع أشعة (X )الساخنة بدلا من الضوء المرئي ويطلق علي الغاز غاز أشعة (X) الساخن . ولو درسنا توزيع هذا الغاز الساخن وحرارته سوف نقيس كم هو معتصر بفعل قوة الجاذبية التي تصدر عن كل المواد بالعنقود مما يتيح للعلماء تقدير كتلة المادة في أي جزء من الفضاء . لكن المادة الكلية في العناقيد المجراتية أكثر خمس مرات مما يتوقع فيما يري بالمجرات والغازات الساخنة . لأن معظم مادتهما لاتري رغم أنها تعتبر أكبر تكوين في الكون متماسك بفعل الجاذبية . وهذا ما جعل العلماء يقولون أن معظم مادة الكون مخفية ولاتري وأطلقوا علي هذه المادة المخفية المادة المظلمة (Dark matter). وللآن يحاول العلماء التعرف عليها لتقدير كتلتها ومعرفة مكوناتها وتأثيرها علي مستقبل الكون ككل . و كثافة الكون قدرها العلماء بما يرونه بالكون من مادة المجرات والنجوم والسدم وحجومها ولم يضعوا في الحسبان كتلة المادة المظلمة لتقدير الكثافة المطلقة للكون . لهذا عندما قدرعمره 15 بليون سنة ضوئية كان تقديرا خاطئا لأنه إعتمد علي السرعة العادية للمجرات وإنزياحها بالكون فقط .وقاسوا مسافات البعد الكوني المتصور والمنظور .لأن الوزن الحقيقي كما نتصوره للكون لم يقدر بعد . لأن ثقله الحقيقي لابد وأن يؤثر علي سرعته حسب مفهومنا لعجلة السرعة لنيوتن . فلاشك أن السرعة المطلقة للكون أقل لأن كتلته أثقل من كتلة المجرات المتباعدة . لهذا عندما يقدر عمر الكون الحقيقي لابد وأن يقدر من خلال السرعة المطلقة للكون ككل . لأن السرعة مسافة وزمن . و من خلال السرعة المطلقة لتمدد الكون ومعرفة حجم تمدده من خلال قياس أقطاره في كل إتجاه وتبيان متوسطها يمكن حساب العمر الحقيقي للكون. هذا تصور مبدئي لمن درس السرعة وقانون عجلة نيوتن . وهذا التصور يمكن تطبيقه لو كان الكون يتمدد بسرعة ثابتة لكن لوكان متسارعا في تمدده وخطاه فهذا يتطلب حساب متوسط سرعاته خلال أزمانه السحيقة والحالية وتطبيق قانون عجلة السرعة لنيوتن للوصول للزمن الحقيقي لعمر الكون .قد أكون مخطئا أو صائبا في تصوري لكن هذا هو المنطق كما تعلمناه في الرياضيات .لأن الكون كان في البدء عناصر خفيفة وسريعة الإنتشار بالفضاء ولما ظهرت العناصر الثقيلة قللت سرعة الإنتشار والتمدد وهذا متغير آخر تجاهله العلماء فقدروا سرعة تمدد الكون علي ماهو عليه حاليا مما يجعلهم لايستطيعون تقدير الزمن الحقيقي للكون لأنه تباطيء في هذا الزمن .فكتلة الكون الحالية تعادل كتلة الذرة الأولي التي نشأ منها بعد الإنفجار الكبير وهذه الكتلة مازالت مجهولة للعلماء ولو تعرفوا عليها لحددوا من خلالها العمر الحقيقي للكون وهذا منظور آخر . فلقد بينت التلسكوبات أن المادة المضيئة بالكون والتي تضم النجوم والمجرات المضيئة تعادل 10%من الكتلة التي تصل إلي الكثافة الحرجة به. وعلي هذا يعتبر علماء الفيزياء الكونية أن المادة المظلمة لابد وأن تضم باقي كتلته وتعادل 10% من الكمية المطلوبة للوصول إلي الكثافة الحرجة لو كان الكون علي حجمه حاليا.لأنه لو إنكمش فإن كثافته ستزيد وقد يبلغ هذه الكثافة الحرجة في مرحلة معينة من إنكماشه علي ذاته .وهناك شواهد تدل علي أن المادة المظلمة تؤثر علي معدل دوران المجرات وسلوك عناقيدها .لكن 90%المطلوبة لبلوغ معدل الكثافة الحرجة مازالت مفقودة ولم تقدر بعد المادة المظلمة لقد ظل العلماء سنين قضوها للتعرف علي هذه المادة المظلمة والخفية بالكون فلم يهتدوا إلي نعرفة كنهها أو قدر كتلتها . لكنهم تخيلوها واعتبروها نوعين هما مادة مظلمة باردة وتضم بقايا النجوم الميتة والكواكب والنجوم القزمية البنية . ومادة مظلمة ساخنة وتتكون من جسيمات سريعة الحركة ولا تدرك وتتدفق بالكون . وأطلق علي المادة المظلمة كلمة باردة لأنها حسب المقاييس الدون ذرية تعتبر بطيئة الحركة وأطلق عليها مظلمة لأنها لاتدرك أو تري بأكبر التلسكوبات . كما أطلق عليها مادة لأنها ليست طاقة . وهذه المادة تعتبر مادة مفقودة والتعرف عليها مازال من أهم المسائل في الفلك الحديث. . والسبب أن مانراه في الكون من نجوم ومجرات وكواكب وسحب غبارية يمثل 10%من الكتلة الكونية المفروض وجودها لشرح سلوك المجرات بل الكون ذاته . ولقد ظل العلماء يركزون علي نظرية المادة المظلمة الساخنة الساخنة وركزوا فيها علي نوعين من جسيمات النيترينو التي تنتج كمنتج ثانوي في التفاعلات النووية بالنجوم والجسيمات التي أطلقوا عليها الجسيمات الهائلة ضعيفة تبادل التفاعل (wimpS) وتعادل كتلتها 20%من كتلة المادة المفتقدة . وأهمية وجود المادة المظلمة أن الكون بدونها لن يكون به مادة كافية وقوة سحب جاذبي لكبح تمدده السريع مما يجعله يتمدد إلي مالانهاية . وسوف تبتعد المجرات عن بعضها البعض وتتباعد النجوم بداخلها عن بعضها البعض ليصبح الفضاء فارغا وباردا . ولو كان الكون به مادة مظلمة كافية فإنه سوف يسيطر علي التمدد بالتساوي فيه من خلال الجاذبية مما يجعل كل شيء فيه ينكمش وينسحب مما سيسفر عن الإنسحاق الكبير للكون في المستقبل البعيد . فلو كانت هذه المادة غير كافية فإن الكون سيتمدد وسيبطيء في تمدده لكنه سيصل لنقطة لاتسطيع الجاذبية سحبه لأنها غير كافية ولن ينطوي علي ذاته .

الزمكان لإينشتين
ويمكن تطبيق نظرية إينشتين حول( الزمان –المكان) (Space- Time )علي الكون الأعظم والتي كان قد جعلها تصف العلاقة بين الزمان كبعد رابع والمكان بأبعاده الثلاثية بكوننا . فنجد الكون الأعظم قد يكون منتظما ومتناسقا في هيئته وقد يكون إتجاه الأكوان من حوله بما فيها كوننا متزامنة للتجمع (Convergence ) في إتجاه واحد لتشكيل الوجود الموحد أو وحدة الوجود في الزمان والمكان المتزامنين . ولو نظرنا للكون من أي مكان من داخل محيطه فسوف نري المجرات تتباعد عنا ويبدو كوننا متسقا ومتناسقا في كل أرجائه وفي كل الإتجاهات . ولو وقفنا فوق الكون فإننا سنري الزمن ينساب أمامنا ليتمدد طبقا لسرعة موحدة إلا أن سرعته التي يمر بها تعتمد علي الحركة النسبية لمختلف الراصدين . من هنا نجد أن مبدأ تعدد الأكوان (Multiuniverse principle ) فرضية أن الوجود يضم عدة عوالم أخري غير عالمنا . وقد تكون معظمها لاتشبه كوننا وقد يكون لها قوانين طبيعية مختلفة عن قوانبننا ولكنها تضم قواعد أخري تتحكم في وجودها . وقد لايكون لبعضها قواعد بالمرة وتعيش في فوضي بالفضاء أشبه بالأجسام الفضائية كالمذنبات داخل مجموعتنا الشمسية . ورغم هذا نحن هنا نعيش في أحسن جزء من كوننا حيث لم يثبت وجود حياة أخري في مكان آخر . فالعلماء تخيلوا أن كوننا قد نشأ من فراغ زائف تطور إلي هيئة ونظام وتناسق . أي أنه نشأ من العدم ومن اللاشيئية متناسين المشيئة الإلهية مما تجعل الأكوان داخل منظومة الكون الأعظم تتجه إلي مستقبل إحتمالي حيث يتجه فيه إلي الإنسحاق الكبير ويتقلص ذاتيا علي ذاته ليغرق في ثقب أسود هائل بين فضاء هذه الأكوان ويصبح في فراغ كثيف مما قد يؤدي لإنفجار ثان لتبدأ به الدورة الثانية للزمن . والإحتمال الثاني لمستقبل الكون الأعظم هو الموت الحراري وفيه سيمتد بسرعة متناقصة ومتباطئة لينبسط علي ذاته ويصبح كونا رقيقا ومنضغطا بعد موت الأكوان به التي ستنتهي حرارتها في النزع الأخير للكون الأعظم حيث نجد النجوم والمجرات بكل أكوانه وقد أفلت ليصبح كونا متجمدا ومظلما وهذه الحالة قد تستمر للأبد وفيها الحياة متجمدة أو أن هذه الأجرام تتصادم معا مسببة تفجيرا للكون الأعظم من داخله . ويتولد تفجيرا إنشطاريا يجعله يتناثر بالفضاء مشكلا أكوانا جديدة ليصبح كونا أعظم منتفخا . ونجد أن قوانين الطبيعة في الكون الأعظم قد جعلته منظومة متكاملة حافظت علي هيئته بحيث الأكوان به بما فيها كوننا قد أصبحت في تناسق منظوري ومكاني بداخله تتحكم فيه الجاذبية الكونية فيما بين هذه الأكوان وكل في فلك يسبحون ويسيحون بمداراتها . ولو كان الكون الأعظم يتمدد بداخله الأكوان توابعه بما فيها كوننا فقد يكون متسارعا في إتجاه الزمن التسارعي الذي يسير فيه في طريق محتوم يفضي به إلي النهاية حيث تصل سرعته للصفر المطلق وينتهي عنده الزمن الكوني . وهذا يبين أن شحنة الكون الأعظم موجبة وتتجاذب مع شجنة الجاذبية الكونية السالبة . وفي لحظة تعادل الشحنتين سيتوقف الكون الأعظم عن سيره ويصل لحالة التوازن الكوني ويكون كونا معلقا في الفضاء . وقد يكون الكون الأعظم أحد أكوان عظمي تدور بفلك كون أكبر يطلق عليه الكون الأم( ( (Mother cosmosوهذه النظرية تعطينا بعدا ثالثا للزمن . لأن له قوة جاذبية هائلة تتحكم في هيئة ونظم الأكوان العظمي وماتحتويه من أكوان داخلية . وهذه النظرة للزمن وبدايته مع ظهور الكون الأم يجعل الزمن قديما قدم الوجود في الدهر الوجودي . لهذا مفهوم الزمن نسبي حسب كل كون لكنه وجودي في نظرية الكون الأعظم والكون الأم . فكل الأكوان في تمددها نجدها في حالة تجمع ذاتي وكوني ليصل الوجود للنقطة صفر حيث ينتهي الزمن الكوني العام . لهذا نجد أن نظرية الزمكان لإينشتين والتي طبقها علي كوننا تعتبر نظرية محلية يمكن تطبيقها علي كل الأكوان بما فيها الكون الأعظم والكون الأم . لأن قوانين الطبيعة موحدة في الوجود . والنهاية إتحاد المادة الكونية بالطاقة الكونية ليصبحا في الزمان والمكان الوجودي وحدة واحدة . الكثافة الذريةالحرجة حقيقة تقال أن الخلق للكون لم يكن خلقا عشوائيا كما يقول الماديون لأن الفوضي لاتوجد النظام والكون سمته النظام والفوضي لاتوجد التناسق المطلق كما في تناسق الكون المطلق . وليس بسبب إنفجار الذرة الكونية الأولي قد أوجد هذا التناسق الكوني الشائع في سماء الكون . فماذا يؤكد لنا أن الكون كان ذرة أولي فريدة . وماذا فجرها ؟. سؤال منطقي لم يجب عنه العلماء حتي الآن بل لم يوجد لديهم دليل واحد علي أن بداية الكون كانت ذرة مدمجة تعادل كتلها كتلة مادة الكون مجتمعة. ولو كان بدايته هذه الذرة المفترضة وإنفجارها الكبير . فهذا معناه أن هذه الذرة المتناهية حجما قد وقع عليها ضغط خارجي جعلها تنضغط حتي بلغت قوة تحملها صفرا فلم تستطع مقاومة هذا الضغط الهائل فتفجرت وتبعثرت جسيماتها في الفضاء الخالي (الخواء). وهذا ماجعلها تخضع إفتراضاغ للكثافة الذرية الحرجة . لأنها كلما إنضغطت قل حجمها وزادت كثافتها .وهذا معناه أن قوانين الفيزياء كانت موجودة لأن لكل فعل رد فعل يماثله في القوة . وهذه القوانين كما سبق وأن أسلفت لم توجد كما يقال مع وقوع الإنفجار الكبير للذرة الكونية الأولي . لكن قوانين الطبيعة (الفيزياء الطبيعية) ظهرت مع ظهور الطبيعة الكونية للوجود ممثلة في الذرة الكونية الأولي التي أورد ذكرها علماء الفيزياء الفلكية . ونظرية إينشتين حول الزمكان نجدها لاتطبق إلا علي الكون المرئي سواء في مراحل تطوره أو بكامل هيئته . لهذا لايمكن تطبيقها علي مفهوم الذرة الكونية الأولي . لأن مفهوم الزمان كبعد رابع في نظرية إينشتين يرتبط بالأبعاد الثلاثة التي تشكل المكان المنظور . ويعتمد في قياسه علي سرعة الضوء . لهذا الذرة الأولي أبعادها نسبية خاصة بأبعادها الذاتية كالقطر والمحيط طالما هي علي هيئتها وشكلها وعمرها يقاس بالسنين الزمنية مما تعدون وليس له صلة بسرعة الضوء أو السنين الضوئية . لكن عندما تنفجر يمكن قياسها بسرعة الضوء وينطبق عليها نظرية الزمكان لإينشتين التي تطبق علي كون قائم في الزمان والمكان وكلاهما يصبحان وحدة قياسية واحدة حيث يتمدد الزمان في المكان . ومن قال أن كوننا كان ذرة مدمجة ثم إنفجرت ؟.ألا يمكن أن يكون الكون جسما كونيا إنفصل عن كون أعظم ؟. كل شيء وارد ولاسيما لاتوجد شواهد أو دلائل تؤيد مقولة الكون كان ذرة إنبلجت ثم تفجرت لكون هائل هو كوننا الماثل أمام ناظرينا منذ بلا يين السنين . ولماذا لايكون في الأصل جسما إنفصل عن الكون الأعظم ثم شكل المنظومة الكونية كما حدث بالشمس من قبل . وهذا يبينه تجانس مواد الكون وعناصره كما جاء ذكرها في جدول( مندليف ) عندما رتب العناصر فيه وتنبأ بوجود عناصر لم تكتشف فترك مكانها خاليا ولم يسمها واكتشفت عناصر جديدة بعده لم تعرف من قبل وبعضها اكتشفت في آثار بعض المذنبات التي هبطت علي الأرض من السماء . فتوحيد مادة وعناصر كوننا يعتبر دليلا علي أن مادة الكون واحدة ومصدر مواد وعناصر كوننا قد أتت من كون أم . وهذا دليل علي أن الكون الأعظم حقيقة وجودية ومواده نفس مواد كوننا ونفس مواد أرضنا لحد ما . وظهور كوننا كجرم إنفصل عن كون آخر يؤكد أن الكون الأعظم طبيعته موحدة لأن قوانين الطبيعة واحدة سواء فوق الأرض أو الشمس أو أي نجم أو مجرة أو حتي في كون آخر . لأنها الحقبقة المطلقة والمجردة في الوجود . ولو إختلفت في شيء إنقلب الكون علي مافيه وسادت الفوضي والعبثية به . فالمجموعة الشمسية تتسم بالنظام المعجز وهي أفضل مثل لأقدم سلف وهو الكون . فنظرية الذرة الكونية الأولي نظرية مشكوك فيها لأنه تصور لايتسم بأي دليل . فقد يكون الإنفجار الكبير الذي أورد ذكره العلماء إنفجار جسم فضائي كتلته هائلة إنفصلت عن الكون الأعظم وهذا إحتمال وارد ويقبله المنطق ويتقبله العقل . وقد يكون هذا الجرم قد حدث فيه تفجير نووي بفعل شدة حرارته مما ولد طاقة كونية سيرت كوننا وأسفر عنها ظهور عناصر خفيفة أو عناصر ثقيلة كونت مواد كوننا .وفي هذا نجد أن عمر الكون أقدم مما قدره العلماء ب 15 بليون سنة ضوئية . لأن هذا الزمن تقديري وقدر حسب أبعاد المجرات والنجوم والمستعرات النجمية العظمي وكان الكون وقتها في مراحله الطفولية والتي لايستطيع العلماء تقديرها . فعمر كوننا مازال في وعاء مغلق لم يكشف غطاؤه حتي الآن .وهذه النظرة العقلانية للكون تبين أن كوننا قد نشأ من عباءة كون آخر فرض علي كوننا قوانينه الطبيعية التي تحكم سيرورته في الزمن الكوني ولاتتبدل فيه ليظل كونا قائما وموجودا. ساعات الكون يقيس علماء الفلك عمر كوننا بطريقتين هما عن طريق النظر إلي النجوم القديمة وقياس معدل تمدد الكون الذي يرجع لنظرية الإنفجار الكبير. وهذا ماجعلهم يعكفون علي تحديد أعمار بعض عناقيد النجوم الكروية التي تعد تجمعا كثيفا لملايين النجوم المتقاربة والتي ظهرت في توقيت متزامن . وتتركز هذه النجوم العنقوديةبشكل هائل في مركزهذه المجرات العنقودية الكرويةعكس عناقيد ألفا قنطورس القريبة منا . وتعتمد حياة النجم علي كتلته . فالنجوم التي كتلتها كبيرة أكثر توهجا من النجوم التي كتلتها صغيرة . وسريعا ما تحترق لنفاد وقود الهيدروجين بها . وشمسنا كنجم وقودها كاف اتظل متوهجة وساطعة لمدة 9بلايين سنة . ونري أن نجما وقوده ضعف وقود الشمس يحترق خلال خلال 800مليون سنة. ونجم كتلته عشرة أضعاف كتلة الشمس يحترق خلال 20 مليون سنة . ولو كتلته نصف كتلة الشمس يحترق خلال 20 بليون سنة . وتعتبر العناقيد النجمية ساعات الكون . فعنقود كروي عمره أكثر من 10 ملايين سنة . فإن وقود الهيدروجين في أحد نجومها يعادل كتلته عشر مرات كتلة الشمس . لهذا فكل نجم به وقود يجعل إضاءته مائة مرة أشد من الشمس . ولو كان عمر العنقود النجمي الكروي 2 بليون سنة فإن كمية الوقود المحترق تعادل ضعف كميته بالشمس . وبعض العناقيد الكروية بها نجوم أقل من 7,.من كتلة الشمس . لهذا فهي أكثر عتامة منها . وهذا ما يسبب صعوبة في تحديد مسافات هذن النجوم وسطوع كتلنه في العنقود. والطريقة الثانية لتحديد عمر الكون هي قياس ثابت (هبل) (H0 ) الذي يقيس معدل التمدد السائد به. ويتخذ العلماء مقياس معدل التمدد للرجوع إلي زمن الإنفجار الكبير . وهذه العودة في الزمن القديم للكون تعتمد علي كثافة الكون الحالية وتركيبه . فلو كان الكون مسطحا فستصبح المادة معظمه ويكون عمره 2/(H03 ) ولو كان الكون كثافته قليلة جدا فعملر الكون سيكون أكبر من 1/H0 .واستقر علي أن ثابت هبل (1/H0 )يعادل مابين 10 –20 بليون سنة هو عمر الكون . لكن هذا العمر يتعارض مع الطريقة الأولي . لأن الكون لو كان عملره 10 بلايين سنة كما بينه العلماء . فإن هذا الزمن أقل من عمر أقدم النجوم كما قيست كتلتها .مما جعلهم يرجحون أن نظرية الإنفجار الكبير غير صحيحة أو يجب تعديل نظرية النسبية العامة بإضافة الثابت الكوني لها .فلو كان عمر الكون 20 بليون سنة كما بينه علماء آخرون فهذا معناه أن أعمار النجوم العنقودية القديمة ستكون أقل مما يجعل نظرية الإنفجار الكبير نظرية مقبولة نسبيا . فقانون(هبل) نجده يصف تمدد كوننا لكن قوة الجاذبية الكونية تعترضه . فالمجرات حاليا تتباعد عن بعضها بسرعة أبطأ مما كانت عليه في الأزمان السحيقة أو في شباب الكون . لهذا تضاربت الأقوال عن عمر كوننا والذي يقدر بحوالي 15 بليون سنة ضوئية حسب تقدير الكتلة العامة لمواد الكون باستثناء كتلة المادة المظلمة التي لم تدخل في حسابات كتلة هذا الكون أو كثافته . فلو قدرت كتلتها و أضيفت فلاشك أن كتلة الكون وكثافته ستزيدان كثيرا وهذا ما يجعل بعض العلماء يقدرون عمر الكون بحوالي 13 بليون سنة ضوئية قطع فيها الكون ككل هذه المسافة التمددية . لأن كوننا أثقل مما قدره العلماء. لأنهم لم يهتدوا لكتلته الحقيقية لأن كثافة المادة0 المظلمة فيه لم يضمنوها حساباتهم عند تقديرهم لكتلة مادة هذا الكون أو كثافته أوحساب زمن عمره. ويقال أن الإشعاعات الكونية الخلفية التي تعتبر إشعاعات ميكروويفية هي أكبر شاهدا علي أن الكون يتمدد من خلال حالة ساخنة وكثيفة لدرجة أنها تصدر إشعاعات . فكيف تجمعت في أطراف الكون؟ . ولما لاتكون إشعاعات كونية وفدت من خارج الكون نفسه عندما يخترق الأشعة الكونية وهو منجذب بالجاذبية الكونية خارجه؟. وهذا مايحدث للأرض عند دورانها حول نفسهاأو دورانها في مدارها حول الشمس فيصلها الرياح الشمسية والمغناطيسية من حقل المغناطيسية الفضائية .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

20- النظام والتناسق


المبدأ الكوني ((Cosmological principleالذي ينص علي أن كوننا منتظم نراه لا يتغير في تطبيقه علي كوننا أو حتي بالكون الأعظم وما يتبعه من أكوان . ويعتبر كوننا جزءا نمطيا في فسفيسياء لوحة الكون الأعظم حيث نري فيها الأكوان قد وزعت بشكل منتظم في فضاء مظلم بارد حيث مادته تتوزع في شكل مجرات كونية. فالنظام بكوننا هو نتاج تجميع للعناصر المنفصلة به أو ترتيب متزامن ومنظم للأشياء والألوان والحوادث بداخله في الزمن . لذا نجد أن النظام الكوني نوعان هما نظام التجميع (Grouping system) ونظام التنسيق(التناسق أو التناظر ) (ٍ Symmetry order) وهذان النظامان وجها عملة واحدة إسمها الكون. لأن نظام التجميع للأشياء المتشابهة معا لتتركز في مكان خاص متصل أو منفصل ليكون بعيدا عن مجموعة أخري . أما نظام التنسيق الكوني فهو حدث أو نظام منتظم في ترتيب أنواع من الأشياء المختلفة المتجمعة معا في توزيع متناسق داخل إطار مرجعي . وهذا النظام يعبر عن نموذج ناعم ومتناسق . وهذان النظامان يمكن تطبيقهما علي كون حقيقي ماثلا أمامنا . وإذا كان ثمة تناسق في هيئة الكون من داخله . فهذا معناه أن الجاذبية تؤثر عليه من كل الإتجاهات ليصبح كروي الشكل وإلا كان الكون منبعجا . أو يتجه بفعل الجاذبية لوكانت في إتجاه واحد من الكون فسيسير فيه. فقد يصبح الكون كالكمثري أو مخروطي الشكل أو منبعجا. ولو كانت الجاذبية من إتجاهين متضادين لأصبح الكون كالوترين المشدودين وانطبق علي ذاته ليمتد من الطرفين. بهذا سيصبح كونا أقل حجما وأكثر طولا عن ذي قبل بفعل الشد الوتري في عكس الإتجاهين مما يجعله كونا منضغطا علي ذاته. لهذا فرضية أن الكون يتعرض لجاذبية خارجية تشده في كل إتجاه نظرية مقبولة تحقق له التوازن الوجودي بالفضاء خارجه والتناسق الداخلي ليصبح كونا معلقا يدور حول نفسه . ولو كان الكون جسما كونيا في الفضاء الكوني أشبه بالمذنبات فهذا معناه أن حجمه أكبر مما كان عليه في البدء وسيصبح كونا له ذيل وسيتجه في مدار إهليليحي منبعج ليصبح قريبا أو بعيدا عن الكون الأ عظم أو يقع في دائرة تأثير جاذبيته. وكلما قرب من الكون الأعظم تمدد وتسارع في سيره نحوه .

الكون المتقوس
رغم أن هيئة الكون الأعظم غير منظورة لكن يمكن تصورها من خلال شواهد كونية . فقد يكون كونا متقوسا فعلا . وإذا كان كذلك فقد يكون كوننا والأكوان التابعة للكون العظيم متقوسة بلا شك مما يعطي بعدا أبعد بل وأشمل لنظرية إينشتين حول تقوس كوننا . لأن كوننا حسب نظرية الكون الأعظم سنجده يدور حول ذاته في مداره في محيط الكون الأعظم وحوله.ومعه يدور بقية الأكوان الأخوات وكل في فلك يسبحون. وهذا لايتم إلا لوكان الكون الأعظم يدور حول ذاته بما يشبه الشمس ومنظومتها التقليدية . ولنتصور كوننا المتقوس . فلو تخيلنا شخصا سافر بالفضاء داخل مركبة فإنه سوف ينطلق بالكون حتي يصل إلي نقطة البداية فوق الأرض. لأن تقوس الكون قد جعله حلقة مغلقه. وأصدق وصف تخيلي لتقوس الكون أن شخصا لو أطلق قذيفة من فوق الأرض أو أي مكان بالكون . فإنها ستدور داخل الكون لتصل لظهره . لهذا لايوجد في الكون أي شيء في خط مستقيم . لأن مفهوم الإستقامة الخطية شيء نسبي . فالأرض قد تبدو لنا منبسطة في أي جزء منها لو تغافلنا الجبال والتلال تجاوزا . لكن التسطيح والإنبساط الذي نراه نسبيا عندما ننظر إلي الجزء المرئي منها إلا أنه في الحقيقة متقوس تقوسا غير ملحوظ وجزء من الكرة الأرضية . وهذا ما أكده إينشتين عندما قال أن أي جسم يسافر في الكون لايمكنه السفر فيه فوق خطوط أبعاده الثلاثةأي في خط مستقيم . كما أن لكروية الأرض وتقوسها ودورانها حول ذاتها جعل رؤيتنا للسماء والشمس بها تختلف من مكان لآخر فوقنا وجعلت الحرارة فوقها تختلف من مكان بها لآخر مما أوجد خط الإستواء والمنطقتين المعتدلتين والقطبين المتجمدين . . فلو كانت الأرض منبسطة لماظهر القطبين المتجمدين ولأصبحت كقضيب مغناطيسي له قطبه الشمالي والقطب الجنوبي ثابتين ولا ينقلبان. وحسب نظرية الجسيمات الأولية (التي ظهرت في أعقاب ظهور الذرة الكونية الأولي وليس كما يقول العلماء ظهورها في أعقاب الإنفجار الكبير) فإن الكون في الزمكان كما يقال كان له أكثر من أربعة أبعاد. فالبعد الخامس الزائد قد إندمج أو تقلص إلي جسم قصير أو قد طوي للأبد . لكن مايدهش أن أ بعاد الكون المتعددة قد توقفت في الأبعاد الأربعة وليس في بعدين أو خمسةأبعاد ولو أن إندماج هذه الأبعاد قد يتم من خلال بلايين الطرق المختلفة . لكن السؤال المحير هو كيف تشكل الكون بأبعاده الأربعة وتوزعت فيه مادته في تناسق ملحوظ حاليا يخضع للمبدأ الكوني (Cosmological principle) الذي ينص علي أن الكون لابد وأن يكون متناسقا؟.فبعد الإنفجار الكبير أخذ كل جزء في الكون الوليد يتمدد في أعقابه بسرعة . لكن كيف تزامن التمدد إيقاعيا في كل أجزائه منذ بدء التمدد الكوني حتي أسفر عن تولد هذا التناسق البين . لكن ماهو شكل الكون حاليا ؟. فلقد بينت نظرية النسبية لإينشتين أن الكتلة الكونية (مادة الكون) جعلت الفضاء يتقوس حيث ترحل الأشياء في الفضاء المتقوس . ولو كان الفضاء متقوسا كما وصفه إينشتين . فهذا معناه أن هناك ثلاثة إحتمالات عامة لشكل وهيئة الكون وكل إحتمال منها له صلة بماضي وحاضر ومستقبل الكون . وأحد هذه الحتمالات الثلاثة له صلة بكمية مادة الكون والتي تعتبر القوة الكلية للجاذبية الكونية . وكان علماء الرياضيات قد إستطاعوا تمييز التقوس الكوني بأبعاده الثنائية السطحية (الطول والعرض). فلو كان الكون مسطحا فإن تقوسه يصبح صفرا ولو كان تقوسه أشبه ببرذعة الحصان فإن تقوسه سيصبح سالبا . ولو كان سطح الكون كرويا فإن تقوسه يصبح موجبا .لكن هناك حقيقة منطقية وهي أن الكون لو تصورناه مفرغا من مادته (الكتلة )التي تتكون من أجرام وسحب غبارية فلا يعتبر شيئا يمكن أن يتقوس أو حتي يتمدد أو ينكمش . لأن كتلة الكون توجد هيئته وهندسة تكوينه . لأن الكون بدون الكتلة الكونية سيعتبر كونا فارغا لايتقوس والفراغ لايوجد بدون الكتلة الأبعاد والاتجاهات . فالكتلة جعلت للكون معني رياضي وفيزيائي . كما جعلت للكون أبعاده الثلاثية التحيزية وجعلت له بعدا رابعا حدده إينشتين بالزمن الكوني . لكن ماذا يعني أن تقوس الفضاء صفر أو سلبي أو إيجابي ؟.فلو كان الفضاء سلبي التقوس . فهذا معناه أن به مادة كافية (جاذبية) وكابحة مما تجعل تمدد الكون يتباطيء نسبيا. لأن له ثمة روابط تلجمه وبشكل يعتمد علي كثافة هذه المادة وتركيزها.لكنه سيظل يتمدد للأبد . ويطلق علي الكون في هذه الحالة الكون المفتوح . عكس الفضاء إيجابي التقوس أي كروي أو أشبه بالقوس . فهذا معناه أن به مادة كافية توقف تمدده عند نقطة في المستقبل . لأن تمدده ليس بلا نهاية فسيعود للإنكماش ويتقلص علي ذاته . وقتها فإن المجرات سوف تتوقف عن التباعد عن بعضها ثم تبدأ في التقارب عندما ينطوي الكونوهذا مايطلق عليه بالكون المنغلق . ولو كان الكون بلا تقوس (التقوس صفر) فإنه سيصبح كونا منبسطا أي به مادة كافية وكثيفة مما تجعل التمدد يتوقف عندما يصل إلي الصفر التمددي بعد مدة محددة من الزمن . وفي هذه الحالة يطلق عليه الكون المنبسط أو الكون الإقليدي أي الذي يخضع لقوانين الهندسة الإقليدية(العادية ) للأسطح المستوية أو غير متقوسة ويطلق علي هذا الكون الكون المسطح أو المنبسط . لكن في فترات حالتي التمدد والإنكماش الكوني نجد أنهما صورتان مرآتيتان تعبران عن الإتساق في الكون في شتي مراحله . وكان إينشتين قد تصور أن شخصاوقف فوق الأرض لو أطلق رصاصة (تخيلية ) بالكون سوف تنطلق لو لم يعترضها شيء لتدور حتي تصل لظهره . وهذا التشبيه وضعه لنتصور تقوس الكون . وطبعا إستمرارية لف الرصاصة في شكل دائري يتطلب سرعة وطاقة تخيلية . كما أن سرعة الطلقة لاتتعدي سرعة الإفلات من الكون للمحيط الخارجي له حتي لاتفلت في شكل قوسي بالفضاء حوله بقوة الطرد المركزية أيضا لتظل في إنطلاقها به حتي تقل قوة إندفاعها أو يقابلها جرم آخر فتحط فوقه. وطبعا هذه السرعة لن يصلها إنسان لأنها تتطلب طاقة وقوة فوق التصور. وتقوس الكون معناه أن كوننا قد إنفصل عن كون أكبر وأخذ يدور في فلك حلزوني بقوة الطرد المركزية متباعدا عن الكون الأم ولاشك أن سرعته ستقل مع الزمن في مكانه ليدور حول ذاته في ذات الوقت ضمن مجموعة كونية متكاملة ومنتظمة تتحكم فيها جاذبية كونية أكبر من جاذبية كوننا الداخلية. تجعل هذه الأكوان بما فيها كوننا أكوانا كروية متقوسة علي ذاتها تدور حول الكون الأعظم حيث كل في فلك يسبحون .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

21- الإنتفاخ الكوني


قد يكون الإنتفاخ لكوننا سببه إقترابه من الكون الأعظم وقد يكون هذا الكون ملتهبا أشبه بالشمس والنجوم المضيئة . فلو كان كوننا يدور في مدار إهليليجي ( بيضاوي) حلزوني . فهذا معناه أنه يتباعد في الزمن عن الكون الأعظم ويقترب منه في مداره البيضاوي ولو كان إتجاه دورانه مع حركة عقرب الساعة فلاشك أنه سيبتعد عن الكون الأعظم ولوكان يسير عكس حركة عقارب الساعة فأنه سيقترب منه نسبيا . لكن لكون مدار كوننا بيضاويا حلزونيا. فسواء إبتعد في إتجاه دورانه أو إقترب بإتجاه الكون الأعظم لتكون نهايته حيث يرتطم به كالمذنبات . ولو كان الكون الأعظم ملتهبا كالشمس ففي هذه الحالة سيحترق كوننا . وفي مداره البيضاوي الحلزوني نجد كوننا يبتعد ويقترب في مداره الحلزوني حول الكون الأعظم أيضا وهذا ما يجعل كوننا كونا نابضا أشبه بالقلب النابض ينبسط وينقبض حسب مكانه وموقعه من الكون الأعظم . لهذا يمكن أن نجد أن بقية الأكوان من حول هذا الكون الأعظم أشبه بالقلوب النابضة في الفضاء .وهذا التصور يسقط نظرية الذرة الأولي التي يقال أنها إنبلجت وانفجرت في الإنفجار الكبير وتحولت إلي حساء أولي شكل هيئة الكون . فقد يكون نشأة مجموعة أكوان الكون الأعظم أشبه بنشأة المجموعة الشمسية التي نشأت من كواكب كثيرة كانت تدور في مدارات إهليليجية متقاطعة . لهذا كانت تتصادم مع بعضها ولم يبق منها سوي تسعة كواكب دائرية أو بيضاوية تسير في تزامن متناغم يحميها من الارتطام ببعضها حتي كوكب بلوتو (يراجع). فلهذا نجد منظومة الكون الأعظم خضعت للإنتقاء الطبيعي لأكوانها كما خضعت الشمس للإنتقاء الطبيعي لكواكبها . وهذا يدل علي أن كوننا وأخواته من أكوان الكون الأعظم قد خضعوا لهذه النظرية ويعتبر هذه الأكوان الأخوات أجزاء متناثرة من الكون الأعظم . مما يشير إلي أن منظومته قد تضم أجساما فضائية تحوم في أفلاكه أشبه بالمذنبات في المجموعة الشمسية تهدد كوننا بالإرتطام أو تتساقط فوق الكون الأعظم كما فعل مذنب شوميكر مؤخرا بكوكب المشتري . وهذه الفرضية تجعلنا نتصور كوكبنا بأنه كان كرةغازية ملتهبة لو إعتبرنا الكون الأعظم كونا مضيئا وساخنا . ثم أخذ يبرد وهذا ماجعل كوننا بيضاويا وقد تقلص مع الزمن .وهذا إحتمال وارد ولاسيما وأن نظرية الذرة الأولي لكوننا وإلإنفجار الكبير مازالت نظرية حدسية وفرضيات لم تتأكد بعد . وهذا الإحتمال الوارد لو صح سيسقط نظرية الإنفجار الكبير وسيغير مفهومنا ونظرتنا لكوننا المترامي والمتباعد . وإذا كان الإنتفاخ الكوني سببه الحرارة الناتجة عن الحرارة النووية نتيجة ظهور المواد الثقيلة بكوننا والتفاعلات بالنجوم الشابة والقوية به . إلا أن الكون يبرد رغم هذا مما يجعله يتقلص ويتكور علي نفسه . وإذا كانت هذه الحرارة المنبعثة من داخل الكون نتيجة هذه التفاعلات النووية فإن الأجسام المتشابهة الشحنة سوف تزيد من تنافرها وتتسع محيطات دورانها . ولكن ليس بسرعة واحدة لأن توزيعات الحرارة في الكون متباينة . وهذا ما يفقد كوننا تناسقه الحراري . وتصوري المنطقي أن كتلة وكثافة الكون تعادل تماما كتلة وكثافة الذرة الأولي التي إنفجرت وأدت إلي ظهور الإنفجار الكبير.وهذه الكتلة تعادل واقعيا كتلة مواد الكون والطاقة الكونية فيه. ولو قدرت السرعة الحقيقية لتمدد الكون والمسافة التي قطعها هذا التمدد فيمكن حساب عمره (الزمن). والرياضيون يمكنهم بعد التعرف علي الثوابت في الكون صياغة قوانين رياضية تربط بين المسافات والسرعة والكتلة والزمن كما في قوانين الحركة لنيوتن وتسارع الحركة في عجلته . لأن السرعة مرتبطة بالكتلة والضغط الجوي والجاذبية والزمن والمسافة .لأن المسافة = الزمن x السرعة . ومعدل السرعة يخضع لشدة الجاذبية وكتلة الشيء والضغط الجوي مما يؤثر علي عجلة السرعة كما بينها نيوتن . ويمكن أن نشك في نظرية تمدد كوننا و إنتفاخه . لأن هذا معناه أن القوة النافرة بداخل الكون أقوي وأشد من القوة الجاذبة في المادة المظلمة ولا سيما وأن كتلتها تقريبا نصف كتلة مواد هذا الكون . لهذا لايمكن تمدد الكون متسارعا . و يمكن تصور إنتفاخه من ذاته لأن الكون يبرد فيقل في حجمه ليتقلص علي ذاته . فمن المحتمل أن الإنتفاخ الكوني لو كان صحيحا.. فقد يكون بسبب جاذبية خارجية يتعرض لها الكون ليصبح تمدده حسب إتجاهها وشدتها. وهي أكبر من الجاذبية داخل كوننا ومجراته . وليحدث هذا الإنتفاخ فلابد أن تكون هذه الجاذبية خارج كوكبنا لتؤثر عليه من عدة إتجاهات مضادة لهيئة الكون . وما يقال عن أن الكون يتمدد ليصبح كونا مسطحا ومنبسطا فهذا معناه أنه ينضغط من فوق واسفل لو كان كرويا ليتمدد للأمام والخلف ولا يتم هذا إلا بفعل قوة خارجية ضاغطة . لأن لوكان هذا بفعل قوة داخلية فستكون قوة جاذبة ليصبح أشبه بالعدسة المقعرة من الوجهين حقيقة سيتمدد لكن لن يكون كونا منبسطا.لو تصورنا قوة الجذب بفعل ثقب هائل أسود داخل قلب الكون وهذا ما سيجعل المجرات ومادة الكون تتجه للداخل في إتجاهات متضادة وفي هذه الحالة سيكون للكون إتجاهات أصلية أربعة أشبه بالإتجاهات الأصلية فوق الأرض كالشمال والجنوب والشرق والغرب . ولو كانت القوة الخارجية الضاغطة واقعة . فهذا معناه أيضا أن الكون سيكون له أربع إتجاهات أصلية إثنتين منها ستكون أصلية فوق وتحت وإثنتان ستكونان إفتراضية رياضيا بتصور خط يقطع خط الطول بين فوق وتحت في منتصفه حيث مصدر الجاذبية الهائل ويكون زواياه 90 درجة أي متعامد عليه . ويمكن أن تكون الإتجاهات الأصلية الأربعة للكون فوق وتحت ويمين ويسار .لكن هذا التصور لم يذكره العلماء من قبل ولكنه تصور معقول لكون منبسط أو حتي منضغط. ورغم هذا فإن مايقال بأن الكون ينبسط ليصبح كالمستطيل . فهذه نظرية غير مقبولة نسبيا . لأن معظم مادة الكون مادة مظلمة وثقوب سوداء . وكلاهما كثافاتهما عالية جدا .فالمادة المظلمة نافرة للمادة المرئية بالكون عكس الثقوب السوداء فهي جاذبة لها . كما أن مادة الكون المرئية بطبيعتها لها جاذبيتها التي تشكل هيئتها . الكون الترددي لقد إستطاع العلماء التوصل إلي تمدد الكون من خلال دراسة أطياف النجوم بالمجرات المختلفة حسب نظرية تأثير (دوبللر) . ووجد أن هذه المجرات تتباعد عنا في كل إتجاهة . ومنها بعض المجرات تتباعد بسرعة تعادل نصف سرعة الضوء . وهذا جعل العلماء يحدسون بأن الكون بلا حدود . ورغم هذا التمدد فإن مادة الكون متناسقة لو شاهدناه من أي إتجاه به أو جانب من جوانبه . وفي أعقاب الإنفجار الكبير أخذ الكون الوليد يتمدد كرد فعل لشدة إنفجاره إلا أن هذا التمدد القصوري الذاتي بات يسرع ويتباطيء خلال العشرة بلايين سنة الضوئية الأولي من عمر الكون . بعدها أخذ يتسارع . لكن العلماء حتي الآن لايعرفون أسباب تمدده الثاني أو التعرف علي معني هذا التمدد وأثره علي مستقبل الكون . لكنهم يتوقعون إنبساط هذا الكون في تمدده ليصبح الفراغ فيه مسطحا بالكامل بحيث تنعدم الجاذبية فيه هذا الكون المنبسط تماما . وينعدم فيه أيضا التقوس عندما يصل في إنبساطه ليصبح خطا مستقيما .وفي هذه الحالة سينتهي الزمن ليصبح صفرا ويطلق عليها (الفضاء المسطح المطلق )حيث تصبح الكتلة والزمن والحرارة في الصفر المطلق ويطلق العلماء علي هذه الحالة التناسق العكسي للزمن (Time reversal symmetry ) وفيها أعتبروا سهم الزمن يتجه تجاه التمدد وينعكس علي نفس الخط في مرحلة التقلص بإتجاه بداية الزمن . ويطلق علي حالة الفضاءذ المسطح المطلق حالة (أوميجا) وفيها تصل حالة الكون الفيزيائية إلي مرحلة التوازن أو التعادل وينتهي فيها الزمن التمددي . لأن الكون المسطح المطلق سيكون له زمن وجودي يعدإفتراضا بالسنين الخاصة به ولايمكننا قياسها بالسنين الأرضية والتي قاصرة علي عدها ونحن قابعون فوق الأرض ورهينة بدورة الأرض حول الشمس وتعاقب دورات الليل والنهار . فهي ليست سنين مما تعدون . وليست زمنا تمدديا يقاس بالسنين الضوئية كما هو عليه الآن . ولو عاد الكون إلي التقلص فسيبدأ دورة زمنية إرتدادية حيث سيعود في الزمن التمددي ليرتد فيه وليصبح في الزمن التقلصي (الإرتدادي )ويقدر بالسنين الضوئية . لأن الكون من خلال تقلصه بعدما توقف في حالة (أوميجا )ثم عودنه . فهذا معناه أن الزمن ترددي (بندولي) لايتوقف ولكن سيكون له عدة إتجاهات . فيكون زمنا تمدديا وزمنا وجوديا وزمنا إرتداديا . لهذا الزمن لايتوقف طالما الكون قائما مهما تعددت أشكاله أو هيئته أو إتجاهه . وعندما نتحدث عن الكون الأعظم وتمدده وتقلصه حسب ما سلف من مفاهيم . نجد أيضا أن أكوانه السيارة تتمدد وتتقلص أسوة بما يحدث في كوننا . ولو صحت نظرية الكون الترددي التي تقال عن حالة كوننا . فهذا معناه أن الكون الأعظم بأكوانه أكوانا ترددية تتمدد وتتقلص جميعها في إيقاع موحد ومتزامن . ولو كانت هذه الأكوان في تقلصها وتمددها التصوري والإفتراضي وتخضع لثوابت فيزياء كوننا . فهذا معناه وجود حياة .وإن كان بعضها لايماثل قوانين كوننا فإن الحياة لم تظهر هناك . وإن كانت هذه الأكوان لاتنتقل من مرحلة ترددية لأخري أو بضها يتقلص وبعضها يتمدد . فهذا معناه أنها أكوان منفصلة فيزيائيا تماما. وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر الكون الأعظم تجمع أكوان لانهائي. ويفقد تناسقه وليس له ملامح تنظيمية ولا يشكل منظومة متكاملة في الفضاء الكوني . فلنتصور نظرية الكون الترددي أو المكوكي . فلنتصور كوننا في تمدده الحالي . فقد يكون في تمدده يقطع دورة مكوكية ترددية . أو قد يكون تمدده في بداية دورة ترددية أولي أو ثانية أو ثالثة .. إلي آخره . وطبعا لايمكن للعلماء إثبات هذه الترددات المتعاقبة . وهذا يدل بلا شك أن قياسهم لعمر الكون ليس قياسا دقيقا . لأنهم قاسوه علي كون قائم يتمدد في الزمن وأوعزوا قياسهم لعمر الكون لتمدده القائم . كما قاسوه وهم فوق الأرض ولايعرفون مكانهم بالنسبة لحافته . وهل نحن في مركز الكون أو عند حافته. ولايوجد دليل قاطع لنحدد مكاننا بالنسبة لهذا الكون أو أين نحن فيه .ولايوجد دليل واحد يبين أننا في أي مرحلة من تمدده أو تقلصه وارتداده أو أن الكون سيتمدد إلي مالانهاية أو أن له نهاية سيقطعها في الزمن التمددي أو أنه سيلقي حتفه عندما يتقلص علي ذاته . فلو تصورنا كما يقال أن الكون بدأ من حالة ألفا التي أعتبرت بداية الزمن حيث كانت البداين من لحظة الإنفجار الكبير والذي أعقبه تمدد سريع فائق بقوة الإنفجار وتباطيء الكون بعد خفوته ليتمدد متباطئا ومتثاقلا ليتجه إلي حالة أوميجا حيث سيتوقف بتعادل القوي الواقعة عليه سواء قوة الجاذبية الكونية الداخلية أوقوة الجاذبية الفضائية من حوله. فتقلصه سيكون حالة من الإنكماش الذاتي بفعل برودته فسيتقوس علي ذاته ويقل حجمه وتزداد كثافته وتشتد جاذبية . ولهذا فلايمكن أن ينفجر في مرحلة أوميجا ويتبعثر بالفضاء . كما أنه عندما يتقلص سيعود في الزمن وليس في نفس إتجاهه أو سرعة تماثل سرعة تمدده بل قد تفوقها لشدة الجاذبية أو قد تقل عنها بفعل قوة الضغط الداخليأ والمادة المظلمة الساخنة فلو كان تمدده في خط مستقيم وباتجاه واحد في شكل كون مسطح فهذا مايسقط نظرية تقوس الكون لإينشتين. لكن لوكان الكون كرويا (متقوس علي ذاته) فهذا يعطي لنظرية إينشتين حول الكون المتقوس معني . فسيتقوس الكون و يتقص من أطرافه بشكل متوازن . لكن في كلا الحالتين لايعود الزمن في حالة التقلص بنفس سرعة إمتداده لوجود قوي مضادة لإنضغاطه ولن يصل إلي الحالة (ألفا) . والزمن نجده سائرا لايتوقف فيما يقال بالحالة أوميجا ليصبح بعد تممد الكون في الزمن صفر2 بعدما كان بدء التمدد في حالة ألفا التي كانت تعتبر في الزمن صفر1 أو يتوقف بعدما يعود في نفس الإتجاه ليصبح كونا منضغطا ويتوقف في حالة ألفا ثانية ليصبح في الزمن صفر3.ثم يعود ويتمدد ليصل لحالة أوميجا ثانية ويتوقف عند الزمن صفر4 ثم يرتد ليصل لحالة ألفا ف الزمن صفر 3وهكذا . فالزمن مقياس متصل ويسير حسب الإتجاه التمددي وينعكس حسب الإتجاه التراجعي . لهذا يعتبر زمنا نواسيا (تردديا) (Oscillating time) لكنه في مجموعه يكون زمن الكون وعمره . والزمن في هذه الحالة لايعود وهذه فرضية منطقية بل وفيزيائية . فالكون يتمدد ويتقلص في الزمن الذي يسير في خط مستقيم وإن إختلفت دورات الكون وإتجاهها . فالزمن الكوني وحدة قائمة وهذا ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه الزمن الموحد ولا يعد بعدا رابعا كما يقول إينشتين لأنه زمن نواسي في المكان الترددي وليس له دورات إنعكاسية . كما أن نظرية إينشتين الزمكان تعتبر مطبقة علي كون متمدد فيه الزمن بعدا رابعا ممتدا في المكان المتباعد و لا تنطبق علي كون متقلص فيه الأبعاد تتقلص (تنكمش) والزمن يتزايد. لهذا تعتبر نظرية الزمكان نظرية نسبية فقط في حالة كون يتمدد فقط. وهذه النظرة لايمكن البت فيها برأي قاطع لأننا ننظر للكون من داخله ونري أجزاء منه . لكن لكي نتحقق من تمدد الكون وإننكماشه فهذا ينطلب النظر للكون من خارجه ومراقبته لبلايين السنين . لأن التمدد أو الإنكماش للكون كل منهما يقطع دورة قد تصل لعدة بلايين من السنين . وهذا ما لايستطيع العلماء تحقيقه في الزمان والمكان . كما لايمكن قياس البعد الذي يصل فيه الكون سواء في تمدده أو إنكماشه إلا لو نظرنا إليه من خارجه . وقدرنا نقطة البداية في كل مرحلة من مراحل هذا التمدد ونقطة النهاية .وفي نظرية الكون الترددي لابد وأن يكون الكون وحدة واحدة يتحرك ككتلة واحدة سواء أكان كونا يتمدد أو كونا ينكمش أو كونا ينتفخ كالبالونة.وقد يكون الكون أشبه في تردده بالمرجيحة يعلو ويهبط في حركة قوسية . لهذا اتكون نهاية تمدده عندما يعلو ليصل إلي مرحلة أوميجا (+)ثم يرتد في حركة قوسية ليمرعكس اتجاه الزمن وليصل لمرحلة بداية في نقطة ألفا ويمر بها ليتمدد في الإتجاه العكسي (أشبه) بحركة البندول ليصل إلي نقطة (- ) أوميجا . ويظل في تأرجحه البندولي حتي تتضاءل سرعته ويتوقف نهائيا عند النقطة ألفا . لكن ليظل الكون في تأرجحه لابد وأن تقع عليه قوة ذاتية تدفعه للأوج التمددي في كلا الجانبين من النقطة ألفا أو تقع عليه قوة خارجية تدفعه للإنكماش والتمدد في كلا الإتجاهين . وبهذا يكون تردده إلي مالانهاية . فقد يكون كوننا واقعا تحت تأثير قوة ترددية من حوله تدفعه للأمام ليتمدد وينبسط وتدفعه للخلف ليتقلص وينكمش .وهذا ما لايمكن أن نلاحظه من داخل الكون إلا لو رأيناه من خارجه وسط منظومة كونية لتحديد إتجاهات التمدد والتقلص في الفضاء الخارجي حوله . ولو كان كوننا موجودا في فضاء خاو تماما فلن نستطيع تحديد هل هو يتمدد أو ينكمش لأنه سيبدو ككتلة واحدة لو نظرنا إليه من الخارج . وهذه الفرضيات تعتمد علي ديناميكية حركة الكون والقوي التي يخضع لها . والكون في حالة تردده في كلا الإتجاهين سيكون كونا متقوسا ومنبعجا .ففي إتجاه التمدد سيكون التقوس بأعلاه وفي حالة التقلص سيعكس التقوس وضعه ليكون بأسفله ففي التمدد أعلاه سيكون سطحه مقعرا (متقوسا للداخل) ووفي أسفله سيكون سطحه محدبا(متقوسا للخارج) والعكس صحيح يعتمد علي إتجاه القوة الواقعة عليه وبهذا سيصبح الكون متقوسا من جانب ومحدبا من الجانب الآخر المقابل .وستكون كثافته متباينة حيث تكون في جانب إتجاه التمدد أكثر كثافة والجانب المقابل أقل كثافة. و القوة الخارجية الواقعة عليه وتحركه في كلا الإتجاهين المتعاكسين ستجعل الكون كتلة واحدة متحركة.وقد يكون الكون مسطحا وليس متقوسا لهذا سيتأرجح ككل وكوحدة واحدة . من هنا نجد أن المكان من ثوابت الكون والزمان متغير حسب تردده . ليصبح المكان لامعني له بالنسبة للزمن الترددي المتغير.مما يجعل نظرية الزمكان لإينشتين لاوجود لها في كون متأرجح ويصبح بعدا متفردا لاعلاقة له بالمكان إلا علي مؤشر التأرجح الكوني . وبهذا نعتبر الزمن زمنا توقيفيا علي مكان الكون فوق مؤشر التأرجح ككل .لهذا نجد أن نظرية إينشتين تطبق علي كون ننظر إليه من الداخل حبث يتمدد . وفي هذا نعتبر الزمن التمددي بعدا رابعا في نطاق الأبعاد الثلاثة الأخري كالطول والعرض والعمق والتي تشكل المكان وهيئة الكون . لكن لو نظرنا للكون من خارجه فإننا سنسقط من حساباتنا فكرة الزمكان لإينشتين. ولهذا نعتبر نظريته حول المكان والزمن نظرية جزئية مرحلية وليست نظرية شاملة كلية تطبق علي كوننا ككل أو علي الأكوان الأخري . وإذا كان الكون يقع تحت تأثير قوة ترددية خارجية أو قوة نابضة داخلية فإنه سيكون كونا نابضا في الفضاء أشبه بقلب الإنسان فيتمدد ويتقلص في المكان في دورات زمنية إيفاعية منتظمة . وقد يكون حاليا في دورة تمددية يعقبها دورة تقلصية . وهذا أيضا مؤشر لايعطينا العمر الحقيقي للكون لأننا لانعرف عدد دورات التمدد أو التقلص . فقد يكون هذا التمدد الأولأو الثاني أو الثالث ولايعرف من خلال هذه النظرة كم تقلص حتي نجمع زمن التمدد وزمن التقلص لنحدد عمر الكون واكتفي العلماء بتحديده من خلال تمدد الحالي واعتبروه التمدد الأول منذ بداية الكون ولايوجد دليل واحد ليؤيد هذه الفكرة . فقد يكون الكون أقدم مما قدروه لعمره . واعتبروه أنه بدأ من حالة ألفا التي اعتبروها نقطة الزمن صفرومازال يتمدد ليصل لحالة أوميجا والتي اعتبروها نهاية الزمن .وهذه النظرة للكون والزمن فيه نظرة قاصرة علي كون يتمدد في إتجاه واحد وفي دورة زمنية واحدة وأيضا لايوجد دليل واحد ليؤكد هذه الفرضية. فتصورنا لكوننا فيه نجد أنه ليس كونا متفرداأومعزولا بالفضاء الخارجي حيث يخضع لقوي كبري خارجية ضمن منظومة كونية كبري للكون الأعظم لانعرف له بداية أو نهاية مدركة.


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

22- هيئة الكون الأعظم


بدأ الكون الأعظم من العدم حيث كان الزمن المطلق به صفرا وحيث كانت كتلته صفرا وكل المقاييس الطبيعية لم يكن لها وجودا .فحسب نظرية الإنفجار الكبير نجده وقد ظهر كذرة مندمجة ومدمجة ومتناهية . ومع إنبلاج الكون الأعظم يمكن تطبيق زمن( بلانك)(30 - 43 ثانية الأولي منذ الإنفجار الكبير ) حيث ظهرت الجاذبية بالكون الأعظم لتكون خلفية له وظهرت معها حقو لوأجسام تخضع لنظرية ميكانيكا الكم لماكس بلانك لرسم صورة غريبة وفريدة بخصائصها الدقيقة لمعالم الكون الأعظم في طفولته. فإذا كان الكون الأعظم قد بدأ بإنبلاج ذرة كونية أولي متناهية فمع ظهورها بدأت القوانين والمقاييس كالكتلة والطاقة والجاذبية والحرارة حيث بدأت الفيزياء الكونية وبدأ الزمن الكوني العام .ومن خلال ظهور الإنفجار الأعظم لهذه الذرة التي إنشطرت إلي ذرات . أعقبه إنفجارات أخري ومتسلسلة لهذه الذرات الكونية الوليدة أسفرت عن ظهور كوننا والأكوان الأخري في منظومته من خلال تفجيرات أشبه بالتفجيرات النووية التسلسلية الإنشطاريةأو الإندماجية . فالكون الأعظم بهيئته الحالية لابد وأن يتمدد ليسوتعب تمدد الأكوان بداخل منظومته بما فيها كوننا . وقد يكون تمدده متسارعا في إتجاه الزمن التسارعي الذي سيفضي به في طريق محتوم ليصل للحالة (أوميجا) التي تعتبرحالة نهاية التمدد الكوني أشبه بحالة (أوميجا) في نهاية تمدد كوننا أو أي كون آخر . وعندها ينتهي زمن الكون أوالزمن الأعلي (Super time) للكون الأعظم. وهذا ما سنتاوله بالتفصيل فيما بعد عند حديثنا عن الزمن . وتمدد الكون الأعظم قد يكون بسبب تأثير خارجي عليه فقد يكون بسسب شحنة الجاذبية الكونية بالفضاء حوله وهذا يدل علي أن له شحنة مختلفة عن شحنة هذه الجاذبية. لهذا لابد وأن يكون في الفضاء من حول الكون الأعظم مصدر جاذبية هائلة . وعندما يصل الكون إلي حالة التوقف عن التمدد والإتزان فسيتعادل في شحنته مع الشحنة الفضائية وسيصبح كونا منجذبا ومتجمدا عن الحركة بل ومعلقا بالفضاء إلي مالانهاية. وقد يكون الكون الأعظم منجذبا لجاذبية لكون أكبر شحنته هائلة و تخالف شحنة الكون الأعظم ويطلق عليه الكون الأم الذي يضم هذا الكون الأعظم بما فيه من أكوان من بينها كوننا . وهذا المفهوم يسقط مقولة أن بداية كوننا أو الكون الأعظم كانت ذرة متناهية . فقد يكون الكون الأعظم وكوننا وبقية أكوانه عبارة عن أجسام فضائية إنفصلت عن الكون الأم أشبه بالمذنبات والكويكبات والأجسام الفضائبة التي تهيم داخل نطاق منظومتنا الشمسية . وهذا معناه أن الكون الأعظم يتعرض لضربات هذه الأكوان الهائمة في منظومته وفي هذا ستكون نهاية كوننا . وفي كل الأحوال لوكان كوننا أو الكون الأعظم في تمددهما منجذبان لجاذبية ما سواء أكانت الجاذبية الفضائية من حوليهما أو جاذبية الكون الأم . فإنهما يتمددان منتفخان بشكل ما .فإذا كان الكون الأعظم منجذب لجاذبية الكون الأم ستصبح مقدمته منبعجةبإتجاه الجاذبية وبقيته مسحوب من الخلف أشبه بالمذنب . لهذا التمدد لكوننا والكون الأعظم تصورا سيكون للخلف عكس إتجاه سيرهما . فبينما يتجه كوننا للأمام بإتجاه جاذبية الكون الأعظم فإنه سيصبح منبعجا في مقدمته ومسحوبا في مؤخرته. وهذا يقسر بيضاوية هيئةهذه الأكوان بما فيها كوننا . فإذا كانت هذه الأكوان ستتعاظم بفعل الجاذبية فإن كثافاتها ستقل مع الزمن وستنخفض حرارتها وتتمدد موجات الضوء والحرارة بداخلها . وهذه العمليات لوكانت ستكون نظريا بطيئة نسبيا .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

23- المادة والفضاء


تتكون المادة(Matter ) من أجسام والأجسام تتكون من جسيمات وكل جسيم له شحنته سواء أكانت شحنة سالبة أو موجبة كالأيونات أو متعادلة كالذرة . لكن الجسيمات التي تتكون منها الذرة لها أيضا شحناتها . ففيها الإلكترونات سالبة والبروتونات موجبة والنيترونات متعادلة لهذا فهي أكثر ثقلا من الإلكترونات والبروتونات . وهذه الشحنات بالذرة تعطي للمادة شكلا . والفضاء(Space) خواء وهو نسبي ويطلق عليه الفراغ . فنراه يوجد في أي مادة أو ذرة بالكون و له أثره علي شكل وحجم المادة .حتي الذرة بها فراغ تدور فيه الإلكترونات حول الذرة . والفضاء فيه النجوم متباعدة حتي لايرتطم بعضه ببعض . لأن حجم الفضاء يعادل 10 مليون مرة حجم ما يحتويه من نجوم . لهذا نجد أن بالفضاء متوسط المسافات بين المجرات فيه يفوق عدة مرات حجمها . والمادة والفضاء صنوان متلازمان في هيئة الكون . والمادة به هي أداة قياس البعد والسرعة والزمن فيه . وإذا فرغناه من مادته فلن يبقي منه سوي الفراغ . وهذا الفراغ لأنه لاشيء .فمن ثم لن يعطي مدلولات مادية محسوسة . لأن الكون عبارة عن مادة وفراغ وهما معا يحددان الزمكان الذي حدثنا عنه إينشتين . وهما متلازمان . فبدون الفراغ لن يكون ثمة بعد للمادة وسيتغير مفهومنا عن كتلة المادة وأبعاد الكون والزمن .لأن الفراغ يجعل للمادة معني له قيمة . فبدون الفراغ ستصبح المادة متحيزة في مكان ثابت تقاس بالأطوال العادية والزمن الذي ستعيش فيه سيكون تقويما نمطيا يعد بالسنين العادية . وسيصبح الكون بلا سرعة لأته سيكون متحيزا . ولن يكون سرعة الضوء مقياسا للزمان والمكان ولن يصبح للنظرية النسبية لاينشتين معني . وفي إنعدام المادة الكونية نجد أن قوانين الفيزياء ستتواري تلقائيا . لأن مفهوم الزمكان لإينشتين وجودي تتلازم فيه المادة والفضاء معا كوحدة واحدة . فهما معا يصنعان قوانين الفيزياء.. فوجود المادة بالفضاء جعلت للكون منظورا ومعني ومظهرا . وإضاءة الأجرام فيه من نجوم جعلت له لغة . فمن خلال الضوء نراه ونقيس أبعاده ونقدر حجم أجرامه ونحس فيه بالسرعة . والفراغ الذي نتصوره كحيز خال تماما نجده يضم آلاف الأنواع من الجسيمات التي تتكون وتتحد وتتفاعل وتختفي في محيط لايعرف الهدوء أو السكون فيه . وهذه الصورة ترسمها لنا نظرية الكم التي أمكنها إكتشاف المواد الموصلة للكهرباء في المكان والزمان مما يجعلها تغير من شكل ذبذبات الفوتونات (جسيمات الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ) مما يجعلها تولد قوي يمكن قياسها عن طريق الموصلات الكهربائية . فالفضاء يعتبر وعاء ضخما يضم مواد الكون ولايعتبر بهيئة أجرامه خواء . والفضاء باق حتي ولو إنتزعت منه هذه الأجرام أو كل المادة الكونية . لهذا نجد الكون عبارة عن مادة وفضاء كما في نظري أن حساب عمر الكون أو معدل إنتفاخه أو تمدده لايتحقق إلا من خلال تقدير متوسط سرعة تمدده في كل إتجاه لو عرفنا مركزه. لهذا كرة القدم لو حسب زمن تمددها بالإنتفاخ فلا بد أن يوضع في الحسبان مقاومة حدها الجلدي والضغط الجوي الواقع عليه. ولو قدرت كتلتها لابد من مراعاة الجاذبية الأرضية .ولو حسب حجمها لابد من مراعاة الضغط الجوي ودرجة حرارة الجو . لهذا عندما حسب العلماء كتلة مادة الكون وسرعة تمدده في الفضاء خارج منظومته لم يراعوا جهلهم بكينونة هذا الفضاء الخارجي اللاكوني . وهل له تأثير يقاوم التمدد الكوني بداخل حيزه ؟ . لهذا لابد أن يعرف الفضاء اللاكوني . وهل له كتلة؟. أو هو عبارة عن جسيمات لا تخضع لقوانين الطبيعة؟ .فإذا كان العلماء حائرين في الكون المنظور فما بالهم باللاكون الغير منظور أو متصور أصلا ؟. لأن هذا يعتبرونه تفكيرا فيما وراء الطبيعة .أقول هذا التصور كمثل يمكن لأي شخص إتباعه في تصوره للكون والتفكير في آلائه .وهذه الفرضية أطرحها للتعود علي التفكير العلمي التحليلي التساؤلي المتسلسل .وهذا ماجعلني شخصيا أضع تصورا لنظرية الكون الأعظم من خلال التفكير المنطقي البحت.لأن القوانين الطبيعية ثابتة في كل مكان وزمان بالكون . وسم هذه النظرية ضربا من الخيال العلمي إلا أنها لن تكون خيالا علميا جامحا . ولاسيما وأ ن العلماء لن يستطيعوا الوقوف فوق حافة الكون الغائر القصي ليروا ما بعده أو حوله . فلو كان بداية كوننا ذرة ثقيلة تعادل في كتلتها كتلته مجتمعة إلا أنها أدت إلي الإنفجار الكبير الذي تشكل بعده هذا الكون الذي لا يعرف ماوراءه حتي الآن.لأن تفكير علمائنا قاصر . وما يضير أن تكون هذه الذرة هي إحدي الذرات التي تبعثرت في كون أكبر؟. ولاسيما وأن القرآن حدثنا عن سبع سماوات طباقا أي يوجد سبعة أكوان في الوجود قد نشأت بانفجارات كبري تشكلت بعدها هذه السبعة أكوان . لكن السؤال هل كانت توقيتات هذه الإنفجارات متزامنة وثابتة ؟ . وهل معدلات شدة تفجيرها واحدة ؟ . فإذا كان هذا. فمعناه أن عمرهذه الأكوان الزمني واحد وهيئاتها الفلكية واحدة وأحجامها موحدة. بعدما تشكلت لها مدارات تدور فيها حول كون أكبر يمكن أن نطلق عليه الكون الأعظم أو الكون الكبير أو الكون الأم. فيسيرها حسب بعدها عن شدة جاذبيته في مدارات كونية ثابتة . وقد تكون هذه الأكوان ضمن مجرة كونية عظمي من بين ملايين المجرات الكونية في الوجود أو قد تكون جسما فضائيا تتجه نحو كون أكبر ليجذبه في فلكه كما تجذب الأرض المذنبات من الفضاء .كل شيء وارد وكل فرضية مقبولة لو كانت منطقية. ولاشك أن الكون الأعظم يخضع لنظرية الكثافة الحرجة التي تعتبر ميزان هذا الكون وكل الأكوان الأخوات التي تدور في فلكه. فكثافاتها أقل من الكثافة الذاتية الحرجة لكل منها. فلو بلغت كثافة أي كون للكثافة الحرجة فهذا معناه التوقف التام عن التمدد الكوني. لأن الزمن سيتوقف في حالة( أوميجا)التي تعتبر نهاية الزمن ليعود الكون بعدها في الماضي حسب نظرية الإنسحاق الكبيرBig crunch ويصبح كونا هشا ليتقلص ويعود لسيرته الأولي في الزمن القديم ليصل إلي الزمن صفرفي حالة( ألفا)التي تعتبر بداية الزمن . عندما كان الكون ذرة متناهية ومدمجة . ويقال أن كثافة كوننا الآن ثلث معدل الكثافة الحرجة لهذا يتمدد في الفراغ الكوني . وإذا صحت هذه النظريات . فهذا معناه أن ثوابت الكون تنطبق عليها . ومن بينها أن الكون الأعظم متناسق في هيئته الكبري وأنه يضم بلا يين البلايين من المجرات الكونية والسدم بينها والمادة المظلمة التي تعتبر مقبرة لهذه الأكوان.وإذا كان العلماء في شك من هذا فليس لديهم من شواهد أو دلائل منطقية ليتحققوامن هذه الفرضيات . لأنهم لم يروا حتي حافة الكون السحيق الذي نعيش به .فهم عاجزون حتي الآن عن الوصول إلي مهد ميلاد كوننا, وقد بلغت نظرتنا الضبابية فيه علي بعد بليون سنة ضوئية من مهده . لهذا لايمكنهم البت بقول حول ماوراء الكون ومابعده . لأن حافة الكون تبعد عنا ببلايين السنين الضوئية . فما بال مايحتمل أن يكون عليه بعد كوننا من الكون الأعظم ؟. . فلاشك سيكون بعده بلايين البلايين من بلايين السنين الضوئية مما يتعذر علي علماء الفلك رؤيته أو رصده و لو شاهدوه تصورا من فوق سطح كوننا بأدق وأكبر التلسكوبات فلن يروه لأنه سيبدو كذرة لاتري .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

24- الطاقة المظلمة


افترض العلماء أن موجات الجاذبية تتكون من(جرافيتونات)إفتراضيةعبارة عن جسيمات أولية تظهر وتختفي قرب مصدرها إلا أنها عندما تفلت بعيدا عنه تشرد وتصبح جسيمات حقيقية تطول موجاتها مع تمدد الكون لتقوم بجذب العناصر الكيماوية والمادة المظلمة بين النجوم والمجرات كما تدفع بالطاقة المظلمة لتملأ الفضاء بما يوحي بأن الكون ساحة قتال حقيقي. لهذا تعتبر الطاقة المظلمة طاقة الفراغ الكوني وتمثل معظم مواد الكون . ويطلق عليها الثابت الكوني ورغم إعتبارها طاقة خاملة إلا أنها تحافظ علي كثافة الكون في كل زمان . فهي لاتمتص ضوءا أو تشعه .فهي أشبه بالمادة المظلمة الجاذبة لكنها تختلف عنها في أنها طاردة للجاذبية مما يجعلها تؤثر علي المادة المرئية بالكون . وما أدهش العلماء أنه عندما كان عمركوننا سنة ضوئية كان متناسقا ويتكون من فقاعات أطلق عليها الجيوب الكروية المعزولة وكان قطرها سنة ضوئية . والآن الكون كرة قطرها 15بليون سنة ضوئية بعد تضخمه وتمدده ويضم بلايين الجيوب الكروية ورغم تباعدها عن بعضها إلا أنها مازالت متشابهة . وهذا المنظور يفسر لنا التناسق الكوني الغامض في نظرية التضخم الكوني . ويعتبر العلماء أن السرعات بالكون بما فيها سرعة الضوء ثابتة إلا أنهم في تقديراتهم للسرعة يتجاهلون تأثير الجاذبية الكونية عليها . لأن السرعات المطلقة لاتقدر واقعيا إلا في كون خال ومفرغ تماما.ولابد أن يكون تسارعه فيه من كل إتجاه وفي تزامن مطلق وإلا إنبعج الكون وفقد تناسقه أو إنفصل لكوينات تتقوس علي ذاتها ليصبح كوننا متعدد الأكوان . لهذا الطاقة المظلمة والجاذبية الكونية لعبتا دورا أساسيا في الحفاظ علي هيئة كوننا ليصبح علي ما هو عليه حاليا. وما نراه من الكون هو العناصر الكيماوية التي تعكس الضوء و تتكون منها المجرات والنجوم والسدم والغبار الكوني وكلها أجرام مرئية عكس المادة المظلمة فهي لاتشع أو تعكس الضوء بل تمتصه . لهذا فهي مجهولة الهوية والتكوين ومازال الغموض يكتنفها . من هنا .. نري العلماء يتعاملون مع بلايين السنين وبلايين البلايين من الكيلومترات الممتدة والمترامية والمتباعدة بالكون. ومعظم مايقال عن كنه الكون ونشأته حدسا فرضيا يعوزه الأدلة المادية الدامغة والمحسوسة . ما هو الفضاء ؟ ما يقال عن الفضاء ( Space) فهو مسألة نسبية . فالأرض الفضاء هي الأرض التي خلت من أشياء منظورة . ويطلق علي السماء الفضاء وهذه النظرة نسبية لأن السماء تغص بالأجسام والأجرام المنظورة والمحسوسة . لهذا أصدق ما يقال عنها بالسماء لأنها تسمو فوقنا . والكون ككل قد يقال أنه يتمدد في الفضاء داخل منظومة كبري يطلق عليها الوجود . وهذه فرضية نسبية تشبه ما يقال بأن الأرض تدور حول نفسها في الفضاء أو تدور في مدارها حول الشمس . وقد يكون هذا مقبولا لأن حركتها لايعترضها شيء ملموس أو منظور لكنها تدخل ضمن منظومة الشمس وتتأثر بجاذبيتها . فهي أسيرة مع بقية المجموعة الشمسية . كذلك الكون الذي نعيش فيه . فهو قد يكون موجودا ضمن منظومة كونية كبري وقد يكون قد نشأ منها كما نشأت الأرض أو يكون كوينا صغيرا تابعا لكون أكبر يدور حوله . وقد يكون الإمتداد الكوني وتسارعه أشبه بمذنب يقترب من الأرض. فقد يكون مقتربا من كون أم يجذبه في فلكه ليرتطم به. أو يكون كفقاعة عندما تقترب من الكون الأم تنفجر كما تنفجر بالونة الأطفال . ويقال أن الكون ينتفخ كما تنتفخ البالونة وقد يأتي عليه حين من الدهر وينفجر ويتبعثر ليصبح أجساما فضائية هائمة في محيط الكون الأعظم أو تحط هذه الأجسام فوق سطحه لتصبح غبارا كونيا بين مجراته وافدا من كوينات أخري . فالكون الأعظم قد يضم أكوانا ككوننا.وقد يكون جزءا نمطيا في هذا الكون الأعظم لوكانت الأكوان بمجموعته موزعة بشكل منتظم في السماء العلي. والسؤال المنطقي .. هل هذه العوالم المحتملة موجودة علي التوازيأو أنها تتابع علي التوالي في محيط واحد بما لابجعل كونا يطول آخر في تزامن متتابع أو تدور في شكل عشوائي ؟. وهل كل كون قد يضم مجرات نجمية وسدما ومادة مظلمة وغيرها كالتي في كوننا. وهذا إحتمال وارد . مما يجعل فكرة وجوده الكون الأعظم فكرة مطروحة بل ومقبولة منطقيا . ولاسيما لايوجد دليل واحد علي نكرانها حتي الآن . وهذه الأكوان قد تشد بعضها بعضا مما سيجعل كوننا يتمدد بجاذبياتها . وقد يصل هذا الشد الإنتفاخي لكوننا درجة لايمكن فيها مقاومة هذا الشد الكوني فينفصل ويتبعثر في الفضاء الكوني ليصبح وجود كوننا غير ظاهري لكن مادته ستظل موجودة لأنها لن تفني . وقد يكون هناك كون أعظم ثان وثالث ورابع وهلم جرا . وقد تكون هذه الأكوان الأعظمية متناسقة في هيئاتها وتشكل منظومة كونية كبري تضم بلا يين الأكوان ويتشكل منها مجرات أشبه بمجرات كوننا التي تضم ملايين النجوم والسدم . وبهذا يطلق عليها منظومة الكون الأم . لكن كل هذه الأكوان هل كانت بدايتها هذه الذرات الكونية التي تفجرت أشبه بالقنابل العنقودية أو التفاعل النووي التفجيري المتسلسل؟ . وهذه الأطروحة قد تجعلنا نفكر في الكون العنقودي الأم الذي بدأ من العدم بكلمة : كن. لهذا الوجود بدأ بالكون الأم الذي يضم الأكوان الكبري العظمي . وكل كون أعظم يضم أكوانا من بينها كوننا الذي يعتبر ضمن منظومته كوينا صغيرا في مجرة من مجراته . وللتعرف علي كوننا داخل هذه المجرة.فالوصول إلي حافته يتطلب طاقة غير نمطية. لأن أي مركبة ولو كانت بسرعة الضوء تتطلب قطع مسافة تعادل بلايين السنين الضوئية . فالكون الأعظم خلق بقدرة الخالق سبحانه وفي كوننا نري عظمته بعيون الفلك . لكن كل شيء فيه بمقدار مقدر مما جعله كونا متوازنا في الزمكان من الكون الأعظم وتوابعه من الأكوان الأخري التي تسير في أفلاكه. وهذا التوازن الوجودي لهذا الكون الأعظم جعله كونا قائما منذ بلايين البلايين من السنين وإلا ماد أو إنحرف ليصبح كونا فوضويا يسير بعشوائية طاغية قد تودي به. فهو لايحيد ولايزيغ له إيقاعاته المتناغمة في سيمفونية الوجود مما يجعله كونا حقيقيا . وهذا التصور للكون يمكن تطبيقه علي أي كون من الأكوان بما فيها الكون الأعظم . لأنها كلها في منظومة متكاملة تخضع لقوانين الفيزياء العامة . وهذا مايدل علي أن كوننا في ترتيبه وآلياته أبسط ملايين المرات من مخنا . وفي دراسته أبسط من دراسة كوامن خلية حية لاتري .فإذا كنا قد توغلنا لبلايين البلايين من الأميال بالكون في أغوار السماء رغم قصورنا .فإننا مازلنا فوق الأرض لم نخرقها إلا لبضعة كيلومترات من قشرتها التي يتعدي سمكها آلاف الكيلومترات .فمازلنا نحبو فوق الأرض وعند حافة الكون . الكون المتحرك قوانين الطبيعة ثابتة ومن خلالها نجد الكون يتسارع إلا أنه لم يصل في سرعته سرعة الضوء التي تعتبر السرعة الحرجة بالكون . لأي مادة أو عنصر لو سار و لو بلغت سرعته سرعة الضوء فإنه يتحول إلي طاقة . لهذا سرعة الضوء تعتبر السرعة الحرجة التي لو بلغها الكون في تمدده وتسارعه فإنه سيختفي ويصبح كونا مظلما ويتحول لطاقة . لهذا لايمكنه بلوغ هذه السرعة ولاسيما وأنه متحيز داخل منظومة الكون الأعظم. كوننا كون متحرك داخل منظومة مجرة تضم أكوانا أخري قد تصل لبلايين الأكوان . وهذه المجرة يمكن أن تكون واحدة من بلايين المجرات الأكوانية في منظومة الكون الأعظم . فلو وقفنا فوق كوننا لنري الكون الأعظم . فلن نري منه سوي أقرب مجراته في سماء كوننا حيث تتواري بقية المجرات الكونية العظمي فبعد عمر مديد قد يصل بلايين السنين قد نصعد فيه لسطح كوننا لنري أقرب الأكوان إلينا داخل مجرتنا الكونية . ويمكن أن نري الأكوان الأخري كنقط مضيئة أشبه بالنجوم التي نراها في سمائنا من فوق الأرض تضيء سماء كوننا . فإذا كنا لانعرف تحديد مكاننا بكوننا المترامي فما بال كوننا وسط أكوان متعددة ومترامية ومتباعدة في كل إتجاه حوله.فإذا كنا نري في كوننا برؤية ضبابية فما بال رؤيتنا فيما وراءه . فلاشك ستكون رؤية سوداوية .فالمقاييس فيه نجدها فوق الأرض بآلاف الكيلومترات الطولية وفي منظومتنا الشمسية بملايين الكيلومترات الطولية وداخل الكون نجدها ببلايين السنين الضوئية. أما خارج الكون فسنجدها تريليونات السنين الضوئية أو التيكونية (التيكون جسيم أسرع من الضوء). فكوننا كون متحرك في الفضاء الكوني الشامل .وإحتمال وجوده كجزء من تجمع أكواني وارد . وقد يكون ضمن مجموعة أكوان متوازية كما يقول العالم الفيزيائي (دافيد دوم هل نحن علي حافته أو داخله ؟.). فإذا كنا لانستطيع تحديد مكاننا بكوننا بالضبط. فما بال كوننا داخل منظومة الكون الأعظم ؟ .فلوكانت سماء هذا الكون الأعظم تضم مجرات بها أكوان بالبلايين أشبه بمجراتنا التي تضم بلايين النجوم وكوننا داخل مجرة منها فهذا سيعطينا بعدا منظورا مخالفا لما لوكان الكون الأعظم في منظومة أشبه بمنظومة الشمس وكوننا يدور حوله بداخلها . وفي هذه الحالة يمكن تصورالكون الأعظم فيزيائيا فلو كان منظومة كونية كبري حيث الأكوان تدور في أفلاكها من حوله , فبهذا سيكون كتابا مفتوحا فيه هيئته لننظر إليها كما ننظر للمجموعة الشمسية حاليا . لكن لو كان كوننا أحد بلايين أو ملايين الأكوان ضمن مجرة كونية من بين بلايين المجرات الكونية بالكون الأعظم . فإننا سندخل في متاهة لانهاية لها . لأننا لن نري ماوراء مجرة كوننا أو حتي ماوراء الكون المجاور لكوننا ولاسيما وأن هذه الأكوان أو المجرات لاتسطع ضوءا . لأن الضوء مترجم للغة الكون وهو لغته الأولي . .فلقد شهد القرن العشرون ثورتين في علوم الفيزياء الكونية هما نظريةالنسبيةالتي أحدثت تعديلات جوهرية في مفهومنا للفضاء والزمان والمكان بالكون لأن رؤيتنا تتمحور حول خصائص الزمان والمكان به. فلاينظر إليها بمعزل عن بعضهما ونظرية الكمومية (الكم)التي تبناها ماكس بلانك وآخرون حيث رسموا صورة جديدة بل غريبة لمعالم الكون وخصائصه الدقيقة وهذه الصورة أكثر عمقا عن ذي قبل وأكثر مما جاءت به نظرية النسبية التي وصفت الطبيعة الكونية. لهذا عرفت بنظرية الكم . فلقد كانت نظرية النسبية مقبولة لتعبر عن وحدة المكان والزمان والجاذبية الكونية التي أعتبرت طاقة . لكن الجاذبية في الحقيقة تقوم بتشكيل الكون وهندسته في الزمكان . مما جعل إينشتين يقول : أن الكون لايوجد به مكان بمعزل عن الجاذبية الكونية . لأننا عندما نبتعد عن الأرض سنتحرر من جاذبيتها لندخل في جاذبية الشمس . ولو تحررنا منها سندخل في جاذبية المجرة التي بها الشمس وهذه الكيفية عرفت بمبدأ التعادل ( Principle of equivalence ). ولو تحرر جسم متحرك من الجاذبية . فإن قوة إندفاعه ستتسارع في سرعته . لأن أي جسم فوق الأرض يصبح مستقرا بفعل جاذبينها . فماذا لو كان الكون أو أي جرم فيه بلا جاذبية ؟. والعلماء أمكنهم قياس سرعة المجرة إلا أن هذا القياس ليس مؤشرا أو قياسا لسرعة تمدد الكون في هذه المسافة . لأن كل مجرة لها شدة جاذبيتها الخاصة الذاتية حسب كثافة المادة بها وحسب حجمها . لأن السرعات تتغير عندما تسحب المجرات الكبيرة اليها المجرات الصغيرة نحوها . و كوننا تصوره بعض العلماء إما كونا منغلقا أو كونا مفتوحا . وهذا التصور يمكن أن نطبقه علي الكون الأعظم بمجراته التي تضم الأكوان ومن بينها كوننا . لهذا يمكن تصور هذا الكون الأعظم كونا متحركا داخل تحيزه سواء أكان كونا مفتوحا أو منغلقا . فلقد إعتبر العالم الفيزيائي فريدمان معادلات إينشتين بالنظرية النسبية العامة تنطبق علي كون متحرك . لأنه ومعظم العلماءالآخرين يعتقدون أن الكون كان ساكنا . لكن فريدمان كان له تصور آخر . وهو أن الكون عندما نراه علي نطاق كبير وواسع يبدو متماثلا في كل إتجاه وكل مكان به . وهذا ما أطلق عليه الثابت الكوني (Cosmological constant ). واعتبر فريدمان أن كونه قد بدأ بالإنفجار الكبير ثم أخذ يتمدد لبلايين السنين وظل علي حالته حتي الآن وأضاف قائلا : إلا أنه بعد فترة زمن كافية فإن قوة شدة الجاذبية في كل المادة بالكون سوف تبطيء تمدده حتي يتوقف لينطوي علي ذاته ليقوم بالتراجع العكسي فيما بعد أشبه بإعادة شريط فيديو . والمادة في تراجع الكون وإنكماشه سوف تتقلص إلي مرحلة أطلق عليها (التفرد)( Singularity ) وأطلق علي هذه الحالة الإنسحاق الكبير (Big crunch ). وكان فريدمان قد تبني نظرية الكون المنغلق .لأن حجم الكون محدود. فمعدل تمدد الكون يتوقع أن يتباطيء بفعل سحب الجاذبية المتبادلة بين مادة الكون . لكن الفضاء به كمية المادة بالضبط التي تجعله في توازن مع شدة الجاذبية مما يجعله يتمدد للأبد أو يتقلص علي ذاته .لأن الكون به مادة مضيئة ظاهرية تقدر تخيلا بحوالي 10%من كتلته وبقية المادة مخفية داخل هيئته. وهذه المادة التي يطلق عليها المادة المظلمة لها قوة جاذبية هائلة تؤثر إيجابيا علي دوران المجرات . والإحنمال الثاني هو في حالة الكون المفتوح فإنه لايوجد به مادة كافية لتوصل تمدد الكون إلي حالة التوقف . لأن الجاذبية المتبادلة بين المجرات ستكون ضعيفة مما يجعل عناقيدها تنفرط وتنفصل المجرات عن بعضها وهذه العملية ستكون بطيئة نسبيا . لكن الزمن سيمر خلالها . وتنتهي إلي أن النجوم ستتواري ويصبح الكون مظلما وباردا . و الإحتمال الثالث ظهور الكون المسطح وهو كون مرحلي بين حالتي الكون المتمدد والكون المنغلق لكن هذا الكون لايظهر إلا في حالة الإنضغاط الكبير للكون علي ذاته مما يجعله يتمدد أفقيا ويظل ينضغط في إستطالة .لكن فكرة الكون المسطح تتعارض مع منطقية نظرية الإنتفاخ الكوني الذي يؤدي إلي ثبات تمدد الكون ككرة لأن التسطيح لايتأتي إلا من خلال قوة ضاغطة خارجية للشيء أشبه بعملية كبس بقوة لكل للفضاء و مادة الكون من فوق وأسفل. لكن تسطيحه يعتمد علي المادة المنضغطة فيه وشدة ضغطها الذي سيكون قوة مضادة للجاذبية بداخله . لهذا لايمكن الوصول لهيئة الكون المسطح في حالة الإنتفاخ الكوني . ولكن يمكن الوصول إلي كون شبه مسطح لو بلغ حالة قصوي من التمدد في إتجاه واحد أو إتجاهين متضادين وقد يتمدد كوحدة كلية متماسكة للأبد وإلي مالانهاية وسيكون فيه الفضاءالداخلي به متحيزا وثابتا بل ومحدودا. والكون المسطح أو المنبسط لايمكن أن نقول أنه كوننا المعاصر وإلا أسقطنا نظرية إينشتين حول تقوس الكون . لكن سمة تقوسه في كل إتجاهاته كما تخيله إينشتين رياضيا لايمكن أن يكون في كون مسطح ولكنه في كون كروي .كما أن تمدد الكون لايمكن إدراكه ونحن قابعون داخل الكون ولايمكن رؤيته في كل إتجاه به لأننا لا انري الكون أصلا لأن بقيته متوارية خلف مجرتنا التي لانري بالسماء سواها بل جزءا منها . ولرؤية تمدده بوضوح يتطلب الخروج للفضاء الخارجي حوله لنراه من فوق كصورة شاملة تبين تمدده أو تكوره أو إنبساطه أو إنكماشه. لأن تمدد مجرتنا ليس قرينة علي تمدد الكون ولكنها قد تكون مجرة متحركة مع المجرات الأخري أشبه بدوران الإلكترونات في مدارها حول الذرة ولو صح هذا التصور . فهذا معناه أن الكون كروي تدور فيه المجرات منفردة او ككتلة واحدة حول مركز ثابت . لأن الكون لو كان يدور ككتلة واحدة تضم المجرات .فلن نشعر بدورانها أشبه بالشخص الذي يسير في قطار فلايشعر بسيره إلا لونظر من نافذته فيشعر أنه واقف رغم أن القطار متحرك للأمام ويري وهما الصور تتحرك من الأمام للخلف .وقد يكون لوجودنا فوق الأرض التي تدور حول ذاتها قد بدت مجرتنا أنها تسير عكس إتجاه الأرض وأن الأرض لاتتحرك . وبهذا بدا العالم من حولنا يسير أشبه بصورته لو كنا نركب قطارا وننظر من نافذته .ومانراه حقيقة من فوق أرضنا هو جزءا من مجرتنا المواجه لنا . لأننا لانستطيع أن نري بقيتها أو ماوراءها لأن النجوم والمادة المظلمة فيها تحجبان عنا رؤية المجرة علي هيئتها الكاملة . فرؤيتنا للكون مهما بلغ مداها رؤية مبتورة وجزئية غير شاملة أو كاملة .لأننا نعتمد في رؤيتنا للكون علي الضوء المنبعث منه وما يصلنا من فيوضاته . ولو كانت مجرتنا تتمدد بفعل قوة ضاغطة عليها لهذا فإنها ستتمدد للأمام أو للأمام والخلف معا أي يتمدد في الإتجاهين المتضادين مما يولد قوة شد جذبي داخلية مما سيجعلها مجرة منضغطة تتجه للتسطيح ويقل حجمها وتزيد كثافتهاوهذا التمدد قد يجعل النجوم ترتب نفسها في صف واحد داخل حيز مستطيل مدمج أو تتصادم مع بعضها فيحدث تفجيرات إنشطارية أو إندماجية . فإذا كان هذا التصور في مجرة واحدة . فما بالنا في بلآيين المجرات التي تضم بلايين النجوم داخل كوننا . فهذه الإحتمالات واردة تصورا حول مستقبل كونناوبالتالي مستقبل الكون الأعظم .فإذا حدث بلوغ الكون لمرحلة التسطيح فقد يتعرض لإنفجار أعظم مرة ثانية ليبدأ ظهور كون جديد . وقد يكون علي شاكلة كوننا الحالي . لأن مباديء وقوانين الفيزياء واحدة لاتتغير ولاتتبدل لأنها خاضعة للقوانين العامة للكون الأعظم . وإذا كان الكون الأعظم كونا منتفخا فهذا معناه أنه كون كروي يتمدد إنتفاخيا في كل إتجاه فيه والأكوان بداخله بما فيها كوننا تتباعد المسافات في مداراتها وهي تدور من حوله ويتسع الفضاء فيه. و لو ظل الكون في تمدده وتسارعه . فهذا معناه أن هذا التمدد بمرور الزمن سيجعل المجرات بنجومها ومادتها المظلمة معزولة عن جيرانها . مما يجعل هذه المادة تتمدد وتصبح الثقوب السوداء أكثر إتساعا مما يقلل شدة جاذبيتها الذاتية ويحولها مع السدم إلي غبار داخل المجرة أو يجعل المجرة نفسها تنهار وتتبعثر نجومها لأن المادة المظلمة تعتبر داخل المجرة بمثابة حواشي تثبت النجوم في مكانها داخلها . وتصبح المجرة كالعهن المنفوش يتطاير منها غبار المادة السوداء التي تفقد شدة جاذبيتها وقد تصبح كتلا أو نجوما جديدة مضيئة . فتري بعدما كانت مخفية لأنها ستكون غير قادرة علي أسر الضوء كما كانت الثقوب السوداء التي سيقل مساحاتها داخل المجرة التي سيزيد تألقها ويزيد أعداد نجومها وتقل كثافتها . فلو تصورنا هذا في مجرة ما فإن هذا التصور يمكن أن ينطبق علي كوننا وعلي الكون الأعظم ذاته . لأن هذه النظرة التخيلية لما سيكون عليه الكون الأعظم لو كان كونا متمددا . لأن مباديء الفيزياء الكونية واحدة . لهذا يمكن أن يقال أن الكون الأعظم والأكوان توابعه بما فيها كوننا كلما إنتفخت كلما قلت كثافتها وزاد سطوع الأضواء بها.لأن الثقوب السوداء والمادة المظلمة ستقل بعد تفككها لغبار كوني . مما يحعل الفضاء مترقرقا . بينما نجد النجوم داخل مجرتنا تبرد وتتقلص علي ذاتها لإستنفاد طاقة الوقود النووي بها مما يزيد كثافتها وهذه النجوم المدمجة ستصبح ومضات داخل مجراتها . والثقوب السودا تنقبض داخل مجراتها .وهذه الزيادة الكثافاتية سوف تقلل سرعة المجرات. و الثقوب السوداء البينية بين المجرات لو تبخرت ستتحول إلي إشعاعات تذوب في محيط الفضاء .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

25- غوامض الكون


مازال الكون كتابا مغلقا إستحكمت صفحاته علي العقل البشري وبات العلماء فيه بعمهون . وهذا المنظور المتاهي سر عظمة الكون وخلقه مما أضفي عليه سمة الغموض حيث يحاول العلماء إجلاء كوامنه وسر عظمته. وكان هذا الكون في البدء كلمة (كن فيكون) قالها الخالق سبحانه .فتم مايقال بالإنفجار الكبير Big-Bang حيث بدأ الوجود من لاوجود . ومازال العقل البشري لايعرف: ماهيته ؟. وكيف تم ؟. وما هو مصيره أو نهايته ؟. وما هي قصة هذا الكون من منظور علمي معاصر؟. حيث ننأي فيه عن الميتافيزقيا الحدسية أو الفرضيات التصورية التي قد تتضارب فيها الآراء فنضل . وإذا كان بداية الكون هو الإنفجار الكبير.. فما هو مركزه ؟. سؤال منطقي يتبادر لذهن أي عاقل . يقول العلماء أن الإنفجار الأول لم يكن له مركز يمكن أن يتحدد فيه نقطة بدء . ففي أي إنفجار عادي يصبح له هيئة كروية توسعية (كما في الشكل (1). ويكون له حد(حافة) داخلي وحد خارجي ويمكن من خلال هذين الحافتين تحديد نقطة الإنفجار . لكن الإنفجار الكبير بلا حواف حوله . فلوقسنا السرعات من فوق المجرة A وتتبعنا إتجاهها العكسي فسنصل إلي مركز A . لكن لو راقبنا السرعة وإتجاهها من فوق المجرة B فسنجدها مختلفة الإتجاه كما في الشكل (2) . فلا يمكن القول بأن للسرعات مركزا محددا . فلو قلبنا المراقبة من A إلي B سيكون العكس صحيحا كما في الشكل(3). لكن ماهي الشواهد علي وقوع الإنفجار الكبير ؟ . هذا سؤال منطقي قد يتطرق إلي ذهن القاريء .ولاسيما وأن هذه الواقعة يقول العلماء أنها تمت منذ بلايين السنين ولم يبق منها سوي توابعها الحدسية التي لاتتعدي بيانات ملحوظة . لكن واقعة الإنفجار الكبير في حد ذاتها لم تتأكد بشكل قاطع وهي مجرد نظريات لم تبرهن . وكان علماء الفيزياء الفلكية قد وضعوا نماذج كونية متعددة لكيفية وقوع هذا الإنفجار الكبير..حدسوا من خلالها أن هذا الإنفجار الكبير هو أحسن نموذج للكون قد تم تداركه من خلال عدة ملاحظات من بينها ظلام سماء الليل وتناسق الكون .أومن خلال إتساقه من حيث التناظر الكوني عندما نتطلع إليه من أي نقطة في الفضاء .أوبسبب تلكؤ الضوء المنبعث من مستعر أعظم وتقوسه ، فلقد قام العلماء بتجربة مثيرة حول تحديد سرعة تمدد الكون كما حددتها نظرية النسبية لإينشتين بحوالي 186000ميل / ثانية . فبثوا نبضة ضوئية في غرفة خاصة سارت بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء . وهذه التجربة جعلتهم يحدسون بأنه ليس هناك قوانين فيزيائية لايفهمها العلماء. وقانون (هبل) الذي يعتمد علي الإزاحة الطيفية للون الأحمر في أطياف المجرات والنجوم. .تعتبر معطياته فرضية جيدة حتي الآن . لأن الحالة المستقرة التي عليها الكون تتمثل في مصدر تدفق الأشعة الراديوهية والكوازارات وتبين أن الكون قد ولد . كما أن وجود الجسم الأسود به يبين أنه نشأ من حالة كثيفة ومتساوية الحرارة . لأن إختلافات الإزاحة الطيفية لأجسامه مؤشر مباشر علي تطور الكون . كما أن وجود الديتريم Deuterium, 3He, 4He ( نظير الهيدروجبن) ونظير الليثيوم 7Li قد بين التفاعلات التي تمت بالكون بعد ثلاث دقائق من إنبلاجه . كل هذه معطيات تدلل علي وقوع الإنفجار الكبير كبداية لظهور الكون . وكلما كان تمدد الكون بسرعة تقارب سرعة الضوء كلما ثقلت موازينه وزادت كتلته وزاد حجمه . عكس نظرية إينشتين في النسبية التي تقول أن الأجسام كلما زادت سرعتها لتصل حدا يقرب من سرعة الضوء زادت كتلتها و انكمشت في الحجم ولاتتمدد . لهذا تمدد الكون لايخضع للنظرية النسبية لإينشتين . وهناك ثمة تساؤلات عن تسارع الكون. والدليل شدة سطوع ضوء المستعرات الأعظم البعيدة من خلال ملاحظة إزاحاتها الطيفية الحمراء . وهذه المستعرات هي نجوم متفجرة . فلو أن الكون يتسارع في تمدده حسب ثابت كوني cosmological constant a. فهذا معناه أنه كان متباطئا في الماضي. ولوكان متباطئا حاليا فهذا معناه أنه كان متسارعا من قبل . ولتحديد هذا التسارع أوالتباطؤ في تمدد الكون يتطلب معرفة المسافات حاليا. وهذه المسافات تتناسب تصاعديا(طرديا) مع عمر الكون .
العدمية الكونية
هل الكون نبع من لاشيء ؟ هذاالسؤال لم يخض العلماء فيه حتي الآن وتركوا هذه المسألة للغيبيات والإلهيات والنظرة النظرية. ولم يخضعوه لفرضيات علمية بل تحاشوها .لأنهم لن يصلوا فيها لتفسير علمي منطقي . لأن الخلق يلزمه خالق . واعتبروا أن أكبر غموض في الكون هو وجودنا في حد ذاته .لأنه الحقيقة الماثلة للجميع .فأحالوا هذه المسألة اللغزية للفلسفة وعلم ماوراء الطبيعة (الميتافيزقيا)مدعين أنهم يتعاملون مع المدركات البصرية والحسية وهي تخضع للفيزيقيا( الطبيعة ) التي فيها أن الشيء لايخلق من لاشيء والوجود لايعبر عن لا وجود . إلا أنهم في نظرتهم لخلق الكون وفهم وجوده ما زالوا تائهين .رغم أن الصورة السائدة عن الكون منذ اللحظات الأولي من وجوده لن تتغير أو تتبدل . فهذه الصورة تعود بنا إلي جزء من تريلليون تريلليون تريلليون الثانية الأولي من عمر الكون الذي بلغ بلايين السنين هي جملة الزمن الكوني الذي تضخم فيه الكون وتمددلما هو عليه حاليا . لكن ماذا كان قبل هذا ؟.لا أحد يعرف.لأن الخلق لم يكن بلا شك من لاشيء . وليس هناك نقطة محددة يمكن أن يقال أن منها بدأ الكون.
الحساء الكوني
لقد حاول العلماء مؤخرا محاكاة الإنفجار الكبير عن طريق الإرتطام الذري .وشوهدت هذه التجربة لأول مرة في تاريخ البشرية . وهذه التجربة المثيرة فتحت عصرا جديدا لدراسة المادة النووية حيث تمت في مرتطم(مصادم) نسبية الأيون الثقيلRelativistic Heavy Ion Collider (RHIC) .فانطلقت أول صور الجسيمات من نقطة الإرتطام القوي . فكان هذا بمثابة دليلا تحديديا كان يترقبه العلماء بلهفة بالغة حيث رأوا فيه ما لم يره إنسان من قبل . وأعادوا التجربة في المرتطم . وكانت تهدف لإرتطام نواتين من الذهب بسرعة تعادل 99,95% سرعة الضوء ليولد درجة حرارة تعادل تريليون درجة مئوية. وهي تفوق درجة حرارة قلب الشمس 10 آلاف مرة . وفي هذه الحالة سوف تنصهر البروتونات والنترونات لتتحول لحساء كواركات. وهي وجه تحويلي للمادة من حالة لأخري أشبه بإنصهار جليد الماء إلي سائل وتحول الماء من سائل إلي غاز عندما يغلي . ويعلق علماء الطبيعة النووية علي هذا بأن البروتونات والنترونات تتكون من كواركات quarks . وهذه الكواركات تتحد معا من خلال تبادلها للجونات gluons مكونة حساء يطلق عليه بلازما (كوارك – جلون) quark-gluon plasma . لهذا المرتطم أطلق عليه بعد هذه التجربة ماكينة الإنفجار الكبير Big Bang Machine . و في جزء من المليون من الثانية كان الكون عبارة عن هذا الحساء الساخن جدا والكثيف جدا. لكن هذا الحساء لايري حاليا بالكون المعاصر. رغم أن التجارب في مرتطم سيرن CERN بسويسرا الأقل قوة إرتطامية, قد بينت بطريقة غير مباشرة دليلا ما علي وجود هذا الحساء !. ويتكون المرتطم من حلقتين تصادميتين محيط كل منهما 2 ميل وبكل حلقة 4 مجسات لرؤية علامات بلازما كوارك – جلون . وقد تمت أول تجربة في طاقة تعادل 30 بليون إلكترون فولت لكل نيكلون nucleon . وهذه الطاقة 4 مرات ضعف الطاقة في مصادم سيرن السويسري . وفي الواقع سيصل معدل الطاقة 100 بليون الكترون فولت . وفي هذه الحالة ..الأيونات المتصادمة خلال جزء من الثانية ستصل حرارتها 100 ألف مرة أشد حرارة من قلب الشمس ويتوقع العلماء الذين قاموا بهذه التجارب أن هذا الحساء لو تعرض لإنفجارات دقيقة لمدة جزء من بليون من جزء من تريلون الثانية فإنه يندمج معا ليكون المادة العادية .وهذا الحدس العلمي لو تم سيفتح أفاقا جديدة في الطبيعة النووية ولاسيما بإلقاء الضوء علي كيفية تكوين مادة الكون التي شكلت هيئته من نجوم وكواكب ومجرات ومادة مظلمة وثقوب سوداء وسدم بينية وغيرها .
خيال علمي
يعتبر هذا الغموض الذي يكتنف بداية الكون كحساء أولي العامل الرئيسي وراء تجارب هذاالمرتطم التصادمي القوي مؤخرا وما دار حوله من جدل . فلقد كتب عالم الفيزياء (والتر واجنر) رسالة لمجلة( سينتفيك أمريكان) العام الماضي سأل عن إحتمال الحساء (الكواركي – الجلوني) تكوين ثقبا أسود كرويا أو قد يتسبب في قيام القيامة أووقوع كارثة بالطبيعة ولاسيما في الفضاء الخالي. وأجاب عليه العالم (فرانك ويلكزيك) من معهد بريتستون للدراسة المتقدمة مشيرا إلي السيناريو التأملي الذي سيسفر عن الشذوذ الغريب strangelets. نتيجة لوجود كواركات غريبة أثقل .قلا يعرف حركاتها التي تتسم بها هذه الكواركات التي تصنع البروتونات والنترونات العادية . ولو طبقت أحوال عالية وغير متماثلة .. فإن هذا الشذوذ الغريب نظريا يستطيع بدء إستهلاك المادة العادية محولا الأرض بالكامل لكرة خلافا للعادة . وهذا السيناريو إستحوذ علي إنتباه علماء الطبيعة والصحافة . مماجعل صحيفة (سنداي) بلندن تضع عنوانا لموضوع الشذوذ الغريب هو (آلة الإنفجار الكبير يمكنها تدمير الأرض) . وهذا ما دفع (واجنر) كاتب الرسالة لمجلة (سينتفيك أمريكان ) وبعض المحامين وكتاب الأعمدة يحاولون في سان فرانسيكو ونيويورك وقف تجارب الإرتطام النووي عن طريق القضاء .لكن المستشارين للمشروع قالوا بانه حتي لو أدت عملية التصادم النووي في مرتطم RHIC لشذوذ غريب فإن الدلائل تشير إلي أنه لن يستمر طويلا لدرجة قد تسبب مشاكل. ولو إستمر هذا الشذوذ الغريب في الكواركات فإنه ليس بالضرورة قد يكون خطيرا . حقيقة هذه الكواركات تحمل شحنات موجبة لكنها صغيرة وغير ضارة . لكن لو هذه الشواذ الغريبة المستقرة تحمل شحنة سالبة فالوضع يكون جدا خطيرا . لأن كتلا صغيرة من المادة الغريبة سوف تجتذب الأنوية العادية وتستهلكها . لكنها بعد التوفيق سوف تعود وتحمل شحنة سالبة ثانية .لتعاود تجشيء أو أسر و إلتهام المادة وهكذا.. إلي أن تصل لنقطة إلتهام كل المادة حولها . لكن السؤال .. هل هذا السيناريو يتم فعلا؟ . فلو كان فهذا معناه أن تصادمات الأشعة الكونية الموجودة حاليا ..كانت كافية لإظهار مادة غريبة كان من الإمكان تحسسها . لكن الحقيقة الدامغة أن ثمة كواكب ونجوما بالكون لم تتحول لمادة غريبة مما يبين أن هذه الظاهرة التي يطلق عليها Rube Goldberg string غير موجودة به .
سرعة الضوء والمادة
والسؤال هل كان الضوء أسرع في الماضي مما عليه حاليا ؟ لماذا الأبعاد الثلاثية للفضاء مسطحة تماما رغم أنه يقع في الأبعاد الأربعة في الزمان والمكان المتقوسين والذي حددها إينشتين في نسبيته ؟. وكيف أن محتواه متسق علي نطاق واسع؟.. لكن العالم الأمريكي (آلن جوث) حل هذين اللغزبن من خلال تفسير وحيد ومبسط . فما يقال عن التضخم(الإنتفاخ) بالكون يفترض أنه فترة وجيزة من التمدد الفضائي السريع و الفجائي قبل أن يتباطيء الفضاء ويتمدد بإنتظام حاملا كل المادة بإتجاه الخارج ومعها الإشعاعات. وهذا التضخم يعتبر الجانب النابذ للجاذبية وهو نزع من المادة التي تمدد الفضاء الكونبي بسرعة شديدة وبعيدا لدرجة أن أي تدفق يقوي ليصبح تقريبا تسطيحا محليا . فأمام وخلف المجرات النجومبة نري سطحا متناسقا ومنتظما بعيدا به مصدر الفوتونات الكونية والأشعة الحرارية . فنفس الحرارة تري في كل نقطة من السماء . ومن السهل الإعتقاد بأن الفوتونات تتسرب بحرية من البلازما المعتمة بينما عمل بطيء بني التجمعات الكتلية والجاذباتية التي نطلق عليها المجرات. وهذا التسرب حدث بعد نصف مليون سنة من إنبلاج التضخم الكوني. كما يقال بطريقة أخري لو أن المادة ذات حركة أبطأ من سرعة الضوء .. فلماذا لاتجعل سرعة الضوء أسرع ولاسيما في الماضي؟. لهذا ما يقوله إيشنتين من أن سرعة الضوء الثابتو باتت من المعتقدات القديمة لأن الكتل الكبري بالكون قد تجعل الكون في سرعات ضوء مختلفة بطريقة شاذة والغازات به متناسقة . وهذا النظرة القوية الجديدة لتسطيح الكون مع تغير سرعة الضوء لابد أن تعبر عن كون منيسط ومتناسق لوإحتفظ بالطاقة فيمكن قول الكثير حول إتعدام إختبارات الفيزيائية علي سرعات الضوء المتغيرة في الفراغ . لغز الحديد لقد درس العلماء صور أبعد مجرة لم يدرسوها من قبل. فتأكد لهم من خلاله أن تمدد الكون متسارعا وعمره 5،13بليون سنة ضوئبة كم الأرض وقد رصدته المركبة الفضائية الأوربية نيوتن وتلسكوب هبل الفضائي .وكانت مجرة أخري تسيرأمامها وشوهد أيضا كوازارا صغيراب÷ عنصر الحديد بنسبة أعلي ثلاث مرات من الموجود في المنظومة الشمسية وهذا الإكتشاف أضفي لغزا جديدا علي وفرة وجود الحديد بالكون. وهذا الإكتشاف لم يكن في الحسبان وكان بالصدفة المحضة . وإكتشاف هذا الكوازار معناه أن عمره لايقل عن 15بليون سنة. وهذه حقبة زمنية كافية للتولد من تفجيرات المستعرات العظمي لتلويث منطقة الإنفجار . ومن خلال الإزاحة الطيفية لأشعة X والزمن الذي قطعته حتي وصلتنا قد بينت أن متوسط عمر الكون 15 بليون سنة. للكن العلماء يحدسون بأن هذه الأجسام والمجرة ليست أقدم ما في الكون .لكن أهمية وفرة الحديد بالكوازار المكتشف بنسبة أكبر مما في شمسنا يعتبر لغزا قائما حتي الآن لأنه أكثر العناصر ثبوتا ولو أنه من السكل تكوينه في إنفجارات المستعرات الأعظم إلا أنه من المستحيل تدميره .لهذا يتوقع العلماء رؤية نسب حديد أقل في الأجسام والكوازارات الحديثة بالفضاء .
المادة المرآتية
يعتقد عالمان إستراليان ـنهما وجدا دليلا علي وجود الكون المتوازي من خلال وجود مادة غريبة داخل مجموعتنا الشمسية عندما راقب مسبر شوميكر مذنب إيروس الذي ةجداه ملطخا بالمادة المرآتية وهي ليست مادة مضادة للمادة ولكنها مادة غير عادية وهي مجرد إنعكاس لمادة حقيقية بهاسلسلة من الجسيمات المتوازية ليستعيد الكون توازنه . لكن لم يفصح عنها حتي الآن لتحديدها كمؤشر أو مكون عام للكون. لهذا تعتبر المادة المرآتية شكل إفترضي من المادة ليستعيد الكون تطابقه أو تماثله التناظري المرآتي كالأصل والصورة في المرآة(0تماثل اليمين مع اليسار المقابل ) . والكون الحقيقي علي اليسار اليد والصورة علي اليمين. وعلماء الفيزياء يعتقدون أن في اللحظات الأولي من عمر الكون في أعقاب الإنفجار الكبير كان كل شيء فيه متناظرا 0متقابلا).وأطلق علي هذه المقابلة التوازن الكوني بين اليمين واليسار من خلال المادة المرآتيةالتي لها ضوؤها الذي لانراه .. لأن المادة المرآتية تتفاعل مع مادتنا عبر الجاذبية . لهذا يقال أن هذه المادة حولنا بوفرة منذ الإنفجار الكبير إلا أننا لانراها . فقد تتكون منها كواكب ونجوم ومجرات . وما يقال بالمادة المظلمة الغير مرئية قد تكون مادة مرآتية مظلمة ويمكن تحسسها من خلال الجاذبية . وقد تكون قريبة منا ويمكن تحسسها من خلال المسابر الفضائية .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

26- لغز النيترينو


يعتبر علماء الفيزياء عام 2002 عام النيترينو neutrins عندما حاول العالم ريموند دافيز بجامعة بنسلفانيا تحسس نيترونات الشمس من خلال تصوير مسبر سوهو للأشعة الحمراء بها . واكتشف أن الشمس تبث كميات أقل من المتوقع من هذه الجسيمات الشبحية دون الذرة .حيث بينت النماذج القياسية كبف أن ضياء الشمس يبلغنا عن كيفية عدد النيترونات التي تتولد نتيجة التفاعلات النووية بقلب الشمس .وهذه النماذج بينت أن النيترينو خامل ويمكن أن تمر بالأرض . لهذا تمكن العالم دافيز من أسر بعضها في مجس هائل يتحسسها تحت الأرض . وحصر قليلا منها . فلاحظ أن الكمية ثلث ما كان متوقعا في نظرية النيترينو . ومن المعروف أن النيترينو يوجد في ثلاثة أنواع . كل منها مرتبط بجسيم دون ذري آخر . وحتي الآن يستطيع العلماء تحسس نوع واحد بطلق عليه نيترينو إلكترون . وهذا النوع الذي يتولد بالإندماج (الإنصهار ) النووي( The nuclear fusion) للهيدروجين بالشمس . ويخمن بعض علماء الفيزياء أن نيترونات شمسية بذاتها تتحول للنوع الآخر مما يصعب وجودها .وهذا النوعان يطلق عليهما نيترينو ميون muon-neutrinos ونيترينو تو tau-neutrinos . وعلي عكس ما يقال بأن النترينو بلا كتلة وإلا من المستحيل تحويلها من نوع لآخر . وهذه المستجدات دفعت الباحثين لتجديد النماذج الفيزيائية التي تصف التفاعلات الداخلية لكل الجسينات الأساسية في الكون . كلما كان تمدد الكون بسرعة تقارب سرعة الضوء كلما ثقلت موازينه وزادت كتلته وزاد حجمه . عكس نظرية إينشتين ف النسبية .. من أن الأجسام كلما زادت سرعتها لتصل حدا يقرب من سرعة الضوء زادت كتلتها و انكمشت في الحجم ولاتتمدد . لهذا تمدد الكون لايخضع للنظرية النسبية لإينشتين . فالكون يغص بالنيترونات التي كتلة النيترون منها جزءا متدنيا من كتلة الإلكترون . وكل ثانية تمرعلينا تخترق أجسامنا تريليونات النيترينوات لتصل للإرض ولاتضرنا واكتشاف أن النيترونات لها أوزان سوف تفصح عن بعض المواد المخفية بالكون والتي تمسك المجرات والعناقيد المجراتية معا . فالنيترونات مازالت ألغازا وقد بدأ فهمها مؤخرا .

مضاد الجاذبية
من خلال صورة لأبعد مستعر أعظم بالفضاء إلتقطها تلسكوب (هبل) الفضائي .. وجد العلماء قوة مضادة للجاذبية غامضة تجعل الكون يتمدد بمعدل تسارعي منتظم. وهذا الإكتشاف يدعم مفهوما سبق لإينشتين إقتراحه من خلال مقولته عن الثابت الكوني cosmological constant ثم إستبعده قائلا :هذه أكبر غلطة في عمري . فلقد كان لإكتشاف هذا المستعر مثارا للدهشة لفريق البحث ومن بينه الفلكي آدم ريس من جامعة بريكلي بكاليفورنيا. ولقد حاول الفريق المكون من 15 عالما البحث عن أخطاء ما في هذا الكشف الغريب فلم يجدوها.لأنه لو صح .. فإنه سيتحدي الأفكار السائدة عن تاريخ الفضاء والزمن . لأنهم إكتشفوا القوة مستعينين بتلسكوب هبل الفضائي والتلسكوبات الأرضية في هاواي وإستراليا وتشيلي . وعندما حللوا الضوء الوافدمن 14 مستعر أعظم (نجوم متفجرة ) تبعد عن الأرض بحوالي 7 – 10 بليون سنة ضوئية(السنة الضوئية تعادل 6تريليون ميل ) . وكان العلماء يتوقعون أن تمدد الكون متباطيء قليلا بتأثير الجاذبية.لكنه في الواقع يتسارع وسوف يستمر لدرجة أن كثيرا من النجوم التي نراها سوف تختفي بعد بلايين السنين ولن نراها وسيكون الكون مكانا مختلفا عما ألفنا عليه في رؤيتنا وسيكون فريدا. فلو كان تمدد الكون متسارعا فإن هذا معناه حل مسألة قياس عمر الكون لعشرة بلا يين سنة . وهذا يعتبر عمرا أصغر وأقصر من عمر بعض النجوم . وهذا التضارب كانت متاهة واجهت الفلكيين . لكن لوكان معدل التسارع لتمدد الكون قدر .. فإن عمر الكون يناهز علي 14بليون سنة . وهذا معناه أنه أقدم من أقدم النجوم ببليوني سنة.

أسئلة محيرة
ماهو شكل الكون ؟ . من أهم ماتضمنته نسبية إينشتين العامة أن وجود المادة تسببت في تقوس الفضاء والأجسام الراحلة في هذا الفضاء المتقوس لها ممراتها التي تغير عبرها في مساراتها بدقة مما يدل علي أن ثمة قوة تمارس عليها وتؤثر فيها . فلو أن الفضاء متقوسا كما يقول إينشتين .. فإنه توجد ثلاث إحتمالات عامة لهندسة الكون ولها صلة وثيقة بكمية المادة به ولها بصماتها علي ماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله .وقد حدد الرياضيون ثلاثة أنواع من التقوس هي التقوس الصفري للأسطح المنبسطة تماما والتقوس الإيجابي للأسطح الكروية والتقوس السلبي عندا يكون متقوسا للداخل أشبه ببردعة الحصان. واعتبر إينشتين أن للكون أبعاده الأربعة الطول والعرض والإرتفاع وأطلق عليها المكان والبعد الرابع إعتبره الزمن . فلوكان الكون تقوسه سلبيا فلن يوجد به مادة(كتلة) كافية توقف تمدده ولن يكون له حدود وسيتمدد للأبد .ولو كان تقوسه صفرا أي مسطحا فيوجد به مادة (كتلة ) كافية لوقف تمدده لكن بعد مدة زمنية غير محدودة . وفي هذه الحالة الكون لايوجد له حدود وسيتمدد للأبد بمعدل تمدد تدريجي ليصل الصفر بغد هذه المدة الزمنية الغير محددة . وهذا الشكل الهندسي يطلق عليه الكون المنبسط أو الكون الإقليدي ( نسبة لهندسة إقليدس أو الهندسة التقليدية المعروفة التي تطبق علي الأشكال الغير متقوسة ). لكن الكون لو كان إيجابي التقوس فهذا معناه وجود مادة كافية لوقف التمدد الكوني الحالي وهذا معناه في هذه الحالة أن الكون ليس غير نهائي أو غير محدود لكن ليس له نهاية وهذا أشبه بسطح الكرة لايوجد لها نقطة يمكن أن يقال أنها نهايت سطحها رغم أنها متحيزة . فالتمدد سيتوقف ويصبح بعده الكون متراجعا أو متقلصا علي ذاته ولن تتباعد المجرات بل ستقترب مستقبلا أثناء إنكماش الكون وفي هذه الحالة المستقبلية سيطلق علي الكون الكون المنغلق لكن لو كانت المادة بطيئة جدا في حركتها بالكون بالنسبة لسرعة الضوء.. فلماذا لم تجعل سرعته أسرع وأسرع قي الماضي ؟ .لكن مازال هذا السؤال يبحث عن إجابة علمية واضحة. وهناك تساؤل ملح وهو كيف تكون أقدم النجوم كما قدر عمرها العلماء أقدم من عمر الكون نفسه ؟ . رغم أنها تابعة له والمنطق يقر بصحة قدم الكون عن محتواه من النجوم والمجرات وغيرهما . .لكن أي التقديرات العمرية صحيحة ؟. هل تقديرات عمر الكون ؟ أو تقديرات عمرأقدم النجوم ؟ . أو تقديرات عمري الكون أو هذه النجوم ؟. حقيقة عمر الكون قد قدر حسب معدل تمدده وهو مايعرف بثابت هبل الذي يعبر عن النسبة بين السرعة القطرية لمجرة بعيدة وممسافة بعدها ويمكن بسهولة قياس سرعة التمدد لكن يصعب قياس المسافة . لهذا يوجد 15% إحتمال الخطأ في قياس ثابت هبل. ولتحديد عمر أقدم النجوم يتطلب تقدير شدة سطوعها وبعدها . وهذا التقدير فيه إحتمال الخطأ 25% لصعوبة تحدبد المسافات بدقة . لهذا تقدير عمر الكون وعمر أقدم النجوم فيه فيه الخطأ التقديري وارد وفي حدود المقبول والمتعارف عليه علميا. لكن منذ عام 1997 إستطاعت الأقمار الصناعية تغيير قياسات المسافات مما جعل هذا التفاوت غير متواجد . لماذا المنظومة الشمسبة لاتتمدد رغم أن الكون كله يتمدد من حولنا ؟. سؤال منطقي لأن كل المجرات تغير من وضعهاوتبتعد عنا والمنظومة الشمسية موجودة داخا مجلرة درب التبانة . والمجرات تكبح تمددها الجاذبية الكونية. لكن الكواكب الشمسية تدور حول الشمس في مدارات شبه ثابتة تحكمها الجاذبية الشمسية. لكن تأثير تمدد الكون يعتبر تأثيرا طفيفا ومتناهيا علي مدار الأرض خلال عمر المنظوكة الشمسية . وهذا التأثير تحدثه الكثافة الكونية الخلفية حول الشمس أثناء تمدد الكونوقد يحدث أو لايحدث تبعا لطبيعة المادة المظلمة . ففقدان الشمس لكتلتها بسبب توهحها والرياح الشمسية تؤديان لإتساع مدار الأرض الذي يصبح عاجزا عن عدم الإتساع . وهذا نراه في العناقيد المجراتية التي تبعد عنها 10 سنوات ضوئية إ أن تأثير التمدد الكوني عليها أقل 10 مليون مرة من تأثير الجاذبية علي تماسك هذه العناقيد.

نهاية غامضة
كيف سينتهي الكون ؟ . حقيقةالعلماء يظنون أنهم تعرفوا علي كيفية بدء الكون لكنهم لم يهتدوا إلي متي سيظل الزمن ممتدا أو ماذا يحدث عندما يصل تمدد الكون إلي الجانب الآخر من الفضاء .؟. فلقد فشل جهابذة علماء الفلك في معرفة حل الغموض حول ماذا سيحدث في الجانب الآخر من الزمن . وهل المجرات ستظل طائرة لتتباعد عن بعضها للأبد؟.وهل سيخبو ضياؤها حتي يصبح الكون باردا ومعتما ؟.أو سيتمدد ببطء ليتوقف ويعود لسيرته الأولي معرضا 10تريليون بليون (10 octillion ) نجم للإنسحاق الكبيرو100 بليون مجرة أو أكثر ستختفي من الوجود ليصبح الكون صورة مرآتية منضغطة للحظة مولد انفجاره كعود علي بدء . كما كان من قبل عند بدء ظهوره ؟. وقد يصبح كما يقال ثقبا اسود متناه . هذه التساؤلات لم يبت فيها العلماء برأي قاطع رغم طول مراقبتهم للفضاء عدة عقود. وأخيرا ..العلماء ولاسيما علماء الفيزياء الفلكية يرحبون بكل جديد يكتشف في منظومة الكون ليعيدوا صياغة مجلداته .إلا أن الكون سيظل مثار جدل وحدس لاينتهي . لأنه كون غامض لايسهل سبر أغواره أو الإفصاح عن مكنوناته .وهذا الغموض يداعب عقول البشر منذ خلقوا وحتي قيام الساعة. وسيظلون محتارين فيه وحائرين معه ومختلفين حوله مهما طالت به سيرورة الزمن بهم أوآلت إليه صيرورته من حولهم .

إستنتاج
العلماء يحاولون حاليا النظر من خلال تلسكوباتهم العملاقة للإهتداء إلي أصل الزمن وبدايته من نقطة كثيفة أ و منذ وقوع الإنفجار الكبير . إلا أنهم لم يتخطوا أعتابه ليوغلوا في نظرتهم إلي أعماق كوننا أو ماوراءه حيث الكون الأعظم قد يكون قابعا وقد يكون قنبلة علمية موقوتة تقلب مفهومنا عن كوننا والفلك رأسا علي عقب . ولاسيما وأنهم لم يفكروا جديا في هذا الكون الأعظم . فإذا كانوا قد تاهوا في بلايين السنين من عمروأبعاد كوننا فما بالهم في ترلليونات السنين من عمروأبعاد الكون الأعظم . فكوننا رغم ضئالته داخل منظومة الكون الأعظم إلا أنه يعتبر كونا نموذجيا يضاهي علي نسقه ومنواله كل الأكوان الخفية. وقوانين فيزيائه بلا شك ستكون مقبولة ومنطقية لتنطبق عليها . حتي قوانين ميكانيكا الكم . لأن وحدة الوجود قائمة علي آلية واحدة في نسيج الكون الأم أو الكون الأعظم أو أي كون ماظهر ومابطن . وأخيرا من خلال التحليلات ووجهات النظر التي تناولها هذا البحث وتعليقاتنا عليها يجعلنا نتأمل الكون كلوحة فنية رائعة . لأن الطبيعة كما يقول ليونارد دافنشي أستاذ لكل أستاذ . لأن الجمال الكوني مادي يتمثل في هيئة هذا الكون وهندسته . فنظرة عالم الفلك له نظرة تجريدية مطلقة للطبيعة ونظرة عالم الفيزياء أو الرياضيات نظرة داخلية عميقة بالكون . لكن المهم صياغة الطبيعة بالإسلوب المعبر عن هذا الجمال الكوني الذي سمته المقاييس الموحدة والتناسق . فعالم الفلك كالرسام يلتقط ملامح معينة في وجه السماء من خلال التجريد المطلق للطبيعة التي يراها أو يتخيلها سواء من داخلها أو خارجها ليعبر لنا عن الجمال الحقيقي والخفي بالكون العظيم . لأن جماله يرتبط بأعيننا أولا ثم بعقولنا ثانية. فالكون سيظل لوحة فنية غامضة تتسم بالجمال الطبيعي المطلق . وأخيرا .. إذا كان الكون حادثا فلابد له من محدث . والكون في جملته شيء واحد يتصل بعضه ببعض من خلال منظومة قائمة وماثلة لنا ومغلقا لايسبر أغواره.. فما بالنا في مشاهدة ماوراءه من أكوان ؟. وهذا ماسيجعل علم الكون سيظل علما نظريا قاصرا علي فهم كوننا فقط . وقد يكون علم الكون الأعظم أو الكون الأم علم الألفية الرابعة أو الخامسة. وسيظل أيضا علما نظريا . وسيصعب التنبؤ فيه أو تصوره إلا من خلال نظرتنا العقلانية المجردة للوجود .

القوي العظمي في الكون
هناك حقيقة وهي أن العلم ليس لنطبقه في حياتنا فقط ,أونكتشف فيه كل جديد . ولكنه يمتد إلي آفاق لننمي من خلالها مداركنا ومعارفنا نحن البشر .فالعلماء عندما وضحوا طبيعة الطاقة المظلمة والمادة المظلمة مؤخرا . نجدهم قد أنهوا عدة عقود من النقاش والجدل الطويل حول طبيعة الكون . وهذا ما بين لنا أنه فعلا أكثر غرابة مما نتصور . فالمادة المظلمة به , نجدها تتمدد بلا توقف بفعل قوة الطاقة المظلمة. وهذا ماجعل الكون بصفة عامة مظلما. لهذا مازال هذا الكون سرا مغلقا لم يفصح عن الكثير من مكنوناته وألغازه . مما حير العلم والعلماء في متاهاته حتي باتوا فيها يعمهون. وقد اخترت في هذا المقال تناول القوي العظمي في الكون ولاسيما وأن الحديث عنها بات يتداول بشدة بين علماء الفلك والفيزياء الفلكية .والجدل حولها مازال محتدما هذه الأيام, حيث نجد أن ثمة قوتين في كينونة الكون تهيمنان عليه لدرجة لايمكنه الإنفلات أو التحرر منهما.حتي أصبح كونا مسيرا بغير هدي , أسيرا بلا إرادة , مدفوعا دفعا في عالم مجهول لنا ,وبعيد عن رؤيانا وإدراكنا. مما جعل هذه الكينونة الكونية متاهة مستعصية .لايعرف العلماء في مداها سوي النذر الضئيل , حتي باتوا فيها يعمهون . وكلما كشفوا غطاء كونيا, كانوا بالنجم فيه يهتدون.فعجزوا عن تفسير ما يحدثون فيه وما يتحدثون عنه .حتي أصبح حديثهم يتري . ولم يهتدوا فيه برأي قاطع أو قول فاصل . رغم أن الكون حقيقة واقعة وماثلة داخل هذا الكون القصي أبعاده والمترامية أطرافه والمجهولة مسيرته . لكنه كون قائم يتحدي الإعاقة الكونية والزمن الكوني متحيزا علي ذاته. لكنه يمتلك زمام أموره بقوي مظلمة تسوده ومادة خفية تؤثر عليه ويتأثر بها في مسيرته الخالدة في صمت مطبق لايحيد عنه ولا يميد فيه , خاضعا لقوي عظمي توارت عن أنظارنا . فنستشعرها ولا نراها . يقف أمامها العلماء لاحول لهم ولاقوة , وقد عجزوا تماما عن إدراكها أو إستبيانها أو تبيان الغموض الذي يكتنفها . وفرضوا فيها ما فرضوه . وتضاربت فروضهم وتعددت آراؤهم وتنوعت تصوراتهم . لكن الكون مازال صرحا هائلا لم تنتهك حرماته, شامخا بعظمة خالقه , ليعيش في ديمومة أزلية ترجع إلي 15 بليون سنة أو يزيد .. لهذا لايسعنا إلا طرح الفرضيات حول القوي العظمي في الكون كما تصورها علماء الفلك. وكما صورها علماء الفيزياء الفلكية والطبيعية , حيث تجادلوا فيها .واختلفوا في وضع مفاهيم ثابتة متفق عليها.

مكونات الكون
يتكون الكون في محتواه حاليا , كما قدره العلماء , علي 5% مادة عادية كالنجوم والكواكب والغازات والغبار الكوني ,و25% مادة مظلمة لم تكتشف بعد و70% طاقة مظلمة يفترض أن لها كتلة حسب معادلة نسبية إينشتين (E = mc2).) التي تعبر عن صلة الطاقة بالكتلة . فالكون كما يقال , يسوده قوي الطاقة المظلمة والمادة المظلمة والطاقة الضوئية الكاشفة للأجزاء المرئية بالكون . فالطاقة المظلمة قوة طاردة في كل مكان تشق الكون . وهذه القوة لا تندفع ضد قوة الجاذبية فقط بل لها رؤوس تدور سريعا دورات حلزونية .فبينما الجاذبية تربط الكواكب والنجوم والمجرات معا برفق وهوادة , نجد أن القوة المظلمة تدفع بالمجرات بعيدا عن بعضها لتتسارع سرعتها في أقصي أرجاء الفضاء . فالكون في بدايته كان حساء مظلما يتكون من الطاقة المظلمة والمادة المظلمة والمادة العادية .

الطاقة المظلمة
كانت الطاقة المظلمة قد دخلت الحلبة الفلكية عام 1998بعدما قامت مجموعتان من علماء الفلك بعملية مسح للنجوم المتفجرة أو مايطلق عليها بالمستعرات العظمي, في عدد من المجرات النائية . و للتعرف علي كيفية عمل الطاقة المظلمة نجد أن العلماء محتاجون لقياس خواصها بالتفصيل وخصوصا لايمكن دراستها إلا في فضاء حيث الحجم الهائل للكون يجعل من الإمكان ملاحظة تاثيرها . فأولي الخطوات قياس كثافته والضغط داخله, وتغيره مع الوقت .ومن خلال مسبر الطاقة المظلمةDark Energy Probe ومسبر الإنتفاخ الكوني Inflation Probe وغيرهما , سيتحقق تقنية عالية لدراسة هذا التأثير . حيث سيعطون معلومات تحقق قياسات دقيقة .ومن خلال العينات الضئيلة التي أمد العلماء بها تلسكوب هبل الفضائي . بينت الحاجة لآلة تحقق غرضا معينا حبث يقوم بقياسات لخواص المادة المظلمة أحسن. لأن من خلال هذه المعلومات سوف يتحدد ما إذا كانت الطاقة حقيقة ثابتة كما إفترض إينشتين ,أو أنها تغيرت خلال الزمن الكوني كما إفترض بعض علماء نظريات الأوتار؟ . فالمعلومات الحقيقية التي ستجيب علي هذه التساؤلات سوف تمكن علماء الفيزياء الفلكية من إكتشاف من أين جاءت الطاقة المظلمة , وما سيكون عليه مستقبل الكون . وتعتبر الطاقة المظلمة في علم الكونيات شكلا إفتراضيا من أشكال الطاقة تخترق الفضاء الكوني ولها خاصية الضغط السالب وتعتبر قوة جاذبة طاردة "repulsive gravitational force" وهي نوع من أشكال المادة بالكون من الضروري وجودها كقوة دافعة , ليتسارع في تمدده .وكانت الطاقة المظلمة قد إقترح إينشتين وجودها بالكون كآلية لتعادل الجاذبية الكونية, و ليظل الكون في حالة ثبات واستقرار .وكان قد إفترض وجود هذه المادة المظلمة كآلية توازن الجاذبية الكونية .مما يؤدي إلي إنتظام الكون واستقراره في الفضاء المترامي .إلا أن هذه الفرضية لم تعد مقبولة ومتداولة عندما أعلنها إينشتين في نسبيته قي مطلع القرن الماضي, ولاسيما بعد إكتشاف إدوين هيل أن الكون كان يتمدد . ولفترة طويلة ظلت الطاقة المظلمة نظرية مهملة ,حيث كانت تعتبر ضربا من الفضول التاريخي والعلمي .لكن القياسات الحديثة لبعد مسافة المستعر الأعظم البعيد من الأرض والخلفية الميكرويفية الكونية , بينت هذه القياسات ان ثمة شكلا من الطاقة المظلمة لها وجود.وهذه الطاقة لخاصيتها النابذة ,نجدها قد جعلت الكون يتمدد ويتسارع في تمدده ولا يتباطيء .كما هو متوقع في حالة وجود مادة نقية موجودة بالكون . مما جعل الكون متسارعا كما هو ملاحظ ,عندما ننظر للمستعر الأعظم البعيد . وكان من خلال اكتشاف هذه الطاقة المظلمة , قد اكتشف مؤخرا أن تمدد الكون يتزايد في سرعته بسبب هذه الطاقة المظلمة الخفية. مما جعل الفضاء يتباعد عن بعضه بمعدل شبه ثابت .وهذا الإكتشاف الجديد كان مقبولا علي نطاق واسع لأنه يفسر كثيرا من الملاحظات الغامضة . حيث لأول وهلة , بدا لعلماء الفلك أن معدل تمدد الكون يتزايد .وهذه الملاحظات قد أفصح عنها النجم المستعر الأعظم (Ia) ,الذي كان قد عزز الشواهد التي تواردت من خلال الهندسة الكروية والتكوين البنائي والعمر الكوني وتجمع المجرات .مما بين أن ثابت إينشتين الكوني حقيقة .لأن طاقة الكون تهيمن من خلال فضاء خال حيث فيه تأثير جاذبيته تقوم بسحب الكون بعيدا .وطالما ليس لدينا مؤكدات حول نظرية الطاقة المظلمة , فكل ما نعرفه عنها ,هو مجرد إكتشاف غير متوقع . لأن مايسود فهمنا هو كيفية اتحاد ميكانيكا الكم مع الجاذبية الكونية . مما جعل العلماء يتنبأون بكمية من الطاقة المظلمة أكبر مما لاحظوه. لأن بعض النظريات الحديثة كانت تتنبأ بأن كمية الطاقة المظلمة تتناقص مع الوقت بدلا من أن تظل ثابتة حسب مفهوم إينشتين .وهذا ما جعل الطاقة المظلمة لهذا السبب ,أكثر إثارة في تطور الفيزياء الأساسية. حيث تبدو أنها تضبط إيقاع تمدد الكون .ولايمكن التنبؤ من خلالها بمصيره بدون فهمنا الظاهري لطبيعة هذه الطاقة المظلمة . ومع تنامي هذا المفهوم سيستطيع العلماء الإجابة علي سؤال يتبادر للذهن .وهو ..هل الكون سيظل باقيا للأبد؟.حقيقة هذا سؤا ل حير العلماء . فلم يجدوا له جوابا شافيا أو تفسيرا منطقيا . فالعلماء يحدسون بأن الطاقة المظلمة والخفية تسرع تمدد الكون. فمن خلال مراقبتهم وملاحظاتهم لتفجير مستعر أعظم يبعد 10 بليون سنة ضوئية . قد لاحظوا أن الكون يتسارع في تمدده من خلال طاقة مظلمة بسرعة أكبر مما كان عليه في الماضي . فاكتشاف هذا المستعر القصي , قد أحي نظرية إينشتين المنسية , و التي إقترح فيها شيوع طاقة مظلمة غامضة بالكون .وهذا الإكتشاف المثير يرجع لتلسكوب هبل الفضائي الذي اسنطاع العثور علي النجم المتفجر علي بعد 10 بليون سنة ضوئية من الأرض . وهذا الإكتشاف أيد فكرة أن الكون قد بدا مؤخرا يسرع من تمدده .وكان توقع العلماء منذ ثلاث سنوات قد إعتمد علي الضوء المعتم الغير عادي الوافد من مستعرات أخري بعيدة.وهذا الإكتشاف الأخير , أظهر أن الكون يتسارع في تمدده ولا يتباطيء , كما كان علماء الفلك التقليديون يظنون منذ 70 سنة .لأن الإنفجار النجمي الجديد قد ساعد الفلكيين علي فهم كيفية تمدد الكون .عندما بدا المستعر الأعظم أكثر وضوحا ولمعانا مما يجب أن يكون عليه, لو أن الكون كان بنتفخ بمعدل سرعة ثابتة . حقيقة هذا المستعر ظهر لفترة وهويتباطيء . ثم ما لبث وأن أخذ يتسارع في نموه. وكان علماء تلسكوب هبل من خلال الكم الهائل لصوره التي إلتقطها , قد حاولوا البحث عن المستعر الأعظم . فتعرفوا عليه عام 1997من خلال هذه الصور الفضائية .وكان إنفجاره من الشدة لدرجة أمكنهم رؤية هذا الإنفجار عبر الفضاء الكوني . و ظلوا ستة شهور يرصدونه بواسطة تلسكوب هبل , وإلتقاط صور له . وكان كمن يبحث عن ذرة في رمال المحيط. وبصفة عامة تتخذ المستعرات العظمي كمقياس كوني لعلماء الفلك يحددون من خلال بعد إنفجاراتها النجمية عمر الكون .فعندما لاحظ العلماء الضوء المنبعث من هذا المستعر العظم , شاهدوا حدثا وقع في الماضي منذ 8 بليون سنة, عندما كان الكون في طفولته. وطبقا لهذه النظرية المثيرة للجدل نجد أن الجاذبية قد قللت معدل تمدد الكون بعد وقوع الإنفجار الكبير حتي بلغ نصف عمره المديد. ومنذ بلايين السنين أصبحت القوة الجاذبة للجاذبية الكونية , قد أدركتها القوة الطاردة للطاقة المظلمة التي تعتبر القوة الأساسية بالكون .وأخذت تدفع بالمجرات بعيدا حيث كانت تتباعد عن بعضها, في اتساق واضح وبسرعة متزايدة . فالعلماء لايعرفون إلا القليل عن هذه القوة التي إفترضها إينشتين . لكنهم استبعدوها في مطلع القرن الماضي رغم وجودها وانتشارها بين المجرات . لكن بعضهم يعتبرها الكأس المقدسة في سعيهم لفهم الكون . وفي مناقشاتهم حول الطاقة المظلمة نجد الفلكيين يتناقشون حول الأبعاد المختفية والجسيمات التي تعيش علي الزمن المستعار وتعبر عن نظرية الإتحاد الكبير للقوي grand unification theory of forces.

كون منتفخ
لقد كان إكتشاف سنة 1990علامة مميزة في تاريخ الفلك عندما أعلن علماؤه عن مصدر هذه الطاقة الغامضة التي تتعارض مع الجاذبية الكونية وأن الكون يتمدد ويتسارع في تمدده .وكان إينشتين يعتقد أن الكون ساكن إلا أنه إفترض بأن الفضاء حتي ولو كان خاليا من المادة والإشعاعات إلا انه سيظل به الطاقة المظلمة التي أطلق عليها الثابت الكوني "cosmological constant" أو كما كان يطلق عليه بمضاد الجاذبية Anti- gravity . والعام الماضي بعثت النظرية العامة للنسبية من جديد , بعدما ظلت صامتة لعدة عقود عن سؤال ملح .. وهو ..هل الفضاء الفارغ كان حقيقة فارغا في الماضي ؟. لكن نظرية الإنتفاخ الكوني تشير إلي أن الكون لم يكن في الماضي أو في الحاضر خاليا تماما. وكان إينشتين قد أدخل مفهوم الثابت الكوني في معادلاته ليمثل الإحتمالية بأن الفضاء الفارغ به طاقة ملازمة للجاذبية .لكن علماء الفيزياء تناولوا الثابت الكوني من خلال جزئيات فيزيائية تتخطي فهم إينشتين ومفهومنا له حاليا . وعندما إكتشف إدوين هبل نظرية تمدد الكون في مطلع القرن الماضي , رفض إينشتين هذه الفكرة واعتبرها حماقة .لكن ريتشارد فرنمان وزملاءه استطاعوا التوصل إلي نظرية الكم للمادة quantum theory of matter, حيث بينوا فيها أن الفضاء الخالي قد إمتلأ بجسيمات وقتية تكونت بتلاحق مستمر. وكانت تحطم بعضها البعض باستمرار. وهذا ماجعل علماء الفيزياء يشكون في أن الفراغ الكوني يجب أن يضم شكلا مظلما من الطاقة . لكنهم لن يستطيعوا التنبؤ بكبر حجمها . ومن خلال القياسات الأخيرة لتمدد الكون , إكتشف الفلكيون أن خطأ إينشتين لم يكن هفوة أو زلة علمية , لأن ثمة شكلا ما من الطاقة المظلمة تهيمن واقعيا علي المحتوي الكلي لكتلة الطاقة mass-energy content الكونية .ولها جاذبية نافرة تسحب الكون بعيدا عن بعضه البعض . لكنهم مازالوا لا يعرفون علي أية حال, كيفبة الصلة ما بين التمدد الكبير و المتسارع للكون في باكورة نشوئه, والذي يطلق عليه الإنتفاخinflation الكوني , وبين تسارعه السائد حاليا نتيجة الطاقة المظلمة . لهذا يحاول العلماء حاليا , قياس هذا التمدد بدقة للتعرف علي ,هل هذه الطاقة لها خاصية ثابتة للكون المفرغ empty space ,كما إفترض إيتشتين ,أم أنها ظاهرة لنظام بنائي قوي في المنظومة الحديثة لنظريات وحدة قوي الطبيعة الكونية . والطاقة المظلمة تختلف عن المادة المظلمة بأن ليس لها كتلة ولا جاذبية كما للمادة المظلمة. وهي نوع من مضاد الجاذبية تجعل النجوم والمجرات تطير بعيدا عن بعضها بسرعة . وقد تكون الطاقة المظلمة قد تولدت من جسيمات يطلق عليها الجوهر quintessenceالذي يعتبره بعض العلماء بأن ثمة جسيمات قد خلقت أثناء الإنفحار العظيم للكون بوفرة كافية جعلتها تنتشر بالفضاء. ولو كان هذا التوجه حقيقة , فهذا معناه أن الكون سيتجمع ,ويصبح مختلفا في كثافته بفعل الزمن .لكن هذه الفرضية لم تتأكد بعد ولا يمكن جعلها قاعدة .ويجب ملاحظة أن بعض أشكال الطاقة المظلمة تفسر لنا آلية الإنتفاخ الكوني cosmic inflationأثناء الإنفجار الكبير للكون . وهذا الإنتفاخ شكل أساسي في نظريات علم الكون .وليس واضحا ما إذا كانت الطاقة المظلمة السائدة حاليا لها صلة بالطاقة المظلمة التي أسفر عنها هذا الإنتفاخ. فالطبيعة الحقيقية للطاقة المظلمة هي مجرد فرضية تأملية . فالبعض يعتقد أن هذه الطاقة قد تكون طاقة خواء "vacuum energy", يعبر عنها الثابت الكوني(λ) ,كما جاء في نظرية النسبية العامة لإينشتين . لأن الثابت الكوني في مجمله يعبر عن الكثافة المتناسقة للطاقة المظلمة, والثابتة في كل أرجاء الفضاء. وهذا الثابت مستقل في الزمن و تمدد الكون .

الكثافة الكونية
هناك جدل ثان يقوم علي الدراسات حول كثافة الطاقة الكلية للكون . حيث كان معروفا نظريا ومشاهدا تيا منذ مدة,أن هذه الطاقة الكلية كثافتها تقترب من الكثافة الحرجة The critical density المطلوبة لجعل الكون مسطحا ومنبسطا . أو بعبارة أخري التقوس الكوني يصبح صفرا في الزمان والمكان كما جاء في النظرية النسبية العامة لإينشتين .و حبث كانت الطاقة تعادل الكتلة كما في النظرية النسبية الخاصة (E = mc2) .وهذا يمكن التعبير عنه بكثافة الكتلة الحرجة اللازمة لجعل الكون منبسطا . فالكتلة المضيئة من مادة الكون تعادل 2-5 % من الكتلة اللازمة لكثافة هذه الكتلة . لأن المادة المظلمة لاتشع ضوءا كافيا لرؤيته, مما يجعلها كتلة مخفية. لكن من خلال الملاحظات التي توصل اليها علماء الفلك عام 1990 ,حول المجرات وعناقيدها . قد جعلتهم يخمنون أن هذه المادة المظلمة لاتتعدي 25% من كثافة الكتلة الحرجة. ومن خلال الملاحظات للمستعر الأعظم تنبأ علماء الفلك بأن الطاقة المظلمة تشكل 70%من كثافة الطاقة الحرجة . وعندما تجمع كتلة المادة مع طاقتها , تصبح الكثافة الكلية للطاقة تعادل تماما ما يحتاجه الكون ليكون منبسطا ومسطحا .

الطاقة الضوئية
عندما إخترق العلماء الفضاء بواسطة التلسكوبات العملاقة من فوق الأرض أو بالفضاء ,لاحظوا طاقة الضوء المنبعث من الأجرام السماوية .فأطلقوا عليها الإشعة الكهرو مغناطيسي electromagnetic radiation التي تأتينا في شكل موجات طولية كموجات الراديو( أطول هذه الموجات طولا ), والأشعة دون بنفسجية, والضوء العادي, والأشعة فوق البنفسجية وأشعة X وأشعة جاما (أقصر هذه الموجات طولا .وأعلي شكل من الطاقة ). وبعض هذه الأشعة يري بصريا بالعينين كالضوء المرئي الذي يعتبر أحد طاقات الضوء . والمجرات والنجوم وبقية الأجرام والأشجار فوق الأرض , وكل ماتراه العين , يتوهج بطاقة أحد هذه الموجات الطولية . لكن في العقود الأخيرة .أصبح الباحثون أكثر إقتناعا بوجود مادة بكميات هائلة في الكون لاتضيء ولا تتوهج . واصبح معظم العلماء بعتقدون في وجود المادة المظلمة الغامضة التي تشكل 90% أو أكثر من الكتلة الكلية للكون . كما أن العنقود المجراتي الذي يضم العديد من آلاف المجرات , يظهر عليه تأثيرات الجاذبية التي تعلل بوجود مادة مظلمة خفية لا تري داخل هذا العنقود .لأن هذه المادة المظلمة لاينبعث منها طاقة كافية ليمكن إدراكها مباشرة . والباحثون قد تمكنوا من ملاحظة وجودها بطريقة غير مباشرة .لأن اي شيء له كتلة . و لابد وأن يكون له جاذبية . لهذا المادة المظلمة لها قوة جاذبية ساحبة(جاذبة ) للأجسام داخل وحول المجرات البعيدة . حتي الضوء المنبعث منها ينجذب بقوة جاذبيتها. .ومن خلال قياس هذه التأثيرات الغامضة, تمكن العلماء من تقدير الجاذبية الزائدة والموجودة بهذه المجرات . ومن خلالها قدروا كمية المادة الزائدة بها .وقالوا أن ثمة مادة مظلمة موجودة هناك . وأن العناقيد المجراتية الكبري يوجد بها مادة مظلمة أكبر من التي بالنجوم والغازات 5- 10 مرات.

المادة المظلمة
مما تتكون المادة المظلمة ؟ . لا أحد يعرف . عكس مانعرفه عن المادة العادية التي نراها من حولنا . فنجدها ذرات تتكون من بروتونات والكترونات ونيترونات . وقد يتبادر لأذهاننا تساؤل ملح حول الفرق مابين الطاقة المظلمة والمادة المظلمة .وهل هما طاقة مادة مظلمة , و يعتبران نفس الشيء ؟.حيقة الطاقة المظلمة تبدو أنها تعتمد علي سطوع ضوء المستعرات العظمي البعيدة جدا التي تشير إلي القوة الغامضة التي تظهر لنا أن الكون يتمدد ولاسيما أن الإكتشافات الجديدة قد أمدت علماء الفلك بأدلة جيدة من بينها , أن ثمة قوة تتجه باتجاه خارج المنظومة الكونية اطلق عليها الثابت الكوني أو الطاقة المظلمة .فالمعلومات حول دوران المجرات بين لنا أن الأجزاء الخارجية من الكون تدور بسرعة دوران الأجزاء الداخلية به . وهذه المعطيات الفيزيائية بان ثمة إحساس طاغ بانه يوجد توزيع كروي للمادة في كل مجرة بحيث لانراها . وهذا يشير إلي وجود مادة مظلة فيها ز قد تكون جسيمات غريبة أو نجومهائبة العدد و متناهية الصغرلدرجة لايمكن إشتعالها . وبعيدا عن الجدل حول هذه المادة المظلمة التي لم يهتد العلماء لكنهها . غل أنه يمكن قياسها برصد ابعاد المستعرات العظمي البعيدة والخلفية الكونية الميكروويفية(background microwave Cosmic).وهذا ماتم القيام به مؤخرا حيث أظهرت القياسات وجود الطاقة والمادة المظلمتين .فالطاقة المظلمة أصبحت حقيقة لايمكن لأحد تفسيرها , لكن العلماء يعرفون تأثيرها . لكن رغم هذه الفرضيات يظل السؤال حول هذه المادة الغير منظورة والغامضة لايجد جوابا شافيا للعلماء ولاسيما وأنها موجودة في كل مكان بالكون . لكنهم لم يستطيعوا فهمها حتي الآن . إلا أن المستعر الأعظم الذي توهج متفجرا بين أن ثمة قوة غامضة بالكون تعمل ضد جذب الجاذبية مما جعل المجرات تطير بعيدا عن بعضها بسرعة هائلة في الفضاء . وأخيرا .. نجد أن 95% من الكون مازال غامضا ومجهولا لنا . وستستمر الطاقة تدفع بالكون بعيدا إلي المجهول .لكنه سيظل خاضعا لهيمنة القوي العظمي به حتي يواجه مصيره الغامض خلال بلايين السنين القادمة ليصبح كونا مملا وباردا, وأرق كثافة مما هو عليه الآن . ومع هذا ..مازال العلماء ينظرون للكون السحيق نظرة متخاذلة وبرؤية ضبابية. .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

27- حياة النجوم 


في البداية سنوضح الدورة الحياتية لنجوم .فالنجم يتكون عندما تأخذ كم كمية من الغازات غالباً تكون من الهيدروجين بالتجمع والتهافت والانخساف على بعضها البعض تحت جاذبية ومع هذا التقلص يزداد تصادم الغازات فيما بينها بسر عات كبيره و يسخن الغاز حتى يصبح حار جداً إلى درجة أن تندمج ذرات الهيدروجين عند تصادمها لتكونّ الهليوم ،وهذا التفاعل يشبه القنبلة الهيدروجينية وهي التي تجعل النجم مشع وان هذه الحرارة تزيد من ضغط الغازات إلى أن يصبح كافياً لتوازن مع التجاذب التثاقلي فيتوقف الغاز عن التقلص وتبقى النجوم مستقرة فترة طويلة حيث تعادل حرارة التفاعلات النووية مع قوة التجاذب التثاقلي(أي انه يكون في حالة توازن توقفه عن الانخساف مثل التوازن بين الجاذبيه والقوه الطارده المركزيه) ولكن في النهاية ينضب الهيدروجين من النجم وغيره من الوقود الأخر . فكلما كانت كمية الوقود كبيرةً عند ولادة النجم كان نضوبه أسرع لأنه كلما كانت كتلة النجم كبيره وجب أن تكون حرارته عالية من أجل مقاومة تجاذبه التثاقلي وكلما كانت حرارته عالية كان أسرع استهلاك للوقود . ولأن شمسنا من النجوم المتوسطة فإنه على الأقل يوجد بها وقود يكفي خمسة آلاف مليون سنه فقط !! وعندما ينضب الوقود فإن النجم يبدأ في التبرد وبالتالي بالتقلص . حسب " تشاندرا زيخار" كم يمكن أن يكون حجم النجم ضخم ويستطيع مقاومة جاذبيته الذاتية بعد أن يكون قد استهلك كامل وقوده. فعندما يكون النجم صغيراً تقترب جسيمات المادة من بعضها البعض كثيراً ووفقاً لمبدأ "باولي " في الاستبعاد يجب أن تكون سر عات الجسيمات متفاوتة جداً وهذا يجعلها تتنافر وبالتالي يتمدد النجم وهكذا يستقر النجم على حجم (( نصف قطره )) ثابت وهكذا تتعادل الجاذبية كما كانت عند بداية النجم أدرك (تشاندرا زيخار)أن هناك حدود للتنافر الذي يقدمه مبدأ الاستبعاد.فالنسبية تحدد الفارق الأقصى بين السر عات التي بين الجسيمات في النجم بسرعة الضوء وبذلك يصبح النجم كثيفا بما فيه الكفاية و يكون التنافر اقل من قوة الجاذبية حسب (تشاندرا زيخار)الكتلة التي لا يمكن للنجم مقاومة جاذبيته وتعرف بحدود (تشاندرا زيخار)وكانت هذه ألا فكار لها مفاهيم حول مصير النجوم 
1-.إذا كانت كتلة النجم دون حدود(تشاندرا زيخار)قد يتوقف في النهاية عن التقلص ليستقر على شكل (قزم ابيض) و يكون ذا كثافة عالية مئات الأطنان في الانش الواحد ونشاهد عددا كبيرا من هذه النجوم البيضاء وكان أحد أول ما ا كتشف نجم يدور حول الشعرى اسطع نجم في السماء . 
2- وكانت هناك نهاية أخرى محتملة لنجم عندما تكون كتلة النجم ضعف كتلة شمسنا ولكن اصغر بكثير من القزم الأبيض وتحقق هذه النجوم مبدأ تنافر الاستبعاد بين النيترونات والبروتونات اكثر منه بين الإلكترونات ولذلك سميت نجوم نيوترونية قد لا يتعدى نصف قطرها عشرة أميال أو نحوه مع كثافة عالية تعد بمئات الملايين من الأطنان في الانش الواحد ويتم التنبؤ بوجودها ولم يتمكن من مشاهدتها ولم تكتشف إلا بعد فترة طويلة هل يعقل؟؟؟ ولكن النجوم التي تتجاوز كتلتها حدود(تشاندرا زيخار) تواجه مشكلة كبيرة عند نفاذ وقودها قد تنفجر أو تقذف بعض المادة لتخفيف كتلتها إلى مادون الحدود كي تتفادى الانسحاق بالجاذبية .كانت النتيجة مذهلة حيث أن النجم يتحول إلى نقطة حتى آينشتاين كتب مقالا أعلن فيه انه لا يمكن للنجوم أن تتقلص إلى الصفر وأهملت هذه الفكرة إلى ما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية . وكان تصورنا لأعمال (أوبنها يمر) المكلف بالنووية في الحرب العالمية كالآتي: 
عمل اوبينهايمر 
يغير حقل جاذبية النجم مسارات أشعة الضوء في الزمكان ومخاريط الضوء التي تشير إلى المسارات التي تتبعها الضوء في الزمكان ومضات ضوئية تكون منحنية قليلا نحو الداخل وهذا ما اثبت عندما شُهِد انحناء الضوء عند كسوف الشمس ومع تقلص النجم تزداد الجاذبية على سطحه فتنحني المخاريط نحو الداخل بشكل كبير حتى يصعب على الضوء الإفلات من الجاذبية وبحسب النظرية النسبية لا يمكن لأي جسم السير بأسرع من الضوء إذاً لاشي يمكنه الإفلات من حقل الجاذبية إذاً لدينا منطقة من لزمان والمكان لا يمكن الإفلات منها وهذه المنطقة نسميها الثقوب السوداء وتسمى حدودها ( أفق الحدث ) . 
تخيل كيف ينفجر نجم أو كيف يموت أو كيف يولد؟ بإختصار كيف يتكون ثقب اسود؟ 
وكي نفهم ما يحدث عند الانسحاق ونحن نراقب الحدث لابد لنا من تذكر أن الزمان ليس مطلق كما أشارت النسبية وكي نتصور ما يحدث تخيل أن مجموعة من رواد الفضاء كانوا في مركبة تدور حول نجم قبيل انسحاقه ووضعوا أحدهم على سطح النجم وكان هذا الرائد يطلق إشارات كل ثانية وكان النجم ينسحق الساعة (2) فإن أخر الثواني التي يطلق فيها الإشارات تكون أطول بالنسبة لرواد المركبة الفضائية إلا أنهم سوف ينتظرون الإشارة التي تدل على الساعة (2) إلى الأبد وهي التي تعلن انسحاق النجم لكنها لن تفلت من الجاذبية . يتدرج اللون الإشعاعي من النجم أحمر فأكثر احمرار إلى أن يعتم ولا يبقى منه إلا ثقب اسود في الفضاء إلا أن النجم يستمر في ممارسة قوة الجاذبية . ومن المعلوم أن الجاذبية تضعف كلما ابتعدنا عن النجم أي أن الجاذبية على قدمي رائد الفضاء أكبر منها على رأسه وهذا سوف يمط الرائد بشكل كبير أو يقطعه أو بالأصح سوف يكون عبارة عن مسبح من الذرات واصغر فتتابع هذه الجزيئات الصغرى في دخولها لثقب الأسود مثل " مسبحة مقطوعة " . 
أعمال روجربنروز 
وكانت أعمال" روجر بنروز" بحسب النسبية العامة لابد أن يكون هناك تفرد ( singunarity ) ذو كثافة لا متناهيه وكذلك إنحاء في الزمكان داخل الثقب الأسود أنه أشبه بالانفجار العظيم في بداية النشأة وبداية الزمان وستكون نهاية الزمان ونهاية هذا النجم المنسحق وفي هذا التفرد ولا يمكن للمعلومات أن تأتينا لأنها قد تعطلت إلا أن أي مشاهد خارج التفرد لا يتأثر بتعطيل هذه القوانين (وهذا يعني ان قوانين الفيزياء التي نعرفها لاتعمل داخل الثقب الاسود لانها تكون معطله مثل النفجار العظيم تتعطل فيه القوانين لكن نحن خارج الثقب الاسود لا نتاثر بهذا التعطيل). الثقوب السوداء الدوديه 
وهناك حلول أخرى لنسبية العامة تحمي رائد الفضاء كي يتفادى الإصطدام بالتفرد وهي أن يقع وسط ثقب دودي ويخرج في منطقة أخرى للكون هذه الحلول تفتح إمكانات كبيرة في السفر عبر الفضاء والزمان ولكن هذه الأحداث ليست مستقرة فوجود أي شي قد يغيرها والشخص الموجود في التفرد لا يمكن أن يكون إلا في مستقبلة لان قوانين الرقابة الكونية تنص على أنة لا يمكن أن يكون التفرد إلا في الماضي السحيق (الانفجار العظيم ) أو في المستقبل ويحتمل أن تثبت أي صيغة لرقابة الكوني أنه قد يكون ممكن السفر عبر الماضي على مقربة بالتفرد العادي . 
الثقوب السوداءوالكموميه والنوافير التي تخرج منهاوكيف تشع هذه الثقوب؟ 
أفق الحدث هي حدود منطقة من الزمان والمكان التي لا يمكن الإفلات منها وتعمل على شكل غشاء ذو اتجاه واحد وهو داخل الثقب لا خارجة وهو مسار الضوء في الزمكان وهو يحاول الإفلات من الثقوب السوداء وبما انه لا شي يمكنه السير بأسرع من الضوء فإن أي شي يقع في هذه المنطقة سوف يبلغ بسرعة منطقة ذات كثافة عالية ونهاية الزمان . وتتنبأ النسبية العامة بأن الأجسام الثقيلة المتحركة سوف تتسبب ببث موجات جاذبية وهي تموجات في انحناء الفضاء( هذه التموجات على حسب فهمي هي ليست مثل موجات الراديوا بل هي موجات في الزمكان تخيل انك تمشي في بركة ماء سوف تتكون موجات من الماء بسبب حركة في البركه هي هذه الموجات الناشئه) تنتقل بسرعة الضوء وتشبه موجات الضوء التي هي تموجات الحقل الكهرمغناطيسي إلا أنها يصعب اكتشافها وهي كالضوء تأخذ الطاقة من الأجسام التي تبثها وبالتالي يتوقع أن ينهار نظام من الأجسام الضخمة ويعود في النهاية إلى وضع مستقر لان الطاقة في أي حركة سوف تحمل بعيداً "مثل أي قطعة فلينية في الماء فإنها تغطس وتطفوامرات عدة ولكن بما أن التموجات تحمل طاقتها بعيداً فإنها تستقر أخيرا " وعلى سبيل المثال دوران الأرض حول الشمس يولد موجات جاذبية ويكون تأثير مسارات الطاقة في تغير مدار الأرض حول الشمس الذي يؤدي في آخر المطاف إلى أن الأرض تقترب من الشمس حتى تستقر داخلها ومعدل ضياع الطاقة ضئيل جداً .وشوهد هذا التأثير في نظام النجم النابض وهو نوع خاص من النجوم النيترونية تبث نبضات منتظمة من موجات الراديو ويضم هذا النظام نجمين نيترونيين يدوران حول بعضهما البعض . 


ماهو شكل النجوم التي تكون منها الثقب الاسود هل يجب ان تكون مكوره ؟؟ 
أن الطاقة التي يفقدها النجمين في بث موجات الجاذبة تجعلهما يتلو لبان الواحد تجاه الأخر . وفي عام 1967 ، حدثت ثورة في دراسة الثقوب السوداء على يد العالم "إزرائيل " - وهو عالم كندي ولد في برلين – لقد بين أن الثقوب السوداء غير الدوار ، وفقاً لنسبية العامة لابد أن تكون بسيطة جداً فهي كروية تماماً . ولا يتوافق حجمها إلا على كتلتها وان أي ثقبين سوداوين ، بكتلة متساوية هما متساويتان . وقد أمكن وضعهما عن طريق حل خاص لمعادلات " آينشتاين " قبل النسبية العامة بقليل كان من المعتقد به أن الثقب الأسود لا يتكون إلا عن انسحاق جسم كروي تماماً . وان النجوم ليست كروية تماماً ، لا يمكن بالتالي أن يسحق إلا بشكل تفرداً عارياً ، لكن هتاك تفسيرات مختلفة لنتيجة " إزرائيل " تبناها " روجربيزور " و " جون هويلر " فقد أبديا أن الحركات السريعة في انسحاق النجم يعني أن موجات الجاذبية المنبعثة منه تجعله اكثر كروية والى أن يستقر في وضع ثابت ويصبح كروياً بشكل دقيق ، وعلى حسب هذه النظرية أي نجم دوار يصبح كروياً مهما كان شكله وبنيته الداخلية معقدتين . سوف ينتهي بعد انسحاقه بالجاذبية إلى ثقب أسود كروي تماماً يتوقف حجمه على كتلته وقد أثبت وثبت بشكل عام . وفي عام 1963 وجد "دوي كير " مجموعة من الحلول لمعادلات النسبية العامة نصف الثقوب السوداء الدوارة التي أغفلها "إزرائيل " . فإذا كانت الدورات صفر يكون الثقب الأسود كروي تماماً ويصبح الحل مماثلاً لحل "شوار زشيلد" . إذا كان الدوران غير صفر ينتفخ الثقب الأسود نحو الخارج قرب مستوى خط استوائه تماماً مثل ((الأرض منتفخة من تأثير دورانها )) فقد افترض إزرائيل أن أي جسم ينسحق ليكون ثقبلاً أسوداً سوف ينتهي إلى وضع مستقر كما يصف حل كير . على ماذا يعتمد حجم الثقب الاسود؟ 
وفي عام 1970 بين "براندون كارتر " أن حجم وشكل أي ثقب اسود ثابت الدوران يتوقف فقط على كتلة ومعدل دورا نه بشرط يكون له محور تناظر ، وبعد فترة اثبت "ستيف هوكنغ "أن أي ثقب اسود ذو دوران ثابت سوف يكون له محور تناظر . واستخدم "رو بنسون " هذه النتائج ليثبت أنة بعد انسحاق الجاذبية بان الثقب الأسود من الاستقرار على وضع يكون دوار ولكن ليس نابضاً،وأيضا حجمه وشكله يتوقفان على كتلته ومعدل دور انه دون الجسم الذي انسحق ليكونه . 
ماهي الأدله على وجود هذه الثقوب؟ 
وهذه الثقوب السوداء لا دليل عليها سوى حسابات مبنية على النسبية لذلك كان هناك من لم يصدق بها. وفي عام 1963 رصد "مارتن سميدت " وهو عالم فلكي أمريكي الإنزياح نحو الأحمر في طيف جسم باهت يشبه النجم في اتجاه مصدر موجات الراديو فوجد أنة اكبر من كونه ناتج عن حقل جاذبية فلو كان إنزياح بالجاذبية نحو الأحمر لكان الجسم كبير الكتلة وقريباً منا بحيث تنزاح مدرات الكواكب في نظام شمسي . وهذا الإنزياح نحو الأحمرناتج توسع الكون وهذا يعني بدورة أن الجسم بعيداً جداً عنا ولكي يرى على هذه المسافة الكبيرة لابد وانه يبث مقدار هائلاً من الطاقة والتفسير الوحيد لهذا ناتج انسحاق بالجاذبية ليس لنجم واحد بل لمنطقة مركزية من إحدى المجرات بكاملها وتسمى الكوازر وتعني شبيه النجوم . اتصال مع حظارات غربيه !!!!! وما هي الكوازارات؟؟ 
وفي عام 1967 اكتشفت "جوسلين بل" أجسام في الفضاء تبث نبضات منتظمة من موجات الراديو وكانت تعتقد بأنها اتصلت مع حضارات غريبة في المجرة ولكنها توصلت إلى أن هذه النبضات ناتجة عن نجوم نابضة كانت في الواقع نجوم نيترونية دوارة تبث هذه النبضات هي بسبب تداخل معقد بين حقولها الجاذبية وبين المادة المحيطة بها وهذه النبضات هي الدليل الأول على وجود الثقوب السوداء ولكن هناك أسؤال يطرح نفسه ! . 
كيف يمكن لنا اكتشاف أو استشعار الثقب الأسود بما انه لا يبعث ضوء !؟؟ 
الحل : هو دراسة القوة التي يمارسها الثقب الأسود على الأجسام المجاورة فقد شاهدوا نجم يدور حول آخر غير مرئي ولكن ليس هذا شرطً أن يكون النجم الغير مرئي ثقب اسود فقد يكون باهت . ومع هذه الجاذبية العالية والطاقة الهائلة التي يبثها الثقب الأسود فإنه قد يتولد جسيمات ذات طاقة عالية جداً قرب الثقب الأسود ويكون الحقل المغناطيسي شديداً بحيث تتجمع الجسيمات في نوا فير تنطلق خارجاً على طول محور الدوران ونشاهد مثل هذه الجسيمات في عدد من الكوازر . 
الثقوب السوداء والكموميه وتوحيد النسبيه والكموميه اعظم نظريتبن في القرن!! 
من فكرة تعريف الثقب الأسود كمجموعه من الأحداث التي لا يمكن الإفلات منها بعيدا ويعني إن الثقب الأسود أي أفق الحدث مكون من مسارات أشعة الضوء في الزمكان وبالتالي لا يستطيع الضوء الابتعاد عن الثقب الأسود بل يحوم عند أطرافه إلى الأبد,أن هذه المسارات لا يمكن أن تقترب من بعضها البعض فإذا اقتربت فلابد أن تندمج لتصبح واحدة وفي هذه الحالة تقع في ثقب اسود,ولكن إذا ابتلع الثقب الأسود هذه ألاشعه فهذا يعني أنها لم تكن على حدوده ,وهذا يعني انه يجب أن تكون الأشعة متوازية أو متباعدة وإذا كانت الأشعة التي يتألف منها أفق الحدث لا يمكنها أن تتقارب فإن مساحة أفق الحدث تبقى كما هي أو تتسع مع الزمان,وفي الواقع تتسع المساحة كلما وقع في الثقب الأسود مادة أو إشعاع وإذا تصادم ثقبان أسودان واندمجا معاً في ثقب واحد فإن مساحة أفق حدث الثقب الجديد تساوي مجموع مساحتي الثقبين الأوليين أو اكبر وبناءً على هذا التعريف وهذه الفكرة فسوف تكون حدود الثقب الأسود هي هي للثقب الأسود وأيضا مساحتهما بشرط أن يكون الثقب الأسود صار إلى وضع مستقر لا يتغير مع الزمن كان هذا السلوك لمساحة الثقب الأسود مستوحى إلى حد بعيد من سلوك مقدار مادي يدعى "أنتروبيا"-وهو مقياس درجة الخلل أو اضطراب نظام ما ويعرف تقدير أو وصف هذه الفكرة الدقيقة بالقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية فهو ينص على إن "الأنتروبيا" لنظام معزول تتزايد باطراد وعندما يندمج نظامين معاً, تكون "أنتروبيا" النظام الموحد ,اكبر من مجموع الاثنين في كل منهما , اقترح طالب أبحاث اسمه "جاكوب بكنشتاين" إن مساحة أفق الحدث هي مقياس أنتروبيا لثقب الأسود ؛ فكلما سقطت فيه مادة تحمل أنتروبيا كلما اتسعت مساحة أفق الحدث ’بحيث أن مجموع أنتروبيا المادة خارج الثقوب السوداء ومساحة الآفاق لا تنقص أبدا , فإذا كان للثقب الأسود أنتروبيا فلابد أن تكون له حرارة كذلك كل جسم ذي حرارة معينه لابد أن يبث إشعاع بمعدل ما وهذا الإشعاع ضروري لتفادي خرق القانون الثاني للديناميكا . أي انه يجب أن تبث الثقوب السوداء إشعاعا ولكن الثقوب السوداء بحكم تعريفها بالذات أجسام يفترض أن لا تبث شيئا. 
هل فعلا الثقوب السوداء تصدر إشعاعا؟؟ ولماذا نسميها سوداء اذاكانت مشعه وكيف نفهم التعريف بأنها لايمكن للضوء ان يفلت من جاذبيتها ؟؟ 
و في الحقيقة الثقوب السوداء الدوارة تبث جسيمات ولكن عندما أجرى ستيف هوكنق حساباته ظهرت له نتيجة مزعجه وهي انه حتى الثقوب السوداء غير الدوارة تبث جسيمات وهذه النتيجة كان يعتقد ستيف أنها ناتجة عن اعتماده تقدير خاطئ وأخيراً أكد له طيف هذه الجسيمات هو بالضبط ما قد يصدر عن جسم حار. كيف يبدو أن الثقب الأسود يمكنه بث جسيمات’ مادمنا نعرف أن لا شي يمكنه الإفلات من أفق الحدث؟؟؟؟؟ الجواب كما تفيد نظرية الكم ’ هو إن الجسيمات لا تصدر من داخل الثقب الأسود ’ بل من (الفراغ) الفضاء الفارغ خارج أفق الحدث للثقب الأسود مباشرة!!!!!!! وكي تتضح الصورة لابد من إعادة فكرة الأثير إلى أذهاننا لِوهله, إن ما نخاله فضاء فارغا لا يمكن أن يكون فراغ تماماً لان ذلك يعني إن جميع الحقول من الجاذبية وكهرومغنطيسيه سوف تكون صفرا بالضبط إلا إن قيمة الحقل ومعدل تغيره مع الزمن يشبهان موقع وسرعة الجسم: فمبدأ الارتياب يحتم أنه كلما عرفنا بالضبط واحدة من هاتين الكميتين تناقصت الدقة في الأخرى وهكذا ففي فضاء فارغ لا يمكن تحديد الحقل صفرا بدقه لأنه تكون له قيمه صفر ومعدل تغير صفر إذا لابد أن تكون هناك جسيمات في الفضاء تظهر ناره وتختفي تارة وتلغي بعضها تارة (من هنا ظهرت فكرة طاقة الصفر حاول البحث عن اعمال وحياة العالم نيكول تسلى) ولا يمكن رؤية هذه الجسيمات أو اكتشافها بالكشاف لان تأثيراتها غير مباشرة ويتنبأ مبدأ الارتياب بوجود أزواج افتراضية متشابهة من جسيمات المادة بحيث يكون أحد الزوجين من المادة والأخر من المادة المضادة . وتخيل هذه الجسيمات على حدود الثقب الأسود أي على حدود أفق الحدث من الممكن جد أن يسقط الجسم الافتراضي الذي يحمل الطاقة السالبة وينجو الجسم ذو الطاقة الموجبة 
وبالنسبة لراصد من بعيد يبدو وكان الجسيم صادر عن الثقب الأسود ومع دفق الطاقة السالبة إلى داخل الثقب الأسود سوف تنخفض كتلة الثقب الأسود ولفقد الثقب الأسود لبعض كتلته تتضاءل مساحة أفق حدثه فكلما صغرت كتلة الثقب الأسود ارتفعت درجة الحرارة ومع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يزداد معدل بثه الإشعاع فيتسارع نقصان كتلة اكثر فاكثر ولكن لا أحد يعلم ماذا يحدث للثقب الأسود إذا تضاءلت كتلته إلى درجه كبيره ولكن الاعتقاد الأقرب انه سوف ينتهي ويختفي في انفجار نهائي هائل من الإشعاع يعادل انفجار ملايين من القنابل الهيدورجينيه . فالثقب الأسود الأولى ذو الكتلة البدائية من ألف مليون طن يكون عمره مقاربا لعمر الكون . أما الثقوب السوداء البدائية ذات الكتلة دون هذه الأرقام فتكون قد تبخرت كليا . وتلك التي لها كتله أكبر بقليل تستمر في بث إشعاعات على شكل أشعة سينيه أشعة غاما وهذه الإشعاعات من سينيه وغاما تشبه الموجات الضوئية ولكن بطول موجي اقصر وتكاد هذه الثقوب لا تستحق صفة سوداء فهي حارة في الواقع إلى درجة(الاحمرار- ابيض) وتبث طاقة بمعدل يقارب عشرة آلاف ميغا واط. 
ما هي احتمالات مشاهدتنا لهذه الثقوب ؟ 
قد نفتش عن أشعة غاما التي تبثها الثقوب السوداء الأولية طوال حياتها ومع إن إشعاعات معظمها سوف تكون ضعيفة بسبب بعدها عنا فإن اكتشافها يكون ممكن. ومن خلال النظر إلي خلفية أشعة غاما لا نجد أي دليل على ثقوب سوداء أوليه ولكنها تفيد بأنه لا يمكن تواجد اكثر من 300 منها في كل سنه ضوئية مكعبة من الكون . فلو كان تواجدها مثلا اكثر بمليون مره من هذا العدد فإن اقرب ثقب اسود إلينا على بعد ألف مليون كيلومتر , وكي نشاهد ثقب اسود أولى علينا أن نكشف عدة كمات من أشعة غاما صادره في اتجاه واحد خلال مدى معقول من الزمن كأسبوع مثلا ولكن نحتاج إلى جهاز استشعار كبير لأشعة غاما وأيضا يجب أن يكون في الفضاء الخارجي لان أشعة غاما لا يمكنها اختراق الطبقة الهوائية. إن اكبر مكشاف أشعة غاما الذي يمكنه التقاطها وتحديد نقطة الثقوب السوداء ألا وليه هو الطبقة الهوائية للأرض بكاملها فعندما يصطدم كم عالي من الطاقة من أشعة غاما بذرات جو الأرض يولد أزواجا من الإلكترونات والبوزيترونات (الإليكترونات المضادة ) ونحصل على وابلا من الإلكترونات على شكل ضوء يدعى أشعة "شيرنكوف". إن فكرة الإشعاع من الثقوب السوداء هي أول مثال من التنبؤ المتوقف على أساس على النظريتين الكبريتن لهذا القرن :النسبية العامة وميكانيكا الكم . وهذه أول إشارة إلى إن ميكانيكا الكم قادرة على حل التفردات التي تنبأت بها النسبيه العامة. 
دور الخيال العلمي في القصه!!! 
لقد اصبح السقوط في ثقب اسود أحد أشكال الرعب المتداولة في روايات الخيال العلمي , إلا إن هذه الثقوب أصبحت حقائق علميه وفي الحقيقة إن اكثر ما يهتم به كتاب الخيال العلمي هو ماذا يحدث للمرء إذا سقط في ثقب اسود .واحد التصورات الشائعة حول الموضوع هو انه إذا كان الثقب الأسود دوّرا فإنك تستطيع الدخول عبر ثقب صغير في الزمكان لتخرج منه إلى منطقة أخرى من الكون . تفتح هذه الأفكار إمكانيات هائلة للسفر عبر الفضاء ولكن للأسف لا يستطيع أحد أن يقفز إلى الثقب الأسود لأنه سوف يتمزق إلى أشلاء أو إلى جزيئات وسوف ينسحق من الوجود نهائيا ولكن الجسيمات التي يتكون منها جسدك سوف تظهر في كون أخر وهذا ليس أكيدا أيضا . 
التناظرات الفيزيائيه تقودنا الى إكتشاف جديد!! 
من المعروف إن قوانين الفيزياء مبنية على التناظرات وعلى هذا الأساس بما انه توجد أجسام تسمى ثقوب سوداء يمكن للأشياء السقوط فيها بلا عوده فإنه يجب أن تكون هناك أجسام تخرج منها الأشياء تسمى الثقوب البيضاء هنا يمكن للمرء افتراض إمكانية القفز في ثقب اسود في مكان ما ليخرج من ثقب أبيض في مكان آخر.فهذا النوع من السفر الفضائي ممكنا, فهناك حلول لنظرية النسبية العامة يمكن فيها السقوط في ثقب أسود ومن ثم الخروج من ثقب أبيض أيضا لكن الأعمال التالية بينت أن هذه الحلول جميعها غير مستقرة :فالاضطراب الضئيل قد يدمر أخدود الدودة أو المعبر الذي يصل بين الثقب الأسود والثقب الأبيض(او بين كوننا وكون موازي له) إن كل هذا الكلام الذي ذكر يستند إلي حسابات باستخدام النظرية النسبية العامة لآنيشتاين 0ولايمكن اعتبار هذه القياسات صحيحة تمام لأنها لا تاخذ مبدأ الارتياب بالحسبان . يفقد الثقب السود كتلته بإصدار الجسيمات والإشعاع حتى تصبح كتلته صفر ويختفي كليا لو افترضنا انه كانت مركبة فضاء قفزت إلى هذا الثقب ماذا يحدث يقول ستيف هوكنق بناءً على عمل أخير له إن المركبة سوف تذهب إلى كون طفل صغير خاص بها كون صغير مكتف ذاتيا يتفرع عن منطقتنا من الكون ( سوف احاول شرح فكرة الكون الطفل على قدر الفهم وذلك بأن تتخيل كميه من الزيت في حوض ماء وهي متجمعه حرك هذه الكميه بقلم سوف تنفصل كره صغيره من الزيت عن الكره الكبيره هذه الكره الصغيره هي الكون الطفل والكره الكبيره هي عباره عن كوننا ولاحظ ان الكره الصغيره قد ترجع وتتصل مع الكره الكبيره ) وقد يعود هذا الكون الطفل إلى الانضمام ثانيه إلى منطقتنا من الزمكان فأن فعل سيبدو لنا كثقب اسود آخر قد تشكل ثم تبخر والجسيمات التي سقطت في ثقب أسود تبدو كجسيمات مشعة من ثقب آخر. يبدو هذا وكأنه المطلوب للسماح بالسفر الفضائي عبر الثقوب السوداء لكن هناك عيوب في هذا المخطط لهذا السفر الكوني أولها انك لن تستطيع تحديد مكان توجهك أي لا تعلم إلى أين سوف تذهب وأيضا الأكوان الطفلة التي تأخذ الجسيمات التي وقعت في الثقب الأسود تحصل فيما يدعى بالزمن التخيلي يصل رجل الفضاء الذي سقط في الثقب الأسود إلى نهاية بغيضة مؤلمة فهو يتمزق بسبب الفرق بين القوى المطبقة على رأسه وقدميه حتى الجسيمات التي يتكون منها جسمه سوف تنسحق تواريخها في الزمن الحقيقي وستنتهي في متفرد ولكن تواريخها في الزمن التخيلي سوف تستمر حيث تعبر إلى كون طفل ثم تعود للظهور كجسيمات تشعها ثقب اسود أتخر ,إن على من يسقط في ثقب اسود أن يتخذ الشعار : فكر تخيليا. وما نعنيه هو إن الذهاب عبر ثقب اسود ليس مرشحا ليكون طريقة مرضية وموثوق بها للسفر الكوني .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

:yahoo: تم الأنتهاء بعون :yahoo:
رب المجد يسوع المسيح 


:yaka: أذكروني بصلواتكم :yaka: ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

بجد بجد بجد رائع ياطونى :yahoo:
ايه الكتاب الرهيب دة ... دة في تفسير لنظريات كتير كان نفسي اعرف عنها حاجات كتير :yahoo:
بجد موضوع رائع انا لسه ماكملتش قراءة طبعا :t33:
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ياطونى​


----------



## قلم حر (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

خلال قرائتي السريعه :
كتاب مميز جدا .
يثبت اٍلى حين اٍكمال الفهرس ( عندها سيتم فك التثبيت عن كل المواضيع ) و سيتم اٍتباع التثبيت لفتره معينه للمواضيع المنميزه بشكل دوري .
شكرا جزيلا .
الرب يبارك حياتك .
ملاحظه : أرجو عدم طلب التثبيت لاحقا .....ممكن غيرك يطلب ( أو اٍنت بموضوع تاني ) التثبيت و عندما لا نلبي الطلب لعضو أو موضوع و نلبيه لآخر ......ممكن العضو يتحسس .
أرجو ترك الصلاحيات الاٍشرافيه للمشرف .​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

حاضر قلم حر 

اعتذر عن طلبي 

لكنني سعيد لكون الموضوع قد اعجبك ​الرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

موسووعة حلوووووووووووووووووووووة كتيرر
انا بحب اعرف عن الفلك والفضاء كتيررررر
رح اقراهاا 

ربنا يعوضلك تعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> بجد بجد بجد رائع ياطونى :yahoo:
> 
> ايه الكتاب الرهيب دة ... دة في تفسير لنظريات كتير كان نفسي اعرف عنها حاجات كتير :yahoo:
> بجد موضوع رائع انا لسه ماكملتش قراءة طبعا :t33:
> ...


 


نونو شكرا لمرورك الجميل :ura1:

انشاء الله تجدين فيه ما تبحثين عنه :94:

والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب ( افكار عظيمة ) لـ حازم سيجري, كتاب علمي كامل عن علوم الفضاء*



ارووجة قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> موسووعة حلوووووووووووووووووووووة كتيرر
> انا بحب اعرف عن الفلك والفضاء كتيررررر
> ...


 


شكرا على مرورك الجميل اروجة 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

وانشاء الله تستفادي منها​


----------

